# Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2018: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar)



## DerFoehn (25. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

wie bereits im Diskussionsthread angekündigt hier die Liste. Zusammen mit Brokoli1 habe ich auch mit Tipps einiger anderer User aus dem Forum eine ausführliche Liste aller zur Zeit empfehlenswerten ATX Netzteilen erstellt. Andere Formfaktoren (wie beispielsweise SFX) sind nicht in der Liste zu finden, da es zur Zeit einfach an wirklich empfehlenswerten Modellen mangelt. Die Netzteile sind in Kategorien eingeteilt, außerdem sind die wichtigsten Eckdaten enthalten, sodass man sich das für seine Bedürfnisse optimale Netzteil aussuchen kann.
Lob und Kritik sind willkommen, ich ergänze auch gerne noch begründet weitere Modelle. Außerdem werde ich versuchen die Liste so weit als möglich aktuell zu halten.

*Schnäppchen*

In dieser Kategorie stehen Netzteile, die durch temporäre Preissenkungen bzw. Angebote attraktiv sind.



*Marke*
 | 
*Modell*
 | 
*Watt*
 | 
*3,3V*
 | 
*5V*
 | 
*12V1*
 | 
*12V2*
 | 
*12V3*
 | 
*12V4*
 | 
*12V komb.*
 | 
*80+*
 | 
*PCIe-Stecker*
 | 
*Besonderheiten*
 | 
*Lüfter*
 | 
*Preis*
 | 
*Garantie*
 | 
*Fertiger*
 | 
*Link*
Aktuell keine Schnäppchen.

*Office*



*Marke*
 | 
*Modell*
 | 
*Watt*
 | 
*3,3V*
 | 
*5V*
 | 
*12V1*
 | 
*12V2*
 | 
*12V3*
 | 
*12V4*
 | 
*12V komb.*
 | 
*80+*
 | 
*PCIe-Stecker*
 | 
*Besonderheiten*
 | 
*Lüfter*
 | 
*Preis*
 | 
*Garantie*
 | 
*Fertiger*
 | 
*Link*

BeQuiet | Pure Power 10 | 300W | 21A | 15A | 18A | 18A | - | - | 24A | Bronze | 1x6+2pin | gruppenreguliert | 120mm, Gleitlager | 45,00€ | 3 Jahre | FSP | 
Klick!

Cooler Master | B500 v2 | 500W | 20A | 20A | 38A | - | - | - | 38A |80+ | 2x 6+2pin | gruppenreguliert  | 120mm, Gleitlager | 40,00€ | 3 Jahre | CWT | 
Klick!

Super Flower | Golden Green HX | 350W | 16A | 16A | 29A | - | - | - | 29A | Gold | 2x6+2pin | - | 120mm, Gleitlager | 55,00€ | 5 Jahre | Super Flower | 
Klick!

Seasonic | G-Series | 360W | 12A | 16A | 30A | - | - | - | 30A |Gold | 1x6pin | - | 120mm, Kugellager | 60,00€ | 5 Jahre | Seasonic | 
Klick!
*Bis 60€*



*Marke*
 | 
*Modell*
 | 
*Watt*
 | 
*3,3V*
 | 
*5V*
 | 
*12V1*
 | 
*12V2*
 | 
*12V3*
 | 
*12V4*
 | 
*12V komb.*
 | 
*80+*
 | 
*PCIe-Stecker*
 | 
*Besonderheiten*
 | 
*Lüfter*
 | 
*Preis*
 | 
*Garantie*
 | 
*Fertiger*
 | 
*Link*

BeQuiet | Pure Power 10 | 400W | 24A | 15A | 24A | 20A | - | - | 32A | Silver | 2x 6+2pin | auch ohne CM erhältlich | 120mm, Gleitlager | 60,00€ | 3 Jahre | FSP | 
Klick!

Cooler Master | G450M | 450W | 20A | 20A | 34A | - | - | - | 34A | Bronze | 2x 6+2pin | CPU-8Pin Verlängerung einplanen | 120mm, Gleitlager | 55,00€ | 5 Jahre | CWT | 
Klick!

Corsair | Vengeance | 400W | 20A | 20A | 25A | 25A | 25A | - | 33,3A | Bronze | 2x 6+2pin | modulare Flachbandkabel | 120mm, Gleitlager | 50,00€ | 5 Jahre | CWT | 
Klick!

Corsair | Vengeance | 500W | 20A | 25A | 25A | 25A | 25A | - | 41,6A | Bronze | 2x 6+2pin | modulare Flachbandkabel | 120mm, Gleitlager | 60,00€ | 5 Jahre | CWT | 
Klick!
*Bis 100€*



*Marke*
 | 
*Modell*
 | 
*Watt*
 | 
*3,3V*
 | 
*5V*
 | 
*12V1*
 | 
*12V2*
 | 
*12V3*
 | 
*12V4*
 | 
*12V komb.*
 | 
*80+*
 | 
*PCIe-Stecker*
 | 
*Besonderheiten*
 | 
*Lüfter*
 | 
*Preis*
 | 
*Garantie*
 | 
*Fertiger*
 | 
*Link*

Antec | True Power Classic | 550W | 20A | 20A | 30A | 30A | - | - | 45A |Gold | 2x 6+2pin | ab 80% Last hörbar | 120mm, Kugellager | 80,00€ | 5 Jahre | Seasonic | 
Klick!

Antec | Edge | 550W | 20A | 20A | 30A | 30A | - | - | 45A |Gold | 2x 6+2pin | vollmodular, LED-Lüfter, !Qualitätsschwankungen beim Lüfter! | 135mm, FDB-Lager | 100,00€ | 5 Jahre | Seasonic | 
Klick!

BeQuiet | Pure Power 10 | 500W | 24A | 15A | 28A | 20A | - | - | 32A | Silver | 2x 6+2pin | auch ohne CM erhältlich | 120mm, Gleitlager | 70,00€ | 3 Jahre | FSP | 
Klick!

BeQuiet | Straight Power 11 | 550W | 24A | 24A | 18A | 18A | 20A | 20A | 45,8A | Gold | 2x 6+2pin | vollmodular | 135mm, FDB-Lager | 95,00€ | 5 Jahre | FSP | 
Klick!

BitFenix | Whisper M | 450W | 20A | 20A | 25A | 25A | 25A | - | 37,5A | Gold | 2x 6+2pin | aktuell Probleme mit neuen Grafikkarten, vollmodulare Flachbandkabel | 135mm, FDB-Lager | 75€ | 7 Jahre | CWT | 
Klick!

BitFenix | Whisper M | 550W | 20A | 20A | 25A | 25A | 30A | - | 45,8A | Gold | 2x 6+2pin | aktuell Probleme mit neuen Grafikkarten, vollmodulare Flachbandkabel | 135mm, FDB-Lager | 85€ | 7 Jahre | CWT | 
Klick!

Cougar | GX-S | 450W | 20A | 20A | 37,5A | - | - | - | 37,5A | Gold | 2x 6+2pin | - | 120mm, Gleitlager | 65€ | 5 Jahre | HEC | 
Klick!

EVGA | SuperNova G2 | 550W | 22A | 22A | 45,8A | - | - | - | 45,8A | Gold | 2x 6+2pin | vollmodular, semipasiver Modus | 140mm, Kugellager | 100,00€ | 7 Jahre | Super Flower | 
Klick!

Seasonic | Focus Plus | 550W | 20A | 20A | 45A | - | - | - | 45A |Gold | 2x 6+2pin | vollmodular, semipassiver Modus | 120mm, Kugellager | 80,00€ | 10 Jahre | Seasonic | 
Klick!

Super Flower | Platinum King | 450W | 20A | 20A | 37A | - | - | - | 37A | Platin| 2x 6+2pin |  | 120mm, Gleitlager | 70,00€ | 5 Jahre | Super Flower | 
Klick!

Super Flower | Platinum King | 550W  | 22A | 22A | 45,5A| - | - | - | 45,5A | Platin | 3x 6+2pin | - | 120mm, Gleitlager | 80,00€ | 5 Jahre | Super Flower | 
Klick!

Super Flower | Leadex Gold | 550W | 20A | 20A | 45,8A | - | - | - | 45,8A | Gold | 3x 6+2pin | vollmodular, Flachbandkabel, semipassiver Modus | 140mm, Kugellager | 100,00€ |  5 Jahre | Super Flower | 
Klick!
*Ab 100€*



*Marke*
 | 
*Modell*
 | 
*Watt*
 | 
*3,3V*
 | 
*5V*
 | 
*12V1*
 | 
*12V2*
 | 
*12V3*
 | 
*12V4*
 | 
*12V komb.*
 | 
*80+*
 | 
*PCIe-Stecker*
 | 
*Besonderheiten*
 | 
*Lüfter*
 | 
*Preis*
 | 
*Garantie*
 | 
*Fertiger*
 | 
*Link*

BeQuiet | Dark Power Pro 11 | 550W | 25A | 22A | 20A | 20A | 25A | 25A | 45A | Platin | 4x 6+2pin | teilmodular | 135mm, FDB-Lager | 135,00€ | 5 Jahre | FSP | 
Klick!

Cooler Master | V-Series | 550W | 20 A | 20A | 45A | - | - | - |45A | Gold | 2x 6+2pin | vollmodular | 120mm, FDB-Lager | 105,00€ | 5 Jahre | Enhance | 
Klick!

Silverstone | Strider Titanium | 600W | 20A | 20A | 49A | - | - | - | 49A | Titanium | 2x 6+2pin, 2x 6pin | vollmodular | 120mm, FDB-Lager | 145,00€ | 3 Jahre | Enhance | 
Klick!

Super Flower | Leadex Platinum | 550W | 20A | 20A | 45,8A | - | - | - | 45,8A | Platin | 3x 6+2pin | vollmodular, Flachbandkabel, semipassiver Modus | 140mm, Kugellager | 115,00€ | 5 Jahre | Super Flower | 
Klick!
*Multi GPU*



*Marke*
 | 
*Modell*
 | 
*Watt*
 | 
*3,3V*
 | 
*5V*
 | 
*12V1*
 | 
*12V2*
 | 
*12V3*
 | 
*12V4*
 | 
*12V komb.*
 | 
*80+*
 | 
*PCIe-Stecker*
 | 
*Besonderheiten*
 | 
*Lüfter*
 | 
*Preis*
 | 
*Garantie*
 | 
*Fertiger*
 | 
*Link*

Antec | High Current Pro | 850W | 25A | 25A | 40A | 40A | 40A | 40A | 70,84A |Platin | 6x 6+2pin | zur Zeit Qualitätsprobleme bei Lüfter und Kabeln, vollmodular | 135mm, Kugellager | 215,00€ | 7 Jahre | Delta | 
Klick!

Antec | High Current Pro | 1000W | 25A | 25A | 40A | 40A | 40A | 40A | 83,34A |Platin | 6x 6+2pin | zur Zeit Qualitätsprobleme bei Lüfter und Kabeln, vollmodular | 135mm, Kugellager | 230,00€ | 7 Jahre | Delta | 
Klick!

Antec | High Current Pro | 1300W | 25A | 25A | 50A | 50A | 50A | 50A | 108,34A |Platin | 10x 6+2pin | zur Zeit Qualitätsprobleme bei Lüfter und Kabeln, vollmodular | 135mm, Kugellager | 275,00€ | 7 Jahre | Delta | 
Klick!

BeQuiet | Straight Power 11 | 850W | 25A | 25A | 21A | 21A | 26A | 26A | 70,8A | Gold | 4x 6+2pin | vollmodular | 135mm, FDB-Lager | 140,00€ | 5 Jahre | FSP | 
Klick!

BeQuiet | Dark Power Pro 11 | 850W | 25A | 25A | 30A | 30A | 35A | 35A | 70A |Platin | 6x 6+2pin, 1x 6pin | teilmodular, PCIe-Kabel doppelsträngig | 135mm, FDP-Lager | 190,00€ | 5 Jahre | FSP | 
Klick!
]
BitFenix | Whisper M | 850W | 20A | 20A | 25A | 25A | 40A | 40A | 70,8A | Gold | 6x 6+2pin | aktuell Probleme mit neuen Grafikkarten, vollmodulare Flachbandkabel | 135mm, FDB-Lager | 115€ | 7 Jahre | CWT | 
Klick!

BitFenix | Whisper M | 750W | 20A | 20A | 25A | 25A | 35A | 35A | 62,5A | Gold | 6x 6+2pin | aktuell Probleme mit neuen Grafikkarten,vollmodulare Flachbandkabel | 135mm, FDB-Lager | 100€ | 7 Jahre | CWT | 
Klick!

Cooler Master | V-Series | 850W | 25A | 25A | 70A | - | - | - | 70A | Gold | 6x 6+2pin | vollmodular, Flachbandkabel | 135mm, FDB-Lager | 160,00€ | 5 Jahre | Seasonic | 
Klick!
*Extreme Overclocking*



*Marke*
 | 
*Modell*
 | 
*Watt*
 | 
*3,3V*
 | 
*5V*
 | 
*12V1*
 | 
*12V2*
 | 
*12V3*
 | 
*12V4*
 | 
*12V komb.*
 | 
*80+*
 | 
*PCIe-Stecker*
 | 
*Besonderheiten*
 | 
*Lüfter*
 | 
*Preis*
 | 
*Garantie*
 | 
*Fertiger*
 | 
*Link*

Cooler Master | V-Series | 1000W | 25A | 25A | 83A | - | - | - | 83A |Gold | 8x 6+2pin | vollmodular, Flachbandkabel | 135mm, FDB-Lager | 190,00€ | 5 Jahre | Seasonic | 
Klick!

Cooler Master | V-Series Platinum | 1200W | 25A | 25A | 100A | - | - | - | 100A |Platin | 12x 6+2pin | vollmodular, Flachbandkabel | 135mm, FDB-Lager | 255,00€ | 7 Jahre | Seasonic | 
Klick!

Super Flower | Leadex II Gold | 1200W | 24A | 24A | 99,9A | - | - | - | 99,9A | Gold | 8x 6+2pin | vollmodular, semipassiv, etwas lauter als der Vorgänger | 135mm, Kugellager| 235,00€ | 7 Jahre | Super Flower | 
Klick!
*Fanless*



*Marke*
 | 
*Modell*
 | 
*Watt*
 | 
*3,3V*
 | 
*5V*
 | 
*12V1*
 | 
*12V2*
 | 
*12V3*
 | 
*12V4*
 | 
*12V komb.*
 | 
*80+*
 | 
*PCIe-Stecker*
 | 
*Besonderheiten*
 | 
*Lüfter*
 | 
*Preis*
 | 
*Garantie*
 | 
*Fertiger*
 | 
*Link*

Enermax | Digifanless | 550W | 20A | 20A | 30A | 30A | - | - | 45A | Platin | 4x 6+2pin | vollmodular, digital | - | 200,00€ | 5 Jahre | CWT | 
Klick!

Seasonic | Platinum Serie Fanless | 400W | 20A | 20A | 33A | - | - | - | 33A |Platin | 2x 6+2pin | vollmodular, hörbare Elektronik | - | 110,00€ | 7 Jahre | Seasonic | 
Klick!_
Made by Brokoli1 und DerFoehn. Keine Garantie für Vollständigkeit und Richtigkeit der Daten.

Preise (+-10€) Stand 04.10.2017_


Ich bin auf Eure Meinungen gespannt.

Gruß DerFoehn


----------



## Keinem (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste 05/2015*

Schöne Arbeit  .


----------



## Legacyy (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste 05/2015*

Klasse Arbeit 

Das SuperNova GS hat ne neue SeaSonic Plattform, oder? Hab die keiner bekannten zuordnen können.


----------



## DerFoehn (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste 05/2015*

Ohne mir 100%ig sicher zu sein, aber sowie ich das verstanden habe, basiert es auf Seasonic G-Serie. Wenn das nicht stimmen sollte, korrigiert mich. 

Edit: Hab mich mal schnell etwas schlau gelesen. Scheinbar ist es zumindest bei den kleinen Modellen (550 und 650 Watt) eine speziell für EVGA entwickelte Plattform von Seasonic.


----------



## jamie (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste 05/2015*

Könntest du vllt. die Liste als Tabelle einfügen? Da würden dann auch die Links funktionieren und man kann schneller aktualisieren und muss es nichte erst wieder umwandeln und hochladen.


----------



## DerFoehn (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste 05/2015*

Keine schlechte Idee. Da ich das aber noch nie gemacht habe, muss ich mich damit erstmal auseinandersetzen.


----------



## xHaru (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste 05/2015*



DerFoehn schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wie bereits im Diskussionsthread angekündigt hier die Liste. Zusammen mit Brokoli1 habe ich auch mit Tipps einiger anderer User aus dem Forum eine ausführliche Liste aller zur Zeit empfehlenswerten Netzteilen erstellt. Die Netzteile sind in Kategorien eingeteilt, außerdem sind die wichtigsten Eckdaten enthalten, sodass man sich das für seine Bedürfnisse optimale Netzteil aussuchen kann.
> 
> ...



Raus mit dem HCP, das hat Lüfterprobleme ohne Ende. 2/3 der Netzteile haben nen defekten Lüfter, frag mal Threshold. 
Alle Singlerail sind, soweit ich weiß, ab 500W, jedoch spätestens ab 800W nicht mehr vernünftig abgesichert und beherbergen damit immer ne Gefahr. Mach vielleicht ne Sektion mit "Extrem-OC" oder "Benchmarks", für die du diese Singlerails über 800W reinpackst. 
Passiv und Semipassiv kannst du auch in ne eigene Rubrik packen, die sind nämlich gar nicht empfehlenswert, alleine wegen den kochenden Caps.. Ansonsten ne nette Arbeit und keine schlechte Idee.


----------



## DerFoehn (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste 05/2015*

Danke für deine Inspirationen. Finde die Idee, weitere Kategorien zu bilden, ziemlich gut. Das werde ich gerne bei Gelegenheit umsetzen.


----------



## xHaru (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste 05/2015*



DerFoehn schrieb:


> Danke für deine Inspirationen. Finde die Idee, weitere Kategorien zu bilden, ziemlich gut. Das werde ich gerne bei Gelegenheit umsetzen.



Setz bei P10 Und P11 eventuell noch Doppelsträngige PCIe-Stränge in die Besonderheiten rein. Threshold und mir ist das schon aufgefallen und es ist leicht nervig. Könnte man natürlich drüber streiten, allerdings gibts bei Multirail-Singlegpu bei dem Netzteil deshalb ordentlichen Kabelsalat und schweres Management.
Echt ne geniale Idee damit.


----------



## DerFoehn (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste 05/2015*

Werde ich auch berücksichtigen. 
Ich fange grade schon mal im Vorbereitungsforum an, eine Tabelle direkt hier im Forum zu erstellen, aber habt bitte etwas Geduld mit mir. 
Ich werde die Vorschläge evtl schon morgen in die Excel Tabelle einpflegen und dann die überarbeitete Version hier hochladen.


----------



## DerFoehn (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste 05/2015*

So, nun habe ich die Liste als Tabelle direkt hier im Forum fertig und hier in den Thread gepackt.


----------



## jamie (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste 05/2015*

Ist doch gleich viel schöner so.


----------



## DerFoehn (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste 05/2015*

Dann muss ich hoffentlich nicht so viele Listen verschicken.


----------



## _chiller_ (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste 05/2015*

Mir fehlen da ein paar Modelle:

Office: Für Systeme ohne Grafikkarte wäre das S7 300W interessant, das ist nochmals etwas günstiger als die L8.

Bis 60 Euro: Als ganz günstige alternativen wären das Xilence Performance A und das Cooler Master B500 v2 zu nennen. Alternativ auch das Arctic Cooling 550RF.

Darüber fehlen mir das be quiet! L8 400W und das S7 450W. 

Bis 100 Euro: Das Super Flower HX550 würde ich wieder rausnehmen. Das HX450 hat Reserven ohne Ende, das HX550 hat jedoch Probleme bei der Effizienz - siehe PCGH-Test. Auch das Antec TP450C würde ich rausnehmen, da das Modell kaum günstiger als das 550er ist und gleichzeitig deutlich lauter ist. Antec verwendet für die Modelle zwei deutlich unterschiedliche Lüfterkurven.

Multi-GPU: Als günstige Alternativen wären noch das Cooler Master V750SM oder das be quiet! E10 700W zu nennen.

Fanless: Das Seasonic Platinum Fanless ist zwar ein gutes Netzteil, jedoch nur auf dem Papier lautlos. Tatsächlich hat das Netzteil von allen Fanless-Modellen die größten Probleme hinsichtlich Elektronikgeräuschen. Empfehlenswert wären an dieser Stelle das Super Flower Golden Silent 430W oder das Enermax Digifanless, auch wenn letzteres sehr teuer ist.


SFX-Netzteile fehlen mir in der Auflistung völlig


----------



## DerFoehn (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste 05/2015*

Hi chiller!



> Mir fehlen da ein paar Modelle:



Danke, dass du dir die Zeit genommen hast, die Liste auf Vollständigkeit zu prüfen. 



> Office: Für Systeme ohne Grafikkarte wäre das S7 300W interessant, das ist nochmals etwas günstiger als die L8.



Das werde ich ergänzen. 



> Bis 60 Euro: Als ganz günstige alternativen wären das Xilence Performance A und das Cooler Master B500 v2 zu nennen. Alternativ auch das Arctic Cooling 550RF.



Das Xilence hatten wir auch erst drin, Thresh hat uns geraten es wegen Qualitätsschwankungen zur Zeit aus der Liste zu streichen.  Die anderen beiden schau ich mir mal genau an.



> Darüber fehlen mir das be quiet! L8 400W und das S7 450W.



Die beiden habe ich bewusst ausgelassen, wegen Gruppenregulierung und schon etwas angetaubter Technik.



> Bis 100 Euro: Das Super Flower HX550 würde ich wieder rausnehmen. Das HX450 hat Reserven ohne Ende, das HX550 hat jedoch Probleme bei der Effizienz - siehe PCGH-Test. Auch das Antec TP450C würde ich rausnehmen, da das Modell kaum günstiger als das 550er ist und gleichzeitig deutlich lauter ist. Antec verwendet für die Modelle zwei deutlich unterschiedliche Lüfterkurven.



Danke, das wusste ich noch nicht, ich werde dies berücksichtigen.



> Multi-GPU: Als günstige Alternativen wären noch das Cooler Master V750SM oder das be quiet! E10 700W zu nennen.



Diese werde ich dann ergänzen.



> Fanless: Das Seasonic Platinum Fanless ist zwar ein gutes Netzteil, jedoch nur auf dem Papier lautlos. Tatsächlich hat das Netzteil von allen Fanless-Modellen die größten Probleme hinsichtlich Elektronikgeräuschen. Empfehlenswert wären an dieser Stelle das Super Flower Golden Silent 430W oder das Enermax Digifanless, auch wenn letzteres sehr teuer ist.



Sh*t, die elektronischen Geräusche wollte ich eigentlich in die "Besonderheiten" Spalte eintragen, vergesen.. Deine genannten Alternativen schaue ich mir mal an.



> SFX-Netzteile fehlen mir in der Auflistung völlig



Da habe ich ehrlich gesagt auch überhaupt keine AHnung was gut ist. Vielleicht magst du mir da Modelle nennen, die ich hier aufnehmen könnte.

Gruß


----------



## EastCoast (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste 05/2015*

Ich meine gelesen zu haben (Jonnyguru?), dass das Cooler Master VS450M mittlerweile auch einen 2BB-Lüfter haben soll. Leider finde ich besagten Thread nicht mehr, aber vielleicht kann das jemand anderes bestätigen.

Die Trennung zwischen Multi-GPU und Extreme OC finde ich etwas unglücklich. Man kann ja auch mit einem Leadex hervorragend ein SLI/CF-Gespann betreiben und auch ein DPP eignet sich dank OCK gut für OC-Experimente aller Art. 

Wie sieht es mit den Corsair-HXi-Modellen (und evtl. auch AXi, wobei ich rein technisch das HXi besser finde) aus? Platinum-Effizienz, 1A-Messwerte. Multi-/Singlerail bequem via Software umschaltbar, FDB-Lüfter, gute Caps und Bauqualität (ja, trotz CWT^^).


----------



## DerFoehn (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste 05/2015*

Das getrennte Auflisten der Singlerail Netzteil ab 850W wurde gewünscht und sinnvoll begründet. Natürlich kann man mit dem einen auch das andere betreiben, aber ob das sinnvoll ist? 
Die Corsair NTs habe ich nach Absprache mit Thresh weggelassen.


----------



## Atent123 (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste 05/2015*



EastCoast schrieb:


> Ich meine gelesen zu haben (Jonnyguru?), dass das Cooler Master VS450M mittlerweile auch einen 2BB-Lüfter haben soll. Leider finde ich besagten Thread nicht mehr, aber vielleicht kann das jemand anderes bestätigen.
> 
> Die Trennung zwischen Multi-GPU und Extreme OC finde ich etwas unglücklich. Man kann ja auch mit einem Leadex hervorragend ein SLI/CF-Gespann betreiben und auch ein DPP eignet sich dank OCK gut für OC-Experimente aller Art.
> 
> Wie sieht es mit den Corsair-HXi-Modellen (und evtl. auch AXi, wobei ich rein technisch das HXi besser finde) aus? Platinum-Effizienz, 1A-Messwerte. Multi-/Singlerail bequem via Software umschaltbar, FDB-Lüfter, gute Caps und Bauqualität (ja, trotz CWT^^).



Jonny Guru erzählt viel Müll.
Das AXi gibt es von Seasonic sogar in besser und beim HXi macht der Digital Müll extreme Probleme.


----------



## sinchilla (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste 05/2015*

das evga 550gs hat nur 5 & nicht 10 jahre garantie


> *Produkt-Garantie*
> Dieses Produkt verfügt über eine eingeschränkte  Gewährleistung über 5 Jahre bei Registrierung innerhalb von 30?Tagen  nach dem Kauf.



EVGA | Produkts


----------



## Keinem (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste 05/2015*

Ohne jemandem hier auf die Füße zu treten, denke ich persönlich, dass es besser wäre hier über die Technik der Netzteile weiter zu diskutieren. In diesem Thread sind meiner Meinung nach eher Anregungen zum Aufbau oder der Struktur der Tabelle aufgehoben. Ansosnten haben wir nachher noch zwei Diskussionsthreads  .


----------



## DerFoehn (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste 05/2015*



8iosmod schrieb:


> Ohne jemandem hier auf die Füße zu treten, denke ich persönlich, dass es besser wäre hier über die Technik der Netzteile weiter zu diskutieren. In diesem Thread sind meiner Meinung nach eher Anregungen zum Aufbau oder der Struktur der Tabelle aufgehoben. Ansosnten haben wir nachher noch zwei Diskussionsthreads  .



Gute Idee, ich lese im Diskussionsthread alles mit, wenn da empfehlenswerte Netzteile genannt werden, nehme ich diese natürlich auf. 

@sinchilla: Danke, da scheint Geizhals nicht zustimmen, ist geändert!


----------



## EastCoast (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste 05/2015*



Atent123 schrieb:


> Jonny Guru erzählt viel Müll.


Was in diesem Forum natürlich niemals nie vorkommt...
Spaß beiseite, die Aussage stammte, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, vom dort registrierten Cooler-Master-Account selbst.



Atent123 schrieb:


> Das AXi gibt es von Seasonic sogar in besser...


Äh nein, das AXi wird durch die Bank von Flextronics gefertigt. Seasonic hat damit nichts zu tun. Die fertigen das "alte" AX.



Atent123 schrieb:


> ...und beim HXi macht der Digital Müll extreme Probleme.


Den braucht man ja auch nicht. Ist sowieso ein analoges NT. Nur wenn man zw. Multi- und Singlerail umschalten will, geht das damit jedenfalls schneller als beim DPP, wo man erst das Gehäuse öffnen muss, um dann am OCK rumzufummeln.


----------



## Atent123 (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste 05/2015*



EastCoast schrieb:


> Was in diesem Forum natürlich niemals nie vorkommt...
> Spaß beiseite, die Aussage stammte, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, vom dort registrierten Cooler-Master-Account selbst.
> 
> 
> ...



Lass uns das im normalen Diskusionsthreat klären sonst wird noch ein Mod Böse


----------



## DerFoehn (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste 05/2015*



Atent123 schrieb:


> Lass uns das im normalen Diskusionsthreat klären sonst wird noch ein Mod Böse



Ja, bitte keine Diskussionen hier.

Wer explizit Tipps oder Ergänzungen hat oder Fehler findet, kann das gerne hier reinschreiben. Ein Lob geht natürlich auch.


----------



## _chiller_ (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste 05/2015*



DerFoehn schrieb:


> Das Xilence hatten wir auch erst drin, Thresh hat uns geraten es wegen Qualitätsschwankungen zur Zeit aus der Liste zu streichen.  Die anderen beiden schau ich mir mal genau an.


Inwiefern Qualitätsschwankungen? Ich hab da sXilence zum Release getestet und für gut befunden, bei ComputerBase kam man damals zu einem ähnlichen Ergebnis.

Bezüglich SFX: Viel gibts da eigentlich nicht zu empfehlen bzw. viel wurde in dem Bereich auch noch nicht getestet. Von den neuen SFX-L Modellen bin ich nicht so begeistert, aber diese hier sind zumindest brauchbar:
Produktvergleich be quiet! SFX Power 2 300W SFX12V 3.3 (BN226), SilverStone Strider Series 450W SFX12V (SST-ST45SF), SilverStone Strider Gold Series 450W SFX12V (SST-ST45SF-G), SilverStone Strider Series 600W SFX12V (SST-SX600-G) | Geizhals Deutschla


----------



## DerFoehn (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste 05/2015*



_chiller_ schrieb:


> Inwiefern Qualitätsschwankungen? Ich hab da sXilence zum Release getestet und für gut befunden, bei ComputerBase kam man damals zu einem ähnlichen Ergebnis.
> 
> Bezüglich SFX: Viel gibts da eigentlich nicht zu empfehlen bzw. viel wurde in dem Bereich auch noch nicht getestet. Von den neuen SFX-L Modellen bin ich nicht so begeistert, aber diese hier sind zumindest brauchbar:
> Produktvergleich be quiet! SFX Power 2 300W SFX12V 3.3 (BN226), SilverStone Strider Series 450W SFX12V (SST-ST45SF), SilverStone Strider Gold Series 450W SFX12V (SST-ST45SF-G), SilverStone Strider Series 600W SFX12V (SST-SX600-G) | Geizhals Deutschla



Hab da was vertauscht. Ich zitiere mal aus unserem PN Verlauf, ich hoffe, dass er damit einverstanden ist.
"Außerdem ist das Xilence nun mal unterste Kost. Das fängt mit dem viel zu lauten Lüfter an.
Es ist brauchbar im Bereich was es kostet, da andere Netzteile in dem Preisbereich nicht das liefern, was drauf steht. Das Xilence leistet das, was drauf steht."

Die SFX Netzteile pflege ich dann ein. Mir raucht nur grade etwas der Kopf bei so viel Input. 

Edit: So, bis auf die SFX Netzteile hab ich alle Ideen und Ergänzungen umgesetzt.


----------



## _chiller_ (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste 05/2015*

Aha, ja der laute Lüfter beim Xilence ist der große Nachteil bei dem Produkt. Das Cooler Master B500 v2 ist etwas leiser, dafür technisch nicht ganz so hochwertig. Die technische Plattform des Arctic Cooling ist uralt, dafür nochmals hochwertiger als beim Xilence. Brauchbar sind also alle Netzteile in der Preisklasse bis 40 Euro, für ein High-End-System sollte aber mehr Geld ausgegeben werden. Wenn bei einem 5-8 Jahre alten System jedoch das alte Netzteil auseinander fällt, könnte man über einen Kauf der drei NTs nachdenken.


----------



## DerFoehn (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste 05/2015*

Ups, das Arctic fehlt noch.

Vielleicht sollte ich eine weitere Kategorie machen, "Low Budget" oder "unter 40€" oder so ähnlich.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste 05/2015*

Das Revo87+ könnte man noch als günstige Alternative für MGPU in die Liste aufnehmen


----------



## Atent123 (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste 05/2015*

Das ist doch der übliche CWT Mist wo ein 1200 Watt NT nicht mal die 450Watt von der 295x abkann.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste 05/2015*

Also ein Netzteil, was locker eine 290x und einen i5k OC kann, muss nicht bei Office rein. (Das Delta Fujitsu). Wenn es das G450 für 5 Euro mehr gibt, ist das B500v2 von CoolerMaster eher fehl am Platz.


----------



## DerFoehn (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste 05/2015*

Die Liste sollte möglichst vollständig sein und alle zur Zeit empfehlenswerten Netzteile enthalten, da ist der Preis erstmal nebensächlich. Deshalb schadet es nicht, wenn sie beide drin bleiben meiner Meinung nach.
Beim Delta ist die Aufteilung der 12V Schienen etwas unglücklich, weshalb ich es nicht unbedingt auf lange Sicht in einen Gaming PC packen würde, vom Design mal abgesehen.


----------



## Threshold (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste 05/2015*



_chiller_ schrieb:


> Office: Für Systeme ohne Grafikkarte wäre das S7 300W interessant, das ist nochmals etwas günstiger als die L8.



Dafür ist der Lüfter auch schlechter.



_chiller_ schrieb:


> Bis 60 Euro: Als ganz günstige alternativen wären das Xilence Performance A und das Cooler Master B500 v2 zu nennen. Alternativ auch das Arctic Cooling 550RF.



Gruppenregulation würde ich nicht mal mehr mit der Kneifzange anfassen und da Xilence ist ziemlich laut, hast du ja selbst mal gestestet.



_chiller_ schrieb:


> Darüber fehlen mir das be quiet! L8 400W und das S7 450W.



Das L8 400 Watt geht bei Office, sonst wieder alles Gruppe.



_chiller_ schrieb:


> Bis 100 Euro: Das Super Flower HX550 würde ich wieder rausnehmen. Das HX450 hat Reserven ohne Ende, das HX550 hat jedoch Probleme bei der Effizienz - siehe PCGH-Test. Auch das Antec TP450C würde ich rausnehmen, da das Modell kaum günstiger als das 550er ist und gleichzeitig deutlich lauter ist. Antec verwendet für die Modelle zwei deutlich unterschiedliche Lüfterkurven.



Die Preise können sich ja immer wieder verändern, man könnte sie drin lassen und im Kommentar was anfügen.



_chiller_ schrieb:


> Multi-GPU: Als günstige Alternativen wären noch das Cooler Master V750SM oder das be quiet! E10 700W zu nennen.



Da kannst du auch das P10 mit 550 Watt kaufen, kostet jetzt nicht viel mehr, ist aber besser.



_chiller_ schrieb:


> SFX-Netzteile fehlen mir in der Auflistung völlig



Weils um ATX Rechner geht. 



EastCoast schrieb:


> Ich meine gelesen zu haben (Jonnyguru?), dass das Cooler Master VS450M mittlerweile auch einen 2BB-Lüfter haben soll. Leider finde ich besagten Thread nicht mehr, aber vielleicht kann das jemand anderes bestätigen.



Kannst du genauso nehmen wie das 550er Modell.
Der Lüfter ist aber jetzt nicht anders.



EastCoast schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit den Corsair-HXi-Modellen (und evtl. auch AXi, wobei ich rein technisch das HXi besser finde) aus? Platinum-Effizienz, 1A-Messwerte. Multi-/Singlerail bequem via Software umschaltbar, FDB-Lüfter, gute Caps und Bauqualität (ja, trotz CWT^^).



Die Software ist eher durchwachsen.
Kaufen kann man das, aber ich sehe andere Netzteile im Vordergrund.

Wobei das AXi einen billig Lüfter drin hat, bei dem Preis unvorstellbar, ist aber leider so.


----------



## DerFoehn (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste 05/2015*

Was genau würdest du also aktuell an der Liste ändern?


----------



## Threshold (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste 05/2015*

Du kannst das HX450 mit rein nehmen, das ist kein Problem.
Das 550er Modell würde ich aber trotzdem drin lassen.
Das Xilence und das S7 würde ich aber weglassen. So altbackene Netzteile, die zum Teil so laut sind, haben da nichts zu suchen. Für ein paar Euros mehr kriegst du schon besseres Material.
Das HXi kannst du auch mit rein nehmen, das ist kein Problem. Die Software ist halt alles andere als perfekt.
Das AXi sollte man aber meiden.


----------



## DerFoehn (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste 05/2015*

Super danke. Wird geändert.


----------



## Threshold (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste 05/2015*

Wenns unbedingt Corsair sein muss, weil man Fan ist, dann das AX. Allerdings kannst du dann auch gleich das Original von Seasonic kaufen.


----------



## DerFoehn (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste 05/2015*

Dann kommt das HXi rein und fertig.


----------



## xHaru (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste 05/2015*



_chiller_ schrieb:


> Mir fehlen da ein paar Modelle:
> 
> Office: Für Systeme ohne Grafikkarte wäre das S7 300W interessant, das ist nochmals etwas günstiger als die L8.
> 
> ...



Was ist mit dem E10 700W? Das lohnt sich doch eigentlich nicht wirklich für MGPU oder?  Ist die Platform nicht nur für eine Graka ausgelegt?


----------



## DerFoehn (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste 05/2015*

Das habe ich auch gedacht, weshalb ich es anfangs nicht in die Liste aufgenommen habe.


----------



## Threshold (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste 05/2015*

Das E10 ist ja ein effizienteres Power Zone in Multi Rail.
Nehmen kannst du es schon für Multi GPU, aber ich würde eher das 550er P10 als das 700er E10 nehmen.


----------



## DerFoehn (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste 05/2015*

Ich lasse es als Alternative mal drin.


----------



## Threshold (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste 05/2015*

Klar kannst du.


----------



## gorgeous188 (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste 05/2015*

Ich hab doch schon auf den Daumen geklickt, ich kann nicht nochmal 

Wer ist denn Ar*s*ctic Cooling?


----------



## DerFoehn (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste 05/2015*

Du kennst Arsctic Cooling nicht? 

Hab ich korrigiert.


----------



## FrozenPie (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste 05/2015*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das AXi sollte man aber meiden.



Naja das AXi ist extrem gut, allerdings etwas sehr groß ausgelegt, sowohl räumlich als auch von der Wattleistung 
Fall's du den Test nicht schon kennst, kannst du ja mal hier reingucken: Corsair AXi Series 1500 W Review | techPowerUp


----------



## DerFoehn (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste 05/2015*

Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass das hier noch so ein hin und her geben wird. 
Ein paar Dinge hab ich wieder geändert, die HXi Serie nehme ich noch mit rein. 
Ich hoffe dann sind alle zufrieden. 

@FrozenPie: Also kann ich die AXi Serie auch mit aufnehmen?


----------



## FrozenPie (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste 05/2015*



DerFoehn schrieb:


> @FrozenPie: Also kann ich die AXi Serie auch mit aufnehmen?



Das 1500W auf jeden Fall, bei den restlichen bzw. schwächeren bin ich mir nicht sicher, da diese anders sein sollen. Zwar immer noch Flextronics, aber eben nicht mehr so toll 

Bei der HXi bin ich mir auch nicht so sicher, aber es die Serie ist meines Wissens nach durchgehend von CWT welche für ihre wechselhafte Qualität bekannt sind


----------



## DerFoehn (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste 05/2015*

Gut, dann kommt das AX1500i noch in die Kategorie Extreme Overclocking.
Welche HXi Modelle sind denn aufzunehmen? Alle?


----------



## FrozenPie (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste 05/2015*



DerFoehn schrieb:


> Welche HXi Modelle sind denn aufzunehmen? Alle?



Das 750W ist teilweise Empfehlenswert. Am besten du guckst dir mal den Test von eXquisite zum HX750i an: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...-750i-geht-doch.html?highlight=Corsair+HX850i


----------



## DerFoehn (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste 05/2015*

Die Software scheint echt Müll zu sein. Ich will aber nur Netzteile in meiner Liste haben, die man ohne nachzudenken kaufen kann. Ich sollte es lieber nicht aufnehmen.
Jedenfalls so lange, bis die Software brauchbar ist.

Evtl. reicht es aber, wenn ich unter "Besonderheiten" die schlechte Software erwähne, denn von der Technik her ist es ja erste Sahne.


----------



## Soulsnap (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste 05/2015*

Irgendwie fehlen mir die Antec HCP Platinum Geräte in der Liste^^


----------



## DerFoehn (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste 05/2015*

@Soulsnap: Das hatte ich auch drin. 



xHaru schrieb:


> Raus mit dem HCP, das hat Lüfterprobleme ohne Ende. 2/3 der Netzteile haben nen defekten Lüfter, frag mal Threshold.


----------



## FrozenPie (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste 05/2015*



Soulsnap schrieb:


> Irgendwie fehlen mir die Antec HCP Platinum Geräte in der Liste^^



Wurden entfernt aufgrund der extremen Qualitätsstreuung der Lüfter und der miesen Qualität der Kabel


----------



## Soulsnap (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste 05/2015*

Hmm, die letzten 4 die ich verbaut habe (inklusive meinem) sind komplett in Ordnung. Anscheinend haben sie es in den Griff bekommen.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste 05/2015*

Erstmal Daumen hoch für die Arbeit ... Ich suche mir immer nen Wolf wenn ich jemanden ein Netzteil anbieten will 

Was mir hier noch fehlt ist das Antec VPF450 und das Antec VPF550 ... Das sind DC/DC Wandler von Delta ... Ich denke die sind im Low-Budget-Bereich auf jeden Fall ne überlegung Wert


----------



## SimplyAlegend (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste 05/2015*



DerFoehn schrieb:


> Die Software scheint echt Müll zu sein. Ich will aber nur Netzteile in meiner Liste haben, die man ohne nachzudenken kaufen kann. Ich sollte es lieber nicht aufnehmen.
> Jedenfalls so lange, bis die Software brauchbar ist.
> 
> Evtl. reicht es aber, wenn ich unter "Besonderheiten" die schlechte Software erwähne, denn von der Technik her ist es ja erste Sahne.



Die Software brauch man garnicht, das Netzteil kommt aus der Fabrik im Multirail, und naja wenn ich ehrlich bin, bei den meisten funzt die Software auch problemlos, aber sie ist ehr ein Gimmick als ein Feature. Das Netzteil selbst ist ja auch komplett analog, nicht so wie bei AXi.


----------



## xHaru (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste 05/2015*



SimplyAlegend schrieb:


> Die Software brauch man garnicht, das Netzteil kommt aus der Fabrik im Multirail, und naja wenn ich ehrlich bin, bei den meisten funzt die Software auch problemlos, aber sie ist ehr ein Gimmick als ein Feature. Das Netzteil selbst ist ja auch komplett analog, nicht so wie bei AXi.



Software ist n Teil des vermarkteten Inhaltes --> Schlecht. 
Zudem sollte man die AXi wirklich meiden.



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Naja das AXi ist extrem gut, allerdings etwas sehr groß ausgelegt, sowohl räumlich als auch von der Wattleistung
> Fall's du den Test nicht schon kennst, kannst du ja mal hier reingucken: Corsair AXi Series 1500 W Review | techPowerUp



Gehen die da auch auf die sehr lahmarschige digitale Wandlung ein? Soweit ich weiß, sollte man da keine neueren Grakas dranstöpseln und bei Tomshardware hat, soweit ich mich recht entsinnen kann, ne R9 295x2 n Ax 760i in die Knie bzw. zum Suizid gezwungen. 

Ich wär da vorsichtig. 40A sind auch schon in Richtung der Grenze. 

Wenns nach mir ginge, dann hätten alle Netzteile eine OCP von 32,5A pro GPU-Rail +~10%.

Ich würd alle AXi aufgrund der oben genannten Problematik draußen lassen.
Solltest du die Antec HCP doch wieder rein nehmen, schreibe in die Eigenschaften, dass der Lüfter teilweise ne gewisse Problematik aufzeigen kann, sowie die Kabel anscheinend, soweit ich das weiß, nicht so wirklich obere Qualität sind.


----------



## SimplyAlegend (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste 05/2015*

Der OC key ist auch Teil des Dark Power Pros und wird aktiv beworben, trotzdem wird es kaum negativ angerechnet, weil man es ja nicht nutzen muss, genauso sehe ich das für für die Software vom HXi. 
Ich sehe nicht wie ein optionales Feature grundsätzlich ein Netzteil unbrauchbar oder schlecht macht.


----------



## jkox11 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste 05/2015*



Soulsnap schrieb:


> Irgendwie fehlen mir die Antec HCP Platinum Geräte in der Liste^^





DerFoehn schrieb:


> @Soulsnap: Das hatte ich auch drin.





FrozenPie schrieb:


> Wurden entfernt aufgrund der extremen Qualitätsstreuung der Lüfter und der miesen Qualität der Kabel



Gilt zwar auch nur als einzelne Meinung, aber laut Erfahrungen kann ich (bis jetzt) nicht über die Qualität des Netzteils klagen. Der Lüfter ist unhörbar, 
Abgesehen von den doppelsträngigen PCIe-Stränge, welche ich mies finde, bin ich voll und ganz zufrieden.


----------



## DerFoehn (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste 05/2015*

Aufgrund der positiven Erfahrung mit dem HCP kommt es mit einem Kommentar zu den Lüftern wieder rein.


----------



## Brokoli1 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste 05/2015*

Hallo an alle 

Ich wollte mich auch mal hier melden xD Erstmal Danke an DerFoehn und Threshold für die weitere Verbesserung, Erweiterung usw. 

Ich habe mit DerFoehn mal abgesprochen, dass wir die Überschrift des Threads anpassen. So ist mir die Überschrift etwas zu kurz. Sowas wie Netzteile 2015 - Empfehlungen, Daten und Preise (Stand Mai 2015) 

Findet jemand das unangebracht oder zu kompliziert?


----------



## Threshold (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste 05/2015*

Kannst du machen, aber dann musst du jeden Monat auch alles aktualisieren.


----------



## Brokoli1 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste 05/2015*

Das lass mal meine und DerFoehns Sorge sein   Ansonsten macht die Liste ja wenig sinn, oder?


----------



## DerFoehn (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste 05/2015*

Ich pflege jetzt erstmal die Änderungen ein.


----------



## Threshold (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste 05/2015*

Ich weise halt darauf hin.


----------



## DerFoehn (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste 05/2015*

Das sollten wir hinbekommen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste 05/2015*



Brokoli1 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle
> 
> Ich wollte mich auch mal hier melden xD Erstmal Danke an DerFoehn und Threshold für die weitere Verbesserung, Erweiterung usw.
> 
> ...


Nein. Ich wollte das schon anmerken. 
@Thres wie sollte man es denn sonst machen? Jede paar Monate einen neuen Thread mit Liste machen?


----------



## Threshold (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste 05/2015*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> @Thres wie sollte man es denn sonst machen? Jede paar Monate einen neuen Thread mit Liste machen?



Nein, nur musst du die Liste eben ständig pflegen, das ist aufwändig, denn du musst ständig Reviews lesen, dich informieren, den Herstellern auf die Füße treten und unangenehme Fragen stellen.


----------



## DerFoehn (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste 05/2015*



Threshold schrieb:


> Nein, nur musst du die Liste eben ständig pflegen, das ist aufwändig, denn du musst ständig Reviews lesen, dich informieren, den Herstellern auf die Füße treten und unangenehme Fragen stellen.



Wir werden uns stets bemühen, diese Liste möglichst auf dem neuesten Stand zu halten. Im Diskussionsfred wird ja immer viel zu aktuellen Saftspendern geschrieben und wer etwas zu ergänzen hat, kann gerne hier reinschreiben oder mir bzw. Brokoli eine PN
schreiben und wir werden uns dann erkundigen bzw. uns absprechen, welche Netzteile aufgenommenw erden sollen. Welche aufgenommen werden und welche nicht wollen wir aber nicht alleine entscheiden, denn was die Technik betrifft haben hier sicher viele mehr Ahnung als Brokoli und ich. Also wem hier etwas fehlt oder wenn Fehler auftauchen: immer raus damit.

Ich denke, wenn wir zusammen arbeiten, wird es kein problem sein, die Liste aktuell zu halten, sodass man die Liste immer nutzen kann, wenn man mal ein Netzteil empfehlen muss oder schnell Daten nachlesen will.


----------



## Threshold (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Mai 2015)*

Ich hab sowas auch mal gemacht und dann aufgeben, weils einfach zu nervig ist.
Aber trotzdem viel Spaß und immer am Ball bleiben.


----------



## gorgeous188 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Mai 2015)*

Ich kann gar nicht so oft auf den Gefällt Mir Knopf klicken


----------



## FrozenPie (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Mai 2015)*

Könntet ja mal auch nen Mod (oder wer auch immer dafür verantwortlich ist) anschreiben um den Thread anzupinnen


----------



## DerFoehn (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Mai 2015)*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Könntet ja mal auch nen Mod (oder wer auch immer dafür verantwortlich ist) anschreiben um den Thread anzupinnen



Sehr gute Idee, da kümmere ich mich mal drum. 



			
				gorgeous188 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann gar nicht so oft auf den Gefällt Mir Knopf klicken



Danke, Danke  Bei so viel Lob machen wir das doch gerne.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste 05/2015*



Threshold schrieb:


> Nein, nur musst du die Liste eben ständig pflegen, das ist aufwändig, denn du musst ständig Reviews lesen, dich informieren, den Herstellern auf die Füße treten und unangenehme Fragen stellen.


Ja klar aber sonst kannst du das ja nicht machen. Sonst sehr hier 2019 noch das E10. Oder das LC Power Gold Lc9550.... 
Sollen am besten alle mithelfen. Am besten auch welche die Ahnung haben. Hiermit bin ich also dann raus [emoji14]


----------



## DerFoehn (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste 05/2015*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Sollen am besten alle mithelfen. Am besten auch welche die Ahnung haben. Hiermit bin ich also dann raus [emoji14]



Auf die Mithilfe aller haben wir gehofft. Die Experten unter uns sind hier herzlich eingeladen kräftig mit zu helfen.


----------



## jkox11 (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Mai 2015)*

Die Preise sind noch manchmal falsch  
Beim Antec steht ein Preis (850W) von 225 Tacken. Eigentlich geht es bei 195 Euronen los. Auch bei anderen Modellen weicht es noch zu viel ab. 

Normal ein dicker Like an den Thread und dich


----------



## DerFoehn (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Mai 2015)*

Danke für den Hinweis. Leider schwanken die Preise teilweise sehr stark. Zum Zeitpunkt als wir die Liste erstellt haben, waren die Preise, natürlich leicht gerundet, korrekt. Da muss ich dann wohl mal öfter kontrollieren.


----------



## Icedaft (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Mai 2015)*

Pack doch einfach Direktlinks auf Geizhals rein oder wäre dies technisch bzw. rechtlich ein Problem?


----------



## DerFoehn (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Mai 2015)*

Drück mal auf "Klick!"


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Mai 2015)*



DerFoehn schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis. Leider schwanken die Preise teilweise sehr stark. Zum Zeitpunkt als wir die Liste erstellt haben, waren die Preise, natürlich leicht gerundet, korrekt. Da muss ich dann wohl mal öfter kontrollieren.



Gibt es nicht irgendwie ne Möglichkeit den Preis als Geizhals link automatisch aktualisieren zu lassen. So dass er sich quasie von alleine anpasst. Ich denke das schon auf diversen Websites gesehen zu haben ... Weis aber leider nicht wie das zu bewerkstelligen ist.
Evtl weis es ja einer von euch ?!


----------



## DerFoehn (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Mai 2015)*

Wenn das einer weiß, erklärt es mir.  Ich erkundige mich aber mal, ob und wie das geht.


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Mai 2015)*



jkox11 schrieb:


> Beim Antec steht ein Preis (850W) von 225 Tacken. Eigentlich geht es bei 195 Euronen los. Auch bei anderen Modellen weicht es noch zu viel ab.



Aber gleich den ersten Preis würde ich nicht nehmen, da das auch schon mal ein Händler sein kann, bei dem nicht jeder bestellt.

Ich würde die ersten 5-8 Händler nehmen und einen Mittelwert errechnen. Das kommt meiner Meinung nach besser hin.


----------



## DerFoehn (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Mai 2015)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Aber gleich den ersten Preis würde ich nicht nehmen, da das auch schon mal ein Händler sein kann, bei dem nicht jeder bestellt.
> 
> Ich würde die ersten 5-8 Händler nehmen und einen Mittelwert errechnen. Das kommt meiner Meinung nach besser hin.



Gute Idee. Wir haben es ähnlich gemacht und den Preis des ersten Händlers (sofern er nicht arg weniger war als die nächst teureren) etwas aufgerundet.


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Mai 2015)*

Oder du nimmst den dritten Händler in der Liste bei Geizhals.


----------



## DerFoehn (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Mai 2015)*

Ich setz mich gleich mal hin, wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin und aktualisiere die Preise.

Edit: Habe die Preise kontolliert und bei Bedarf angepasst. Außerdem ist jetzt unter der Liste der aktuelle Stand der Preise zu sehen. Ich werde mich bemühen regelmäßig
die Preise zu kontrollieren. Wem grobe Preisunterschiede auffallen, der sagt mir bitte bescheid.


----------



## xHaru (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste 05/2015*



SimplyAlegend schrieb:


> Der OC key ist auch Teil des Dark Power Pros und wird aktiv beworben, trotzdem wird es kaum negativ angerechnet, weil man es ja nicht nutzen muss, genauso sehe ich das für für die Software vom HXi.
> Ich sehe nicht wie ein optionales Feature grundsätzlich ein Netzteil unbrauchbar oder schlecht macht.



Problem bei Corsair Link: Buggy as hell. Der OC-Key funktioniert wenigstens ohne Probleme. Corsair Link kannst du ja wirklich total vergessen.  Zumal die Rails standardmäßig schon recht hoch abgesichert sind. 
Das Hxi ist trotzdem nicht zu empfehlen, die digitale Spannungswandlung ist nicht zu gebrauchen, da sie zu langsam ist.  Semipassiv sind die meines Wissens auch. 
Fun-Fact: Der Herr im PC-Laden um die Ecke rät definitiv von Corsair ab.


----------



## DerFoehn (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Mai 2015)*

Aber ist die Software nicht optional beim HXi?


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Mai 2015)*

Ohne Software lohnt das ganze Netzteil ja nicht.


----------



## DerFoehn (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Mai 2015)*

Dann hat es in der Liste eigentlich nichts zu suchen.


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Mai 2015)*

Das HXi kaufst du ja eben wegen der Software, hast du keine Lust auf den Software Unsinn, gibt es andere Netzteile.


----------



## DerFoehn (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Mai 2015)*

Wenn die Software Müll ist, schmeiße ich das HXi wiederaus der Liste raus.


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Mai 2015)*

Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie die ist, da musst du mal die fragen, die das Teil getestet haben.
Den Digital Kram kannst du aber knicken.


----------



## xHaru (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Mai 2015)*



DerFoehn schrieb:


> Aber ist die Software nicht optional beim HXi?


Ist sie zwar, aber:


Threshold schrieb:


> Ohne Software lohnt das ganze Netzteil ja nicht.


Richtig, das Fetzteil wird damit extra beworben und somit fehlt eigentlich n Bestandteil des angepriesenen und verkauften und somit lohnt das überhaupt nicht. Beim DPP10/11 funktioniert der Key(Jumper/Slotblende) ja makellos, beim Corsair wohl bekannt überhaupt nicht, ohne, dass die Software abstürzt. 
Da die Software, wie gesagt, n offensichtlich großer Kaufgrund fürs Netzteil ist, lohnt das ganze Netzteil, besonders für den Preis, nicht. 
Schlimmer ist da die lahmarschige digitale Wandlung, bei der auch schon n Ax860i durch ne R9 295x2 zum Suizid getrieben wurde, Tomshardware hat darüber berichtet und ich denke nicht, dass ich das jetzt *noch* einmal anführen muss, da ich dies in der Vergangenheit hier im Forum schon oft genug getan hab, allerdings schmeiß ich nochmal die Quelle hinterher: Dual AMD Radeon R9 295X2's on a 1000W PSU
Da das Netzteil ältere Grakas locker handlen konnte, allerdings nicht mit der "neueren" R9 295x2, welche sehr schnell Takt und Spannung wechselt, zurechtkommt, ist das schon ein schwerwiegendes Problem, wobei man nur 1 und 1 zusammenzählen muss. 

Es hat in der Liste auch nichts zu suchen, dafür ist die Technik zu unausgereift und dank der Bestückung auch eher fürs Ami-115V-Netz als für unser europäisches 230V-Netz ausgelegt.
Wär gut, würdest du das rausnehmen, ich kann von dem Netzteil nichts Gutes berichten. Genausowenig wie vom großen. Extremer Anschaffungspreis, dafür allerdings viel zu geringe Qualität. Soweit ich weiß, sind die auch alle Singlerail und können mit der Software abgeriegelt werden. Das wär dann auch nochmal als Negativpunkt zu bewerten. 
Die meisten Tester werden eh von Corsair bezahlt und/oder machen nur Werbung. Leider.... Aber das ist bei anderen Herstellern auch nicht anders...


----------



## DerFoehn (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Mai 2015)*

Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Begründung. Ich habe es aus der Liste entfernt!


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Mai 2015)*

Mal sehen, was ist, wenn sich die ersten Corsair Fans melden.


----------



## DerFoehn (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Mai 2015)*

Dann darf hier ein Mod mit Vergnügen aufräumen


----------



## xHaru (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Mai 2015)*



DerFoehn schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Begründung. Ich habe es aus der Liste entfernt!



Dafür nicht. Könntest du vielleicht mal nachsehen, ob die Garantien jeweils eingeschränkt oder uneingeschränkt sind? Das fällt mir gerade auf. Musst du nicht machen, wäre aber n netter Zusatz.


----------



## DerFoehn (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Mai 2015)*

Werde ich mir anschauen.


----------



## SimplyAlegend (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Mai 2015)*

Nur ums mal klar zu machen, das HXi ist nicht digital, da unterscheidet es sich ganz deutlich gegenüber dem AXi. Die Schaltung ist also nicht lahmarschig und genau das ist auch der Grund warum die Software optional ist, bis auf Lüftergeschwindigkeit und Single/Multirail kann man da absolut garnichts einstellen, nur ablesen von irgendwelchen Sensoren und Werten.
Sogar beim Test hier im Forum und bei der PCGH hat es sehr gut abgeschnitten. Aber es sind ja offensichtlich alle gekaufte Reviews.

Wer weiß, da ich offensichtlich ein Fanboy bin sehe ich das ganze wohl auch nichtmehr objektiv, allerdings fehlt die hier so oder so.


----------



## VALL (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Mai 2015)*

Mir fällt bei der Liste auf ,dass zwar das Cooler Master V850 und 1000 aufgefürt sind jedoch nicht das V700. Auf der Seite von C.M. wird mir suggeriert das alle drei NTs sich nur in den Watt unterscheiden. Warum ist das V700 nicht dabei ?


----------



## DerFoehn (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Mai 2015)*

Die Begründung ist ganz einfach, ich hatte das V700 einfach nicht auf dem Schirm. 
Ich sehe mir das mal genauer an.


----------



## gorgeous188 (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Mai 2015)*

Hach das waren noch Zeiten, als man genau zwei Netzteile empfohlen hat: das E10/500 mit dem besten Gesamtpaket und das LC9550 mit dem besten Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis


----------



## DerFoehn (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Mai 2015)*

Man kann es sich aber auch einfach machen.


----------



## _chiller_ (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Mai 2015)*

Das Cooler Master V700 ist EOL und wird daher nur noch abverkauft.


----------



## DerFoehn (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Mai 2015)*

Ein guter Grund, wieso es nicht in der Liste steht.  Danke!


----------



## xHaru (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Mai 2015)*



SimplyAlegend schrieb:


> Nur ums mal klar zu machen, das HXi ist nicht digital, da unterscheidet es sich ganz deutlich gegenüber dem AXi. Die Schaltung ist also nicht lahmarschig und genau das ist auch der Grund warum die Software optional ist, bis auf Lüftergeschwindigkeit und Single/Multirail kann man da absolut garnichts einstellen, nur ablesen von irgendwelchen Sensoren und Werten.
> Sogar beim Test hier im Forum und bei der PCGH hat es sehr gut abgeschnitten.



Dann ist dir anscheinend entgangen, dass bei PCGH damals auch Thermaltake Germany gut abgeschnitten haben, zumindest erinnere ich mich daran noch. 
Das Hxi kannst du auch nur von SR auf MR umstellen, 
Zudem genießt CWT nicht gerade nen guten Ruf und Seasonic sichert viel zu hoch ab. Kannst es, wenns hier im Test nicht sofort abgeschaltet hat, gleich in die Tonne treten. 

So, ich hab mir den Test von eXquisite mal angesehen und *drei* Dinge gefunden, die mich, zumindest bei dem getesteten 750W-Modell, stutzig machen, ich hebe die im Zitierten mal dick vor:


eXquisite schrieb:


> "Technisch am Gerät auszusetzten gibt es daher nur zwei Punkte:
> *8-Pin Sicherungschip*
> Fehlender Sekundärkühlkörper"
> 
> ...



Da würde ich lieber die Finger weg lassen. Wenn das Netzteil keine vernünftige Absicherung hat, dann hat es in der Liste nichts, aber auch gar nichts zu suchen. Wie kommst du darauf, dass es hier im Test gut darsteht, obwohl das Netzteil nicht richtig abgesichert ist und Corsair Link, wie auch eXquisite schon sagt, nicht mal im Ansatz funktioniert, wobei das n beworbenes und hoch angepriesenes Feature ist, wofür man zudem auch noch bezahlt. 
Wieso eXquisite dennoch ein so positives Fazit ziehen und das Hx750i trotz fehlender Sicherung und mangelhafter Software so hoch anpreisen und sogar über ein Straight Power E 10 stellen (das ist, zugegeben, Lesen zwischen den Zeilen, jedoch wird es mir durch die Worte "[...] ein Gerät das ähnliches Bietet wäre in meinen Augen nur das Dark Power Pro 10.[...]" so suggeriert).

Übrigens: Das Netzteil war anscheinend nicht an einer Chroma. Wenn wir sowas mal sehen und es scheint doch so, als würde es gut funktionieren und auch an einem vernünftigen Punkt abschalten, dann könnt man es vielleicht noch reinnehmen. 
An sich würd ich das Teil aber niemandem andrehen, ich hättte da eher ne Idee mit nem Trebuchet...  

EDIT: Warum die die CUE-Software bugfrei hinbekommen, dies aber nicht mit Corsair Link geht, ist mir auch schleierhaft.


----------



## EastCoast (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Mai 2015)*

Das Dark Power P10 550W müsste man demnach auch aus der Liste entfernen, da es ja erst bei 85A auf 12V (OHNE OCK) abschaltet:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...ad-zu-netzteilen-post7430301.html#post7430301

Zum den restlichen "Argumenten" von xHaru sei nur gesagt: Das HXi hat keine "lahmarschige digitale Wandlung", da komplett analog. Da ändert auch die hier deplatzierte Nebelkerze mit dem Thermaltake Germany nix dran. 
Auch kann man es nicht von SR auf MR umschalten, sondern umgekehrt. Ausgeliefert wird es nämlich in MR-Konfiguration.
Semi-passiv kann man kritisch sehen, muss man aber nicht. Das betrifft hier ja wirklich nur den unteren Lastbereich, die verbauten Caps sind erstklassig, und zudem gibt es 7 Jahre Garantie auf den Schinken. Das würden Corsair, Seasonic und andere semi-passiv-Anbieter wohl eher nicht tun, wenn sie kein Vertrauen in ihre Geräte hätten. Womit wir bei der Garantie wären: Nur 5 Jahre Garantie bei den bQs ist im Premium-Bereich über 200€ schon sehr wenig. Auch das könnte man als negativen Punkt aufführen. Da ist der Großteil der Konkurrenz mit 7, tlw. sogar 10 Jahren deutlich besser aufgestellt.

Was eine "Bestückung fürs Ami-115V-Netz" sein soll, erschließt sich mir allerdings nicht. In über einem Jahr intensiver Netzteil-Test-Lektüre ist mir ein derartiges Begriffskonstrukt noch nie untergekommen. Erklär doch mal bitte.


----------



## FrozenPie (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Mai 2015)*



EastCoast schrieb:


> Was eine "Bestückung fürs Ami-115V-Netz" sein soll, erschließt sich mir allerdings nicht. In über einem Jahr intensiver Netzteil-Test-Lektüre ist mir ein derartiges Begriffskonstrukt noch nie untergekommen. Erklär doch mal bitte.


Starke Primärseite, welche im Ami-Netz stärker belastet wird, aber vernachlässigte/schlechter Bestückte Sekundärseite welche im europäischen Stromnetz wesentlich stärker belastet wird als die Primärseite


----------



## Atent123 (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Mai 2015)*



EastCoast schrieb:


> Das Dark Power P10 550W müsste man demnach auch aus der Liste entfernen, da es ja erst bei 85A auf 12V (OHNE OCK) abschaltet:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...ad-zu-netzteilen-post7430301.html#post7430301
> 
> Zum den restlichen "Argumenten" von xHaru sei nur gesagt: Das HXi hat keine "lahmarschige digitale Wandlung", da komplett analog. Da ändert auch die hier deplatzierte Nebelkerze mit dem Thermaltake Germany nix dran.
> ...



Beim DPP 10 sin die Spannungs und Ripple Werte dann alle noch im Grünen bereich.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Mai 2015)*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Starke Primärseite, welche im Ami-Netz stärker belastet wird, aber vernachlässigte/schlechter Bestückte *Sekundärseite* welche im europäischen Stromnetz wesentlich stärker belastet wird als die *Sekundärseite*




Ahh, Primärseite 



EastCoast schrieb:


> Das Dark Power P10 550W müsste man demnach auch  aus der Liste entfernen, da es ja erst bei 85A auf 12V (OHNE OCK)  abschaltet:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...ad-zu-netzteilen-post7430301.html#post7430301



Solange die Ripplewerte im grünen Bereich sind, sehe ich keine Probleme.


----------



## FrozenPie (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Mai 2015)*



PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Ahh, Primärseite


Sorry, ist korrigiert


----------



## EastCoast (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Mai 2015)*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Starke Primärseite, welche im Ami-Netz stärker belastet wird, aber vernachlässigte/schlechter Bestückte Sekundärseite welche im europäischen Stromnetz wesentlich stärker belastet wird als die Primärseite



Ach so, das meinst du.
Beim Corsair sehe ich sekundärseitig ausschließlich Nippon-Chemicon-Elkos der KZE-Serie (105 Grad), sowie Feststoffcaps von Apaq und Enesol. Was soll daran jetzt speziell auf 115V-Netz optimiert sein?

@Atent123 und PC-Bastler_2011:
Die OCP greift trotzdem viel zu spät für ein 550W-NT. Spannungen hin oder her, aber das kann man nicht als ordentlich abgesichert bezeichnen. 
Btw. wären die Spannungen bei anderen gescheiten DC-DC-Netzteilen wahrscheinlich ebenso problemlos.


----------



## FrozenPie (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Mai 2015)*



EastCoast schrieb:


> Ach so, das meinst du.
> Beim Corsair sehe ich sekundärseitig ausschließlich Nippon-Chemicon-Elkos der KZE-Serie (105 Grad), sowie Feststoffcaps von Apaq und Enesol. Was ist daran jetzt speziell auf 115V-Netz optimiert?



Die Nicht vorhandenen Kühlkörper und die extrem geringe Anzahl an Caps (Wir sprechen doch vom HXi, oder?) -> schlechte sekundäre Filterung, vor allem bei höheren Lasten 

@DerFoehn
Ich mach mal ein bisschen Werbung in meiner Sig. für die Liste


----------



## DerFoehn (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Mai 2015)*

Also das DPP10 bleibt definitv in der Liste, wieso sollte ich es auch entfernen? Ist doch super, wenn man mehr bekommt als drauf steht.  Die Werte (Spannungen, Restwelligkeit etc.) sind bis zum Abschalten im grünen Bereich,
daher sehe ich keine Notwendigkeit es zu entfernen.

@FrozenPie: Vielen Dank!  Ich hoffe, dass die Liste auch demnächst mal angepinnt wird, habe mich diesbezüglich schon an einen Mod gewandt.

Edit: Ich sehe grade, dass PC-Bastler_2011 die Liste auch in seiner Sig hat, finde klasse, danke.


----------



## EastCoast (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Mai 2015)*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Die Nicht vorhandenen Kühlkörper und die extrem geringe Anzahl an Caps (Wir sprechen doch vom HXi, oder?) -> schlechte sekundäre Filterung, vor allem bei höheren Lasten



Ja okay, Kühlkörper wären schon was feines. 
Andererseits liegen die Elkos aber auch ziemlich weit und offen in der Mitte der Platine und nicht wie so oft am Rand, von Kabeln bedeckt. Von daher halte ich das für nicht allzu kritisch. Auch sind am Daughterboard über 20 Polymers, die ja auch nochmal gut mitfiltern. Gerade bei der Restwelligkeit liefert das HXi ja Top-Werte ab. 


@DerFoehn:
Tut mir leid, das mit dem P10 war eher ironisch gemeint. Ist ein gutes NT, das selbstverständlich drin bleiben sollte. 
Nur hinterlässt es mMn eben ein kleines Geschmäckle, das HXi wegen zu spät greifender OCP zu verteufeln, während dies beim P10 scheinbar als tolles "Feature" betrachtet wird.^^


----------



## DerFoehn (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Mai 2015)*

Da scheine ich die Ironie wohl nicht ganz verstanden zu haben.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Mai 2015)*



DerFoehn schrieb:


> Edit: Ich sehe grade, dass PC-Bastler_2011 die Liste auch in seiner Sig hat, finde klasse, danke.



Ist leichter auf die Sig zu verweisen, als jedesmal in seinen Abos danach zu suchen  


@EastCoast

Solange nicht die Kabel anfangen zu schmoren ist doch alles i.O (außer die Ripplewerte spielen "Himmel und Hölle")


----------



## DerFoehn (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Mai 2015)*

@xHaru: Ich habe mal bei ein paar Modellen wegen der Garantie geschaut. Ich glaube, dass es besser ist, wenn ich weitere Angaben zur Garantie aus der Liste raus lasse.
Das hat zwei Gründe, erstens ist es nicht einmal bei jedem Netzteil herauszufinden ob und welche Einschränkungen es gibt, zum zweiten müsste man im Falle von Einschränkungen diese ja eh seperat nachlesen.
Ich würde sagen, ich lasse das aus der Liste raus, wenn du einverstanden bist. Für einen groben Überblick was die garantielaufzeiten angeht, sollte das ja so reichen.


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Mai 2015)*



SimplyAlegend schrieb:


> Nur ums mal klar zu machen, das HXi ist nicht digital, da unterscheidet es sich ganz deutlich gegenüber dem AXi. Die Schaltung ist also nicht lahmarschig und genau das ist auch der Grund warum die Software optional ist, bis auf Lüftergeschwindigkeit und Single/Multirail kann man da absolut garnichts einstellen, nur ablesen von irgendwelchen Sensoren und Werten.
> Sogar beim Test hier im Forum und bei der PCGH hat es sehr gut abgeschnitten. Aber es sind ja offensichtlich alle gekaufte Reviews.
> 
> Wer weiß, da ich offensichtlich ein Fanboy bin sehe ich das ganze wohl auch nichtmehr objektiv, allerdings fehlt die hier so oder so.



Dann ist die Software ja noch sinnloser.
Wozu soll ich was auslesen? Was soll das bringen? 



VALL schrieb:


> Mir fällt bei der Liste auf ,dass zwar das Cooler Master V850 und 1000 aufgefürt sind jedoch nicht das V700. Auf der Seite von C.M. wird mir suggeriert das alle drei NTs sich nur in den Watt unterscheiden. Warum ist das V700 nicht dabei ?



Das 700er V Modell wird nicht mehr hergestellt.



EastCoast schrieb:


> @DerFoehn:
> Tut mir leid, das mit dem P10 war eher ironisch gemeint. Ist ein gutes NT, das selbstverständlich drin bleiben sollte.
> Nur hinterlässt es mMn eben ein kleines Geschmäckle, das HXi wegen zu spät greifender OCP zu verteufeln, während dies beim P10 scheinbar als tolles "Feature" betrachtet wird.^^



Kennst du die Werte des HXi, wenn es mit so viel Überlast läuft?


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Mai 2015)*



EastCoast schrieb:


> Nur hinterlässt es mMn eben ein kleines Geschmäckle, das HXi wegen zu spät greifender OCP zu verteufeln, während dies beim P10 scheinbar als tolles "Feature" betrachtet wird.^^



Bäm 

EDIT:

Wobei laut dieser Seite, die OCP-Trigger poiuts der einzelnen Rails recht gut aussehen


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Mai 2015)*

Wie gesagt, welche Werte hat das HXi denn im Überlastbereich?


----------



## SimplyAlegend (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Mai 2015)*



xHaru schrieb:


> Dann ist dir anscheinend entgangen, dass bei PCGH damals auch Thermaltake Germany gut abgeschnitten haben, zumindest erinnere ich mich daran noch.
> Das Hxi kannst du auch nur von SR auf MR umstellen,
> Zudem genießt CWT nicht gerade nen guten Ruf und Seasonic sichert viel zu hoch ab. Kannst es, wenns hier im Test nicht sofort abgeschaltet hat, gleich in die Tonne treten.
> 
> ...



Keine Ahnung wie man einzelne Zitate zitieren kann, ich hoffe das wird jetzt nicht zu unübersichtlich.

Mag ja sein das PCGH frühr extrem schlechte Reviews hatte. Aber der Test vom HXi wurde von Philip Pfab geschrieben, der u.a. auch frühr die Netzteil Tests für CB gemacht hat und hier noch im Forum postet. 
Und ja, genau das meinte ich ja, in Corsair Link kann man abgesehen von Multi zu Singlerail und Lüftergeschwindikeit nichts einstellen, deswegen ist die Software ja nicht wichtig/optional. Ich gebe auch ganz offen zu das die Software keine großen Nutzen beim HXi hat abseits vom Marketing.

Zu CWT, mag ja sein das die keine Mindeststandards haben was Qualität angeht, aber sei es jetzt (der angeblich gekaufte) Jonnyguruartikel, PCGH oder Exquisite hier im Forum kamen alle zum Schluß das hochwertige Komponenten verbaut wurden und sauber gelötet wurde. Ich wäre da also mit verallgemeinerungen vorsichtig.

Ich versthehe allerdings nicht wie eine R9 290x und eine AMD APU mit starken OC ein 750W Netzteil in die Knie zwingen sollten. Ehr im Gegenteil, falls es abschalten würde wäre das sehr negativ.
Die Absicherung ist übrigens 40A pro 8 Pin stecker sowie 24 pin, die 6 pins sind alle kombiniert 40A:

Corsair HX750i: Zwei Fragen - The Corsair User Forums

Mit einer Graka/CPU kann man einfach kein 750W Netzteil in die Knie zwingen, wie auch, bei einem Verbrauch von nichtmal 500W. 

Chromatests gibts übrigens auch in der PCGH, oder eben jonnyguru und techpowerup, falls das zählt. Die Werte sind bis 100% Volllast voll in Ordnung.
Oder z.B. hier:

Corsair HX1000i Netzteil im Test - Seite 2 | Review | Technic3D

 Die Gesamt OCP triggert offenbar bei 28% Überlast.

Und zur Sache mit dem Semipassiv und dem fehlenden Kühlkörper, ich weiß, hier im Forum ist man tendenzeill dagegen. Aber Corsair gibt 7 Jahre Garantie auf das Netzteil, offenbar haben sie genug Vertrauen in die Hardware um freiwillig solange Garantie zu geben. Ich sehe da effektiv keinen wircklichen Nachteil, falls ein Fehler vorliegt gibt es genau dafür Garantie.
Oder notfalls macht man einfach den Lüfter an.


----------



## Threshold (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Mai 2015)*



SimplyAlegend schrieb:


> Mit einer Graka/CPU kann man einfach kein 750W Netzteil in die Knie zwingen, wie auch, bei einem Verbrauch von nichtmal 500W.



Das geht wunderbar. Hab ich selbst schon gemacht.


----------



## xHaru (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Mai 2015)*



EastCoast schrieb:


> Das Dark Power P10 550W müsste man demnach auch aus der Liste entfernen, da es ja erst bei 85A auf 12V (OHNE OCK) abschaltet:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...ad-zu-netzteilen-post7430301.html#post7430301
> 
> Zum den restlichen "Argumenten" von xHaru sei nur gesagt: Das HXi hat keine "lahmarschige digitale Wandlung", da komplett analog. Da ändert auch die hier deplatzierte Nebelkerze mit dem Thermaltake Germany nix dran.
> ...



Leg mir bitte nichts in den Mund. 
Ich hab nichts mehr zur Wandlung gesagt. Lediglich, dass auch PCGH selber schon schlechte Netzteile als gut bewertet haben.
Den Kram mit dem Umschalten ist mir klar, das war auch lediglich als Beispiel. 
Semipassiv ist kritisch zu sehen, da die Caps dadurch ne viel kürzere Lebensdauer haben, Stichwort Temperatur. 
Dann sieh dir mal die Garantien an. Das so zu sagen ist schon verdammt naiv. Bei den meisten Herstellern sind Verschleißteile von der Garantie ausgenommen, das betrifft Caps und Lüfter. 
Die Garantie von 5 Jahren ist wenig? Du hast anscheinend keinerlei Ahnung von Netzteilen. Nach 5 Jahren sind die Caps soweit durch, dass n Austausch ratsam ist. Wenn danach irgendwas an der Hardware kaputt geht (HDD/SSDs bevorzugt), dann ist das durch die Restwelligkeit bedingt, die die alten Caps nicht mehr rausfiltern können. Übrigens hast du beim P10, P11 und E10 5 Jahre UNBESCHRÄNKTE Garantie, sowie Vor Ort Austausch im ersten Garantiejahr. 
Wieso dann negativ, wenn sie für Netzteile die Lebenslänge lediglich in einem realen Rahmen angeben und danach halt die Garantie vergeben.

"Bestückung fürs Ami-115V Netz" Grob erklärt:
Amerikaner und Japaner haben das 115V-Netz, wir Europäer das 230V-Netz. Im 115V-Netz wird die Primärseite stärker belastet und somit auch mit besseren Caps ausgestattet, wohingegen das 230V-Netz die Sekundärseite stärker beansprucht. Da hat das Corsair allerdings eine schlechtere Bestückung  als z.B. ein BeQuiet und ist somit eher ungeeigneter. Schlimm muss es nicht sein, es ist einfach suboptimal. 

Übrigens hat Threshold mehrere P10 mit 550W getestet und alle haben dort in etwa bei 700W Belastung abgeschaltet. Kann sein, dass der Test n Montagsmodell war oder den OCK drinnnen hatte.



SimplyAlegend schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wie man einzelne Zitate zitieren kann, ich hoffe das wird jetzt nicht zu unübersichtlich.
> 
> Mag ja sein das PCGH frühr extrem schlechte Reviews hatte. Aber der Test vom HXi wurde von Philip Pfab geschrieben, der u.a. auch frühr die Netzteil Tests für CB gemacht hat und hier noch im Forum postet.
> Und ja, genau das meinte ich ja, in Corsair Link kann man abgesehen von Multi zu Singlerail und Lüftergeschwindikeit nichts einstellen, deswegen ist die Software ja nicht wichtig/optional. Ich gebe auch ganz offen zu das die Software keine großen Nutzen beim HXi hat abseits vom Marketing.
> ...



Die Software ist vermarktet und NICHT als optional zu sehen. Es wird wirklich bei jedem Corsair-NT, was ne Schnittstelle dafür hat, damit geworben, zumindest gibt es keines davon, das ich kenne, bei dem das nicht so ist. 
Ich habe nur gesagt, dass es auch, besonders bei Corsair, viele Marketingtests, aber auch einige Tests gibt, bei denen es schon sehr verdächtig nach ner gekauften Meinung schreit. Wenn die Werte bis 100% Vollast i.O. sind, dann ists ja schön. Aber, wenn ich bei 28% Überlast erst ne Abschaltung sehe, insbesondere bei einer solchen Absicherung, dann klappen mir die Fußnägel hoch.

Zur Garantie muss ich jetzt auch nichts mehr sagen, das hab ich oben erläutert. @DerFoehn: Ist nicht schlimm, kann ich schon verstehen. Kurz nochmal: Es gibt nur wenige, sehr wenige Hersteller, bei denen die Garantie wirklich vollkommen und aufs ganze Netzteil bezogen wird. Viele nehmen dann Abstand von Verschleißteilen, zu denen Caps und Lüfter gehören, und geben dann mit Absicht eine solch lange Garantie. Besonders bei semipassiven Netzteilen würde ich sagen, dass da pauschal 4 Jahre bei einer vollkommenen Garantie das Maximum wären, da die Caps durch die hohen Temps zu schnell draufgehen.  
Naja, zusammengefasst sag ichs mal so: Nachher siehst du doof aus der Wäsche, wenn Corsair dann sagt: "Nee, die Garantie bezieht sich nicht auf Verschleißteile!", obwohl du das Netzteil doch in gutem Gedanken mit einer langen Garantie gekauft hast. 
Und wie willst du den Lüfter bitteschön anmachen, wenn die Software nicht funktioniert? Aufschrauben und Molex ran oder wie?  Da haben wir wieder das Problem mit der Software, die ja laut dir *nur* optional ist.


----------



## FrozenPie (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Mai 2015)*

@DerFoehn
Wäre es eigentlich nicht möglich bei den Netzteilen die Optional auch mit CM erhältlich sind, den Link so anzupassen, dass ein Produktvergleich aufgerufen wird?
Wie z.B. beim E10: Klick mich hart!
Dann müsste man das auch nicht mehr als Besonderheit hinschreiben


----------



## DerFoehn (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Mai 2015)*

Guck jetzt mal beim SP10 500W.


----------



## FrozenPie (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Mai 2015)*



DerFoehn schrieb:


> Guck jetzt mal beim SP10 500W.



Sieht gut aus 
Man kann ja den Namen dann auch mit einem "(CM)" ergänzen, damit jeder weiß, dass es davon auch eine CM-Variante gibt, weil es ja Leute gibt die direkt nach Netzteilen mit CM suchen


----------



## DerFoehn (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Mai 2015)*

Hab ich ergänzt und beim SP10 700 auch den Link geändert.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Mai 2015)*



SimplyAlegend schrieb:


> ...
> Mit einer Graka/CPU kann man einfach kein 750W Netzteil in die Knie zwingen, wie auch, bei einem Verbrauch von nichtmal 500W.
> ...




Wetten? 


@MGPU-Liste

Warum sehe ich das DPP10 550W nicht in der Liste?


----------



## FrozenPie (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Mai 2015)*



PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Warum sehe ich das DPP10 550W nicht in der Liste?



Ich schätze mit zwei genulockten GTX Titan X oder zwei voll ausgefahrenen GTX 980 Tis kriegst du auch das P10 550W zum abschalten, außer die OCP hat einen Spielraum von +50-100%


----------



## DerFoehn (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Mai 2015)*

Also ich hab das DPP10 550W sofort gefunden. 

Edit: Bullshit, hab das MGPU-Liste überlesen. 
Ich hab das ja bei Besonderheiten angemerkt, aber ich finde direkt in die MGPU-Liste gehört das dann doch nicht.


----------



## FrozenPie (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Mai 2015)*



DerFoehn schrieb:


> Ich hab das ja bei Besonderheiten angemerkt, aber ich finde direkt in die MGPU-Liste gehört das dann doch nicht.



Kann ich nachvollziehen. Bevor jemand ankommt, dass das NT nicht reicht, weil er beide Karten an eine Rail angeschlossen hat anstatt korrekt über zwei


----------



## DerFoehn (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Mai 2015)*

Ja, so in der Art.  Die Leute, die das DPP10 550W kennen, wissen ja, dass man es auch für Multi-GPU nutzen kann und wie man es richtig verkabelt. 
Aber wenn sich jemand ein Netzteil aus der Liste aussucht, der weniger Ahnung hat, der soll sich ohne Einschränkungen ein NT aus der richtigen Kategoerie auswählen können.
Für mich gehört das 550er DPP deshalb in die Single GPU Liste.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Mai 2015)*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Ich schätze mit zwei genulockten GTX Titan X oder zwei voll ausgefahrenen GTX 980 Tis kriegst du auch das P10 550W zum abschalten, außer die OCP hat einen Spielraum von +50-100%



Wer soviel Geld NVidia in den Rachen wirft, hat sich nach der 10%-vom-Rechner-in-das-NT-investieren Regel ein DPP11 850W oder Antec HGC 850W (oder größer) zu kaufen 



Spoiler



(Am besten das teuerste BQ, mein Konto ist schonwieder so leer


----------



## DerFoehn (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Mai 2015)*

Das wäre auch zu raten.


----------



## FrozenPie (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Mai 2015)*



PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Wer soviel Geld NVidia in den Rachen wirft, hat sich nach der 10%-vom-Rechner-in-das-NT-investieren Regel ein DPP11 850W oder Antec HGC 850W (oder größer) zu kaufen



Och ich hab schon schlimmere Systeme gesehen (Gruppe-NT mit zwei Titan Black )


----------



## SimplyAlegend (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Mai 2015)*



xHaru schrieb:


> Die Software ist vermarktet und NICHT als optional zu sehen. Es wird wirklich bei jedem Corsair-NT, was ne Schnittstelle dafür hat, damit geworben, zumindest gibt es keines davon, das ich kenne, bei dem das nicht so ist.
> Ich habe nur gesagt, dass es auch, besonders bei Corsair, viele Marketingtests, aber auch einige Tests gibt, bei denen es schon sehr verdächtig nach ner gekauften Meinung schreit. Wenn die Werte bis 100% Vollast i.O. sind, dann ists ja schön. Aber, wenn ich bei 28% Überlast erst ne Abschaltung sehe, insbesondere bei einer solchen Absicherung, dann klappen mir die Fußnägel hoch.
> 
> Zur Garantie muss ich jetzt auch nichts mehr sagen, das hab ich oben erläutert. @DerFoehn: Ist nicht schlimm, kann ich schon verstehen. Kurz nochmal: Es gibt nur wenige, sehr wenige Hersteller, bei denen die Garantie wirklich vollkommen und aufs ganze Netzteil bezogen wird. Viele nehmen dann Abstand von Verschleißteilen, zu denen Caps und Lüfter gehören, und geben dann mit Absicht eine solch lange Garantie. Besonders bei semipassiven Netzteilen würde ich sagen, dass da pauschal 4 Jahre bei einer vollkommenen Garantie das Maximum wären, da die Caps durch die hohen Temps zu schnell draufgehen.
> ...



Wieso ist die Software nicht optional? Braucht man sie zum Betrieb des Netzteils --> Nein, ergo ist sie optional. Das ist quasi die Definition von optional.
Und selbst wenn, selbst in Exquisites review hätte er Problemlos die wichtigen Dinge einstellen können, Multi zu Singlerail und Fanspeed. Ja, die Software Sensoren funktionieren bei ihm nicht, aber niemand zwingt einen Corsair link als monitoring Software zu nehmen.

Wieso klappen dir die Fußnägel hoch? Was genau meinst du mit "solchen" Absicherungen? Wenn man sich viele Reviews anschaut ist doch ne Abschaltung bei 30% noch sehr konservativ.

Aber hier sind auch Spannungswerte mit Überlast, Ripple paar Seiten später:

https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Corsair/HX750i/5.html

Also offenbar auch bei Überlast alles im grünen Bereich.

Und der Punkt mit der Garantie von dir ist reine mutmaßung, da möchte ich mal Beweise sehen, dass ein Netzteil wegen schlechten/kaputten Caps nichtmehr zurück genommen wird.
Mal zu dem Thema, das mit der unbeschränkten Garantie musst du mal genauer erläutern, meiner Meinung nach ist die Garantie nicht unbeschränkt.



> 4. Ausschluss der Garantie
> 
> 4.1 Garantieansprüche sind ausgeschlossen,
> 
> ...



be quiet! - Herstellergarantie


----------



## DerFoehn (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Mai 2015)*

Ich bitte nun einmal höflich solche Diskussionen im gleichnamigen Netzteilthread zu thematisieren, das trägt jetzt nicht mehr zur Liste bei. Danke.


----------



## EastCoast (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Mai 2015)*

Im allgemeinen Diskussionsthread weiter zu diskutieren, bringt aber leider nicht viel. 

Jemand, der in hier in diesen Thread schaut, kann dann nämlich in keiner Weise erkennen, wieso weshalb und warum ein bestimmtes NT in der Liste ist oder nicht. Alternativ wäre ein separater Diskussionsthread zur Liste vielleicht eine gute Sache, sofern die Moderatoren da mitspielen.

Von Leuten, die diese Liste zur Kaufentscheidung nutzen möchten, zu verlangen, dass sie sich durch den 1400+ Seiten dicken allgemeinen Diskussionsthread wühlen, ist aber weder praktikabel noch zumutbar.


----------



## Soulsnap (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Mai 2015)*

14 Seiten mit 140 Kommentaren wird sich auch nicht wirklich jemand geben


----------



## EastCoast (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Mai 2015)*

Och, das würde ich SO nicht sagen. Auch kann man mit der Threadsuche dann ja ordentlich filtern. Im allgemeinen Thread gibts dann z.B. bei einem Straight Power 800 Suchergebnisse. 

Davon abgesehen ist dieser Thread ja noch kein Sticky. Wenn hier nicht mehr diskutiert wird, verschwindet er schnell vom Radar, und dann findet ihn sowieso niemand mehr.


----------



## DerFoehn (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Mai 2015)*

Begründungen, wieso oder wieso ein Netzteil nicht in die Liste soll, sind ja in Ordnung. Es soll nur nicht ausarten. 

Edit: Ich hab mal ein Änderungsprotokoll erstellt. Dort werde ich ab sofort alle Netzteile aufnehmen, welche nachträglich hinzugefügt
oder entfernt werden beziehungsweise auch Netzteile, die vorgeschlagen, aber begründet nicht aufgenommen werden.
Damit wollen wir verhindern, dass Netzteile mehrfach vorgeschlagen werden. Deshalb die Bitte an alle, denen ein Netzteil in der Liste fehlt, vorher einmal
das Protokoll durchzulesen, vielleicht wurde es ja schon mal abgelehnt.


----------



## Threshold (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Mai 2015)*



EastCoast schrieb:


> Im allgemeinen Diskussionsthread weiter zu diskutieren, bringt aber leider nicht viel.
> 
> Jemand, der in hier in diesen Thread schaut, kann dann nämlich in keiner Weise erkennen, wieso weshalb und warum ein bestimmtes NT in der Liste ist oder nicht. Alternativ wäre ein separater Diskussionsthread zur Liste vielleicht eine gute Sache, sofern die Moderatoren da mitspielen.
> 
> Von Leuten, die diese Liste zur Kaufentscheidung nutzen möchten, zu verlangen, dass sie sich durch den 1400+ Seiten dicken allgemeinen Diskussionsthread wühlen, ist aber weder praktikabel noch zumutbar.



Leute, die eine Kaufentscheidung brauchen, machen in der Regel einen Thread auf.
Entweder weil sie sich einen kompletten Rechner kaufen wollen, oder weil sie eben ihr altes Netzteil ersetzen wollen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Mai 2015)*

Bei kompletten Pcs wird das meist im PC Thread geklärt. Oder wie ich mit dir per Pn.


----------



## Core #1 (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*

Ich hoffe es ist in Ordnung hier so reinzugrätschen (bevor ich einen Kaufberatungsthread erstelle): 

Warum sind denn keine SFX/SFX-L Netzteile in der Liste vertreten? 
Gibt es keine empfehlenswerten?

In Zeiten von "Steam Machines", also voll spieletauglichen Mini-ITX Rechnern wäre mMn eine Aufnahme in die Liste gerechtfertigt.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*



Core #1 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es ist in Ordnung hier so reinzugrätschen (bevor ich einen Kaufberatungsthread erstelle):
> 
> Warum sind denn keine SFX/SFX-L Netzteile in der Liste vertreten?
> Gibt es keine empfehlenswerten?
> ...



Ich geb da mal Chillers Zitat zum besten



_chiller_ schrieb:


> Bezüglich  SFX: Viel gibts da eigentlich nicht zu empfehlen bzw. viel wurde in dem  Bereich auch noch nicht getestet. Von den neuen SFX-L Modellen bin ich  nicht so begeistert, aber diese hier sind zumindest brauchbar:
> Produktvergleich  be quiet! SFX Power 2 300W SFX12V 3.3 (BN226), SilverStone Strider  Series 450W SFX12V (SST-ST45SF), SilverStone Strider Gold Series 450W  SFX12V (SST-ST45SF-G), SilverStone Strider Series 600W SFX12V  (SST-SX600-G) | Geizhals Deutschla


----------



## DerFoehn (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*

Von Silverstone hört man aktuell ja nicht das beste.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*

Um genau zu sein laute Schrottdinger ohne Schutzschaltungen


----------



## DerFoehn (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*

Danke für die Präzisierung.


----------



## captain_drink (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste 05/2015*



SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Was mir hier noch fehlt ist das Antec VPF450 und das Antec VPF550 ... Das sind DC/DC Wandler von Delta ... Ich denke die sind im Low-Budget-Bereich auf jeden Fall ne überlegung Wert



Da der Beitrag anscheinend untergegangen ist: Als Alternative für G450M fände ich zumindest das VPF450 nicht schlecht. Allerdings kenne ich bislang auch nur wenige Reviews.


----------



## Threshold (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*

Antec ist nicht gerade sehr leise.


----------



## Soulsnap (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*

Lautstärke ist kein primäres Kriterium wenn man sich die Liste ansieht^^


----------



## Threshold (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*

Für den Standard User ist es meist das einzige Kriterium, denn alles andere merkt er ja nicht.


----------



## Soulsnap (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*

Ich hab da eher die Erfahrung gemacht das für den 0815 User der Name und die Watt Zahl die Hauptkriterien sind^^
Ganz böse war das im BF3 Clan damals. Da waren die echt der Meinung das ein Inter-tech Combat Power 750W das nonplusultra ist.
Und haben sich noch gewundert wieso die Rechner ständig Probleme gemacht haben.
Diskutieren war Sinnlos, da stand ja schliesslich Combat Power 750W drauf


----------



## DerFoehn (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*

Also, es wurde das VPF450  genannt und der Wunsch nach SFX Netzteilen geäußert. Ich wäre sehr dankbar, wenn dies noch einmal diskutiert werden würde, damit ich die Liste dementsprechend abändern kann.
Wie im Changelog nachzulesen ist, habe ich das VPF450 nicht aufgenommen, da dies sehr laut ist. Von SFX Netzteilen hab ich leider null Ahnung. 
Da sind die Experten unter uns gefragt.


----------



## FrozenPie (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*

Bei den SFX-NTs gibt's entweder nichts gescheites (keine/sehr schlechte Absicherung, astronomische Ripple-Werte, unzureichende Technik und Bestückung) oder der verzweifelte Versuch Multi-Rail in so einem kleinen Raum zu quetschen, wie's BQ versucht hat  (BQ SFX-Power 12V1 = 16A und 12V2 = 17A und das ganze kombiniert mit Gruppenregulation. Ist zwar leise aber nicht besonders praktisch)


----------



## DerFoehn (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*

Also bleiben SFX Netzteile aus der Liste raus.


----------



## FrozenPie (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*



DerFoehn schrieb:


> Also bleiben SFX Netzteile aus der Liste raus.



Da Silverstone, trotz des größeren Formfaktors von SFX-L, extrem viel Potenzial verschenkt hat, wird es wohl auch erst mal dabei bleiben, es sei denn BQ bringt ein SFX-Power 3 mit 500W und der technischen Basis des E10 auf SFX-L-Größe geshrinkt, aber das wird, denke ich, nicht so schnell passieren 

Die anderen guten Labels bleiben ja dem SFX-Sektor aufgrund der nicht sonderlich hohen Gewinnmarge fern (aufgrund der zusätzlichen Entwicklungskosten für einen Nischenmarkt). Einem Antec SFX(-L)-NT mit Delta-Tech inkl. leiserer Lüfterkurve wäre ich zumindest nicht abgeneigt


----------



## DerFoehn (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*

Echt schade, aber leider kann man wohl dann nur von Systemen mit SFX Netzteil Formfaktore nur abraten...


----------



## FrozenPie (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*



DerFoehn schrieb:


> Echt schade, aber leider kann man wohl dann nur von Systemen mit SFX Netzteil Formfaktore nur abraten...



Bisher leider ja 
Das mit der Railaufteilung des BQ SFX2 war ja schlimmer als ich es im Gedächtnis hatte 


			
				geizhals.de schrieb:
			
		

> +12V1: 14A • +12V2: 16A


----------



## Keinem (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*

Wenn man es wirklich kompakt gestalten möchte, kommt man wohl um die Wandlerplatine von Impactics nicht drum rum. Alles andere scheint wohl nicht geeignet zu sein bzw. besitzt Fragezeichen.


----------



## _chiller_ (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*

Die SFX von be quiet! sind rein technisch fast identisch zu den SilverStone-Modellen. Das betrifft übrigens auch die Railverteilung, die SFX-Modelle von BQT sind Single-Rail


----------



## FrozenPie (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*



_chiller_ schrieb:


> Die SFX von be quiet! sind rein technisch fast identisch zu den SilverStone-Modellen. Das betrifft übrigens auch die Railverteilung, die SFX-Modelle von BQT sind Single-Rail



Das sagt dieser Test aber was anderes: Drei SFX-Netzteile im Test (Seite 4) - ComputerBase
Silverstone = Enhance und Single-Rail inkl. DC-DC -- Innenraum
Be quiet! = FSP und Dual-Rail inkl. Gruppenregulierung -- Innenraum

Außerdem sind die Ripple-Werte beim be quiet! um längen besser, dafür aber die Spannungsregulierung, eben Gruppe-Typisch, miserabel. Also ich seh da nix fast identisches


----------



## captain_drink (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*



DerFoehn schrieb:


> Wie im Changelog nachzulesen ist, habe ich das VPF450 nicht aufgenommen, da dies sehr laut ist.



Zu den 550- und 650W-Modellen habe ich was gefunden:
Test: Antec VPF550 Netzteil im Test
Antec VPF650

"Sehr laut" scheint zumindest nicht der Fall zu sein, eher mittelmäßig bis laut.  
Vielleicht kann man ja die etwas höhere Lautstärke als Anmerkung aufnehmen, davon abgesehen scheinen die Dinger nämlich ziemlich gut für die Preisklasse zu sein.


----------



## DerFoehn (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*

Danke für den Link. Ich lese mir das mal durch.


----------



## Threshold (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*

Da ist halt der billige Yate Loon Lüfter drin. 
Der dreht schon im Idle unnötig schnell und verschenkt so Potenzial beim Netzteil.
Daher ist es einfach uninteressant, da es in dem Preisbereich Netzteile gibt, die zwar nicht unbedingt bessere Lüfter haben, aber leiser sind.


----------



## _chiller_ (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Das sagt dieser Test aber was anderes: Drei SFX-Netzteile im Test (Seite 4) - ComputerBase
> Silverstone = Enhance und Single-Rail inkl. DC-DC -- Innenraum
> Be quiet! = FSP und Dual-Rail inkl. Gruppenregulierung -- Innenraum


Tja und wenn man mal genau hinschaut, sind beide Rails auf der Unterseite einfach zusammengelötet worden. Und damit ist es SR (Siehe Bilderanhang).


----------



## FrozenPie (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*



_chiller_ schrieb:


> Tja und wenn man mal genau hinschaut, sind beide Rails auf der Unterseite einfach zusammengelötet worden. Und damit ist es SR (Siehe Bilderanhang).



Dann hat Philipus einen Fehler gemacht 


> Unsere Analyse der Platine bestätigt das Vorhandensein zweier getrennt gesicherter +12-Volt-Leitungen.


----------



## captain_drink (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Da ist halt der billige Yate Loon Lüfter drin.
> Der dreht schon im Idle unnötig schnell und verschenkt so Potenzial beim Netzteil.
> Daher ist es einfach uninteressant, da es in dem Preisbereich Netzteile gibt, die zwar nicht unbedingt bessere Lüfter haben, aber leiser sind.



Es gibt halt das G450M, das ist tatsächlich leiser. Wenn man so argumentiert, müsste man im Preisbereich des E10 und P10/11 aber alle Alternativen rausschmeißen, da die durchgängig lauter sind.


----------



## Threshold (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*



captain_drink schrieb:


> Es gibt halt das G450M, das ist tatsächlich leiser. Wenn man so argumentiert, müsste man im Preisbereich des E10 und P10/11 aber alle Alternativen rausschmeißen, da die durchgängig lauter sind.



Lauter ja, aber eben nicht laut im Idle Betrieb. Beim Antec ist das aber so und daher ist es einfach nicht empfehlenswert.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*

Ist das Antec Gruppe oder Indy? Wenn Indy dann könnte man es aufnehmen für schwerhörige Leute oder Leute die gerne Ihren PC hören. Wenn nicht ist das G450/550 fast konkurrenzfrei vom Antec.


----------



## captain_drink (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*

Indy.


----------



## Core #1 (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*



DerFoehn schrieb:


> Von Silverstone hört man aktuell ja nicht das beste.



Bitte genauer/mit Link! 



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Um genau zu sein laute Schrottdinger ohne Schutzschaltungen



Heißt das, die NTs gehen ohne Vorwarnung krachen und reißen dann umherliegende Komponenten mit in den Tod? Oder das es sich bei Überlast nicht abschaltet und daher Schaden nimmt o.ä.?



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Bei den SFX-NTs gibt's entweder nichts gescheites (keine/sehr schlechte Absicherung, astronomische Ripple-Werte, unzureichende Technik und Bestückung) oder der verzweifelte Versuch Multi-Rail in so einem kleinen Raum zu quetschen, wie's BQ versucht hat  (BQ SFX-Power 12V1 = 16A und 12V2 = 17A und das ganze kombiniert mit Gruppenregulation. Ist zwar leise aber nicht besonders praktisch)





FrozenPie schrieb:


> Da Silverstone, trotz des größeren Formfaktors von SFX-L, extrem viel Potenzial verschenkt hat, wird es wohl auch erst mal dabei bleiben, es sei denn BQ bringt ein SFX-Power 3 mit 500W und der technischen Basis des E10 auf SFX-L-Größe geshrinkt, aber das wird, denke ich, nicht so schnell passieren



Aber bedeutet Potential verschenken denn gleich schlecht? Es klingt hier so, als seien derzeit alle verfügbaren SFX(L) Netzteile billige Chinaböller.  (wäre Mist, ich brauch doch bald ein gescheites für mein geplantes Skylake/GTX 980 (Ti) Mini ITX System...)

Die drei Tests zum SFX-L von Silverstone und Chieftech die ich bisher gelesen hab klangen zumindest gut bis empfehlenswert als Fazit, auch das mittlerweile schon ältere 450W SFX von Silverstone kam doch hier im Fazit von CB ganz gut weg: Drei SFX-Netzteile im Test (Seite 9) - ComputerBase

Klärt mich bitte auf. Danke!


----------



## DerFoehn (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*

@Core: Im Diskussionsthread wurde ein Test gepostet. Darin liegt auch die Begründung meiner, Frozen Pies und Dreiradsimulators Aussage.


----------



## Core #1 (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*



DerFoehn schrieb:


> @Core: Im Diskussionsthread wurde ein Test gepostet. Darin liegt auch die Begründung meiner, Frozen Pies und Dreiradsimulators Aussage.



Danke, hab die letzten Seiten abgegrast, aber entweder muss ich die letzten 50 Seiten genauer anschauen oder ich bin zu blind. Kannst du mir mit einem Link bitte aushelfen?


----------



## FrozenPie (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*



Core #1 schrieb:


> Danke, hab die letzten Seiten abgegrast, aber entweder muss ich die letzten 50 Seiten genauer anschauen oder ich bin zu blind. Kannst du mir mit einem Link bitte aushelfen?



Guckst du hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...onsthread-zu-netzteilen-1412.html#post7440415


----------



## Legacyy (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*

Das Fujitsu gibts leider nicht mehr bei pollin zu kaufen. Das könnte raus.


----------



## gorgeous188 (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*

Wäre es möglich, die Gesamtleistung auf 12V auch noch zu erwähnen? Aktuell sind z. B. L8 300 und 350 komplett identisch, sind bieten aber 23 bzw 27A auf 12V gesamt.
Oder sehe ich das gerade nicht? Mein Tablet schneidet die Tabelle rechts ab.


----------



## _chiller_ (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*

L8 300 und 350W haben beide jeweils zwei 12V-Rails mit 18 Ampere. Die Gesamtleistung unterscheidet sich nur.


----------



## gorgeous188 (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*

Genau das war meine Frage. Die Gesamtleistung der 12V Leitung steht nur im Handbuch, nicht aber in der Liste. Laut derer sind beide Netzteile identisch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerFoehn (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*

Ich setze mich gleich dran.


----------



## bschicht86 (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*

Eine weitere Idee: Spricht auch was dagegen, SFX-Netzteile mit aufzunehmen?


----------



## DerFoehn (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*

Damit kommst du nicht als erster. Lies mal die letzten Seiten.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*

Schreib das mit passender Begründung doch in den Starrtpost


----------



## DerFoehn (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*

Das Fujitsu ist entfernt, die Spalte für die kombinierte 12V Leistung habe ich ergänzt (die Daten suche ich dann noch zusammen), außerdem habe ich im Startpost erwähnt, dass ausschließlich ATX Netzteile in die Liste kommen.


----------



## Core #1 (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Guckst du hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...onsthread-zu-netzteilen-1412.html#post7440415





Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Schreib das mit passender Begründung doch in den Starrtpost



Danke! 
Ihr habt natürlich Recht und ich find's gut, diesen Thread hier gefunden zu haben. Ich hab von der Hardware Netzteil leider nicht viel Ahnung, außer ein paar Basics (wie Hersteller, wie viel Watt fürs System nötig, welcher mindest. A Wert  auf 12 V Schiene) und ich denke damit geht's vielen so. Schön also, hier auch mal endlich Klarheit zu den bisher verfügbaren kleinen Netzteilen zu bekommen. 

Die Frage ist dann halt: Was mache ich (und andere), die bereits ein Mini-ITX System haben oder aber auf ein kleines ITX Gehäuse wechseln wollen?
Also auf der Suche nach einem empfehlenswerten oder von mir aus dem besten SFX/SFX-L Netzteil sind? Ich verstehe das, technisch (und wie ich das verstanden habe auch v.a. sicherheitstechnisch) wäre also bei den bisherigen wenigen Vertretern viel mehr drin gewesen und nötig... und diese vor allem Enttäuschungen sind.

Aber in so einem Thread suche ich eben nach Empfehlungen, auch für andere Formfaktoren. Wenn es für andere außer ATX keine gibt und daher nicht in der Liste stehen, dann glaub ich euch das auch sofort. Aber deswegen wieder in eine großes Gehäuse (niemals!) umziehen, hm...
Es ist ja nicht so, das alle bisherigen SFX/L Netzteile mit 20 € 700 W Chinaböllern vergleichbar wären, oder? 
Das SST-SX-500LG SFX ist im Test bei tweakpc ja trotzdem nicht allzu schlecht weggekommen, auch bei tomshardware hat es zumindest für ein "gut" und damit eine Empfehlung gereicht:




			
				tomshardware schrieb:
			
		

> if your chassis has enough room for the SX500-LG, then you should consider it over the SX600-G. [...] If you are looking for a compact, mid-capacity PSU with very low noise output, then the SX500-LG should be on your short list.



Was meint ihr zu all dem? 
Ich hoffe ihr versteht, was ich meine. Sorry für den langen Text.


----------



## Icedaft (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*

Es gibt nun mal (leider) nicht mehr als diese 9 im SFX-Format: Netzteile mit Leistung ab 400W, Formfaktor: SFX Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und diese 3 im SFX-L-Format Netzteile mit Leistung ab 400W, Formfaktor: SFX-L Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland in der Leistungsklasse ab 400Watt gibt.

Das die Hersteller es nicht zu Ende gedacht, bzw. Mist gebaut haben beim Layout ist bedauerlich, dennoch würde ich mir eher ein BQ, Silverstone oder Chieftec einbauen, als ein Techsolo oder MS-Tech für 20€ (irgendwo sitzt der Preis...).


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*

Kauf dir einfach ein Case, wo du auch ATX Netzteile verbauen kannst, und du bist auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## Core #1 (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Kauf dir einfach ein Case, wo du auch ATX Netzteile verbauen kannst, und du bist auf der sicheren Seite.



So eins hab ich derzeit auch (und ein BQ E9 480W CM drin), aber ich möchte demnächst entweder auf das Milo 07 oder das Node 202 umsteigen.
Da passen dann auch endlich längere, potentere Karten wie die GTX 980 oder GTX 980 Ti rein. 

Hm, na dann heißt es erstmal abwarten.


----------



## DerFoehn (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*

Solche Karten würde ich auf keinen Fall mit einem solchen SFX Netzteile betreiben, egal welches davon.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*

An ein Sfx würde ich höchstens eine 750/ Hd 7850 dranhängen 
So eine grosse Gpu würde ich ohnehin nicht in ein so kleines Gehäuse Case packen.


----------



## gorgeous188 (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*

Gibt ja schon etwas länger das Cooltek U2, ist ein ITX mit ATX Netzteil und sogar Platz für einen großen CPU-Kühler. Grafikkarten dürfen 22cm lang sein, was aber erfahrungsgemäß einen erschwerten Einbau nach sich zieht. Hier ein Bild des U3 mit 26cm:
http://abload.de/img/3z2emy.jpg
[Sammelthread] NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 (GM204) Sammelthread + FAQ - Bei Fragen erste Seite - Seite 18


----------



## Core #1 (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*

Ich hab derzeit ein Lian Li PC-Q08, da passt maximal eine GTX 970 rein (eine der Mini Varianten).  Aber die will doch niemand. 

Bzgl. des Gehäuses (Node 202/Milo 08) gibts absolut keine Probleme, die GPU "Kammer" ist von der CPU/Mobo Kammer abgetrennt. Mit einem Referenz-Radialkühler braucht man sich daher um die Temperaturen keine Sorgen machen. 
Und eine GTX 980 (Ti) würde ich ja auch nicht auf Volllast laufen lassen, mit aktiviertem VSync und FPS Limiter auf 60 FPS hält sich der Stromhunger doch auf jeden Fall in Grenzen. Neben einer SSD nutze ich kein weiteres Laufwerk, meine CPU würde ich dann eben auf Standardtakt inkl. Undervolting betreiben.

 Naja, mir wird wohl nichts anderes übrig bleiben, als eines der Netzteile in der Praxis zu "testen", vermutlich das Chieftech.

Interne Verarbeitung:
Chieftec SFX-500GD-C : Interne Verarbeitung - Artikel Hartware.net



			
				hartware.net schrieb:
			
		

> Das Chieftec SFX-500GD-C ist ein rundum gelungenes Netzteil. Die Bestückung und die allgemeine Verarbeitung sind gut und das Netzteil bleibt durchgehend sehr leise. [...] Die Ergebnisse bei der Leistungsaufnahme sind sehr gut, das SFX-500GD-C hält einige der besten bisher getesteten ATX-Netzteile gut in Schach. [...] Da es sich hierbei um ein SFX-Netzteil handelt und dort die Auswahl eingeschränkt ist, sticht es so deutlich hervor und das verdient die Auszeichnung unserseits als Hartware Redaktionstipp.
> 
> *Positiv:
> + geringe Lautstärke bei niedriger und mittlerer Last
> ...


----------



## s1len7r0b (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*

[TD]LC Power[/TD]
[TD]Gold Series LC9550[/TD]

[TD]Goldeffizienz knapp verpasst[/TD]



Gibt es hierfür einen Beleg für diese Behauptung? Ich habe in einem Test folgendes gelesen:

Die Effizienz beziehungsweise die geringe Leistungsaufnahmen in unseren verschiedenen Lasttests fallen überragend aus. Egal ob im IDLE oder unter Belastung der CPU und/oder der Grafikkarte - das Netzteil schlägt alle 80+ Platin zertifizierten Modelle, was sehr beachtlich ist. Bei unserem nachträglich eingefügten Niedriglasttest schlägt sich das LC9550 ebenfalls sehr wacker.

http://www.tech-review.de/include.php?path=content/articles.php&contentid=15742&page=5


Also?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*

I'm. Computer Base Test bekommt es Silver.


----------



## s1len7r0b (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*

Falsch. Im CB Test wurde das 400W Modell getestet nicht das 500W. Bitte nicht von einem Modell auf andere schließen, das ist leider nicht so einfach.  Und im Gegensatz zu dir habe ich auf einen tatsächlichen Test genau von diesem Modell verwiesen. 

Also? 

Die Bemerkung sollte korrigiert werden.


----------



## _chiller_ (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*

Das Problem beim LC9450/9550 ist, dass das Netzteil im 115Volt-Netz zertifiziert wurde. Wenn man sich einmal die technischen Daten des Netzteils anschaut, lässt es sich jedoch nur im 200-240Volt-Netz betreiben, womit die Zertifizierung hinfällig wird. Testet man das LC nun bei 230 Volt, erreicht es nur 80Plus Silver.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*

Stefan meint auch, dass das Lc9550 das schafft. Er sagt das gleiche wie s1len7r0b.


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*

Die testen mit einem Voltcraft 3000 Messgerät für 25€ vom Baumarkt.
Was will man denn da ermitteln? 
Dass die Werte für den Eimer sind?  
Das weiß jeder, der sich damit beschäftigt.

Eine Effizienzmessung ist mir das schwierigste, was es beim Netzteiltest gibt.
80-90% der Netzteiltests, die du so im Netz findest, kannst du problemlos in die Tonne drücken, weil entweder das falsche Equipment genutzt wird, bzw. die Leute keine Ahnung haben, wie sie mit dem richtigen Equipment umgehen sollen, bzw. sie null Plan haben, die Ergebnisse richtig auszuwerten.

Es muss keine 100.000€ Chroma sein, um einen Netzteiltest zu machen --- auch wenns Megageil ist  -- das Teil ist eigentlich überdimensioniert. Ein gutes 20Mhz Oszi für die Ripple Werte, eine SunMoon für die Effizienz und schon bist du dabei. Kostet zwar auch einiges, aber deutlich weniger als eine Chroma.
Und wenn du es dann noch schafft, die ganzen Ergebnisse, die die Dinger liefern, richtig zu deuten und die richten Schlüsse daraus zu ziehen, kannst du als Netzteil Tester einsteigen.
So versuchen nicht wenige z.B. die Restwelligkeit zu messen, während alles am Rechner läuft. Das ist aber totaler Unsinn, weil die dynamische Lastveteilung die Ergebnisse verfälschen.

Ich selbst würde sowieso eher auf den Wirkungsgrad verzichten und lieber Spannungsregulation und Schutzschaltungen betrachten.
Ob das Netzteil nun 89, 91 oder 93% Wirkungsgrad hat, sieht zwar als Zahl immer toll aus -- Zahlen wirken halt besser als irgendwelche Balken, mit denen die meisten nichts anfangen können -- ist aber eigentlich eher  weil moderne Netzteile inzwischen alle einen brauchbaren Wirkungsgrad haben. Die zeiten, wo du bei 60% liegst, sind lange vorbei.

Also, mehr auf das wesentliche fokussieren und sich nicht an einer Sache klammern, die sowieso nur schwer zu ermitteln ist.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*

Welcher Test entspricht jetzt mehr der Wahrheit? Der Tweak Oder CB?


----------



## s1len7r0b (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*

Dann ist die Bemerkung komplett zu streichen, wenn dies so schwer zu ermitteln ist, denn es fehlt schlicht und ergreifend ein Beweis für diese Behauptung.  Andernfalls bitte ich *wiederholt *um einen aussagekräftigen Test für dieses Modell aufzuzeigen der diese Behauptung stützt.

Also bitte nicht drum herum reden sondern eine konkrete Quelle angeben. Das würde die Diskussion dann auch überflüssig machen, falls die Behauptung stimmt.


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*

Von welcher Behauptung redest du?
Dass man mit einem Strommessgerät für 25€ die Effizienz eines Netzteils ermitteln kann?


----------



## gorgeous188 (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*

Es geht um die Angabe "80 Plus Gold knapp verpasst", ob diese entfernt werden soll


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*

Ich sagte doch, dass die Effizienz nett aber Wayne ist.
Es gibt Leute, die auf die Zahl schauen, weil sie mit den anderen Tabellen nichts anfangen können.

Fakt ist nun mal, dass du mit einen 25€ Teil keine Effizienz messen kannst, daher kannst du den Test von Tech Review knicken.
Wenn ich nicht irre, hatte "Philipus II" gesagt, dass die Gold Netzteile von LC Power eigentlich nur Silber schaffen, auch die stärkeren.


----------



## s1len7r0b (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*

Dass das LC9550 das Gold Siegel nur knapp verfehlt. Die Bemerkung beruht offensichtlich hier auf einen CB Test des LC9450 und ist somit eigentlich haltlos, da sie weder Hand noch Fuß hat. Anderes Modell = andere Testergebnisse. 

Im Grunde genommen wird hier genau so gehandelt wie bei LC Power. 

LC Power: Die 115V Version hat ein Gold Zertifikat also gehen wir davon aus dass die 230V dass auch schafft. Ergo 230V Version wird mit Gold Siegel verkauft.
DerFoehn: Die 230V Version des LC9450 schafft nicht das Gold Zerfitkat also gehe ich davon aus dass das LC9550 Modell es auch nicht schafft. Ergo das LC9550 Modell bekommt die gleiche Bemerkung.

Sorry, aber das ist salopp gesagt genau der gleiche Mist. 


Ich würde mich ja nicht darauf aufhängen wenn der Test des LC9550 auf tech-review nicht genau diese Aussage widerlegen würde.


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*

Ich sagte doch, dass der Tech Review Test nichts taugt. Mit einem Strommessgerät kannst du keine Effizienz messen. Geht nicht. Ist unmöglich.
Daher ist die Aussage des Testers bezüglich der Effizienz falsch.

Und _chiller_ hat ja schon gesagt, dass das LC Power die Einstufung für das 110 Volt Netz bekommen hat, obwohl es gar nicht dafür ausgelegt ist.
Ergo ist es auch falsch, einfach davon auszugehen, dass das stimmt.
Du kannst die Effizienz nur mit einem bestimmten Equipment messen und das wurde bei Computer Base gemacht und die sind zum Schluss gekommen, dass das 400 Watt das Gold Zertifikat zu unrecht hat.
Ob und in wie weit das nun übertragbar ist auf die stärkeren Modelle, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Aber mich würde es nicht wundern, wenn alle Modelle der Serie eine ähnliche Effizienz haben, denn immerhin steckt die gleiche Technik drin.


----------



## s1len7r0b (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*

Ja richtig ein ähnliche, die Möglichkeit dass sie besser ist kannst du ausschließen? Nein also welchen Wahrheitsgehalt hat diese Aussage jetzt "knapp verfehlt"? Ungewiss. Er beruht lediglich auf Vermutungen, so und das ist auch ein Fakt. Er ist aber so geschrieben also wenn das der Tatsache entsprechen würde. 
Also meiner Meinung nach muss die Bemerkung korrigiert oder entfernt werden. Da es keinen konkreten Beweis gibt.


----------



## DerFoehn (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*

Tut mir leid, ich bin allerdings nicht einfach davon ausgegangen, sondern habe mich da wohl verlesen als ich die Daten zusammen gesucht habe, kann bei so einer Menge ja auch mal passieren, oder?


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*



s1len7r0b schrieb:


> Ja richtig ein ähnliche, die Möglichkeit dass sie besser ist kannst du ausschließen? Nein also welchen Wahrheitsgehalt hat diese Aussage jetzt "knapp verfehlt"? Ungewiss. Er beruht lediglich auf Vermutungen, so und das ist auch ein Fakt. Er ist aber so geschrieben also wenn das der Tatsache entsprechen würde.
> Also meiner Meinung nach muss die Bemerkung korrigiert oder entfernt werden. Da es keinen konkreten Beweis gibt.



Dann kann man sie entfernen, weil es sowieso eben keine große Rolle spielt.


----------



## DerFoehn (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*

Dann nehme ich die Bemerkung bei beiden raus.


----------



## s1len7r0b (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*

Ja kein Ding, kann ja passieren. Tut mir leid dass ich dir wiederum unterstellt habe dass du das mit Absicht als Vermutung hingeschrieben hast.


----------



## DerFoehn (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*

Das hieße im Klartext, dass du das auch nur vermutet hast, aber mir unterstellt hast, dass es so war. 

Spaß beiseite. Danke für die Korrektur, ist erledigt.


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*

Ich hab nur einen komischen Netzteil Test gesehen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab nur einen komischen Netzteil Test gesehen.


Komischer Netzteil Test? Das was Au ja gemacht hat war komisch. Oder ein besonders eigenartiges Review in dem nicht mal das NT geöffnet wird.


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*

Aufs richtige Equipment achten.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*

Oder noch besser. Kein Wort zur Technik. Nur das es einigermaßen leise ist, ein zwei Bilder und das es ein System bliblablubb ohne Probleme betreiben kann


----------



## DerFoehn (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*

Vielleicht noch, dass das Sleeving hübsch ist.


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*

Dass Flachbandkabel verbaut sind und keine hässlichen Kabeln mit Farben dran. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PvRvF6dRX0E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## gorgeous188 (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*

Wird das jetzt die Hall of Shame?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*



gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Wird das jetzt die Hall of Shame?


Gute Idee


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Dass Flachbandkabel verbaut sind und keine hässlichen Kabeln mit Farben dran.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das iss doch niemals dein Ernst ... Alter was ist das denn bitteschön 

SeaSonic baut gute Netzteile, dass ist richtig, aber wie kann ich denn ein 850 Watt Gruppenreguliertes Netzteil für ein 780TI SLI benutzen ... Also nimm´s mir nich für übel, aber so richtig weis der nicht von was er redet ... Ich bewerte doch ein Netzteil nicht nach dem Aussehen  Wohl eher nach der Elektronik und dessen Funktion/weise

Am besten war ja der Spruch die Eingangsfilterung so zu verbauen, dass man sie nicht mehr sieht ... seiner Meinung nach soll da eine dunkle Platte davor(4:18mm)  Dann frag ich mich wie dann die Luft aus dem Netzteil entweichen soll, ohne das Wirbel entstehen, die die wamre Luft wieder ins Netzteil hineinbefördert ... So richtig nachdenken kann der auch nicht ... 

Da fehlen mir die Worte ehrlich


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*

Ich hab praktisch aufgehört zu gucken, als der Spruch kam "Powered bei Zotac and Seasonic".


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*

Der Kerl ist echt süss! Hat keine Ahnung, was er da labert. Sogar meine Katze hätte ein besseres NT Review erstellt. Das NT ist in dem Review nicht einmal gelaufen. 
Das Macbook nebendran XD 
Ich überlege, eine Parodie dazu zu schreiben [emoji14] . Powered By Corsair, Intertech, Via und PnY 
Lustig war der Satz am Ende: der Lüfter ist, für Seasonic typisch, einer der leisesten auf dem Markt. Ja gut wenn man mit Zotac 780tis arbeitet ist das sicher leise. 
Mental aufgehört das Video zu gucken hab ich, als ich den Karton vom einem Tt München und einem billigen H61 Board gesehen habe.


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Lustig war der Satz am Ende: der Lüfter ist, für Seasonic typisch, einer der leisesten auf dem Markt.



Klar ist der Lüfter leise, der lief ja auch nie.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Klar ist der Lüfter leise, der lief ja auch nie.


Achso, ja gut. Wie hat der nur die Partnerschaft bekommen? Hat Daddy mit dem Anwalt gedroht?  Aber wenigstens hat man dafür einen 11.20 minütigen Lachflash


----------



## FrozenPie (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Aber wenigstens hat man dafür einen 11.20 minütigen Lachflash



Lachflash? Ich komm aus dem Trauern bzw. Weinen nicht mehr raus


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Lachflash? Ich komm aus dem Trauern bzw. Weinen nicht mehr raus


Ach, komm schon. So ist das eben mit 7 jährigen Hauptschulabbrecher Simon - Kevins.... Kannst nix machen. Ausser vielleicht zusammen mit Cro und Justin Bieber und ein paar anderen Deppen auf dem Scheiterhaufen verbrennen


----------



## EastCoast (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*



SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> [...]SeaSonic baut gute Netzteile, dass ist richtig, aber wie kann ich denn ein 850 Watt Gruppenreguliertes Netzteil für ein 780TI SLI benutzen ...



Ich weiß gerade nicht, wie es bei den kleineren Modellen ausschaut, aber das M12 II Bronze Evo 850W hat DC-DC und ist daher völlig problemlos in Sachen Spannungen.

Seasonic M12 II Bronze Evo Edition 850W PSU Review | KitGuru
Seasonic M12 II Evo Edition 850W Review


----------



## Threshold (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*

Es ging auch weniger um das Netzteil sondern eher um die Präsentation.

Trotzdem würde ich in der Leistungsklasse kein Bronze Netzteil nehmen, da die Effizienz bei geringer Last einfach mies ist.


----------



## EastCoast (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*

Ja, das ist schon klar.  Ging mir nur darum, dass das M12 eben nicht Gruppe und somit durchaus SLI-tauglich ist, falls man es schon hat. Neu kaufen macht natürlich wenig Sinn, da es für den Preis des M12 schon ein Leadex Gold 850W oder ein CM V850 gibt.


----------



## Threshold (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*

Normaler Weise hätte das Review klären können, was für eine Spannungsregulation das Netzteil hat, aber das Review oder Unboxing oder was auch immer, ist so grottig, dass einem die Augen und Ohren schmerzen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Normaler Weise hätte das Review klären können, was für eine Spannungsregulation das Netzteil hat, aber das Review oder Unboxing oder was auch immer, ist so grottig, dass einem die Augen und Ohren schmerzen.


Das vom Thermaltake ist noch besser....


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*



EastCoast schrieb:


> Ich weiß gerade nicht, wie es bei den kleineren Modellen ausschaut, aber das M12 II Bronze Evo 850W hat DC-DC und ist daher völlig problemlos in Sachen Spannungen.
> 
> Seasonic M12 II Bronze Evo Edition 850W PSU Review | KitGuru
> Seasonic M12 II Evo Edition 850W Review



Cool ... THX für die Info ... Das iss aber mal interessant und ja die Bilder sagen es eindeutig ... Okay, bleibt dann nur noch das was Tresh sagt ... Bronze ist in diesen Watt Klassen recht Sinnfrei ... Außer man muss eben wirklich an den Anschaffungskosten Sparen ... Kommt dann eben die Lautstärke dazu .. Ich glaube darüber brauchen wir dann nicht sprechen 

Dann ziehe ich meine Aussage was die Gruppenregulierung betrifft zurück ... Ich schloss von den kleineren auf die Großen 

Sea Sonic M12II-520 Bronze EVO Edition


----------



## DerFoehn (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*

Dann bin ich ja nicht mehr der einzige.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*

Das Seasonic ist von der Plattform auch eher Mittelklasse. Bronze und laut kommt dazu.


----------



## Threshold (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*



SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Cool ... THX für die Info ... Das iss aber mal interessant und ja die Bilder sagen es eindeutig ... Okay, bleibt dann nur noch das was Tresh sagt ... Bronze ist in diesen Watt Klassen recht Sinnfrei ... Außer man muss eben wirklich an den Anschaffungskosten Sparen ... Kommt dann eben die Lautstärke dazu .. Ich glaube darüber brauchen wir dann nicht sprechen



Für den Preis des Seasonic kriegst du auch ein Super Flower Leadex in Gold. Und das ist klar besser als das Seasonic.
Gibt für mich gibt es keinen Grund, das Seasonic auch nur zu erwähnen, oder eben nur dann, wenn man dafür bezahlt wird. 

Aber ich werde ja nicht von Seasonic bezahlt.
Ich kriege meine Umschläge von einer anderen Firma.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*

Und ist das CM V850 besser als Das Seasonic und das Flower Power?


----------



## Threshold (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*

Das Cooler Master ist ein Seasonic KM3 mit einem klar besseren Lüfter. Daher würde ich immer eher das Cooler Master nehmen, bevor ich was von Seasonic kaufen würde.
Das Leadex hat keinen so guten Lüfter wie das Cooler Master.


----------



## DerFoehn (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*

Hallo zusammen,

brokoli1 und ich hatten eine weitere Idee, mal sehen, was ihr davon haltet.
Und zwar hat uns das aktuelle Video der "PCGH baut einen PC"-Reihe (ihr wisst schon, das London...) auf die Idee gebracht, eine zusätzliche kleine Auflistung mit allen aktuell gern gekauften Schrottnetzteilen zu erstellen.
Da sollen jetzt nicht alle nicht empfehlenswerten Netzteile rein, das wären ja alle mit Ausnahme der Netzteile in der Liste.  Aber es gibt ja einige Kandidaten, die vor allem auf Grund positiver Bewertungen bei Händlern oder
vermeintlich guten Testergebnissen gekauft werden, aber genau dies gar nicht verdient haben.
Die Liste soll dann nicht so ausführlich mit Specs gefüllt werden, unserer Meinung nach würde es reichen, das Netzteilmodell mit entsprechender kurzer Begründung aufzunehmen.

Wir würden uns über ausreichende Resonanz und vielleicht schon erste Vorschläge freuen.


----------



## Threshold (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*

Lohnt sich nicht.
Lass es bei den Netzteilen, die empfehlenswert sind.
Es braucht keine Liste mit Netzteilen, die nicht empfehlenswert sind. Das verwirrt nur.


----------



## DerFoehn (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2015)*

Eventuell könnte so eine Liste aber grade die Leute abhalten so ein Netzteil zu kaufen, wenn hier explizit mit Begründung davon abgeraten wird.
Aber war ja nur ein Vorschlag. 
Alternativ könnte ich dazu auch einen extra Thread erstellen.
Oder wir erstellen eine Art Top-10 Liste der am meisten zu Unrecht verkauften Netzteile oder so etwas in der Art.


----------



## _chiller_ (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Geschätzt 70% aller verkauften Netzteile auf dem Markt würden hier im Forum nicht empfohlen werden. Die Auflistung wäre also gigantisch groß. Denke alleine mal daran, wie viel du schon bei MS-Tech, Inter-Tech, Tacens, Techsolo, Linkworld etc. aufzählen müsstest


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Die Leute die sich solch ein Netzteil Netzteil kaufen, sind auch die Leute die sich von Benutzerwertungen blenden lassen = die Leute, die sich vorher nicht schlau machen und dann selbstverständlich die Leute, die hier niemals auf solch ein Forum kommen und sich beraten lassen ...


Diese liste kannst du dir getrost sparen, denn eine Netzteilempfehlung bekommen nur die Leute, die auch wirklich danach suchen und diese leute stoßen dann auch diesen Thread und sehen Netzteile die Empfehlenswert sind


----------



## DerFoehn (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Alles klar, Antrag begründet abgelehnt.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Kannst es ja hier eingliedern. Mit Rot : NICHT KAUFEN


----------



## DerFoehn (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Wie genau meinst du das?


----------



## FrozenPie (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Du müsstest dann außerdem noch professionelle Tests verlinken (In dem ausführlich begründet wird, warum dieses Netzteile nicht empfehlenswert oder gar Schrott ist), da du sonst der Geschäftsschädigung bezichtigt werden könntest


----------



## Threshold (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Und versuch mal professionelle Reviews zu finden, wo ein Linkworld Netzteil als Schrott entlarvt wird.

Rund 90% der Netzteil Reviews im Netz kannst du getrost vergessen, und von den 10% kommt keiner auf die Idee mal ein Linkworld oder Tronje zu testen.
Dafür ist die Zeit an der Chroma viel zu kostbar.


----------



## DerFoehn (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Ihr habt mich überzeugt.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Zur Not gibts ja noch den Praxistest direkt vor Gericht. Ob die Hersteller nen Rückzieher machen, wenn ich mit deren "950W NT" nen PC mit i7 5970X mit 2Titan SLI betreiben will


----------



## Threshold (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Auf dem Karton steht aber nur "Crossfire Ready" drauf.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Auf dem Karton steht aber nur "Crossfire Ready" drauf.



Ich habe damit keine Probleme


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Auf dem Karton steht aber nur "Crossfire Ready" drauf.


Dann nehmen wir halt 2 R295x2 [emoji317] oder 3 Fury X. Dann hört man ggf. Das Fiepen des NTs nicht so


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*



PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Zur Not gibts ja noch den Praxistest direkt vor Gericht. Ob die Hersteller nen Rückzieher machen, wenn ich mit deren "950W NT" nen PC mit i7 5970X mit 2Titan SLI betreiben will



Das musst du in dem Fall aber richtig an die große Glocke hängen und ebenfalls im Falle eines Schadens die Hardware ersetzen lassen und wenn möglich noch Schadensersatz fordern (welches Selbstverständlich im Rechtlich möglichen Rahmen in einem Thread festgehalten wird ... natürlich mit Bildern^^) ... Schließlich könnte ja ein Gutachten herausstellen, dass dieses Netzteil evtl potentiell gefährlich hätte sein können.

Wie weit die sich dann aus dem Fenster lehnen, würde mich wirklich mal interessieren 



PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Ich habe damit keine Probleme



Find ich gut  ... Wenn ich die Kohle über hätte, würde ich´s auch drauf ankommen lassen ... Wozu ist man denn so gut Versichert


----------



## FrozenPie (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Mal sehen was aus dem LC9550 wird, falls Philipus das noch näher ausführt 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...onsthread-zu-netzteilen-1461.html#post7554604


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Das macht er erst, wenn der Artikel online geht oder im Heft steht.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Dann muss er es uns nicht unter die Nase reiben oder es einfach sagen. Zur Not mit einem Zweit Account


----------



## DerFoehn (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Oh, das macht mir jetzt etwas Sorgen. Dabei hab ich es schon oft empfohlen und es wurde auch im Freundeskreis schon verbaut...


----------



## FrozenPie (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*



DerFoehn schrieb:


> Oh, das macht mir jetzt etwas Sorgen. Dabei hab ich es schon oft empfohlen und es wurde auch im Freundeskreis schon verbaut...



Philipus veröffentlicht ja seine Begründung leider erst in 7 Wochen


----------



## DerFoehn (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Ich habe es grade gelesen, das kann doch nicht wahr sein.
Also ohne Begründung streiche ich das erstmal nicht.


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Ja, leider sagt er nicht, was das Problem ist. Da heißt es warten, bis die Ausgabe veröffentlicht wird.

Und was will man dem User nun sagen "Nimm das LC Power nicht, weils schrott ist, aber wir wissen nicht, wieso es schrott ist?".


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Stefan hat doch soviel ich weis mal ein Review vom LC9550  gemacht. Evtl packt ihn jetzt der Ehrgeiz und er testet das Gerät nochmal bis zum erbrechen ... evtl erfahren wir dann worum es eigentlich geht


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*



SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Stefan hat doch soviel ich weis mal ein Review vom LC9550  gemacht. Evtl packt ihn jetzt der Ehrgeiz und er testet das Gerät nochmal bis zum erbrechen ... evtl erfahren wir dann worum es eigentlich geht



Stefan hat die Komponenten analysiert, aber gemessen hatte er nichts. 
Um sowas richtig zu testen, brauchst du eben Equipment, wie z.B. eine Chroma. Aber die steht ja nicht überall herum.


----------



## Reap (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Super Liste! Da ich derzeit für einen Freund ein Netzteil suche, interessiert es, ob die bis 60€ Geräte auch für aktuelle Xeons empfehlenswert sind? Speziell das Cooler Master B500 v2, da es gerade bei ZackZack drin ist.


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Beim B500 kriege ich Bauchschmerzen.


----------



## FrozenPie (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Da würde ich auch eher das HX450 nehmen


----------



## _chiller_ (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Für 36 Euro ist das B500 v2 ein super Netzteil. Wenn aber 60 Euro als Budget feststehen, dann kann man auch ruhig weiter oben ins Regal greifen


----------



## Reap (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Na das klingt mal durchwachsen. 
Dann nennen wir es mal beim Namen:
Das B500 v2 für 36€ oder doch eher
LC-Power Gold Series LC9550 V2.3 500W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ?


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Nimm das Super Flower HX.
Oder noch besser wäre es mehr Geld für ein Netzteil auszugeben.


----------



## FrozenPie (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Was spricht jetzt eigentlich dagegen das Crosair RMi in den oberen Wattregionen für SLI/CF Systeme in die Liste aufzunehmen? Ich meine abgesehen von CWT als Fertiger und dem Smi-Passiv-Modus des Lüfters 
Also die 1000W-Version hat ja hier in so ziemlich allen Disziplinen (außer in der Geräuschkulisse bei 800W+ Belastung) sehr gut abgeschnitten: Corsair RMi Series 1000 W Review | techPowerUp
Oder zieht bei dem Teil auch wieder das Argument mit schlechter Software? (Hat jemand überhaupt mal die aktuelle Software-Version getestet?)


----------



## Reap (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Na sicher, für mehr beommt man häufig etwas Besseres, dennoch fahre ich "nur" Volkswagen. Du verstehst?


----------



## FrozenPie (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*



Reap schrieb:


> Na sicher, für mehr beommt man häufig etwas Besseres, dennoch fahre ich "nur" Volkswagen. Du verstehst?



Du musst allerdings auch bedenken, dass am Netzteil das leben der gesamten Hardware hängt, deswegen gillt der Grundsatz beim NT als letztes zu sparen und davor eher ein günstigeres Mainboard oder Gehäuse zu nehmen 
Das B500 ist Gruppenreguliert, weshalb wir es eigentlich nicht für heutige bzw. neue Rechner empfehlen (Sollte das B500v2 nicht eigentlich in die Office-Kategorie fallen?)


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Das Evga B500 ist wie das L8 . Das ist ein Unterschied. Das eine HEC das andere Cwt


----------



## FrozenPie (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Das Evga B500 ist wie das L8 . Das ist ein Unterschied. Das eine HEC das andere Cwt



Bläh, ich hasse diese ganzen Revisionen wo alles umgeworfen wurde


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Du musst allerdings auch bedenken, dass am Netzteil das leben der gesamten Hardware hängt, deswegen gillt der Grundsatz beim NT als letztes zu sparen und davor eher ein günstigeres Mainboard oder Gehäuse zu nehmen
> Das B500 ist Gruppenreguliert und quasi ein L8, weshalb wir es eigentlich nicht für heutige bzw. neue Rechner empfehlen (Sollte das B500v2 nicht eigentlich in die Office-Kategorie fallen?)



Das muss ich dir sofort zustimmen ... Seit kurzem darf ich stolz ( wie SnakeByte  ) verkünden, habe ich eine Sapphire R9 290 Vapor-X im Rechner ... Bei Prime @ 7 Cores + Furmark komme ich primär auf gut und gerne 520 - 560 Watt ... Das ist weit mehr, als ich mit meiner alten PowerColor 7950 PCS+ gehabt habe. Und die war übertaktet mit angehobener Spannung. Bei den heutigen Systemen, fließt da richtig Saft wenn´s drauf an kommt ... 
Da kommen Gruppenregulierte Netzteile schnell an ihre Grenzen und wenn man Pech hat, die Verbraucher der Minor Rails´s schnell ins schwitzen


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*



Reap schrieb:


> Na sicher, für mehr beommt man häufig etwas Besseres, dennoch fahre ich "nur" Volkswagen. Du verstehst?



Das B500 ist doch kein Volkswagen. Das ist nicht mal Lada.


----------



## FrozenPie (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*



SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Das muss ich dir sofort zustimmen ... Seit kurzem darf ich stolz ( wie SnakeByte  ) verkünden, habe ich eine Sapphire R9 290 Vapor-X im Rechner ... Bei Prime @ 7 Cores + Furmark komme ich primär auf gut und gerne 520 - 560 Watt ... Das ist weit mehr, als ich mit meiner alten PowerColor 7950 PCS+ gehabt habe. Und die war übertaktet mit angehobener Spannung. Bei den heutigen Systemen, fließt da richtig Saft wenn´s drauf an kommt ...



Multipliziere die Werte noch mit 0.9 und du hast die eigentliche Sekundärlast 
In deinem Fall also 468 - 504W


----------



## DerFoehn (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Gut, wenn also alle einverstanden sind, kommt das B500 v2 in die Office Kategorie.


----------



## Reap (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Ich erwähnte explizit "ich", ich besitze allerdings auch ein Straight Power 10.  Nur hat nicht jeder das gleiche Budget.
Aber dennoch danke für die Ratschläge. Ich überlasse ihm die Entscheidung.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Multipliziere die Werte noch mit 0.9 und du hast die eigentliche Sekundärlast
> In deinem Fall also 468 - 504W



Das weis ich ... 

Ich meine nur den Sprung ... Immerhin reden wir hier von ca 100 Watt mehr


----------



## FrozenPie (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

@Threshold
Was sagst du eigentlich zum Corsair RMi (750-850W Version für SLI/CF-Systeme)? 
Test der 1000W Version habe ich ja die Seite davor verlinkt


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Beim Netzteil empfehle ich entweder länger zu sparen oder woanders Abstriche zu machen.



FrozenPie schrieb:


> @Threshold
> Was sagst du eigentlich zum Corsair RMi (750-850W Version für SLI/CF-Systeme)?
> Test der 1000W Version habe ich ja die Seite davor verlinkt



Du weißt doch, was für ein riesen Corsair Fan ich bin.


----------



## FrozenPie (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du weißt doch, was für ein riesen Corsair Fan ich bin.


Ich meine abgesehen vom Fertiger (CWT), dem Semi-Passiv Modus und dem Support  




SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Ich meine nur den Sprung ... Immerhin reden wir hier von ca 100 Watt mehr


Ja Hawaii säuft bei OV schon eine ganze Menge, dafür skaliert der Chip aber auch extrem gut mit der Temperatur. Pro Grad Celsius spart man bei Hawaii 1-2W, was vor allem bei Wasserkühlungen, wo der Chip meistens nur 50°C hat, sehr gut auf den Verbrauch schlägt (Im positiven Sinne). Das ganze Kombiniert mit OC und UV macht Hawaii zu einem extrem effizienten Chip in einem WaKü-System


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Mich nervt ungemein, dass Corsair den Link als größte Errungenschaft der Menschheit anpreist. 

Von dem Semi Passic Kram rede ich noch nicht mal. Keine Ahnung, wieso das immer als das Beste vom Besten hochgehalten wird.


----------



## FrozenPie (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Als Netzteil, was es ja eigentlich auch sein soll, ist das RMi aber doch eigentlich gut zu gebrauchen oder? Ich meine die Ripple- und Spannungswerte inkl. der Verarbeitung sprechen doch eigentlich dafür


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Bläh, ich hasse diese ganzen Revisionen wo alles umgeworfen wurde


Andere Marke, nicht Revision. Allerdings verwirrt EVGA und CoolerMaster auch ein wenig.


----------



## FrozenPie (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Andere Marke, nicht Revision. Allerdings verwirrt EVGA und CoolerMaster auch ein wenig.



Uargh, es wird ja immer schlimmer 
Jaja, EVGA 500B und Cooler Master B500 ver.2


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Als Netzteil, was es ja eigentlich auch sein soll, ist das RMi aber doch eigentlich gut zu gebrauchen oder? Ich meine die Ripple- und Spannungswerte inkl. der Verarbeitung sprechen doch eigentlich dafür



Keine Ahnung, ich hatte das noch nicht in der Hand.
Ein Corsair RM ist mir letztes Jahr abgeraucht, keine Ahnung ob das ein Einzelfall war oder ob das wie beim LC Power ist.


----------



## FrozenPie (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ich hatte das noch nicht in der Hand.
> Ein Corsair RM ist mir letztes Jahr abgeraucht, keine Ahnung ob das ein Einzelfall war oder ob das wie beim LC Power ist.



Die RM-Teile waren ja auch wirklich nicht zu empfehlen, freundlich ausgedrückt 
Die RMi ähneln sehr stark den HXi Modellen. Kannst dir ja dazu mal diesen kleinen test angucken: Corsair RMi Series 1000 W Review | techPowerUp


----------



## Threshold (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Die Reviews kenne ich, aber ich schaue lieber selbst nach, wenn ich die Möglichkeit habe. Vor allem, wenns um Corsair und CWT geht.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*



DerFoehn schrieb:


> Gut, wenn also alle einverstanden sind, kommt das B500 v2 in die Office Kategorie.



Dafür hat es eigentlich schon zuviel Leistung, aber für die Leute die unbedingt jedes Watt nehmen, obwohl ihre Office-Kiste (sofern die Komponenten nur dafür angeschafft) nie im Leben 50W ziehen wird


----------



## FrozenPie (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*



PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Dafür hat es eigentlich schon zuviel Leistung, aber für die Leute die unbedingt jedes Watt nehmen, obwohl ihre Office-Kiste (sofern die Komponenten nur dafür angeschafft) nie im Leben 50W ziehen wird



Kennst du doch, mehr Watt gleich mehr Leistung. Je größer das Netzteil desto schneller der Rechner


----------



## DerFoehn (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Ja deshalb hatte ich gezögert. Aber ich will kein gruppenreguliertes Netzteil in nem Gaming PC sehen.


----------



## FrozenPie (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Ich hätte noch etwas zum Cooler Master G450M: Dieser Test vom Luxx: Vier Einsteiger-Netzteile mit 500W im Test


> Laut Cooler Master sollen alle wichtigen Schutzschaltungen mit an Bord sein: OCP, OPP, OVP, SCP und OTP. Auf den Nebenspannungen führt eine Last von ca. 35 Ampere zur sofortigen Abschaltung. Auf 12 Volt scheint hingegen keine OCP vorhanden zu sein. Bei 50 Ampere sackt die Spannung auf 10,5 Volt ab, bis zur Abschaltung bei ca. 56 Ampere fällt sie dann auf 9 Volt ab.


Und diese Spannungen trotz DC-DC-Wandlung 
Für den Preis hat man bei dem Teil trotzdem, wenn man es innerhalb der Spezifikationen betreibt, gute Spannungs- und hervorragende Ripple-Werte. Ich bin bei dem Teil aber auf jeden Fall sehr Zwiegespalten


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Sag ich ja, die billigen CWT Eimer verzichten an Schutzschaltungen, wo es nur geht und wenn dann andere Schutzschaltungen, die das übernehmen sollen, nicht richtig funktionieren, kommt sowas bei raus.

Und das B500 in einem Office Rechner ist auch so eine Sache.
Das Teil läuft dann einfach sehr ineffizient. Ein solches 500 Watt Netzteil, das im Idle dann mit 30 Watt belastet wird, kannst du einfach knicken.
wie gesagt, wegwerfen.


----------



## DerFoehn (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Also aus der Liste komplett entfernen?


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Du kennst meine Meinung zum B500.

Als Office Netzteil kannst du es vergessen, weils einfach zu überdimensioniert ist und deswegen meist Ineffizienz läuft.
In einem Spiele Rechner hat es nichts zu suchen.
Bleibt nur ein Multi Media Rechner übrig, aber das kann auch jeder Office Rechner.


----------



## DerFoehn (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Tja, wir haben also ein für den Preis gut ausgestattetes Netzteil was aber irgendwie doch in keinem Anwendungsgebiet eine Empfehlung darstellt...
Was machen wir denn jetzt?


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Das ist nun deine Entscheidung. 

Ich finde es ja erschreckend, dass PCGH das Teil in einem Rechner benutzt.


----------



## DerFoehn (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Ich bitte um ein paar mehr Meinungen. 
Ja, in der Preisklasse hat das Netzteil echt nichts zu suchen. Aber wir kennen das ja mittlerweile, dass das Netzteil immer ein Problemthema ist.


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*



DerFoehn schrieb:


> Aber wir kennen das ja mittlerweile, dass das Netzteil immer ein Problemthema ist.



Eigentlich ja nicht.
Wenn du sowas wie das Antec True Power Classic nimmst, ist es i.O. 
Darunter würde ich halt nichts kaufen. Einen gewissen Standard brauchst du einfach bei Netzteil, alles darunter ist zu billig.


----------



## DerFoehn (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Ich meinte das anders. Das Netzteil wird auch in der PCGH Redaktion immer noch vernachlässigt. Sieht man an dem B500 in dem Gaming PC oder dem Thermalcrap auf Youtube.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Eigentlich ja nicht.
> Wenn du sowas wie das Antec True Power Classic nimmst, ist es i.O.
> Darunter würde ich halt nichts kaufen.


Bzw. Das SuperFlower hx Green 450


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*



DerFoehn schrieb:


> Ich meinte das anders. Das Netzteil wird auch in der PCGH Redaktion immer noch vernachlässigt. Sieht man an dem B500 in dem Gaming PC oder dem Thermalcrap auf Youtube.



Das Thermaltake haben sie ja verbaut, weil das der Sponsor ist.
Ich hätte mir ja einen anderen Sponsor gesucht.



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Bzw. Das SuperFlower hx Green 450



Auch da kriege ich Bauchschmerzen.


----------



## EastCoast (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch etwas zum Cooler Master G450M: Dieser Test vom Luxx: Vier Einsteiger-Netzteile mit 500W im Test
> 
> Und diese Spannungen trotz DC-DC-Wandlung



Ist natürlich immer so eine Sache mit diesen Spannungen, da im Praxisbetrieb der Rechner schon längst abgeschmiert wäre. Aber für unter 50€ kann man wohl auch nicht allzu viel erwarten.  

 Mich würde mal interessieren, wie sich das Antec VPF 450W so schlägt. Das hat zwar auch billige Caps und nen Gleitlagerlüfter, ist aber immerhin made by Delta. Nur leider habe ich noch keinen Test dazu finden können.


Edit: Okay, immerhin ein Test zum größeren 550W-Modell, aber davon kann man ja nicht zwangsweise aufs kleinere Modell schließen.
Test: Antec VPF550 Netzteil im Test


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Auch da kriege ich Bauchschmerzen.



Lüfter oder was noch?


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Ich glaube, chiller hat das mal getestet.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich glaube, chiller hat das mal getestet.


Und dann?


----------



## DerFoehn (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Das würde mich auch interessieren. Ich habe das HX 450 grade erst in einem Rechner verbaut.


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Ich meine das Antec-

Das Hx hat CapXon Caps, die weniger beraucshend sind.
Gab auch mal welche, die Nippon Caps haben, scheint bei Super Flower so zu sein, dass die das verbauen, was gerade herumliegt.


----------



## EastCoast (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich meine das Antec-



Naja, er hat zumindest mal einen Blick hineingeworfen.  
CeBIT 2015: Neue Netzteile von Antec und Thermaltake - ComputerBase

Das Super Flower finde ich jetzt auch nicht so prickelnd. Gleitlagerlüfter, fast durchgehend CapXons und wie immer bei SF keine OTP. Für ne Handvoll Dollar mehr gibt es schon S12G und TPC 450W.


----------



## DerFoehn (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Ich habe das gefühl, dass in der Liste immer noch zu viele Netzteile stehen, bei denen sich hier die Experten nicht sicher sind, ob man sie empfehlen kann.
Es scheint einige Netzteile zu geben, die nicht in die Liste gehören.

Wenn ihr sagt, die Super Flower HX Serie hat schlechte Elkos, dann sollte es doch nicht in dieser Liste sein, oder?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Am besten empfehlen wir nur noch p11, wenn jetzt alle Netzteile kacke sind


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*



DerFoehn schrieb:


> Wenn ihr sagt, die Super Flower HX Serie hat schlechte Elkos, dann sollte es doch nicht in dieser Liste sein, oder?



Die gleichen schlechten Caps findest du auch beim Cooler Master GM.


----------



## DerFoehn (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Also Netzteile, bei denen hier jemand Bauchschmerzen bekommt, sollen nicht in dieser Liste bleiben.


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Dann kannst du kein Netzteil unter 80€ mehr empfehlen.
Denn bei den preiswerten Teilen musst du einfach Kompromisse eingehen.
Meist wird beim Lüfter gespart, dann bei den Sekundär Caps.
Ich würde die Netzteile entsorgen, die primärseitig einen hochwertigen Cap drin haben, um die Leute zu täuschen.


----------



## DerFoehn (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Aber wieso sind diese Netzteile dann in der Liste gelandet, wenn sie jetzt plötzlich Bachschmerzen machen. Das verstehe ich nicht ganz.
Alle Netzteile unter 80€ streichen ist auch keine Lösung, meiner Meinung nach.

Natürlich soll kein Elektroschrott in der Liste stehen.


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Weil du unbedingt Netzteile haben willst, die auch das kleine budget bedienen können.
Ist ja auch OK, nur sollte man dann auch erwähnen, dass es für 20€ mehr schon besseres gibt.


----------



## DerFoehn (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Ja, natürlich. Ich sage mal so, ich möchte Netzteile mit gutem Preisleistungsverhältnis in der Liste stehen haben. Man muss ab einem bestimmten Preis halt Kompromissen eingehen. 
Und dass ein 50 oder 60 Euro Netzteile nicht die Elkos eines 100€ Netzteils verbaut hat, sollte klar sein. Deswegen sind Spannungs- und Ripplewerte ja trotzdem noch sehr gut, jedenfalls bei den Modellen hier in der Liste.
Und das leidige Thema Lüfter betrifft ja teilweise auch sogar noch teurere Netzteile.


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Das ist eben das Problem.
Die Spannungswerte sind ja nicht i.O. wenn die Schutzschaltung nicht greift und die Spannung auf 9 Volt fällt.
Und wenn die Spannung bei 9 Volt liegt, will ich nicht wissen, wo dann die Ripple Werte sind.


----------



## DerFoehn (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Ist das denn beim Super Flower der Fall?


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Das kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber beim Cooler Master hast du das ja gesehen.
Und das ist eben das Problem bei billig Netzteilen, wenn eine Schutzschalktung was anderes mit übernehmen soll.
Sowas funktioniert nur, wenn du es gut einbaust, nur bei einem 50€ Netzteil wird sowas nicht sorgsam genug verbaut und testen tut es auch niemand.


----------



## DerFoehn (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Natürlich sollen in dieser liste keine Netzteile stehen, bei denen die Schutzschaltungen nicht greifen, das hat nichts mehr mit Kompromissen zu tun.


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Um das aber wirklich klären zu können, müssten wir alle Netzteile mit einer Chroma testen.
Nur ist das leider außerhalb des Möglichen.

Das LC Power 9550 scheint beim Schutzschaltungstrest an der Chroma versagt zu haben.
Natürlich sollte das Netzteil nicht dabei kaputt gehen.
Nur sollte auch gerklärt werden, ob das jetzt ein Einzelfall wat, also Pech, oder ob das reproduzierbar ist.
Wenn ein Netzteil beim Testen versagt, sollte der Tester sich umgehend ein weiteres Samples besorgen und einen Gegentest machen.
Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob Philip das gemacht hat, aber ich gehe davon aus, da er genau weiß, was er macht.
Jedenfalls bin ich bezüglich des LC Power sehr daran interessiert, Hintergrundinformationen zu erhalten. Schade, dass niemand was sagt. Das finde ich persönlich nicht vertretbar, auch wenn PCGH natürlich den Artikel im Heft haben will und im Vorfeld nichts bekannt werden soll.
Aber 7 Wochen sind meiner Meinung nach ein viel zu langer Zeitraum, um keine Erklärung anbieten zu können.


----------



## DerFoehn (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Das mit dem 9550 macht mich auch etwas nachdenklich. Zumal es, wie schon häufig gesagt wurde, zur zeit die Standard Empfehlung für den "Budget-Gaming-PC" ist und schon sehr oft verbaut wurde.
Und es wäre sehr wichtig zu wissen, ob wir es weiterhin empfehlen können oder ob wir vielleicht sogar vor diesem Netzteil warnen müssen...


----------



## _chiller_ (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und das B500 in einem Office Rechner ist auch so eine Sache.
> Das Teil läuft dann einfach sehr ineffizient. Ein solches 500 Watt Netzteil, das im Idle dann mit 30 Watt belastet wird, kannst du einfach knicken.
> wie gesagt, wegwerfen.


Das stimmt so nicht. Grade das B500 v2 ist bei geringer Last sehr effizient, es hat eher Probleme die 80Plus bei Volllast zu erreichen.

Ich kann das B500 v2 klar empfehlen, allerdings nicht für moderne Gaming-Rechner die so viel Leistung brauchen. Für Systeme wie dieses hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/397938-dps-500qb-alternative.html
ist ein B500 v2 oder Performance A 530W perfekt, da muss man nicht mehr ausgeben.


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Leider haben wir keine wirkliche Erklärung. 
Echt ärgerlich.
Also kannst du nur das Cooler Master Gm und das Super Flower HX empfehlen, in dem Preisbereich, aber beide sind eben auch sehr billig gebaut.
Beim Cooler Master greifen die Schutzschaltungen ja auch nicht und was das Super Flower angeht, weiß auch niemand was.
Echt schade, vom 1000 Watt Netzteils gibt es unzählige Tests, aber ein 60€ Netzteil testet niemand. 
Dabei werden die preiswerten Netzteile aber viel häufiger gekauft.



_chiller_ schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht. Grade das B500 v2 ist bei geringer Last sehr effizient, es hat eher Probleme die 80Plus bei Volllast zu erreichen.



hast du die Effizienz bei 5% Last mal gemessen?



_chiller_ schrieb:


> Ich kann das B500 v2 klar empfehlen, allerdings nicht für moderne Gaming-Rechner die so viel Leistung brauchen. Für Systeme wie dieses hier:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/397938-dps-500qb-alternative.html
> ist ein B500 v2 oder Performance A 530W perfekt, da muss man nicht mehr ausgeben.



Er will aber nur 25€ ausgeben.


----------



## _chiller_ (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*



Threshold schrieb:


> hast du die Effizienz bei 5% Last mal gemessen?


Ja, da liegen wir bei 69,9% Wirkungsgrad. Ist in der Klasse leider normal. Effizienter wird das B500 v2 dann bei 50 Watt (79,97%) und 75 Watt (83,2%). Dort schlägt es dann auch Netzteile wie das Super Flower HX350 oder das L8 400W und liegt auf dem Niveau des LC-Power LC9450. Erst deutlich teurere 80Plus Gold-Netzteile können sich dann absetzen.



> Er will aber nur 25€ ausgeben.


Dann bin ich mal gespannt welches Netzteil du ihm da empfehlen würdest ^^


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Mich würde mal die Effizienz meines Laptop oder meines Uralt HEC interessieren


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*



_chiller_ schrieb:


> Dann bin ich mal gespannt welches Netzteil du ihm da empfehlen würdest ^^



Irgendwas von Tronje.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Irgendwas von Tronje.


MS Tech wäre da auch gut.


----------



## DerFoehn (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Alles außer das P11.


----------



## captain_drink (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*



EastCoast schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, wie sich das Antec VPF 450W so schlägt. Das hat zwar auch billige Caps und nen Gleitlagerlüfter, ist aber immerhin made by Delta. Nur leider habe ich noch keinen Test dazu finden können.
> 
> 
> Edit: Okay, immerhin ein Test zum größeren 550W-Modell, aber davon kann man ja nicht zwangsweise aufs kleinere Modell schließen.
> Test: Antec VPF550 Netzteil im Test




Gibt noch ein paar mehr zu den größeren Modellen:
Antec VPF550 Strictly Power 550W Power Supply Unit Review
Antec VPF650
.::Mod-Your-Case.de | hardware for live::.
https://translate.google.de/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=de&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.islabit.com%2F53326%2Freview-fuente-de-alimentacion-antec-vpf650.html&edit-text=

Für mich auch immer noch ein Kandidat für die Liste. Mit dem CWT-Gammel von Cooler Master (G450M) kann das allemal mithalten.


----------



## FrozenPie (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

@DerFoehn
Laut _chiller_ könntest du eigentlich auch diese beiden mit in die Liste aufnehmen, die Lautstärke hat er allerdings noch nicht getestet:
1 x Super Flower Leadex Platinum schwarz 550W ATX 2.3
1 x Super Flower Leadex Gold schwarz 550W ATX 2.3


----------



## Threshold (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*



captain_drink schrieb:


> Für mich auch immer noch ein Kandidat für die Liste.



Nur blöd, dass die dinger so unfassbar laut sind.
Hatte mal eins in der Hand. Gleich das nächste geholt, weil ich es nicht glauben konnte, aber das zweite war genauso.


----------



## captain_drink (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Nur blöd, dass die dinger so unfassbar laut sind.
> Hatte mal eins in der Hand. Gleich das nächste geholt, weil ich es nicht glauben konnte, aber das zweite war genauso.



Das TPC ist ebenfalls kein Leisetreter, wahrscheinlich sogar noch lauter (wobei das TPC zumindest im Idle leise bleibt und erst bei Vollast aufdreht). Dennoch ist es in der Empfehlungsliste, weil der Rest eben passt.

Würde man mich mit einer Pistole an der Stirn zwingen, mich zwischen dem G450M und dem VPF zu entscheiden, würde ich wahrscheinlich sogar das letztere nehmen. 
Lieber ordentlicher Radau als nicht funktionierende Schutzschaltungen der Marke CWT...


----------



## Threshold (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Der Rest reicht aber nicht.
Was nützt dir ein Netzteil, das bei 50% Last schon alles andere im Rechner übertönt?


----------



## captain_drink (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Ich warte mal auf chillers angekündigten Test bei CB.  Wenn da der Daumen ebenfalls nach unten geht, dann geb ich Ruhe.


----------



## _chiller_ (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Der Test kann aber noch bis Anfang September dauern, wird ein Vergleichstest mit ein paar anderen Netzteilen, die aber noch unter NDA stehen.


----------



## GoldenMic (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Dieser Test?
500-W-Netzteile fÃ¼r 50 Euro im Test - ComputerBase

Suche übrigens auch ne Alternative zum LC Power.
Irgendwie ist mir nicht wohl so eins zu verbauen.

Relevante HW:
haswell i5 non OC
GTX 960 4 GB


----------



## gorgeous188 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Sollen wir diesen Test mal bei "PCGH baut einen PC" erwähnen?


----------



## Chinaquads (1. August 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Hi, ich suche aktuell ein neues Netzteil für mein Setup ( siehe Sig ) mit genügend Luft zum OC und für zukünftig neue Hardware.

Habe jetzt das bq E10 500W CM ins Auge gefasst, für 10 € mehr gibt es ja das E10 600W CM.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir evtl. noch ein paar Alternativen zeigen könntet, Hauptsache das Ding ist leise


----------



## Icedaft (1. August 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Das P11 550W kommt im August.


----------



## Threshold (1. August 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Das 550er P10 ist auch leise und verfügbar.


----------



## captain_drink (1. August 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> @DerFoehn
> Laut _chiller_ könntest du eigentlich auch diese beiden mit in die Liste aufnehmen, die Lautstärke hat er allerdings noch nicht getestet:
> 1 x Super Flower Leadex Platinum schwarz 550W ATX 2.3
> 1 x Super Flower Leadex Gold schwarz 550W ATX 2.3



Wie sieht es mit dem Leadex Gold aus @OP? Die Lautstärke ist laut dem Test bei pc-max vollkommen i.O. Wer semipassiv aus welchen Gründen auch immer nicht mag, kann zudem auf aktiv schalten.


----------



## FrozenPie (1. August 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*



captain_drink schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit dem Leadex Gold aus @OP?



@OP? 
Wenn du die Absicherung meinst:


> Für die 5-Volt-Schiene stellen wir eine Abschaltung bei einer Stromstärke von 40 Ampere fest, für die 3,3-Volt-Schiene liegt der Auslösewert bereits bei 36 Ampere. Eine Überlastabschaltung erfolgt mit einer Ausgangsleistung von 800 Watt oder bei einer Auslastung der +12-Volt-Schiene mit 66,6 Ampere.


Spannungs- und Ripple-Werte scheinen trotz der starken Überlast in Ordnung zu sein, da sie nicht genannt werden


----------



## captain_drink (1. August 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

OP= Original Post/Poster


----------



## FrozenPie (1. August 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*



captain_drink schrieb:


> OP= Original Post/Poster



Aso  Ich kannte das bisher nur als TE, aber jetzt wo du's sagst kommt mir die Bezeichnung OP doch bekannt vor


----------



## DerFoehn (2. August 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Wenn niemand einen Einwand hat, füge ich es gerne hinzu.


----------



## gorgeous188 (3. August 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Weil es gerade im Sonderangebot ist: ist das Seasonic G550 nicht eigentlich ein Dual-Rail?
Sea Sonic G-Series G-550 im Test (Seite 2) - ComputerBase


----------



## _chiller_ (3. August 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Ja, das G550 ist Dual-Rail. Allerdings dürfen die Rails so hoch abgesichert sein, dass es sich wie ein Single-Rail Netzteil verhält.


----------



## gorgeous188 (3. August 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Also gibt es 12V1 mit 45A, 12V2 mit 45A und 12Vkomb auch 45A?


----------



## FrozenPie (3. August 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*



gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Also gibt es 12V1 mit 45A, 12V2 mit 45A und 12Vkomb auch 45A?



So müsste es ungefähr sein, nur keine Ahnung wann die OPP greift. Da können aus den 45A Kombined auch mal 70A Kombined werden


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (3. August 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*



_chiller_ schrieb:


> Ja, das G550 ist Dual-Rail. Allerdings dürfen die Rails so hoch abgesichert sein, dass es sich wie ein Single-Rail Netzteil verhält.


Klar. Ist ja SeaSonic. Die sichern alle ihre Rails sehr hoch ab. 
Da wären die DPP 10 von SeaSonic kein schlechtes Beispiel. Oder 1000 andere.


----------



## Threshold (3. August 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Seasonic eben.
Lieber abbrennen als abschalten.


----------



## DerFoehn (3. August 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Was sagen jetzt die Experten zum Leadex Gold, aufnehmen?


----------



## FrozenPie (3. August 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*



DerFoehn schrieb:


> Was sagen jetzt die Experten zum Leadex Gold, aufnehmen?



Die Experten sagten schon, dass es in Ordnung ist 
Hier mal der Test dazu: Vergleich: Vier 80Plus-Gold-Netzteile mit 550 und 650 Watt


----------



## DerFoehn (3. August 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Gut, ich pflege es eben ein.


----------



## FrozenPie (3. August 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*



DerFoehn schrieb:


> Gut, ich pflege es eben ein.



Was sagen die Experten denn eigentlich zu diesem Teil: EVGA SuperNOVA G2 550
Mit dem SuperFlower, Antec EDGE und dem G2 könnten wir halt das Angebot an Netzteilen mit Vollmodularem Kabelmanagement im 550W-Bereich etwas ausbauen 

Edit: @DerFoehn
Du könntest eigentlich das SuperFlower Leadex Platinum 550W auch gleich mit aufnehmen, für die Leute denen die Effizienz, möge sie noch so wenig besser sein, wichtig ist


----------



## Threshold (3. August 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*



DerFoehn schrieb:


> Was sagen jetzt die Experten zum Leadex Gold, aufnehmen?



Super Flower eben. 



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Was sagen die Experten denn eigentlich zu diesem Teil: EVGA SuperNOVA G2 550
> Mit dem SuperFlower, Antec EDGE und dem G2 könnten wir halt das Angebot an Netzteilen mit Vollmodularem Kabelmanagement im 550W-Bereich etwas ausbauen



Das ist ein Super Flower. Ich tippe mal auf die Leadex Plattform


----------



## FrozenPie (3. August 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist ein Super Flower. Ich tippe mal auf die Leadex Plattform



Komplett übernommen mit anderer Platine für die Kabelmangement-Platine? Wenn ja, könnte man das ja auch gleich noch einpflegen wenn man schon das Leadex einpflegt


----------



## captain_drink (3. August 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Die G2-Linie entspricht m.W. faktisch 1:1 den Leadex Gold. Allerdings sind durchgängig Kugellager (Globe Fan) verbaut, während die Leadex Gold zumindest ab 650W solche mit FDB haben.


----------



## Threshold (3. August 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Komplett übernommen mit anderer Platine für die Kabelmangement-Platine? Wenn ja, könnte man das ja auch gleich noch einpflegen wenn man schon das Leadex einpflegt



Lohnt nicht. Da kannst du dann eher das Original kaufen.


----------



## gorgeous188 (3. August 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Flasch


----------



## FrozenPie (3. August 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Lohnt nicht. Da kannst du dann eher das Original kaufen.



Naja für die Leute die eher EVGA bevorzugen (Support)


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (3. August 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*



gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Also gibt es 12V1 mit 45A, 12V2 mit 45A und 12Vkomb auch 45A?



Nicht ganz ... Laut Seasonic sind die 12V Rails mit 54,5A abgesichert
So wurde es mir beim Technischen Support übermittelt.
Und über die hohen Trigger-Points würde ich nicht meckern ... Die 550W Leadex Netzteile schalten bei einer Last von 66A ab ... Also schimpft nicht über Seasonic


----------



## Threshold (4. August 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Naja für die Leute die eher EVGA bevorzugen (Support)



Die haben schon das Seasonic EVGA in der Liste.


----------



## Der-Bert (7. August 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Mal ne Frage: Warum ist kein Corsair NT mehr in der Liste drin? Sind die im moment nicht so gut?


----------



## Threshold (7. August 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Das Corsair RMi und das HXi kann man kaufen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (7. August 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Die meisten Corsair sind für sich zu teuer und nicht die leisesten. Die Software ist auch nicht so der Hit. Es war mal das HXi drin, wurde aber wegen der nicht so tollen Software wieder raus genommen. Den Grossteil der Corsair NTS, vor allem die gundrigen , kannst du in die Tonne treten. Das Corsair Cs550 geht einigermaßen, ist aber zu teuer.
Semipassiv würde ich nicht kaufen.


----------



## s1len7r0b (8. August 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Hallo,
was ist von dem Netzteil zu halten?

https://www.caseking.de/super-flower-leadex-80-plus-platinum-netzteil-schwarz-550-watt-nesf-047.html

Es ist relativ neu auf dem Markt und ich konnte leider bisher keinen Test dazu finden. 

Etwas überrascht bin über folgende Beschreibung: 

Effizienz: mindestens 92/90/89 Prozent bei 50/20/100 Prozent Last (115 Volt), 80 Plus Platinum Zertifikat. Effizienz im europäischen 230-Volt-Netz liegt bis zu zwei Prozentpunkte höher.

Ist das überhaupt möglich? Dass die Effizienz im 230V Netz höher liegen kann?


----------



## DerFoehn (8. August 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Alle Netzteile arbeiten im 230V Netz etwas effizienter als im 115V Netz.


----------



## s1len7r0b (8. August 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Also ist eine 80+ Zertifizierung für das 115V Netz grundsätzlich besser und hat nichts damit zu tun dass Hersteller leichter an eine Zertifizierung kommen? Ok Danke dann bin ich beruhigt. Das Netzteil ist gerade mit 107,90€ im Angebot bei Caseking und ich liebäugle schon länger mit einem Platin Netzteil.


----------



## Threshold (8. August 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Das Leadex kannst du dir kaufen, kein Problem.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (8. August 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*



s1len7r0b schrieb:


> Also ist eine 80+ Zertifizierung für das 115V Netz grundsätzlich besser und hat nichts damit zu tun dass Hersteller leichter an eine Zertifizierung kommen?



Das bewirkt eher, das sie das gewünschte Zertifikat NICHT bekommen. Siehe LC Power Gold Lc9550. Aber eigentlich muss uns die Effienzienz im Ami Netz nicht tangieren


----------



## captain_drink (8. August 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*



DerFoehn schrieb:


> Alle Netzteile arbeiten im 230V Netz etwas effizienter als im 115V Netz.



Zumindest im oberen Lastbereich. Im unteren ist es m.W. zumeist umgekehrt.


----------



## FTTH (10. August 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Was ist mit dem Seasonic Snow Silent 750 Watt?


----------



## Threshold (10. August 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Das ist die neue XP2S Plattform von Seasonic.
Das ist schon sehr gut. Natürlich Single Reil. Wie der lüfter ist, kann ich dir aber nicht sagen.


----------



## amamisch (11. August 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Dieser 550 Watt Super Flower Golden Green HX Non-Modular 80+ Gold

Vs 600 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM Modular 80+ Gold

Welche anderen sollte ich in Betracht ziehen?


----------



## Threshold (11. August 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Nimm das 500 Watt E10.


----------



## EvilCloud86 (21. August 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Hallo bräuchte etwas Hilfe bei der NT suche da mein altes womöglich einen weg hat.

ist denn dieses hier zu gebrauchen?? Gefallen würde es zumindest mal und Multi Rail hat es auch.^^

EVGA SuperNOVA G1 650 650W ATX 2.3 (120-G1-0650-XR) in Netzteile & USV: Netzteile | heise online Preisvergleich



MFG


----------



## Threshold (21. August 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Das ist eine alte FPS Gruppen Plattform, wie sie auch das E9 hat.
Nicht zu empfehlen.
Wenn du EVGA willst, nimm das G2 -- das ist ein Super Flower Leadex --  oder das GS -- das ist von Seasonic.


----------



## EvilCloud86 (21. August 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist eine alte FPS Gruppen Plattform, wie sie auch das E9 hat.
> Nicht zu empfehlen.
> Wenn du EVGA willst, nimm das G2 -- das ist ein Super Flower Leadex --  oder das GS -- das ist von Seasonic.



Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Nur wurde damals nicht immer "das E9" hier im Forum empfohlen?!  

EDIT: Okay auf Single Rail möchte ich gerne verzichten, die Lösen wenn überhaubt zu spät aus und deine Hardware ist im eimer.

Siehe bei mir falls das NT schuld war (was ich vermute) hat es mich auf jedenfall 3 CPU´s in wenigen Monaten gekostet und das ohne OC oder dergleichen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. August 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Das E9 wurde nicht ganz so gerne  wegen Gruppenregulierung empfohlen. Der Vorgänger E8 machte das schon besser. Damals gab es halt schon gute Indy Alternativen wie das Antec TPC oder das Lc9550. Heute empfehlen alle das E10, weil es Indy, leise und angemessen kostet. Und einen langlebigen Lüfter hat.


----------



## Threshold (21. August 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*



EvilCloud86 schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Nur wurde damals nicht immer "das E9" hier im Forum empfohlen?!



Es wurde empfohlen, weils leise ist und bis 500 Watt ist Gruppe auch noch vertretbar. Außerdem gab es damals auch kein Maxwell und Co.
Die Alternativen in Sachen leise Netzteile sind halt dünn gesät. 



EvilCloud86 schrieb:


> EDIT: Okay auf Single Rail möchte ich gerne verzichten, die Lösen wenn überhaubt zu spät aus und deine Hardware ist im eimer.



650 Watt brauchst du sowieso nicht. Kauf dir ein gutes 500 Watt Netzteil und gut. Das E10 bietet sich ja hier an.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. August 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Der Anteil an Empfehlung "damals"  vor einem Jahr oder so ist aber nicht vergleichbar mit dem des E10 jetzt. Das TPC, LC9550 und das SF Hx waren da beliebter. Oder das Seasonic G550 Pcgh mit seinen 3-4 Monaten mit angemessenen Preis
Das E9 war eher ein Rückschritt in Sachen Spannungsregulation vom E8.


----------



## EvilCloud86 (21. August 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Es wurde empfohlen, weils leise ist und bis 500 Watt ist Gruppe auch noch vertretbar. Außerdem gab es damals auch kein Maxwell und Co.
> Die Alternativen in Sachen leise Netzteile sind halt dünn gesät.



Ich lese es in Foren immer andersherum. Bis ca. 500W ist single rail noch vertretbar bzw. bedenkenlos zu empfehlen und über 500W sollte es ein multi rail sein da die sehr hohe Stromstärke besser verteilt und überwacht wird.


----------



## Threshold (21. August 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*



EvilCloud86 schrieb:


> Ich lese es in Foren immer andersherum. Bis ca. 500W ist single rail noch vertretbar bzw. bedenkenlos zu empfehlen und über 500W sollte es ein multi rail sein da die sehr hohe Stromstärke besser verteilt und überwacht wird.



Gruppe und Indy hat nichts mit single Rail oder Multi Rail zu tun. Bitte nicht verwechseln.


----------



## Gripschi (21. August 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Gruppe und DC DC Spannungsregulierung, ersteres ist untereinander abhängig, DC DC erzeugt jede Spannung einzelen.

Single Rail und Multirail haben nix mit Spannung zu tun. Jedenfalls grob gesagt.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. August 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Er sprach aber von Anfang von Rails


----------



## EvilCloud86 (21. August 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Lol wieder was neues^^ 

ja sprach von Rails 

Also ist es egal ob single oder multi rail?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. August 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Mehr oder minder schon. Single Rail ist halt meist sehr hoch abgesichert. Vor allem Seasonic. Die meisten empfehlenswerte Nts haben Multi Rail. Single Rail ist aber nicht automatisch Mist.


----------



## markus1612 (21. August 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*



EvilCloud86 schrieb:


> Lol wieder was neues^^
> 
> ja sprach von Rails
> 
> Also ist es egal ob single oder multi rail?



Multirail kann sinnvoll sein, muss aber nicht.
Bei PCs mit starkem OC ist es tw. etwas unpraktisch, dass man nicht an jeder Rail die volle Leistung abrufen kann. 
In dem Fall ist Singlerail die bessere Option, da die komplette Leistung theoretisch an jedem Anschluss abgerufen werden kann.

Multirail könnte man einfach als sicherer ggü. SingleRail bezeichnen, da jede Schiene nicht die volle Leistung hat und Schutzschaltungen im Falle eines Problems früher greifen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. August 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Also ich hab mal ne Scp an nem Uralten Singlerail greifen gesehen. Mein E10× hat unter ähnlichen Bedingungen das Kabel weiter qualmen lassen. Bzw die Isolierung


----------



## EvilCloud86 (21. August 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Okay hab mir jetzt auf die schnelle ein E10 CM mit 500Watt bestellt. Da hab ich jetzt nichts falsch gemacht oder?

Und etwas OC vom FX8320E sollte es wohl auch mit machen oder?


----------



## EvilCloud86 (21. August 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Also ich hab mal ne Scp an nem Uralten Singlerail greifen gesehen. Mein E10× hat unter ähnlichen Bedingungen das Kabel weiter qualmen lassen. Bzw die Isolierung


Wow das ist echt mies für die tollen E10


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. August 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Es waren nicht gleich die Bedingungen. Ich hab es am E10 auch nicht reproduzieren können. Am Hec 250lrpt schon. Vielleicht hätte ich es dann am gleichen PC mit anderm NT versuchen müssen.


----------



## gorgeous188 (21. August 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Das E10 ist bombig, mehr Netzteil zu dem Preis kriegt man nicht. Nur das P10/P11 550 Watt ist noch etwas besser, kostet aber auch nochmal ne Ecke mehr.


----------



## Threshold (21. August 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Er sprach aber von Anfang von Rails



Es ging um das EVGA und das ist Gruppe und deswegen nicht empfehlenswert. Ob Singel Rail oder Multi Rail ist dabei unerheblich.



EvilCloud86 schrieb:


> Lol wieder was neues^^
> 
> ja sprach von Rails
> 
> Also ist es egal ob single oder multi rail?



Multi Rail oder singel Rail ist dann egal, wenn keine Sicherungen vorhanden sind oder nicht greifen. 
Daher ist es wichtig, dass brauchbare Schutzschaltungen vorhanden sind.
Und bei einem 1000 Watt Netzteil ist es auch egal, ob Multi Rail oder Single Rail. Bei beiden schmoren die Kabel durch, wenn mans drauf ankommen lässt.
Ein 500 Watt Netzteil kann Multi oder Single Rail sein. wichtig sind eben die Schutzschaltungen.


----------



## DerFoehn (29. August 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*

Ich habe die beiden LC Power Gold Series auf Grund der schlechten testergebnisse in der PCGH 10/2015 entfernt!
Auch beim EVGA GS 550 Watt überlege ich, ob es entfernt werden sollte. Dort fehlt die OCP, sodass es zu einer tödlichen Stromdosis auf +5V gekommen ist.

Hinzufügen könnte ich schon mal das P11 550W, das Testsieger geworden ist. Das soll in etwa 2 Wochen auf den Markt kommen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. August 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Und das P10 dann wohl bald kicken.


----------



## DerFoehn (29. August 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Genau, das könnte ich dann raus nehmen. Das mache ich aber erst, sobald das P11 verfügbar ist.

Soll ich das EVGA dann entfernen? Ich finde ein Netzteil mit einer nicht funktionierenden Schutzschaltung gehört hier nicht rein. Auch wenn es auf der 5V ist.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. August 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Klar. Aber jetzt noch ein P10 zu kaufen macht ja kaum Sinn.


----------



## DerFoehn (29. August 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Das ist richtig.


----------



## Threshold (29. August 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2015)*



DerFoehn schrieb:


> Auch beim EVGA GS 550 Watt überlege ich, ob es entfernt werden sollte. Dort fehlt die OCP, sodass es zu einer tödlichen Stromdosis auf +5V gekommen ist.



Gibt es da einen Artikel zu?
Ist ja Mady by Seasonic. Schon komisch, dass sowas passiert.


----------



## DerFoehn (29. August 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Steht in der aktuellen PCGH, ist heute bei mir angekommen.


----------



## FortuneHunter (30. August 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Warum kickst du die DPP 10? Sind sie den plötzlich nicht mehr empfehlenswert?

An ihrer Leistungsfähigkeit verlieren sie doch nichts nur weil es ein Nachfolgemodell gibt.
In ein paar Jahren würde ich ja noch verstehen, aber sofort leuchtet mir irgendwie nicht ein. Schließlich werden sie ja noch einige Zeit erhältlich sein und sind immer noch eine Empfehlung.




Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Klar. Aber jetzt noch ein P10 zu kaufen macht ja kaum Sinn.



??? Warum nicht? Sind sie über Nacht plötzlich Technikschrott geworden ... Muss ich mir jetzt Sorgen machen. 

Kennst du den schon die Preisentwicklung bei den 10ern nach erscheinen der Neuen?

Mal schauen: 
DPP 10 1200 W - Kosten bei Alternate 219 €
DPP 11 1200 W - Kosten bei Alternate 279 €

Beide verfügbar. Also für mich würde es mehr Sinn machen noch den Vorgänger zu kaufen.


----------



## FrozenPie (30. August 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> ??? Warum nicht? Sind sie über Nacht plötzlich Technikschrott geworden ... Muss ich mir jetzt Sorgen machen.


Wenn du für den (voraussichtlich) selben Preis bessere und neuere Technik bekommst und das P10 EOL geht (Und damit auch dessen Verfügbarkeit schlechter wird), wieso sollte man es dann noch kaufen?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (30. August 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Wenn die DPP10er nicht um ~30€ fallen und die DPP11er genausoviel kosten wie die DPP10er jetzt, gibt es keinen Grund mehr ein DPP10er zu kaufen.


----------



## FortuneHunter (30. August 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Preise beim Topmodell siehe oben . 60€ sind wohl ein großer Unterschied.

Bei Cyberport sind beide Netzteile gelistet: DPP10 550W = 138€; DPP11 550W = 148 €

EDIT: Gut EOL ist natürlich ein Argument.


----------



## RyzA (30. August 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Eine sehr schöne und nützliche Liste!


----------



## DerFoehn (30. August 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

@FortuneHunter: Wie bereits schon geschrieben wurde, das P10 wird dann aus der Liste gestrichen, sobald das sich P11 als würdiger Nachfolger etabliert hat. Sprich, wenn es ausreichend verfügbar ist und es das Preisniveau etwa hält.
Natürlich ist es kein Elektroschrott, allerdings ist es wenig sinnvoll kurz vorRelease des Nachfolgers noch eines zu kaufen, da der Preis vorraussichtlich nicht viel höher sein wird.

@Headcrash: Danke für das Lob.


----------



## Threshold (30. August 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Das P10 geht EOL daher kann man es auch streichen, wenn der Nachfolger am Markt ist. Das ist kein Thema.
Das E9 steht ja auch nicht in der Liste.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (30. August 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Schließlich kauft man sich auch keine 780ti,wenn es bereits die 980/bald gibt, oder Thres


----------



## Threshold (30. August 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Ich hab mir die 980 Ti gekauft und die 980 links liegen gelassen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (30. August 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Und davor wieder zwei 780ti...


----------



## Threshold (30. August 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Ja, die waren auch gut. 
Deswegen hab ich auch das 850er P11. Da kann ich nach 5 Jahren von einer Rail auf die andere Rail wechseln und das Netzteil dann weitere 5 Jahre nutzen und es so über 10 Jahre gleichmäßig belasten.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (30. August 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

 immer diese Reichen  und auf ebay Kleinanzeige will niemand mit mir gegen Auszahlung eine 280 gegen 290er Tauschen. Nicht mal Referenz.


----------



## Threshold (30. August 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Wär will schon eine AMD gegen eine andere AMD Karte tauschen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (30. August 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Tahiti Fans  will auch mal auf Hawaii. Nicht nur WQHD Downsampling  . Oder ich kauf einen Uhd Moni.
Wer kommt auch auf die dämliche Idee einen fast 3 Jahre alten Chip zu kaufen


----------



## Threshold (30. August 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

AMD ist eben pleite, die recyclen, wo es nur geht. 
Die kleben nächstes Jahr zwei Athlon Quad Cores zusammen und verkaufen das als AMD Zen Octo Core.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (30. August 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Psssssst!  Das lass aber niemanden hören. Das machen die seit dem Athlon XP! Wenn ich mir jetzt noch 7 von denen hole, hab ich den neuen Zen Achtkerner.


----------



## FortuneHunter (30. August 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Psssssst!  Das lass aber niemanden hören. Das machen die seit dem Athlon XP! Wenn ich mir jetzt noch 7 von denen hole, hab ich den neuen Zen Achtkerner.



Den Kühler möchte ich dann aber nicht sehen ... In was für ein Gehäuse packst du den das ganze.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (30. August 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Das kommt in die Klimaanlage.


----------



## EvilCloud86 (30. August 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Glaube Ihr schweift etwas vom Thema ab. 😄


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (30. August 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*



EvilCloud86 schrieb:


> Glaube Ihr schweift etwas vom Thema ab. 😄


Etwas? Ok ich versuche  aufhören zu spammen, sonst hab ich gleich 500 Beiträge weniger


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (30. August 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*



EvilCloud86 schrieb:


> Glaube Ihr schweift etwas vom Thema ab.



Das denke ich nicht.

Mit der Ansage von


			
				FortuneHunter  schrieb:
			
		

> Den Kühler möchte ich dann aber nicht sehen ... In was für ein Gehäuse packst du den das ganze.



+



			
				Dreiradsimulator  schrieb:
			
		

> Das kommt in die Klimaanlage.



kommen wir in Richtung hohen Stromverbrauch

Und bei einem hohen Stromverbrauch, braucht man auch einen ordentlichen Spannungswandler und genau da sind wir wieder hier angekommen


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (30. August 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Der Junge kann Anwalt werden.
Einen Funken Wahrheit aus Mist razsziehen und überzeugend sein dabei


----------



## Icedaft (30. August 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Nicht Anwalt - Verkäufer, ich kenne mich da aus.... [emoji51]


----------



## FrozenPie (11. September 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

@DerFoehn
Sollte man das Antec EDGE aus der Liste entfernen, da es offenbar genau so einen grottigen Lüfter (starke Lagernebengeräusche und das in Serie. Finde gerade nur nicht den Thread in dem ein User berichtete, dass er selbst nach mehrmaligem Umtausch kein Modell ohne Lüfterrattern o.ä. bekommen hatte) wie das Antec HCP hat (welches ja wegen Lüfter und Kabeln "gekickt" wurde )?


----------



## DerFoehn (11. September 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Das HCP ist noch in der Liste, allerdings mit entsprechender Bemerkung bei den Besonderheiten.

Gilt das Problem nur für das Edge oder such für die TPCs?


----------



## FrozenPie (11. September 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*



DerFoehn schrieb:


> Das HCP ist noch in der Liste, allerdings mit entsprechender Bemerkung bei den Besonderheiten.
> 
> Gilt das Problem nur für das Edge oder such für die TPCs?


Huch, dann war mein Wissensstand doch schon etwas älter 

Gilt wohl nur für's EDGE, die TPCs haben nur die typischen Kugellager-Probleme wie sehr leises rattern, aber nichts nerviges oder auffälliges


----------



## DerFoehn (11. September 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Wenn das Lüfterproblem nach wie vor auch bei den HCPs aktuell ist, macht es wahrscheinlich Sinn, diese und das Edge aus der Liste zu streichen.


----------



## FrozenPie (11. September 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*



DerFoehn schrieb:


> Wenn das Lüfterproblem nach wie vor auch bei den HCPs aktuell ist, macht es wahrscheinlich Sinn, diese und das Edge aus der Liste zu streichen.


Zu den HCPs habe ich keine aktuellen Infos. Bei denen waren aber auch die Kabel ein ziemlicher Knackpunkt. Das EDGE hat halt so einen Ong-Hua-FDB-Lüfter drin, welcher (wie beim HCP der Lüfter und die Kabel) ziemlich starken Qualitätsschwankungen unterliegt


----------



## DerFoehn (11. September 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Vielleicht hat ja jemand Erfahrung oder aktuelle Informationen, die er hier mit uns teilen möchte.


----------



## Pittermann (11. September 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Die NTs „nur“ wegen eines lauten Lüfters zu entfernen, fände ich ein wenig übertrieben. Die Technik ist ja in Ordnung, oder?
Ein entsprechender Hinweis ist aber angebracht.


----------



## FrozenPie (11. September 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*



Pittermann schrieb:


> Die NTs „nur“ wegen eines lauten Lüfters zu entfernen, fände ich ein wenig übertrieben. Die Technik ist ja in Ordnung, oder?
> Ein entsprechender Hinweis ist aber angebracht.


Naja, ich würde mir keine Hardware einbauen welche ich durchgehend rattern oder schleifen höre 
Die Technik ist beim EDGE quasi ein SeaSonic G und beim Antec HCP ist es feinste Delta-Technik. Allerdings hat das HCP solche Qualitätsschwankungen bei den Lüftern, dass man entweder einen erwischen kann der absolut lautlos zu Werke geht oder einen der rattert, mal läuft und mal nicht oder nicht mal anspringt. Zudem lösen sich die Kabel beim HCP wohl nach mehrfachem Umstecken schon von selbst auf (Zumindest war das der letzte Kenntnisstand hier im Forum)


----------



## Pittermann (11. September 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Eine findige Marketing-Abteilung würde die Kabel bestimmt als „Feature“ verkaufen. 

Schön ist das natürlich nicht, aber trotzdem glaube ich, ein Hinweis auf die Makel reicht aus. Die NT-Suchenden können dann ja selbst entscheiden.


----------



## DerFoehn (11. September 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Ich finde auch, dass Netzteile mit solchen Qualitätsproblemen eher gestrichen werden sollten. Dir Lüfter sind ja nicht nur einfach laut, sondern haben Schwankungen in der Qualität, was auch zu einem Ausfall des Lüfters führen kann. Das ist das ein echtes Problem...

Edit: Zu einem guten Netzteil gehört ja nicht NUR dir Technik. Das Gesamtpaket muss stimmen. Dazu zählen eben auch der Lüfter und die Kabel. Meine Meinung.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. September 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Wenn ein 200 Euro Netzteil ist einen Lüfter hat, der die ganze Zeit an und aus geht, rattert, schleift oder gar ausfällt ist da nix mit empfehlenswerten Gesamtpaketen. 
Vielleicht kauft Corsair ja eine Charge auf und verkauft es als neueste Entwicklung des Semipassiv Modus.


----------



## DerFoehn (12. September 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Was nur über die Link Software funktioniert.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (12. September 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Zusammen mit hinter dem Lüfter angebrachten LEDs wird es dann als Disko Semipassiv Netzteil mit klanglicher Untermalung des ratternden Lüfter. Der Sound wird dann natürlich verstärkt und als 3D Sound in Kombi mit einem Soundsystem in diversen Shooter n zu einem tollen Feature.
Das ganze wird dann noch LSD - Farben angemalt und dann als neues Corsair 3D Sound Disko Semipassiv LSD für 500 Euro verkauft und optional mit gesleevten Kabeln für 600.


----------



## Threshold (12. September 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Das Edge kannst  du drin lassen, mit der Bemerkung, dass es unter Last laut ist und der Lüfter Probleme machen könnte.
Wer Voll Modular in der Preisklasse haben will, hat da nicht so viele Alternativen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (12. September 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Dafür kommt ja nun das V550 von CM


----------



## FrozenPie (12. September 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das Edge kannst  du drin lassen, mit der Bemerkung, dass es unter Last laut ist und der Lüfter Probleme machen könnte.
> Wer Voll Modular in der Preisklasse haben will, hat da nicht so viele Alternativen.





Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Dafür kommt ja nun das V550 von CM


Und es gibt noch diese beiden im selben Preisbereich wie das Edge 
1 x EVGA SuperNOVA G2  550  550W ATX 2.3 (220-G2-0550-Y3)
1 x Super Flower Leadex Gold schwarz 550W ATX 2.3 (SF-550F14MG(BK))


----------



## Threshold (12. September 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Das sind nicht zwei sondern nur ein Netzteil. Deswegen sagte ich ja, dass die Auswahl da begrenzt ist.


----------



## FrozenPie (12. September 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das sind nicht zwei sondern nur ein Netzteil. Deswegen sagte ich ja, dass die Auswahl da begrenzt ist.


Glaubst du das interessiert den Kunden?


----------



## Threshold (12. September 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Der Kunde ist interessiert und wissbegierig.


----------



## Pittermann (16. September 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Könnte man nicht auch mal das Cooler Master V-Series V550W in die Liste aufnehmen (vllt. auch noch das V750W für Multi-GPU)?


----------



## DerFoehn (17. September 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Cooler Master V-Series V550 550W ATX 2.31 (RS550-AFBAG1-EU) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich
Du meinst dieses hier?

Klar kann man das aufnehmen. Ich lese mir mal Tests durch. Vielleicht kann man hier ja noch kurz den Unterschied zum VS erläutern. 

Ich sehe grade mit der Voll-Modularität den ersten Unterschied.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. September 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Dazu gibt es einen Test in der PCGH.


----------



## DerFoehn (17. September 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Ups, ist doch schon wieder 2 Wochen her, dass ich die gelesen habe.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. September 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*



DerFoehn schrieb:


> Ups, ist doch schon wieder 2 Wochen her, dass ich die gelesen habe.


Musst noch mal rauskruschteln


----------



## _chiller_ (17. September 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Das V550 ist nicht nur vollmodular, es hat nun auch einen vernünftigen Lüfter bekommen. Trotzdem finde ich es noch etwas zu teuer im Vergleich, aber es ist schon ein ziemlich gutes Netzteil.


----------



## DerFoehn (17. September 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Dann werde ich das hinzufügen! Nur das mit 550 Watt?


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Das Ist von Enhance und gibt es mit 550, 650 und 750 Watt.
Finde ich aktuell aber auch zu teuer. Für den Preis des E10 wäre es schon nicht verkehrt.


----------



## DerFoehn (17. September 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Soll ich denn trotzdem alle 3 Varianten hinzufügen?


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Das 550er Modell reicht. Die anderen sind eher uninteressant.
Für Multi GPU hast du ja das V 850 drin.


----------



## DerFoehn (17. September 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Alles klar. Ist nun in der Liste!


----------



## FrozenPie (17. September 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Du könntest jetzt auch das P10 750W und das P10 550W gegen die jeweilige P11 Variante austauschen


----------



## EastCoast (18. September 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Also ich finde den Preis vom V550 ziemlich okay.

Es ist vollmodular, trotzdem sehr kompakt, im unteren Lastbereich effizienter als die Platinum-Konkurrenz, 20€ günstiger als das P11, und gleich zwei Jahre Vor-Ort-Service sind schon ne ordentliche Hausnummer. Für die allermeisten User sollten die Anschlüsse und Kabellängen auch ausreichend sein.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. September 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Toll. Das P11 bietet dann sogar bessere Technik für die 20 Euro.


----------



## EastCoast (18. September 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Leicht besser trifft es wohl eher. Und dass ein Nutzer die unter Vollast um 0,08V höhere Spannung auf 12V und die um 12mV höhere Restwelligkeit des CM in irgendeiner Weise bemerkt, halte ich für ein Gerücht.  Einzig der Lüfter bzw. die Lautstärke wäre ein wirklich zu spürender Pluspunkt beim P11, aber auch das CM ist nun wirklich alles andere als ein Brüllwürfel...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. September 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Das P11 ist halt schon Hai Ent. Der User merkt im Prinzip auch nicht, ob ein G450m oder ein P11 850 arbeitet. Kannst du nur alles messen. Wenn es Qualmt und stinkt und Hardware kokelt, war es schlecht. Natürlich ist das V550 auch ein sehr gutes NT, würde ich über dem E10 ansiedeln, aber eben nicht ganz soooo Hai Ent.


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*



EastCoast schrieb:


> Leicht besser trifft es wohl eher. Und dass ein Nutzer die unter Vollast um 0,08V höhere Spannung auf 12V und die um 12mV höhere Restwelligkeit des CM in irgendeiner Weise bemerkt, halte ich für ein Gerücht.  Einzig der Lüfter bzw. die Lautstärke wäre ein wirklich zu spürender Pluspunkt beim P11, aber auch das CM ist nun wirklich alles andere als ein Brüllwürfel...



Das P11 glänzt durch die Ausstattung, die bietet niemand. Daher kostet es mehr.


----------



## EastCoast (18. September 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Ja Threshold, das ist mir schon klar. Ich bezog mich bei meinem von dir zitierten Post rein auf die verbaute Technik, und die ist beim CM durchaus schon sehr gut.
Wer drölfzig Kabel braucht, muss sich dann eben anderweitig umsehen.


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Du musst immer das Gesamtpaket eines Netzteils sehen.
Du kaufst dir ja kein Netzteil, weil du es super findest, dass es sekundär zwei Rubycon Caps drin hat. Davon merkst du sowieso nichts.

Du kaufst das Netzteil, weil du die Ausstattung brauchst.
Stell dir mal vor, dein Mainboard hat neben dem 8 Pin EPS Anschluss noch zusätzlich einen 4 Pin Anschluss.
Was machst du? Das P11 bietet das. Das Cooler Master nicht.
Du hast eine teure Soundkarte drin, die einen extra 6 Pin PCIe Stecker benötigt.
Was machst du? Das P11 bietet den Stecker. Das Cooler Master nicht.


----------



## EastCoast (18. September 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*



Threshold schrieb:


> [...]Du kaufst das Netzteil, weil du die Ausstattung brauchst.[...]



Genau das schrieb ich ja. 



EastCoast schrieb:


> Wer drölfzig Kabel braucht, muss sich dann eben anderweitig umsehen.






Threshold schrieb:


> [...]Du kaufst dir ja kein Netzteil, weil du es super findest, dass es sekundär zwei Rubycon Caps drin hat.[...]



Sofern die restlichen Caps ebenfalls aus der Güteklasse sind, dann schon. Falls JunFu, AsiaX und Konsorten, dann nicht. 



Threshold schrieb:


> [...]Du musst immer das Gesamtpaket eines Netzteils sehen.[...]



Naja, da muss ich dir jetzt widersprechen. Zwar gilt das in vielen Fällen, ist aber eben nicht immer sinnvoll.

- Der Extrem-Bencher z.B.  möchte so viel Saft wie möglich auf 12V. Den interessieren weder Effizienz noch Lautstärke noch Schutzschaltungen (dafür hat er nen Feuerlöscher zur Hand).

- Der Sleever/Modder möchte i.d.R ein vollmodulares Netzteil, eventuell gar ein weißes Gerät. Dem würde es nichts bringen, wenn ein schwarzes teilmodulares NT das beste Gesamtpaket hätte.

- Den Headset-only-Zocker interessiert die Lautstärke im Spielebetrieb i.d.R. auch nicht. Der kann in vielen Fällen locker 20€ sparen, wenn er sich ein technisch gleichwertiges, aber unter Last lauteres NT kauft. Hören wird er es beim Zocken trotzdem nicht.

Ich könnte noch weitere Beispiele finden, lasse es an dieser Stelle aber mal gut sein. Will sagen: zuerst sollte mMn anhand eventueller individueller Bedürfnisse eine Vorauswahl an NTs getroffen und erst dann aus diesen Geräten das beste Gesamtpaket ausgewählt werden.

 Da kann ich jetzt auch an letztes Jahr zurückdenken, als ich hier um Rat wegen eines neuen Netzteils gefragt hatte. Damals hatte ich mich, von ein paar Testberichten abgesehen, noch nicht wirklich mit der Materie beschäftigt. Was ich aber wollte war ein technisch gutes Gerät. Lautstärke unter Last hat mich nicht die Bohne interessiert, auch wissend, dass ich diese Lastbereiche mit meinem Setup nicht bzw. nur in Extremfällen erreichen werde.
 Trotzdem wollten mir mindestens eine Handvoll Leute die (von mir selbst in den Raum geworfenen) Seasonic G-450 und Cooler Master VS ausreden und mir stattdessen ein gruppenreguliertes und teureres E9 andrehen.  Seit dem bin ich "geheilt" und konsumiere nahezu jeden NT-Test, den ich finden kann, und bilde mir selbst meine Meinung.


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Und da widerspreche ich dir auch.
1. Die extrem Bencher interessieren sich nicht für die Ausstattung eines Netzteils, die kaufen das stärkste, was es gibt, da ist die Ausstattung entsprechend.
2. Der Sleeve Modder betrachtet ebenfalls das Gesamtpaket, denn was nützt Voll Modular, wenn ihm ein Kabel fehlt, eben weil sein Mainboard neben dem 8 Pin noch ein extra 4 Pin braucht? Er kauft also ein Netzteil, das das bietet und danach schaut er, obs Voll modualr ist.
3. Auch der Headset Spieler braucht das besagte Stromkabel, wenn sein Rechner überhaupt laufen soll, auch er guckt zuerst auf die Ausstattung und dann ob nicht auch das preiswertere reicht, das etwas lauter ist.

Ich spar mir mal weitere Beispiele.
Aber genauso wie bei mainboards schaust du auch bei Netzteilen zuerst auf die benötigte Ausstattung. 

Das Seasonic G 450 ist scheiß laut. Das Cooler Master VS ebenso. Wer ein leises Netzteil will, hat eben das E9 gekauft, so war das mal.


----------



## EastCoast (18. September 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Nein, damit widersprichst du mir nicht, sondern bestätigst mich doch. 
Ich sage doch genau wie du, dass man auf die Ausstattung achten soll. Wo ich dir widerspreche, ist die Sache mit primär aufs Gesamtpaket schauen. 

Aber lassen wir das mal gut sein...ist eh der falsche Thread für derartige Grundsatzdiskussionen.


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Ja, damit ist doch das Gesamtpaket gemeint.
Ich kaufe mir doch kein Netzteil, dessen Support schlecht ist, nur weils voll Modular ist.
Ich schaue immer zuerst aufs Gesamtpaket. Danach kannst du dann differenzieren, aber das Gesamtpaket ist entscheidend.


----------



## DerFoehn (22. September 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Ist irgendwie in Vergessenheit geraten, sorry.
Ich habe aber jetzt das P10 gegen das P11 getauscht.


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Das mit dem Fanless/Semipassiv würde ich trennen.
Semi Passiv extra lohnt nicht. Fanless kannst du extra machen.
Dann würde ich das EVGA GS eher überdenken, wegen der Schwächen bei der Schutzschaltung. 

Das Cooler Master V 850 würde ich bei Multi GPU einfügen und dafür das VS 750 entsorgen.
Wenn du das E10 bei Multi GPU drin lassen willst, nimm lieber das 800 Watt modell.


----------



## DerFoehn (22. September 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Stimmt, das GS wollte ich ja sowie so noch entfernt haben.
Jetzt muss ich erstmal für ganze 2 Stunden in die Schule.  Dann werde ich dir Liste nachher noch optimieren.


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

schule?  

Ich schaue heute Abend noch mal rein, vielleicht finde ich da noch was, hab die Liste eben nur überflogen.


----------



## DerFoehn (22. September 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

So, ich hab das jetzt erstmal alles so übernommen.
Vielleicht gibt es ja noch mehr zu verbessern.


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Ich schaue gerade. Was mir aufgefallen ist:

1. Bei den P11 Multi GPU Schreibst du Doppelstränge PCIe Kabel. Das gilt für alle P11, also auch für das 550er P11 und natürlich auch für das E10 mit 800 Watt. BeQuiet eben. Das wird ohne Ende kritisiert, aber der Hersteller schert sich einen Dreck darum, was die User sagen.

2. Beim E10 mit 400 Watt könntest du bei den Besondernheiten notieren, dass die PCIe Kabel nur über eine Rail laufen, bzw. nur an einer Rail verdrahtet sind. Beim Antec True Power Classic z.b. sind die PCIe Kabel über beide Rails angeschlossen, was besser ist.

3. Bei der PCGH Edition des Seasonic G 550 kannst du bei Besondernheiten notieren, dass die Lüftersteuerung verbessert ist, deswegen ist es leiser und dass die Kabel länger sind. Alles im Vergleich zum normalen G 550 natürlich. Das mit PCGH hast du ja schon bei der Modellbezeichnung drin stehen.


----------



## DerFoehn (22. September 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Ich finde es eine gute Idee, die jeweiligen größten Stärken und Schwächen der Netzteile in den Besonderheiten anzugeben.
Da gibt es bestimmt bei einigen anderen Netzteilen noch etwas zu ergänzen, oder?

Ich habe deine Anmerkungen jedenfalls mal so umgesetzt.
Falls jemand irgendetwas anders siehtoder weitere Verbesserungen hat, immer raus damit.


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Dann müsstest du bei Besonderheiten etwas mehr Platz lassen.
Beim Cooler Master G450M sind die Kabel etwas kurz, also 8 Pin EPS, 24 Pin und PCIe. Daher sollte man gleich Verlängerungen zu kaufen, zumindest den EPS Stecker.
Das Super Flower Hx 450 ist kein Leisetreter. Ebenfalls kurze Kabel. Auch hier 8 Pin Verlängerung einplanen.
Das Antec True Power Classic ist auch nicht so leise. Ab 80% Last gut hörbar.

Bei den Office Netzteilen kannst du notieren, wie viele Sata und Molex Stecker die Netzteile haben. Besonderheiten sind das jetzt nicht, aber gut zu wissen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (22. September 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Glück hat, wer ein Nanoxia DS3 hat, da ist eine gesleevte P8 Verlängerung bei


----------



## DerFoehn (22. September 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

@Thresh: Das mit dem Platz ist so eine Sache. Die Zellen werden ja automatisch größer, wenn mehr drin steht.
Damit die Tabelle nicht zu breit wird, müsste ich Kategoerien entfernen.


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Oder Absätze machen, also Doppelzeilen.


----------



## DerFoehn (22. September 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Ich muss gleich mal gucken. Ich kenne mich mit dem BBCode nicht so gut aus..


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Oder du nutzt Abkürzungen und fügst unten dann eine Legende ein, die die Abkürzungen erklärt, wie Teil Modular, Voll Modual, usw.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (22. September 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Wenn es einfach nur um so eine Forentabelle geht wie ich sie sehe bei der "Liste" von Helfenden Elfen, vielleicht bei längeren Texten (Besonderheiten!!) den Spoiler benutzen


----------



## DerFoehn (22. September 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Ich finde das mit den Abkürzungen prinzipiell nicht schlecht. Dann schreibe ich einfach beispielsweise einfach 1), 2), 3) in die Besonderheiten und unten kann man dann nachlesen, dass das Netzteil teilmodular, semipassiv und unter Last laut ist (als Beispiel).
Nachteil ist halt, dass man nicht alles auf den ersten Blick sehen kann und vor allem beim vergleichen mehrerer Netzteile hin und her scrollen muss.


----------



## mad-onion (22. September 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Hi also erstmal danke für den Thread, das ist für  viele hier sicher eine große Hilfe. 
Ich persönlich finde allerdings das im Multi-GPU Bereich deutlich mehr und andere Netzteile stehen dürften. Ich kann nur sehr die Corsair RM i Serie empfehlen. Gerade für Multi GPU Systeme mit leistungshungrige Grafikkarten sehe ich eher weniger bis gar keine Optionen. Wer z.B. die R9 290 (X)/390 (X) Im Dual Crossfire betreiben will, sucht ein multirail Netzteil mit e700W allein für die Grakas. geht es dann um Triple- oder gar Quad-Gespanne, sehe ich hier überhaupt keine Optionen. schau dir doch mal die Reviews zum RM650i und RM1000i an.


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*



DerFoehn schrieb:


> Ich finde das mit den Abkürzungen prinzipiell nicht schlecht. Dann schreibe ich einfach beispielsweise einfach 1), 2), 3) in die Besonderheiten und unten kann man dann nachlesen, dass das Netzteil teilmodular, semipassiv und unter Last laut ist (als Beispiel).
> Nachteil ist halt, dass man nicht alles auf den ersten Blick sehen kann und vor allem beim vergleichen mehrerer Netzteile hin und her scrollen muss.



Du sollst auch nicht alles abkürzen sondern nur das mit dem Modular, ob ganz oder teil oder gar nicht. Besonderheiten wie längere Kabel oder schlechte Kabel oder Doppelkabel oder so kannst du normal drin lassen.



mad-onion schrieb:


> Hi also erstmal danke für den Thread, das ist für  viele hier sicher eine große Hilfe.
> Ich persönlich finde allerdings das im Multi-GPU Bereich deutlich mehr und andere Netzteile stehen dürften. Ich kann nur sehr die Corsair RM i Serie empfehlen. Gerade für Multi GPU Systeme mit leistungshungrige Grafikkarten sehe ich eher weniger bis gar keine Optionen. Wer z.B. die R9 290 (X)/390 (X) Im Dual Crossfire betreiben will, sucht ein multirail Netzteil mit e700W allein für die Grakas. geht es dann um Triple- oder gar Quad-Gespanne, sehe ich hier überhaupt keine Optionen. schau dir doch mal die Reviews zum RM650i und RM1000i an.



Du siehst keine Option zum RMi?
Oder wie verstehe ich deinen Post?
Es gibt eine Menge Optionen zum RMi.


----------



## mad-onion (24. September 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du siehst keine Option zum RMi?
> Oder wie verstehe ich deinen Post?
> Es gibt eine Menge Optionen zum RMi.


Das hast du falsch verstanden, ich sehe weniger bis gar keine Optionen in der Liste für Stromhungrige (dual/triple/quad)Crossfire/SLI-Gespanne.
Welches NT aus der aktuell bestehenden Liste würde man denn z.B. für ein quad-CF-Gespann 290(X)/390(X) empfehlen?
Auch sähe ich gern die Info, welches NT wieviele 12V-Rails mit wieviel Ampere besitzt in der Liste.
Zur RMi Serie gibt es natürlich einige Optionen, das Thema habe ich ja gerade erst durch.
PS: Kann es sein dass du mich hier im Forum irgendwie verfolgst?


----------



## BenRo (24. September 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Äh, da stehen doch passende in der Tabelle:

- Antec High Current Pro 1200 Watt
- Dark Power Pro 11 1200 Watt


----------



## DerFoehn (24. September 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*



mad-onion schrieb:


> Auch sähe ich gern die Info, welches NT wieviele 12V-Rails mit wieviel Ampere besitzt in der Liste.



Das steht doch bei jedem Netzteil für die 3,3V, 5V und alle 12V Schienen die Stromstärke. Außerdem noch die maximale Belastbarkeit insgesamt auf 12V.


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*



mad-onion schrieb:


> Das hast du falsch verstanden, ich sehe weniger bis gar keine Optionen in der Liste für Stromhungrige (dual/triple/quad)Crossfire/SLI-Gespanne.



Doch, sind drin. 
Andererseits schaut jemand, der sich 4 Grafikkarten kauft, nicht in die Liste rein, der hat schon sein 2000 Watt Netzteil zu Hause liegen.



mad-onion schrieb:


> Welches NT aus der aktuell bestehenden Liste würde man denn z.B. für ein quad-CF-Gespann 290(X)/390(X) empfehlen?



Logischer Weise die, die eine hohe Leistung haben. 



mad-onion schrieb:


> Auch sähe ich gern die Info, welches NT wieviele 12V-Rails mit wieviel Ampere besitzt in der Liste.



Das steht da.



mad-onion schrieb:


> Zur RMi Serie gibt es natürlich einige Optionen, das Thema habe ich ja gerade erst durch.



Genau. Du kannst das HXi nehmen, wenn du unbedingt Corsair willst, bzw. CWT, denn die fertigen das.



mad-onion schrieb:


> PS: Kann es sein dass du mich hier im Forum irgendwie verfolgst?



Also, ich bitte dich, ich war zuerst hier im Thread, ich würde eher annehmen, dass du mich stalkst.


----------



## Pu244 (24. September 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Das E10 800W ist meines Wissens jetzt nicht die ultimatie Empfehlung für Multi GPU. Bei den passiven Netzteilen hat Seasonic noch ein 520W Netzteil im Angebot und Superflower noch 500W, beide sind mMn recht wichtig, außerdem sollte man beim Digifanless darauf hinweisen das es im hohen Lastbereich extrem heiß wird. Für Multi GPU und besonders extrem OC sollte wirklich ein stärkeres Netzteil her - Fury X sei dank - ich würde das Leadex Platinum 2000W empfehlen, das sollte dann (vorerst) allen Anforderungen genügen.



mad-onion schrieb:


> Das hast du falsch verstanden, ich sehe weniger bis gar keine Optionen in der Liste für Stromhungrige (dual/triple/quad)Crossfire/SLI-Gespanne.
> Welches NT aus der aktuell bestehenden Liste würde man denn z.B. für ein quad-CF-Gespann 290(X)/390(X) empfehlen?
> Auch sähe ich gern die Info, welches NT wieviele 12V-Rails mit wieviel Ampere besitzt in der Liste.
> Zur RMi Serie gibt es natürlich einige Optionen, das Thema habe ich ja gerade erst durch.
> PS: Kann es sein dass du mich hier im Forum irgendwie verfolgst?



Naja, in der Liste für Multi GPU und Extrem OC sind etliche Modelle dabei, nur wenn man sich 4 Fury X reinstopft wird es dann doch etwas knapp, dafür würde ich dann das besagte Leadex Platinum 2000W oä. nehmen.


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

166 Ampere ist einfach herrlich.


----------



## Pu244 (24. September 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*



Threshold schrieb:


> 166 Ampere ist einfach herrlich.



Wer extrem OC Betreiben weil oder sich ein extremes CF System aufbauen will muß zu extremen Mitteln greifen...

Wenn du noch ein anders, besseres (oder auch extremeres), Netzteil in der Region kennst, immer her damit. Übrigens glaube ich das es eher wenig Unterschied macht ob man 100A Singlerail hat oder 166A, ein Kurzschluss ist da dann immer problematisch.


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Ob du nun 166 oder 88 Ampere hast, ist in der Tat egal, ich finde die Zahl halt interessant.
Ein Test interessiert mich da schon, ob Super Flower bei dem Modell OCP auch weglässt? Schätze ich mal, lohnt ja auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## Pu244 (24. September 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ob du nun 166 oder 88 Ampere hast, ist in der Tat egal, ich finde die Zahl halt interessant.
> Ein Test interessiert mich da schon, ob Super Flower bei dem Modell OCP auch weglässt? Schätze ich mal, lohnt ja auch nicht wirklich.



Kommt darauf an, wenn du einen eingesteckten PCIe oder 8 Pin CPU Anschluss quasi direkt kurzschließt können da etliche hundert Ampere fließen und die OCP auslösen bevor schlimmeres passiert. Wenn der Kurzschluß hingegen in einem über 3 Adaptern angeschlossen Lüfter stattfindet qualmt es garantiert, wobei ich mir da genereill auch bei anderen Netzteilen keine größeren Hoffnungen machen würde. Richtig problematisch kann das in den USA werden, zu sagen wir haben die OCP eingespart, weil sie eh keinen großen Sinn ergibt, kann dort so richtig teuer werden.


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

OCP weglassen ist aber das Kerngeschäft von Super Flower.


----------



## Pu244 (24. September 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*



Threshold schrieb:


> OCP weglassen ist aber das Kerngeschäft von Super Flower.



Ein neuer Skandal in den USA, der ein Unternehmen Milliarden kosten wird?

Wobei das garnicht so schlecht wäre, am besten wäre es wenn sie so eine Müllfirma wie MS- oder Intertech auseinander nehmen würden, dann bekämen wir wohl endlich automatisch gute Netzteile.


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Das kostet doch keine Milliarden, das kriegt keiner mit.
Ansonsten müssten Hersteller wie MS Tech oder Tronje ja schon längst pleite sein.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (24. September 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

2000 Watt? Mit einem Fx9590 @ 1,7 Volt (verreckt dann wahrscheinlich nach der Garantie), 4 980ti @350 W PTG einer fetten Wakü und dazu natürlich noch 5 HDDS und allem Ramsch bekommst du das wahrscheinlich selbst nicht mal voll


----------



## captain_drink (24. September 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*



Threshold schrieb:


> OCP weglassen ist aber das Kerngeschäft von Super Flower.



Nur auf 12V, wo sie tatsächlich verzichtbar ist, wenn die gesamte Ausgangsleistung über 12V bereitgestellt werden kann.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (24. September 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Bei einer gut funktionierenden OPP brauchst du die OCP mMn nicht. Selbst bei einem "Kruzschluss"(welchen die SCP mitbekommen sollte), steigt ja gleichzeitig die Primärlast des Netzteils und ab einem bestimmten Punkt greift dann die OPP.
In meinen Augen iss das gehüpft wie gesprungen ... Bei einem Gruppenreguliertem Netzteil sollte die OCP vorhanden sein, dass es sich nicht selber, oder andere Hardware im Rechner killt 

Ist jedenfalls meine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## _chiller_ (24. September 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ein Test interessiert mich da schon, ob Super Flower bei dem Modell OCP auch weglässt?


Ich glaube die Schutzschaltungen hat bei dem Teil noch niemand getestet, da man mit den Teststationen nicht genügend Belastung erzeugen kann


----------



## Pu244 (24. September 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das kostet doch keine Milliarden, das kriegt keiner mit.
> Ansonsten müssten Hersteller wie MS Tech oder Tronje ja schon längst pleite sein.



In den USA ist das nichts untypisches, wobei ich denke das bei Firmen dieser Art wirklich nichts zu holen ist. Dem Spamkönig haben sie ja auch mehrere hundert Mio $ Strafe aufegbrummt und VW fürchtet jetzt auch um seine Milliarden, dagen ist das was in Deutschland verhängt werden kann lächerlich. Man muß sich da nur so ein Netzteil kaufen und eine Sammelklage starten, die Beweisführung das die noch nie ein vernünftiges Netzteil verkauft haben, das die volle Leistung geliefert hat und vernünftige Schutzschaltungen hatte dürfte leicht fallen. Wenn man dann noch Interna hat, in denen klar hervorgeht das alle von dem Betrug wußten ("Anweisung an alle: unsere Netzteile NICHT für Firmen PCs verwenden, kauft Qualitätsware" oder "die Kunden kaufen den Schrott trotzdem"), dann sieht es gut aus, dann werden US Gerichte richtig böse. Wenn nun jedem Kunden einige tausend $ an Schadensersatz zugesprochen werden, dann überlegen sich auch die anderen Hersteller ob es sich wirklich lohnt Müll zu verkaufen.



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> 2000 Watt? Mit einem Fx9590 @ 1,7 Volt (verreckt dann wahrscheinlich nach der Garantie), 4 980ti @350 W PTG einer fetten Wakü und dazu natürlich noch 5 HDDS und allem Ramsch bekommst du das wahrscheinlich selbst nicht mal voll



Ich schätze mal es war Sinn und Erschaffungszweck das man so ein Netzteil auch in den abenteuerlichsten Konfigurationen nicht kleinkriegt.

Wobei, mit 4 Fury X und einem Dualsockelboard mit zwei 8 Kern Xeons, die ordentlich geprügelt werden, wird es mehr als nur eng oder auch wenn AMD Single GPU Karten mit mehr als 450W Verbrauch rausbringt (bei 380W sind sie ja schon). Von daher brauchen wir ein 2,4 kW Netzteil und danach, zumindest in Deutschland, neue Steckdosen um noch krassere Netzteile anzuschließen. Alternativ kann man auch mehrere Netzteile verwenden und sich den Strom, per Verlängerungskabel, in mehreren Räumen holen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (24. September 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Wieso? 3586 Watt liefert doch eine Dose? Dann geht ja auch mit Monitor und Drucker und Leselampe und und und auch noch ein 3k NT. Oder sind die Sicherungen für ein ganzes Zimmer und nicht, wie ich immer dachte für jede einzelne Dose?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (24. September 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Kommt drauf an wie es gezogen wurde. Meistens sind die Dosen Zimmerweise an eine Sicherung geklemmt. Ansonsten würden die Kästen ja den Rahmen sprengen.
Steckdosen die Geräte versorgen, die normalerweise immer am Netz sind, werden dagegen mit einer Sicherung abgesichert (Kühlschrank zb).
Ansonsten wird die zur Verfügungstehende Leistung vom Sicherungstyp und Nennstrom bestimmt.
Dafür wiederum müssen aber Kabelquerschnitt, Kabellänge zur Sicherung, Verlegeart, etc passen.


----------



## Pu244 (25. September 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Wieso? 3586 Watt liefert doch eine Dose? Dann geht ja auch mit Monitor und Drucker und Leselampe und und und auch noch ein 3k NT. Oder sind die Sicherungen für ein ganzes Zimmer und nicht, wie ich immer dachte für jede einzelne Dose?



Jein,
das Problem ist das die Schukosteckdose auf kurzfristig 16A (und damit 3680W@230V) ausgelegt ist, Mittelfristig aber nur auf 10-12A. Was Kurzfristig ganz genau ist steht so nicht fest, im Zweifel bis es anfängt zu qualmen. Für 16A bräuchte man eigentlich eine dieser blauen CEE Steckdosen, auch als Caravanstecker bekannt, darüber kann man sich dann für 32A einphasig oder 3 Phasen Wechselstrom entscheiden, wobei ich letzeren in der 32A Version nehmen würde (wenn schon, denn schon). Die Schweizer haben spezielle 16A Steckdosen, die das auch aushalten und die Briten haben jeweils 13A in einem 32A Ringsystem (die können also zwei 3000W Netzteile und noch krimskrams anschließen [hat dafür andere Nachteile]).


----------



## mad-onion (25. September 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Ja War mein Fehler mit den Werten. ich hab mir das auf meinem Handy angesehen, da sind die Tabellen nicht vollständig angezeigt.
Was meine Entscheidung betrifft, so ist es  das Corsair RM1000i geworden. Die Umschaltmöglichkeit zwischen single- und multirail, das Monitoring der Verbrauchswerte, die Spannungsstabilität und die insgesamt positiven Reviews haben mich überzeugt. Habs gestern bei mf bestellt, sollte morgen ankommen. Mehr als 180 wollte ich auch nicht ausgeben und für den Preis und meine persönlichen  Ansprüche war das aus meiner Sicht der aktuell beste Deal. Von wem es gefertigt wird spielt für mich keine Rolle solange das Produkt den Reviews entspricht. Aerocool hat von seinem OEM z.b. zu Beginn der strike-x Serie nur die erste Charge nach Vorgabe bekommen, die zweite hat der OEM eigenmächtig "verbilligt". das hat tomshardware rausgefunden.


----------



## Kreuz_Ass (28. September 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Danke für die Auflistung!
Wird mir in Zukunft sicher helfen, wenn ein neuer PC zusammengestellt werden soll. Habe eine solche Liste bisher noch nirgendswo anders gesehen.


----------



## lioline40 (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Wow so ne Liste suche ich schon lange. Ich hab leider keinen Plan von PSU`s. 

Was zeichnet ein extreme oc NT aus?  

und was haltet ihr von biligeren NT wie z.B.: das "Club 3D CSP-X1200CB"


----------



## DerFoehn (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Die Kategorie extreme OC beinhaltet Netzteile mit nur einer, sehr starken 12V Schiene. Diese Netzteile sind durch das Single Rail Design und die hohen Stromstärken gefährdet im Falle eines Kurzschlusses oder eines anderen Fehlers nicht rechtzeitig abzuschalten, weil oft die Schutzschaltungen zu spät greifen. PCGH in Gefahr hat das mal mit einem 1200W Netzteil getestet. 
Deshalb sollten Single Rail Netzteile spätestens (!) ab 800W im privaten Spiele Rechner gemieden werden. 

Zu dem Club Netzteil muss dir einer der Experten hier was sagen.


----------



## Threshold (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*



DerFoehn schrieb:


> Zu dem Club Netzteil muss dir einer der Experten hier was sagen.



Andyson. Erinnert stark an die LC Power Metatron Serie -- zumindest die, die eben von Andyson produziert wird. Sind ja noch andere Hersteller drin wie CWT und Great Wall.
Hier ist ein Review. Da kann sich jeder selbst ein Urteil bilden.
https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Club_3D/CSP-X1200CB/1.html


----------



## EastCoast (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*



DerFoehn schrieb:


> Die Kategorie extreme OC beinhaltet Netzteile mit nur einer, sehr starken 12V Schiene. Diese Netzteile sind durch das Single Rail Design und die hohen Stromstärken gefährdet im Falle eines Kurzschlusses oder eines anderen Fehlers nicht rechtzeitig abzuschalten, weil oft die Schutzschaltungen zu spät greifen. PCGH in Gefahr hat das mal mit einem 1200W Netzteil getestet.
> Deshalb sollten Single Rail Netzteile spätestens (!) ab 800W im privaten Spiele Rechner gemieden werden.[...]



Multi Rail bietet zwar einen gewissen Sicherheitsvorteil, allerdings sollte man den nicht überbewerten. Millionen von hochwattigen SR-Netzteilen auf der ganzen Welt verrichten tadellos ihre Arbeit. Zur Lektüre empfiehlt sich dieser PCGH-Beitrag:
Die ewige Diskussion über den Sinn und Unsinn von Singe-Rail-Netzteilen! - Ein Kommentar von Marco Albert

Ich zitiere mal einige Passagen:



> Hält man mit den Versicherungen Rücksprache, sind schon Wohnungsbrände, die vom PC verursacht wurden, ein sehr seltenes Ereignis. Beschränkt man sich auf die aufs Netzteil zurückgeführten Brände, sinkt die Anzahl weiter.Wir kennen keinen einzigen Fall, bei dem ein Wohnungsbrand auf ein Single-Rail-Netzteil als Ursache zurückgeführt werden konnte.





> Unser berühmtes Video mit dem Corsair AX 1200 in der Hauptrolle funktioniert nur aufgrund der extrem hohen Nennleistung, der Leistungsreserven und der bewusst gewählten Faktoren Drahtlänge und Querschnitt derart eindrucksvoll. Mit entsprechender Planung lassen sich derartige Demonstrationsvideos auch mit Multi-Rail-Netzteilen basteln. Auch mit den nicht unüblichen 450 Watt Auslöseschwelle bei einem Multi-Rail-Netzteil lässt sich ein einzelnes Kabel zum glühen bringen.



Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ein solides SR-Netzteil den Rechner aufgrund zu spät greifender OPP/OCP in Flammen aufgehen lässt, ist daher wahrscheinlich in etwa so groß wie an ein und demselben Tag den Lotto-Jackpot zu knacken und danach vom Blitz getroffen zu werden. Die immer wieder zu lesenden "OMG Single Rail, wir werden alle sterben!!!!1111einseinself"-Posts sind daher wenig hilfreich und eher Panikmache denn wirklich faktenbasiert.

Die öfters mal gebrachten Beispiele von brennenden NTs sind Billigheimer wie der eine Fall vom Computer im Kinderzimmer. Bei solchen Böllern ist es dann auch egal, wie viele 12V-Schienen die haben. Die wären dank nicht vorhandener Schutzschaltungen wohl auch mit 8 Rails in Flammen aufgegangen.


----------



## DerFoehn (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Ich hatte nicht vor Single Rail Netzteile zu verurteilen. Ich wollte nur erklären, wie die Kategorie "Extreme OC" entstanden ist.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*



DerFoehn schrieb:


> Die Kategorie extreme OC beinhaltet Netzteile mit nur einer, sehr starken 12V Schiene. Diese Netzteile sind durch das Single Rail Design und die hohen Stromstärken gefährdet im Falle eines Kurzschlusses oder eines anderen Fehlers nicht rechtzeitig abzuschalten, weil oft die Schutzschaltungen zu spät greifen. PCGH in Gefahr hat das mal mit einem 1200W Netzteil getestet.



Du darfst aber auch nicht vergessen ... Diese Test sollte nicht zeigen das die Schutzschaltungen nicht greifen, sondern er sollte vor Augen führen, was passiert wenn sie nicht greifen. Das die SCP in diesem Fall nicht greifen konnte, liegt an dem langen Kabel ... Je höher der Wiederstand (Kabel + Übergangwiederstand am Stecker), umso schwieriger wird es für die SCP einen niederohmigen Kurzschluss zu erkennen ... In diesem Fall kannst du nur hoffen das die OCP oder die OPP vom Netzteil greift, was du bei einem 1200W Single Rail selbstverständlich vergessen kannst ... Jedenfalls unter diesen Vorraussetzungen ^^
*Also versteht dieses Video bitte nicht falsch ... Es ist beabsichtigt das dort keine Schutzschaltung greift !!!*



EastCoast schrieb:


> Multi Rail bietet zwar einen gewissen Sicherheitsvorteil, allerdings sollte man den nicht überbewerten



Genauso ist es ... Im Bereich von 40 - 50A wird es nicht nur für´s Kabel, sondern auch für den Molex etwas unangenehm 

Außerdem sollte man sich da keine Sorgen machen, solange man nicht seinen Rechner mit Adaptern oder anderen Kabel zugemüllt hat.


----------



## Threshold (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Die Frage ist immer, wie gut die Schutzschaltungen implementiert sind.
Man muss sich nur das EVGA GS auf Seasonic Basis anschauen. Was nützt die tolle Technik, wenn eine Schutzschaltung erst gar nicht verbaut ist?


----------



## DerFoehn (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Wie gesagt, ich habe nicht gesagt, dass Single Rail Netzteile zwangsläufig eine Gefahr für den PC darstellen und das Video war nur als Beispiel des Worst Case gedacht.


----------



## 100001 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Soviel vom Label Bequiet,
aber kein einziges vom Primär Fertiger alias FSP


----------



## DerFoehn (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Die FSP Netzteile zeichnen sich soweit ich weiß durch eine viel zu aggressive Lüftersteuerung aus und sind daher wenig empfehlenswert. Da kann man direkt zu den BeQuiets greifen.


----------



## 100001 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Nur die Aurum Gold (ohne zusätzliche Bezeichnungen) zeichnet sich dafür aus,
das ist noch lange kein Grund alles über einen Kammm zu scheren.

Ebenso ist der Gedanke falsch, das man gleich zu BQ greifen kann


----------



## der pc-nutzer (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*



100001 schrieb:


> Nur die Aurum Gold (ohne zusätzliche Bezeichnungen) zeichnet sich dafür aus,



Aurum Pro, Aurum 92+, Hexa(+) und Raider sind auch nicht grad die leisesten


----------



## BenRo (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem FSP PT 850Watt aus? Wäre das zB für ein SLI empfehlenswert & leise?
https://geizhals.de/fsp-fortron-source-pt-850w-atx-2-31-pt-850fm-a1192267.html


----------



## Threshold (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*



100001 schrieb:


> Soviel vom Label Bequiet,
> aber kein einziges vom Primär Fertiger alias FSP



Und wozu?



100001 schrieb:


> Nur die Aurum Gold (ohne zusätzliche Bezeichnungen) zeichnet sich dafür aus,
> das ist noch lange kein Grund alles über einen Kammm zu scheren.
> 
> Ebenso ist der Gedanke falsch, das man gleich zu BQ greifen kann



Kennst du ein leises FSP Netzteil?
Ich nur das Xilenser und das ist passiv.


----------



## captain_drink (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

FSP hat auch viel alten Gammel im Angebot, Aurum (S), Aurum 92+, Raider usw. 
Die technologisch am weitesten fortgeschrittenen Plattformen sind hingegen hauptsächlich beQuiet!-custom und nur darüber erhältlich (E10/Powerzone, P11).
Wer die interessantesten Produkte von FSP möchte, muss daher zwangsläufig zu BQ greifen.


----------



## lioline40 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*



DerFoehn schrieb:


> Die Kategorie extreme OC beinhaltet Netzteile mit nur einer, sehr starken 12V Schiene. Diese Netzteile sind durch das Single Rail Design und die hohen Stromstärken gefährdet im Falle eines Kurzschlusses oder eines anderen Fehlers nicht rechtzeitig abzuschalten, weil oft die Schutzschaltungen zu spät greifen. PCGH in Gefahr hat das mal mit einem 1200W Netzteil getestet.
> Deshalb sollten Single Rail Netzteile spätestens (!) ab 800W im privaten Spiele Rechner gemieden werden.
> 
> Zu dem Club Netzteil muss dir einer der Experten hier was sagen.



Ok jetzt weiß ich alles über die "Gefahren" aber was ist den der Vorteil beim extreme OC


----------



## 100001 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*



captain_drink schrieb:


> FSP hat auch viel alten Gammel im Angebot, Aurum (S), Aurum 92+
> .


Gut dich kann man nicht mehr Ernst nehmen



Threshold schrieb:


> Kennst du ein leises FSP Netzteil?
> .


1x FSP300-60GHS 300W SFX12V (meins)
1x Aurum 92+  650W
2x FSP650-80EGN 650W


----------



## DerFoehn (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Das Aurum 92+ ist ziemlich angestaubt. Kein DC-DC und leise ist es auf keinen Fall. 

Kann man in diversen Tests nachlesen.

Edit: Auch das Aurum S ist wegen der gruppenregulierten Schaltung nicht mehr empfehlenswert.


----------



## Threshold (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Das Aurum 92+ kann man sich echt schenken. Das ist einfach nur ein Standard Aurum auf Platin hoch geblasen.
Und laut ist es auch, keine Sorge. Musst du mal richtig auslasten.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Aurum, gibt es die Plattform auch als BQ!? 
War das nicht ganz so effiziente nicht ein E9?


----------



## Threshold (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Das war das E9. 
Effizient war es natürlich schon, hat ja Gold. Aber eben Gruppe.


----------



## captain_drink (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*



DerFoehn schrieb:


> Das Aurum 92+ ist ziemlich angestaubt. Kein DC-DC und leise ist es auf keinen Fall.
> 
> Kann man in diversen Tests nachlesen.



Allerdings: Silverstone Strider Essential Gold 600 W ? bringing essential to next level
Das Verhalten bei Crossloads ist blamabel, auch einige Schutzschaltungen scheinen nicht zu greifen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Aber eben Gruppe.



Und das kauft eh kaum ein "Wissender" heute im Der Leistungsklasse. Und was will man noch von einem sehr effizienten lautem E9


captain_drink schrieb:


> Allerdings: Silverstone Strider Essential Gold 600 W ? bringing essential to next level


Ich finde das schon kritisch, erreicht ein 600W NT nur 550 W Auf 12V.
Generell so überlabeln. Vor allem fast 10%.
Spannungsquali ist schon mal nicht so geil. Aber Crossload ist ja unter aller Sau.


----------



## 100001 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und laut ist es auch, keine Sorge. Musst du mal richtig auslasten.


Hmmm in dem WaKü PC wo es verwendet wird müsste man es heraushören, tut man aber nicht



DerFoehn schrieb:


> Das Aurum 92+ ist ziemlich angestaubt. Kein DC-DC
> .


DC-DC hat nicht nur Vorteile,
u.a. 
DC-DC ist nur Gut solange die Rail/s nicht komplett ausgelastet ist/sind,
von der niedrigeren Überlast Toleranz ganz zu schweigen

was man noch dazu zählen kann:
Mehr Bauteile was die Fehleranfälligkeit erhöht


----------



## DerFoehn (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Ich glaube eher, dass Gruppe mehr Nachteile hat.


----------



## FrozenPie (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*



100001 schrieb:


> DC-DC hat nicht nur Vorteile,
> u.a.
> DC-DC ist nur Gut solange die Rail/s nicht komplett ausgelastet ist/sind,
> von der niedrigeren Überlast Toleranz ganz zu schweigen


In heutigen Spiele-Rechnern wird zu 90% nur noch die 12V-Schiene belastet und in diesem Szenario stinkt Gruppenregulation gegen Indyregulation sehr deutlich ab. Gruppenregulation ist einfach nicht mehr Zeitgemäß in Gamingrechnern, in Office-PCs hingegen ist das kein Problem, da die Auslastung dort weniger 12V-Lastig ist


----------



## 100001 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Ach 90% ?,
was ist für dich ein Spiele Rechner?, 1x SSD + 1x HDD

Sehr enges Weltbild


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Nein, eine starke CPU und GPU die so stark an der 12V nuckeln, dass die 3,3V und 5V bei Gruppenregulierten NT´s außerhalb der Spec´s laufen und dir u.U. die Massenspeicher killen


----------



## FrozenPie (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*



100001 schrieb:


> Ach 90% ?,
> was ist für dich ein Spiele Rechner?, 1x SSD + 1x HDD
> 
> Sehr enges Weltbild


CPU + GPU 300-400W je nach Konfig und SSD + HDD mit 10-15W (Da kein Spiel Dauervollast auf alle Platten anwendet. Selbst bei drei oder vier HDDs im Rechner kommst du unter Spielelast nicht auf über 30W) auf 5V (3.3V kann man vergessen). In solchen Situationen kratzen die Gruppe-NTs ziemlich ab und landen häufig sogar außerhalb der ATX-Norm


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*



PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Nein, eine starke CPU und GPU die so stark an der 12V nuckeln, dass die 3,3V und 5V bei Gruppenregulierten NT´s außerhalb der Spec´s laufen und dir u.U. die Massenspeicher killen



Ich glaube so einfach ist das nicht. Ich bin letztens erst irgendwo aufgeklärt worden, dass moderne Festplatten und evtl auch SSD´s Schutzdioden haben, welche sich bei zu hoher Spannung kurz schließen und die SCP vom Netzteil auslösen ...
Ob das was dran ist, kann ich noch nicht genau sagen. Aber vorstellen kann ich mir sowas schon ...

Sollte das nicht so sein, so klärt mich bitte auf


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Deswegen das u.U. (unter Umständen)


----------



## 100001 (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> CPU + GPU 300-400W je nach Konfig und SSD + HDD mit 10-15W (Da kein Spiel Dauervollast auf alle Platten anwendet. Selbst bei drei oder vier HDDs im Rechner kommst du unter Spielelast nicht auf über 30W) auf 5V (3.3V kann man vergessen).



Ja so gesehen stimmts auch wieder,
naja ich bleib beim P/L für mich besten, bis sich bei mir die XX W Differenz armotisieren, gute Nacht bei 14cent/kw


----------



## Pu244 (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*



lioline40 schrieb:


> Ok jetzt weiß ich alles über die "Gefahren" aber was ist den der Vorteil beim extreme OC



Wenn man eine Karte oder CPU extrem übertaktet ziehen diese natürlich auch extrem viel Strom (CPU > 250W, Graka > 400W) und ein gutes Multirailnetzteil schaltet dann ordungsgemäß ab. Wenn du also den flüssigen Stickstoff rausholst, sollest du also ein Singlerailnetzteil mit weit über 1000W haben, sonst könntest du noch schneller vor einem schwarzen Bildschirm stehen als dir lieb ist.



SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Ich glaube so einfach ist das nicht. Ich bin letztens erst irgendwo aufgeklärt worden, dass moderne Festplatten und evtl auch SSD´s Schutzdioden haben, welche sich bei zu hoher Spannung kurz schließen und die SCP vom Netzteil auslösen ...
> Ob das was dran ist, kann ich noch nicht genau sagen. Aber vorstellen kann ich mir sowas schon ...
> 
> Sollte das nicht so sein, so klärt mich bitte auf



Das ist Quatsch:

1: Müßte die Sache sehr genau auslösen, sprich es kommen nur Dioden und keine Varistoren oder Gasentladungsröhrchen zum Einsatz.
2: Dioden, die hochen Strömen etwas länger standhalten, sind relativ teuer und auch etwas größer, die würde man sehen.
3: Selbst wenn die SCP/OPP auslöst dürfte ein billiger SATA Stecker dem nicht so ohne weiteres standhalten.
4: Wenn sie nicht auslöst qualmt es schön vor sich hin, zumal die dünnen SATA Kabel (am besten noch per Adapter) der zweitschlimmste Ort für einen Kurzschluß sind.
5: Im Fall von 3 und 4 ist der Hersteller der SSD schuld, sprich er darf nicht nur seine SSD tauschen, sondern auch das Netzteil und sein Ruf ist im Eimer.

Besser wäre es ein Bauteil zu nehmen, das bei erhöhter Spannung einfach durchbrennt, um den Kunden zu beweisen das sein Netzteil Müll war.

Erheblich wahrscheinlicher ist jedoch das dieses Problem einfach nicht auftritt. Heute braucht fast gar kein Chip 5V direkt (zumindest wenn er auch nur etwas komplexer ist), 3,3V hat sich abseits der Mainboards nie durchgesetzt und war bei SATA völliger Quatsch, von daher sitzen wohl die meisten Bauteile eh hinter einem Spannungswandler. Wenn man das einigermaßen gut auslegt ist es egal ob auf der 5V Schiene 4V oder 8V anliegen, theoretisch könnte man die Sache eigentlich gleich aus der 12V Leitung speisen, sprich es geht eher der Controller im Netzteil (der wird wohl meist mit 5V oder 3,3V direkt betrieben) kaputt und die SSD ist fein raus.



100001 schrieb:


> DC-DC hat nicht nur Vorteile,
> u.a.
> DC-DC ist nur Gut solange die Rail/s nicht komplett ausgelastet ist/sind,
> von der niedrigeren Überlast Toleranz ganz zu schweigen
> ...



Gruppenregulation erfordert auch ein paar Bauteile und sofern man nicht gerade einen alten AGP PC betreiben will, wird es wohl zu keiner Überlast auf der 5V Schiene kommen. Zwar könnte die Last, dank den 2A@5V bei USB 3.1 wieder leicht ansteigen, für die bis zu 100W pro Anschluß sind dann aber sowieso die 12V oder die zu erzeugenden 20V zuständig

Von daher bleibt es dabei DC-DC ist Stand der Technik und etwas anderes sollte (bzw. kann) man nicht kaufen.

Gruppenregulierte Netzteile sind heute einfach nichtmehr zeitgemäß und Indy Netzteile mit einem eigenständigem 5V/3,3V Stromkreis sind einfach zu teuer.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*



Pu244 schrieb:


> Das ist Quatsch:
> 
> 1: Müßte die Sache sehr genau auslösen, sprich es kommen nur Dioden und keine Varistoren oder Gasentladungsröhrchen zum Einsatz.
> 2: Dioden, die hochen Strömen etwas länger standhalten, sind relativ teuer und auch etwas größer, die würde man sehen.
> ...



Das iss wieder das typische am Internet ...

Weißt du das jetzt genau oder sind das jetzt auch nur Vermutungen, weil es so sein könnte
Mit dem ich damals darüber gesprochen habe, der sagte mir, er weis das ganz genau das das so ist, von daher wäre es schön, wenn du ein paar Beispiele bringen kannst, die deine Thesen stützen ... Vermuten kann ich selber


----------



## Threshold (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*



100001 schrieb:


> Hmmm in dem WaKü PC wo es verwendet wird müsste man es heraushören, tut man aber nicht



Ich sagte ja, du musst es mal auslasten.



100001 schrieb:


> DC-DC hat nicht nur Vorteile,
> u.a.
> DC-DC ist nur Gut solange die Rail/s nicht komplett ausgelastet ist/sind,
> von der niedrigeren Überlast Toleranz ganz zu schweigen
> ...



Wie?


----------



## Pittermann (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem Seasonic S12G 550W aus? Laut CB ist das in Ordnung, nur nicht wirklich leise.


----------



## Threshold (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Wie das eben so ist bei Seasonic. Technisch brauchbar, aber eben zu laut und daher lohnt es sich meiner Meinung nach nicht, das zu empfehlen.
Dann müsste es schon sehr preiswert sein.


----------



## Pittermann (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Stimmt, das E10 ist nur ein paar Euro teurer.


----------



## Threshold (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Das Seasonic G 550 ist zwar immer noch bei 70€ -- was man dann ausgeben kann, denn meiner Meinung nach ist es nicht mehr wert -- aber für den Preis nicht mehr zu bekommen.
Die ersten Händler, die das haben, wollen zum Teil deutlich über 80 und 90€ haben und das ist dann wiederum zu teuer.
Das ist meines Erachtens auch aktuell das größte Problem, das Seasonic hat. Die sind in der Mittelklasse einfach zu teuer für das, was sie liefern.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Immerhin ist das P/L besser als es bei Corsair jemals sein wird.


----------



## Threshold (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Aber wenn du ein Netzteil haben willst, so um 70-100€, schaust du nicht bei Seasonic. Da schaust du bei BeQuiet, Super Flower, Cooler Master nach, oder Antec.


----------



## captain_drink (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Immerhin ist das P/L besser als es bei Corsair jemals sein wird.



Die RMx liegen preislich ziemlich gut, finde ich.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*



captain_drink schrieb:


> Die RMx liegen preislich ziemlich gut, finde ich.


Ja das geht sogar fast. 
Aber ich spreche von Durchschnittlichem Mist für teures Geld... Cx... Cs 450....


----------



## Threshold (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

So teuer sind die preiswerten Corsair Modelle ja nicht. Aber bei dem Preis kannst du eben auch keine Wunder erwarten.
Und so ein Corsair RMx mit 550 Watt kostet über 90€. Also das, was auch die anderen guten Netzteile so kosten, wie eben das E10 oder das Leadex.
Wobei wir dann wieder bei dem Punkt angekommen sind, dass Qualität Geld kostet.
Und bei annähernd gleichen Preise schaue ich mir immer das Gesamtpaket an.
Der Support von Corsair ist deutlich nerviger als der anderer Hersteller.


----------



## chischko (1. November 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Servus und guten Morgen Foehn! Ich hab mal etwas durch geschaut und mir ist da was aufgefallen: 
Das E10 500W NON-CM gibt es gem deiner Liste ab 65 Euro, ich finde es aber nur ab 85 Euro https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-straight-power-10-500w-atx-2-4-e10-500w-bn231-a1165594.html
Und die CM Variante ab 95 Euro: https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-straight-power-10-cm-500w-atx-2-4-e10-cm-500w-bn234-a1165357.html 

Wenn Du günstigere Bezugsquellen hast/findest: Jederzeit her damit, dann beziehe ich die nur noch darüber #
Edit: Außerdem liegt dieser Preis auch um WELTEN daneben: Antec High Current Pro HCP-850 Platinum, 850W ATX 2.3 (0761345-06250-3/0761345-06251-0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (210 vs. echt 155 Euro)


----------



## DerFoehn (1. November 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

Huhu 
Du hast Recht, die Preise hab ich länger nicht aktualisiert (das Datum steht unter der Liste). Danke für den Hinweis, dass sich da teilweise deutliche Unterschiede aufgetan haben, dann muss ich da mal nachbessern. 

Gruß


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (2. November 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*



DerFoehn schrieb:


> Huhu
> Du hast Recht, die Preise hab ich länger nicht aktualisiert (das Datum steht unter der Liste). Danke für den Hinweis, dass sich da teilweise deutliche Unterschiede aufgetan haben, dann muss ich da mal nachbessern.
> 
> Gruß



Ich weis zwar nicht ob das geht, aber evtl gibt es Links, die sich automatisch bei/via geizhals aktualisieren


----------



## chischko (2. November 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand September 2015)*

GET Parameter im Forentext zu ziehen könnte tricky werden glaub ich... man könnte sich das mal ansehen als Code einzubetten.... ich schau mal die LIB daheim durch am großen Rechner, ob ich da was finde...


----------



## DerFoehn (2. November 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2015)*

@chischko: Beim Straight Power 10 scheinst du dich verguckt zu haben, die 65€ beziehen sich auf die 400W Variante und die 85€ auf die 500er ohne CM. Das stimmt also soweit. 
Den Preis des HCP 850 hab ich angepasst.

Gruß


----------



## chischko (2. November 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2015)*

Hm damn... dann bin ich wohl in der Zeile verrutscht... was mir aber noch aufgefallen ist der Link des E10 500W CM führt zu nem Produktvergleich.. ist das beabsichtigt?
Produktvergleich be quiet! Straight Power 10 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-500W/BN231), be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## DerFoehn (2. November 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2015)*

Jap, das ist es. Ganz einfac aus dem Grund, dass ich die non-CM und die CM Version in einer Zeile zusammengefasst habe. Daher ist das (CM) auch in Klammern.


----------



## chischko (2. November 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2015)*

Aaaaah ich verstehe... jetzt


----------



## besteck (4. November 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2015)*

Welches Netzteil könnt ihr mir zu folgendes System empfehlen? 


1 x Samsung SSD 850 Evo  250GB, SATA (MZ-75E250B)
1 x Intel Core i5-6500, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80662I56500)
1 x Kingston HyperX Fury DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR4-2400, CL15-15-15 (HX424C15FBK2/8)
1 x MSI GTX 960 4GD5T OC, GeForce GTX 960, 4GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (V320-044R)
1 x MSI Z170A Krait Gaming (7984-006R)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Ben Nevis (84000000119)
1 x TP-Link Archer T9E, PCIe x1


Hatte an das Be Quiet Straight Power 10 400W gedacht, reicht das aus?
Bin mir aber noch nicht sicher, ob ich nicht lieber zum 6600K greifen soll, also ruhig bisschen Puffer einplanen..


----------



## Gripschi (4. November 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2015)*

Von der Sache reicht das 500er auch für vieles weitere bis auf eine 2te GraKa.

Aber muss es so ne teuere Wlan Karte sein? Steck da lieber was in die GraKa.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (4. November 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2015)*

TP-Link TL-WN823N, USB 2.0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Quadratisch. Praktisch. Gut. Günstig. Hab ich auch ist also aus Prinzip gut


----------



## captain_drink (4. November 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2015)*

Das E10 400W reicht zwar, Aufrüstungen sind aufgrund der lediglich 18A starken 12V-Rail jedoch damit Essig. Daher würde ich das 500er nehmen.


----------



## Pu244 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2015)*



Gripschi schrieb:


> Aber muss es so ne teuere Wlan Karte sein? Steck da lieber was in die GraKa.



Kommt halt eben darauf an was man für Ansprüche hat, N-WLAN schafft so um die 5 MB/sec netto über einen 150 MBit Kanal, sprich die 300 MBit Billiglösung schafft 10 MB/sec. Wenn man etwas mehr will muß man erheblich mehr investieren, bei den 1,3 GBit ac kommen real noch ca. 40 MB/sec an, ideal für eine echte 300 MBit Internetverbindung, im 2,4 GHz Band wären es dann noch um die 20 MB/sec, das reicht dann auch für das neueste VDSL (entsprechender Empfang vorausgesetzt.


----------



## gorgeous188 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2015)*

Witzigerweise reicht selbst 100M Fast Ethernet für eine VDSL100 Leitung.
Bei einem Laptop verstehe ich ja, dass man WLAN braucht, weil man sich damit ja bewegen kann. Der Desktop hingegen ist immer am gleichen Platz, bevor es ans WLAN kommt muss man erst diverse andere Kabel ausstecken. In so gut wie allen Fällen kann man ein Netzwerkkabel legen. Das wäre zunächst die sinnvollere Lösung, bevor man an eine so teure WLAN Karte denkt. Nur wenn es eben absolut gar nicht machbar ist.


----------



## Pu244 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2015)*



gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Witzigerweise reicht selbst 100M Fast Ethernet für eine VDSL100 Leitung.



Nicht ganz, real bleiben etwa 72-80 MBits in  beide Richtungen, von 100/40MBit/sec bleiben also dann bestenfalls 80/40 übrig.



gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Bei einem Laptop verstehe ich ja, dass man WLAN braucht, weil man sich damit ja bewegen kann. Der Desktop hingegen ist immer am gleichen Platz, bevor es ans WLAN kommt muss man erst diverse andere Kabel ausstecken. In so gut wie allen Fällen kann man ein Netzwerkkabel legen. Das wäre zunächst die sinnvollere Lösung, bevor man an eine so teure WLAN Karte denkt. Nur wenn es eben absolut gar nicht machbar ist.



Das hängt ganz davon ab,

1: bist du bei einer Mitswohnung recht beschränkt was das Legen neuer Leitungen angeht.
2: ist einigen der Aufwand einfach viel zu hoch, dann lieber alls 5 Jahre neue WLAN Karten.
3: ist das offene Verlegen von Leistungen nicht jedermanns Sache, die Bude soll ja nicht aussehen wie vor dem Ersten Weltkrieg erbaut.


----------



## gorgeous188 (5. November 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2015)*

Nö:
VDSL 100, leider nur etwa 60 -65 Mbit/s im Download - Seite 8 - onlinekosten.de Community
97,83M kann ich nun wirklich nicht als Flaschenfals bezeichnen.


----------



## besteck (5. November 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2015)*

Danke für die Vorschläge, dann wird es wohl das 500W Exemplar sein. Oder gibt es noch günstigere Alternativen? Leise Alternativen bevorzugt...

Normales n-Wlan reicht mir nicht aus, da der Unterschied schon stark spürbar ist was den Datendurchsatz betrifft. Mein Mac lädt Seiten und Videos rund 3x so schnell, dadurch habe ich keine Ruckeleien mehr. Bei meiner VDSL Leitung kommt mir ein ac-Empfänger also sehr gelegen. Ein Kabel wäre natürlich die günstigere Variante, allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie ich das Kabel vernünftig durch ein Stockwerk hindurch verlegen könnte. 

Wäre d-LAN eine Alternative?


----------



## Gripschi (6. November 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2015)*

Wenn du den Strom Kreis kennst Ja, wenn nicht Testen.

Aber da kenn Ich mich nicht aus. 

Das 500er reicht, günstiger Ja, aber Leiser Nein.


----------



## Pu244 (6. November 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2015)*



besteck schrieb:


> Wäre d-LAN eine Alternative?



Kommt darauf an, wenn alles gut läuft kannst du real so um die 200 MBit übertragen. Wichtig ist das sich alle Räume die versorgt werden sollen möglichst auf der selben Phase befinden. Von daher ist es gut wenn man Zugriff auf den Stromverteiler hat und jemanden der etwas davon versteht. Wenn du mehrere Decken mit ac WLAN durchdringen willst wirst du eventuell nich so glücklich werden, die Dämpfung ist doch recht hoch, gerade wenn man nicht mit der vollen Leistung von 1W sendet.


----------



## Backfisch579 (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2015)*

Ist das LC-Power Gold Series LC9450 V2.3 400W empfehlenswert?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2015)*

Einigermaßen, allerdings könnte es sein, das das NT bei Überlastung Verreckt. Zumindest ist das bei dem 500ern so


----------



## DerFoehn (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2015)*

Das Antec TPC 450W ist ja kaum noch verfügbar.
Antec TruePower Classic TP-450C, 450W ATX 2.4 (0761345-07700-2/0761345-07701-9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich denke, das kann ich entfernen oder ist da was bekannt?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2015)*

Wieso ist das überhaupt noch drin?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2015)*

Weil sonst alle denken, dass das Forum von BeQuiet! gekauft worden ist


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2015)*



PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Weil sonst alle denken, dass das Forum von BeQuiet! gekauft worden ist [emoji38]


Ist doch auch so. Ausserdem empfehlen wir viel zu kleine Netzteile.


----------



## DerFoehn (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2015)*

Mit anderen Worten: Ich nehme es raus.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2015)*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Ist doch auch so. Ausserdem empfehlen wir viel zu kleine Netzteile.



Da hat jmd Sarkasmussmiley vergessen 



DerFoehn schrieb:


> Mit anderen Worten: Ich nehme es raus.



Bei dem Preis hat es keinen Sinn es zu listen, von daher: weg damit


----------



## DerFoehn (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2015)*



PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Bei dem Preis hat es keinen Sinn es zu listen, von daher: weg damit



Schon passiert.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2015)*



PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Da hat jmd Sarkasmussmiley vergessen



Ne ist doch so...


----------



## gorgeous188 (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2015)*

Neues System: i3 nur mit iGPU. Netzteil: unter einem DPP11 brauchen wir gar nicht erst anfangen


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2015)*

Du probierst auch alles aus


----------



## gorgeous188 (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2015)*

Vielleicht bekommt mein i3 mit R9 380 demnächst ein E10


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2015)*



gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Vielleicht bekommt mein i3 mit R9 380 demnächst ein E10


Also bei mir reicht es für einen Athlon X2 3800+ und eine X1950 Pro an einem Tt NT


----------



## daLexi (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2015)*

Worin liegt der Unterschied zwischen Cooler Master VS550 und G550?

Möchte mir eine r9 380 zulegen und da wird ein Netzteil mit mehr pcie Steckplätzen benötigt, mein olles Netzteil hat nur eins...

Nen bq!-Netzteil will ich nicht


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2015)*

Das VS 550 ist deutlich hochwertiger, hat einen besseren Lüfter und 80+ Gold. 
Beim GM macht der Lüfter gern mal komische Geräusche


----------



## Threshold (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2015)*



daLexi schrieb:


> Worin liegt der Unterschied zwischen Cooler Master VS550 und G550?



Es sind zwei völlig unterschiedliche Hersteller mit zwei völlig unterschiedlichen Plattformen. Die Unterschiede sind schon sehr groß und angesichts des Preisunterschieds auch nachvollziehbar.


----------



## gorgeous188 (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2015)*

Ich dachte, es ging um das G550M und das VS550?


----------



## EastCoast (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2015)*

Die Lüfter von G550M und VS550(M) sind aber identisch. Beide nutzen den Yate Loon D12BH-12 mit Doppelkugellager.
Erst das neue V550 (ohne S) hat einen deutlich besseren FDB-Lüfter drin, kostet aber auch deutlich mehr als der Vorgänger VS550.


----------



## Threshold (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2015)*

Die rede ist vom neuen V550..


----------



## EastCoast (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2015)*

Woher weißt du das? daLexi schreibt V*S*550, und das ist eben nicht das neue V550. 

Aber selbst wenn er das neue meint, kennt er ja jetzt die Unterschiede.


----------



## Threshold (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2015)*

*Ich *meine das V550 denn den alten Schinken will doch keiner mehr geschenkt haben.


----------



## EastCoast (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2015)*

Ach du, das 750W-VS ist gerade für 85€ zu haben. Mit Abstand das beste "große" NT unter 100€. Könnte man sogar als Low Budget Multi-GPU-Netzteil in die Liste aufnehmen, wobei natürlich die Frage ist, wie lange der Preis so niedrig bleibt.  

Cooler Master VS-Series V750SM 750W ATX 2.31 (RS750-AMAAG1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Threshold (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2015)*

Ich schätze mal, dass die Dinger abverkauft werden, da sie EOL sind.
Wird sich also schon recht bald ändern mit dem Preis und so viele Multi GPU User gibt es nun auch nicht und obs für ein 980 Ti Gespann und übertaktetem 5960X reicht, weiß auch niemand.


----------



## captain_drink (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2015)*

Zumindest die 450W- und 550W-Ausgabe des True Power Classic scheint ebenfalls EOL zu gehen.
Mal sehen, was sich da demnächst bei der Zahl der anbietenden Händler so tut.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2015)*

Die 450er Version ist doch schon ewig EOL. Du bekommst das ja nicht mehr bei Antec selber....


----------



## arcDaniel (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2015)*

Zuerstmal ein grosses Lob für diese Liste!

Mir geht es im Moment um ein Netzteil für Folding@Home:
FAH hat ja ganz spzielle Anforderungen an die Hardware und denke somit auch an das Netzteil. Manche unter uns, versuchen möglichst effizient ohne allzugrossen Stromverbrauch ihren Beitrag zu leisten und unterhalten oft einen separaten Falt-Server.
Ich möchte mir auch einen reinen Falt-Server zusammenstellen, welcher die 200W Marke nicht sprengt, 150W wäre das Ziel.

Um hier aber ein angepasstest Netzteil zu finden ist schwierig. Ich habe im Moment hier 2NT von jeweils 850W (Seasonic Platinum 860 Rev.2 / Antec HCP-850 Platinum) und keines von beiden ist hierfür geeignet, da bei der genannten Belastung die Effizients des Netzteiles einfach nicht optimal ist. (denke ich mal)
Netzteile in niedrigen Leistungsklassen wirken allerdings oft Qualitativ Minderwertig und ist stelle mir die Frage ob solche Netzteile einer Dauerbelastung gewachsen sind. Natürlich wird ein Seasonic Platinum 400W alles andere als Minderwertig sein, allerdings ist es doch für den Zweck sehr teuer und sogar hier würde man bei 150W noch nicht mal die 50% Auslastung für eine gute Efiizients erreichen...

Welche Netzteile wären denn nun für diese Anforderungen geeignet?


----------



## Threshold (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2015)*

Du willst ein Netzteil, das einen Rechner versorgt, der zwischen 150 und 200 Watt zieht?
Hat der Rechner eine Grafikkarte drin oder reine CPU Leistung?
Dafür reicht ein L8 mit 300 Watt. Das läuft genauso lange wie ein 300€ Seasonic Netzteil.


----------



## arcDaniel (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2015)*

Ist schon CPU + GPU, allerdings soll nur über die GPU gefaltet werden. Je nach GPU Hersteller ist die CPU mehr oder weniger gross; AMD ist die CPU Last quasi 0, bei Nvidia doch schon höher.
Wie genau die Restliche HW aussehen wird, kommt nach und nach, Ziel ist es aber eben die Basis (CPU+Nebenverbraucher) so gering wie möglich zu haben und der "Grossverbraucher" die GPU ist.
Mein Aktuelles System, zieht im Moment beim GPU-Only Falten etwa 185W aus der Steckdose; dieses System mit kleineren Optimierungen, solle eben auch zum Falten genutzt werden. Mit einem ITX Board, und weniger Nebenverbrauchern, komme ich meinen 150W schon sehe nahe.
Da das ganze auch vielleicht in ein Mini-Gehäuse verbaut werden sollte, sollte das Netzteil auch klein sein...


----------



## Threshold (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2015)*

Dann solltest du dir erst mal Gedanken machen, welche Hardware genau verbaut wird, dann kannst du auch Entscheidungen über das Netzteil fällen.
Heutige Netzteile haben bei 20-90% einen ziemlich gleichen Wirkungsgrad.
Wenn du also mit 150-250 Watt planst, kannst du ein 400 Watt Gold Netzteil nehmen, wie das E10 z.B.


----------



## Drayygo (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2015)*

'Mhm..mal eine Frage..in dieser Kombination: i3 3240/r9 290 VaporX, 8GB Ram und 2 Festplatten..reichen da die 450W der "pre 60€ Klasse"?
ALso dieses hier: Cooler Master G450M 450W ATX 2.31 (RS-450-AMAAB1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Oder geht es noch günstiger? Soll ja nur der Zweitrechner werden


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2015)*

Noch günstiger sollte das nicht sein. Das G450 passt


----------



## Drayygo (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2015)*

Auch wenn ich jetzt gleich gehauen werde: Ich habe noch ein BQ System Power 6 (vllt. 30 Betriebsstunden) und ein L7 oder L8 da..beide hätten lt. Hersteller genug Power bzw. genug Anschlüsse...kann man die auch nehmen?

Edit: Mir geht es nicht um Lautstärke, das Ding kann wenn es mag so laut sein wie es will, mir ist nur die "Technik" wichtig, nicht das mir das Ding abraucht.
Also bitte alle Wertungen/Empfehlungen dahingehend bedenken


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2015)*

Das S6 muss nicht sein, das L7 naja und L8 könnte man nehmen


----------



## Drayygo (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2015)*

Mit "L7 naja" meinst du, du würdest es nicht empfehlen, aber wenns halt da ist?^^

Und, einfach nur um meine Neugier zu befriedigen: Warum das S6 nicht?


----------



## DerFoehn (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2015)*

Das L8 ist schon angestaubt, ein L7 sollte man nicht mehr verwenden. Vor allem nicht für eine potente Grafikkarte.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2015)*

Das S6 ist ca. 6 Jahre alt und war damals auch nicht so geil.


----------



## Drayygo (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2015)*

Okay..dann habe ich jetzt einmal "naja" und einmal "nein" für das BQ L7...Meh.. Dann guck ich mal, ob ich was im MP finde..oder so.. Ansonsten kaufe ich mir ein Tt Hamburg 

P.S.: NEIN, das mit dem TT ist nicht ernst gemeint


----------



## Threshold (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2015)*

Bei so einer Grafikkarte würde ich kein veraltetes Gruppe Netzteil kaufen.
Das Cooler Master G450M ist schon preiswert.
Du könntest noch die Gruppe Version nehmen, das wäre das Cooler Master B500 V2.
Das ist nochmals günstiger, aber eben auch technisch schlechter.


----------



## Drayygo (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2015)*

Naja...geht ja nicht um "kaufen"...das L7 hab ich ja schon da, genau wie das S6..aber ein Kollege gibt mir vllt sein E9 400w, das sollte eigentlich auch reichen, oder?


----------



## Threshold (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2015)*

Ich würde bei der Karte keins der drei nehmen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2015)*

Das E9 geht schon, L7 muss nicht 
S6 würde ich nicht mal mit meiner zukünftigen HD 4870 betreiben


----------



## Threshold (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2015)*

Das E9 ist gruppe und hat nur eine Schiene für PCIe.
Für eine R9 290 zu wenig.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2015)*

Danke ich weiss früher war auch nie ein E9 Problem für eine 290 also geht das heute auch. Wenn er es billig bekommt geht das. 
Wenn es doch zu knapp sein sollte könnte man natürlich auch das G450m kaufen.
Edit: oh das ist das 400er mit nur 216 Watt auf einer Rail... Das wird extrem knapp.


----------



## Threshold (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2015)*

Du meinst sicher das E9 mit 450 Watt.
Das hat zwei Schienen und ist praktisch Baugleich mit dem 500er E9.
Das ginge in der Tat.
Das 400er würde ich aber echt nicht nehmen. Nur eine Rail für PCIe kann bei einer R9 290 schon sehr knapp werden.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2015)*

Muss man mal probieren. Wird aber bei powerintensiven Spielen schwierig.


----------



## Threshold (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2015)*

Tja, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, ist das E9 gebraucht.
Keine Ahnung, was es schon alles erlebt hat.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2015)*

Joah, aber der Kollege erzählt das sicher und hat das ggf. Wahrscheinlich nicht vergewaltigt.
Ich hab in meinem 3 zweit Rechnern auch nur gebrauchte Netzteile. Laufen alle. Bis jetzt hat nur eines mal abgeschaltet Dank Kurzschlüssen. 
Und ich hab mal vor, wenn ich nach Weihnachten Geld habe, jedes (mögliche) System( bzw NT) mit ner 4870 zu ärgern und mit dem Multimeter mal höchst professionell zu messen


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2015)*



Drayygo schrieb:


> Und, einfach nur um meine Neugier zu befriedigen: Warum das S6 nicht?



Weils auf dem E5/E6 Design basiert, das eher schlecht ist und z.T. nicht sonderlich haltbar.
Wobei hier wohl 'Rev 2.0' verwendet wird, die etwas besser ist und keinen Kondensator zwischen Sekundärkühler und Spule besitzt...

Aber für 'ne High End GraKa solltest auch ein gescheites Netzteil verwenden, insbesondere da die R9-290 schon die neueren Stromsparmechanismen hat und das Netzteil schon recht gut beansprucht...


----------



## Crymes (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2015)*

Hat eigentlich jemand das Coolermaster G450m verbaut? 
Je nach Review ist es mal kaum lauter als ein BeQuiet Pure Power L8 und mal deutlich hörbar - liegt das an der Serienstreuung oder am Messabstand ?


----------



## Threshold (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2015)*

Lieg am billigen Lüfter.
Mal ist der richtig leise und mal klappert der schon ab Werk.


----------



## Crymes (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2015)*

Und das V450S von Coolermaster ist einfach nur ein G450m mit besseren Kondensatoren? 
Kann man davon ausgehen dass der Lüfter da deutlich leiser sein wird ?


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2015)*

Nein, ganz andere Baustelle (Plattform).

Der Lüfter ist aber der gleiche gleitlager Yate Loon...


----------



## Crymes (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2015)*

gut dann bringt das bei 5 Jahren Garantie nicht soviel das teurere zu kaufen.
Was sagt ihr zum Silverstone Strider Series 500w ? 
SilverStone Technology Co., Ltd.Einleitung：SX500-LG 
SilverStone Strider Series 500W SFX12V-L (SST-SX500-LG)

Das hat auch DC-DC Wandlung und einen Semi-passiven Betrieb, hat das vll. jemand schon verbaut ?


----------



## EastCoast (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2015)*

Elendig kurze Kabel, Restwelligkeit bestenfalls durchschnittlich, Schutzschaltungen auf 12V greifen zu spät:
SFX-L im Test: ATX-Alternativen von Chieftec, Sharkoon und SilverStone - ComputerBase

Leider ist die Auswahl bei SFX-L-Netzteilen eben sehr überschaubar...


----------



## arcDaniel (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2015)*

Wenn ich mir die Liste der Empfehlungen so ansehe, fällt stark auf, dass bis auf die Antec HCP, keine Netzteile von Delta vertreten sind. Dabei handelt es sich doch um einen sehr guten Fertiger, oder?

Gibt es eigentlich noch andere Marken welche bei Delta fertigen lassen?


----------



## FrozenPie (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2015)*



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die Liste der Empfehlungen so ansehe, fällt stark auf, dass bis auf die Antec HCP, keine Netzteile von Delta vertreten sind. Dabei handelt es sich doch um einen sehr guten Fertiger, oder?
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich noch andere Marken welche bei Delta fertigen lassen?


Delta fertigt eigentlich fast ausschließlich für den OEM- und Server-Markt, meines Wissens. Genau wie Flextronics


----------



## Threshold (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2015)*

Delta fertigt noch andere Netzteile für Antec, aber die sind alle so laut, dass sie nicht bzw. nur mit Ohrenschützer empfehlenswert sind.


----------



## Brokoli1 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2015)*

Frohes Neues erstmal 

Zur Erweiterung und Aktualisierung der Seite sind mir das Cougar STX550 (bis 50€; Einsteigerbereich) und das Seasonic Platinum 660 (ab 100€; High-End) aufgefallen.

Bei TweakPC hat das STX550 solide abgeschnitten und bis auf erhöhte Ripplewerte auf der 5V Leitung und einem für den Preis aber angemessenen Lüfter. Für 50€ bekommt man wohl ansonsten ein gutes Paket. 

Sollte man die beiden Netzteile mit in die Liste aufnehmen oder weiß jemand mehr und hat ein K.O-Kriterium?

Hier nochmal der Test vom STX550: Cougar STX 550 Netzteil im Test


----------



## captain_drink (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2015)*

Die STX wären eher etwas für die Office-Liste, da keine DC-DC-Wandlung verwendet wird.

Das Seasonic Platinum 660 hat eine ungünstige Wattstärke, da es für sGPU deutlich zu groß, für mGPU hingegen meistens zu klein ist, da dafür tendenziell die jeweils schnellsten GPUs verwendet werden.


----------



## Brokoli1 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2015)*

Ok, aber für Office hat es schon wieder zu viel Leistung. Hmm, sind eher suboptimale NT....


----------



## Threshold (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2015)*

Das Cougar kannst du rauchen.
Das Seasonic Platinum kostet ab 130€.


----------



## Brokoli1 (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2015)*

So schlecht das Cougar? Sind die Komponenten rotz oder greifen Sicherungen nicht?


----------



## Threshold (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2015)*

Das Cougar ist technisch einfach altbacken. Das sollte man neu nicht mehr kaufen.


----------



## arcDaniel (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2015)*

Was ich noch bei den Empfehlungen interessant finden würde, wäre das qualitativ beste Netzteil, welches man sich kaufen kann, ohne dass der Preis eine Rolle spielt.

Ich möchte nächstes Jahr ein neues System zusammenstellen (Zen + Polaris/Pascal) und das System soll das Perfekte Netzteil erhalten.

Meine beiden NT welche ich hier habe, ein Seaonic Platinum 860W (XP2) und das Antec HCP 850W Platinum, sind sicherlich nicht die schlechtesten Netzteile, doch sehr überdimensioniert für meine Planung. Ich dachte immer, dass ein Starkes NT vielleicht verschwenderich ist, jedoch bei geringeren Lasten "geschont" wird und so die Lebensdauer sich erhöht.
Ich denke, dass ich es heute besser weiss, und schon alleine wegen der Schutzschaltungen, kein überdimensioniertes Netzteil zu empfehlen ist.


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2015)*



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Was ich noch bei den Empfehlungen interessant finden würde, wäre das qualitativ beste Netzteil, welches man sich kaufen kann, ohne dass der Preis eine Rolle spielt.


Gibt es nicht.

Nur 'best tool for the job'...


----------



## DerFoehn (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2015)*

Im Netzteil Diskussionethread ist die Edison M Serie von Fractal Design angesprochen worden. In Tests kann dieses auf Basis des G550 von Seasonic technisch und bei allen Messwerten überzeugen.
Einziger Nachteil ist die Lautstärke bei hoher Last, aber es wäre doch trotzdem ein potentieller Kandidat für die Liste oder?

Fractal Design Edison M 450W ATX 2.4 (FD-PSU-ED1B-450W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Fractal Design Edison M 550W ATX 2.4 (FD-PSU-ED1B-550W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## FrozenPie (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2015)*

Dann kannst du auch gleich das originale Seasonic G-550 und Seasonic G-450 in die Liste packen 
Kannst ja als Anmerkung "Hohe Laustärke ab mittlerer bis hoher Auslastung" dazuschreiben


----------



## DerFoehn (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2015)*

Zumindest bei der 450W Variante ist der Preisunterschied aber nicht unerheblich. Die 550W Version ist aber von Seasonic direkt attraktiver.


----------



## captain_drink (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2015)*

Im Grunde kann man dann alle G-Plattform-Varianten reinpacken, wobei ein paar eh schon drin sind. 
Mehr als ca. acht fallen mir aus dem Kopf davon auch gerade nicht ein...
Allesamt solide Technik, aber dafür unter Vollast eben  früher oder später mit Turbinensound.


----------



## DerFoehn (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2015)*

Gibt es denn unter den ganzen Seasonic "G-Klonen" noch Varianten, die wenigstens einigermaßen beim Preis und der Lautstärke überzeugen können? Oder sind die tatsächlich alle so laut unter Last?


----------



## captain_drink (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2015)*

Ich habe da selbst völlig den Überblick verloren. 
Seasonic dürfte die lauteste Version sein, aber letztlich drehen alle irgendwann auf. Mal früher, mal später, mal kräftig, mal weniger kräftig, aber auf alle Fälle aufdrehen.
Der beste Kandidat für die Liste wäre also eine Variante, die diesbezüglich einigermaßen unauffällig ist und preislich gut liegt. Aktuell ist das wahrscheinlich sogar das Edison M 450.


----------



## Icedaft (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2015)*

Wobei es da für rund 9€ mehr schon das E10 400W gibt, welches definitiv leise ist und für Preisbewusste Käufer von Mittelklasse-GPUs vollkommen ausreichend.


----------



## DerFoehn (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2015)*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Wobei es da für rund 9€ mehr schon das E10 400W gibt, welches definitiv leise ist und für Preisbewusste Käufer von Mittelklasse-GPUs vollkommen ausreichend.



Ähnliches würde ja dann für das Golden HX 450W auch gelten.
Ich finde die 450W Variante des Edison M durchaus interessant. Für das 550er gibt es zu viele Alternativen, aber im Bereich um 60€ sieht es eher mau aus.


----------



## EastCoast (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2015)*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Wobei es da für rund 9€ mehr schon das E10 400W gibt, welches definitiv leise ist und für Preisbewusste Käufer von Mittelklasse-GPUs vollkommen ausreichend.





DerFoehn schrieb:


> Ähnliches würde ja dann für das Golden HX 450W auch gelten[...]




Dennoch hat das Fractal einige Vorteile ggü. HX 450W und E10 400W. Die Teilmodularität hat es beiden Netzteilen voraus, zudem deutlich höherwertigere Komponenten als das HX (durchweg japanische Caps und auch keinen Gleitlagerlüfter). Im Gegensatz zum E10 stemmt es auch dicke Grafikkarten vom Schlage R9 390 /GTX 980Ti, wo das E10 400 mit seiner beschissenen Railverteilung Probleme bekommt.

 Aber, großes Aber: Die 60€ scheinen wirklich nur eine kurzfristige Aktion von Seiten K&M und Bora zu sein. Alle restlichen Anbieter listen es für 75€-100€, und bei diesem Preis ist es dann herzlich uninteressant, wo es das "Original" in Form des G-550 ebenfalls für 75€ gibt.

Letzteres hingegen sollte man wirklich mal in die Liste aufnehmen, da es eben flächendeckend so günstig zu haben ist und rein technisch das beste Gerät unter 80€ ist. Für Mittleklasserechner eine sehr gute Wahl, für stromhungrigere Geräte auch, falls der Nutzer keinen Wert auf Silent-Betrieb legt.


----------



## Threshold (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2015)*



DerFoehn schrieb:


> Ich finde die 450W Variante des Edison M durchaus interessant. Für das 550er gibt es zu viele Alternativen, aber im Bereich um 60€ sieht es eher mau aus.



Kannst du einsetzen, aber wenn das Netzteil bei 50% Last schon hörbar ist, ist das schon ärgerlich.
Das solltest du auf jeden Fall als Bemerkung dazu schreiben.


----------



## DerFoehn (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2015)*

Schreibe ich dazu.
Wobei man sagen muss, dass im normalen Gaming System bei 50% Auslastung normalerweise schon andere Komponenten aufdrehen, das sollte das Netzteil dann nicht allzu störend sein.
Ich nehme es dann bei Zeiten mit einer Bemerkung zur Lautstärke auf, das G-550 ebenfalls.


----------



## Threshold (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2015)*

Das ist immer so eine Sache.
Es gibt Leute, die sich leise Komponenten kaufen, damit sie auch unter Last ein leises System haben.
Für die ist das Netzteil halt nicht geeignet, das solltest du mit angeben.


----------



## DerFoehn (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2015)*

Ja, ich schreibe es dazu, dass es unter Last laut ist.


----------



## Threshold (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2015)*

Dann passt es. 
Im Prinzip wie beim Antec Edge.


----------



## DerFoehn (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2015)*

Gut. Dann packe ich das G-550 und das Fractal mit 450W rein wenn ich wieder Zeit habe. Morgen oder so.


----------



## Soulsnap (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2015)*

*hust* Da ich ja sowieso schon dabei bin gewisse "Gewohnheiten" anzufechten:

EVGA Supernova G2 550W Review

Eines der technisch besten Geräte am Markt auf Basis der Leadex Geräte, erhältlich ab 90€

EVGA SuperNOVA G2 550 550W ATX 2.3 (220-G2-0550-Y3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland




DerFoehn schrieb:


> Gibt es denn unter den ganzen Seasonic  "G-Klonen" noch Varianten, die wenigstens einigermaßen beim Preis und  der Lautstärke überzeugen können? Oder sind die tatsächlich alle so laut  unter Last?



Selbst das Seasonic G550 ist erst ab 80% Last wirklich hörbar.....


----------



## Threshold (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2015)*

Und der Kugellagerlüfter ist wie lange leise? 



Soulsnap schrieb:


> Selbst das Seasonic G550 ist erst ab 80% Last wirklich hörbar.....



Ab 50% ist es wahrnehmbar.


----------



## Soulsnap (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2015)*

*seufz* Zitat HWLuxx: " Da über einen weiten Lastbereich (0-70 Prozent) die Lüfterdrehzahl recht  gering ist, macht sich auch der Lüfter kaum bemerkbar. In unmittelbarer  Nähe zum Netzteil ist nur ein schwaches Lüfterrauschen zu vernehmen.  Bei 80 Prozent Last ist das Lüfterrauschen auch schon aus einigem  Abstand wahrnehmbar und verdient dann bei Volllast die Beschreibung  "sehr deutlich bis laut". Das G-550 ist kein ausgewiesenes  Silent-Netzteil, aber bis ca. 70 Prozent als angenehm leise zu  beschreiben."
Quelle

Zitat Kitguru: "The fan maintains a low level of noise, even when tasked with 450W  power. This rises in the last 15% of power output, but the results are  still impressive."
Quelle

Zitat hardwaremax.net: "Der Lüfter mit der Bezeichnung  AD1212MB-A70GL setzt auf ein doppeltes Kugellager und erledigt seinen  Job durchaus zufriedenstellend. So ist der Lüfter im niedrigen bis  mittleren Lastbereich kaum aus dem Gehäuse herauszuhören. Bei starker  Belastung wird allerdings ein deutlich wahrnehmbares Rauschen erzeugt."
Quelle

Nun, da ja das Netzteil bekanntlich meist das lauteste Bauteil im PC ist und Grafikkarten, CPU Kühler und andere mit Lüftern ausgestattete Komponenten nahezu lautlos arbeiten ist das G550 natürlich schon im Mittleren Lastbereich sehr deutlich wahrnehmbar, ist ja kein Bequiet... *Ironie aus*

Die Quellen schreiben allesamt von hohen Lastbereichen. Sind das 50%?




Threshold schrieb:


> Und der Kugellagerlüfter ist wie lange leise?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hast du mal nen Langzeittest von eben diesem Lüfter zur hand?


----------



## Crymes (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2015)*

Hab mir heut das Coolermaster G450m gekauft, nächste Woche kommt hoffentlich der Rest vom System da kann ich dann mal berichten wie laut es ist.
Als riesigen Vorteil kann man dazu schreiben dass es nur 140mm lang ist, war auch der Grund warum ich kein BeQuiet genommen habe


----------



## Threshold (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2015)*



Soulsnap schrieb:


> Die Quellen schreiben allesamt von hohen Lastbereichen. Sind das 50%?



Schon mal geguckt, bei welcher Temperatur sie die Netzteile getestet haben?



Soulsnap schrieb:


> Hast du mal nen Langzeittest von eben diesem Lüfter zur hand?



Leider nicht, aber ich weiß in etwa, dass die Dinger gerne Knirschgeräusche verursachen.


----------



## Soulsnap (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2015)*

Zumindest bei Kitguru nennt man 35°C - 46°C Umgebungstemperatur. Meines Erachtens nach angemessene Temps?


----------



## Threshold (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2015)*

Testen sollte man das bei mindestens 40°. Besser 50°.
Bei 50° trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizern, in dem Bereich gibt es nur noch eine Handvoll -- wenn überhaupt -- Netzteile, die es schaffen, dort unter Last leise zu sein.

Und wenn du jetzt fragst, wieso 50°? Niemand hat 50° im Zimmer.
Stimmt, aber du hast Hotspots im Netzteil, in einigen Ecken kann es schon sehr viel wärmer werden, je nach dem, wie das Netzteil gebaut ist. Gerade unter dicken Kabeln setzen einige Caps, die kaum Luft kriegen -- schon bei 30° nicht.
Solche "Fehlkonstruktionen" muss man aufdecken, das geht aber nur, wenn man brauchbare Umgebungen schafft.

Allerdings kaufe ich denen nicht ab, dass das Netzteil bei 45° leise arbeitet. Ich kenne kein Seasonic, das bei der Umgebungstemperatur leise ist. Das liegt in der Natur der Sache bei Seasonic, denn die wollen maximal 30° Umgebungstemperatur haben und dafür lassen sie den Lüfter eher aufdrehen.


----------



## DerFoehn (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2015)*

So, ich habe nun folgende Netzteile zur Liste hinzugefügt: Fractal Design Edison M 450W, Seasonic G-550, EVGA SuperNova G2 550W

Beim Seasonic hab ich die Lautstärke unter Last angemerkt, beim Fractal, dass es nur temporär so günstig ist. Sobald die Angebote auslaufen ist es eigentlich zu teuer finde ich.


----------



## Threshold (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2015)*

Musst du im Auge behalten, wie sich die Preise ändern.
Was heute noch empfehlenswert ist, kann morgen schon nicht mehr so gut sein, weil der Preis gestiegen ist.


----------



## DerFoehn (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2015)*

Wenn das Fractal wieder 80€ kostet kann es eigentlich wieder raus. Dann kostet es ja mehr, als das G-550..


----------



## Threshold (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2015)*

Oder du machst eine extra Schnäppchen Kategorie in der Liste.
Wo du temporär Netzteile reinsetzt.


----------



## DerFoehn (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2015: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2015)*

Das ist ne super Idee. Die Kategorie ergänze ich dann. 

Edit: Die Kategorie "Schnäppchen" ist jetzt ganz oben zu finden, damit Angebote sofort ins Auge fallen.


----------



## XBurton (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*

Super Flower Golden Green HX oder CoolerMaster G450M?


----------



## Soulsnap (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*

Super Flower.


----------



## Crymes (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*

Ich hab das Coolermaster G450m jetzt in Betrieb und kann mich nicht beschweren.
Von der Lautstärke her ist es nicht wahrzunehmen, es rattert und schleift nicht und wird von dem Gehäuselüfter auf 30% und dem Boxed Kühler auf 20% übertönt, insgesamt hört sich das wie ein leises Rauschen an.
Im Idle verbraucht der Rechner mit Mini itx Board und Core i5 6500 ziemlich genau 20Watt.
Allerdings wird das Gehäuse wo die Abluft vom Netzteil raus geht etwa handwarm, das Netzteil ist also nicht gerade ein Effizienzchampion


----------



## XBurton (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*

Welches jetzt?
Das Super Flower hat die bessere Effizienz und der Lüfter vom G450M soll ja nicht leise sein.
Modularität ist mir egal.

lg


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*

Das SuperFlower würde ich nehmen. Allerdings kannst du da nicht ewig viele Laufwerke meines Wissens dranhängen


----------



## Crymes (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*

Der Lüfter vom G450 ist nicht störend, wenn dann ist es ein leises Hintergrundrauschen.
Was ich noch bemerkt habe ist dass wenn ich EUP 2013 im Mainboard ausschalte und wenn der Rechner aus ist und kein Handy lädt das Netzteil ein extrem hohes, lautes Fiepen abgibt, was im weiteren Abstand vermutet werden kann und ab so einem Meter in bestimmten Winkeln vom Gehäuse entfernt ziemlich störend ist.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*

Der Lüfter vom GM hat öfter mal ein zu lautes Lager


----------



## XBurton (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*

Habe nur eine Festplatte und ein Laufwerk.. Also SuperFlower?


----------



## FrozenPie (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*



XBurton schrieb:


> Habe nur eine Festplatte und ein Laufwerk.. Also SuperFlower?


Ich würde zum SuperFlower greifen. Das GM ist mir aufgrund der Cap-Wahl auch nicht ganz geheuer


----------



## hamroarr14 (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*

Habe kurz eine Frage:
Hab mir das lc7300 angeschaut, welches hier empfohlen wird.
Auf Geizhals steht folgendes: "Achtung: Gemessene Effizienz entspricht nicht 80 PLUS Silver! (computerbase.de)"

Hier noch der Link dazu:
LC-Power Pro-Line LC7300 V2.3 Silver Shield 300W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Zudem habe ich in einem CB-Test, der schon etwas älter ist (04.2013), nicht wirklich positives über dieses Netzteil gelesen..(300-Watt-Netzteile im Test (Seite 5) - ComputerBase)
Kann das trotzdem Bedenkenlos eingebaut werden? Oder sollte, wenn das Budget verfügbar ist, auf ein anderes ausgewichen werden?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*



hamroarr14 schrieb:


> Habe kurz eine Frage:
> Hab mir das lc7300 angeschaut, welches hier empfohlen wird.
> Auf Geizhals steht folgendes: "Achtung: Gemessene Effizienz entspricht nicht 80 PLUS Silver! (computerbase.de)"
> 
> ...



Welche Hardware? Wenn ich das richtig lese, wurde das Effi Zerti für das Amerikanische 115V Netz ausgegeben, im Vergleich zum Europäischen 230V Netz musst du noch ein paar % abziehen, deswegen wäre es hier nur Bronze


----------



## hamroarr14 (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*

Okay danke, aber für einfache Office Hardware recht es also? So im Stil eines Athlon 5350, einer SSD, nichts grosses halt..
Wollte nur kurz auf dem neusten Stand sein und war nicht gerade dran, einen PC zusammenzustellen.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*

Prinzipiell ja, aber bei sowas reicht auf ein NBNT aka this: Antec NP65 Notebook-Netzteil, 65W (0761345-00094-9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland mit diesem MB: ASRock AM1H-ITX (90-MXGT70-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


oder gleich ein Case integriertes: Antec ISK 110 VESA, 90W extern, Mini-ITX (0761345-08197-9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder Chieftec Compact IX-03B, 90W extern, Mini-ITX Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Threshold (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*

Netzteile um 300 Watt sind sowieso nie besonders gut, weils sich in der Leistungsklasse und Preisklasse nicht lohnt, hochwertig zu bauen, denn dort schauen alle nur auf den Preis.
Das LC Power schafft Silber halt nicht. Ist also eher ein Bronze Netzteil, was aber auch keine große Rolle spielt.
Der Rest ist angemessen. Kaufen kannst du es.


----------



## gorgeous188 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*



PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig lese, wurde das Effi Zerti für das Amerikanische 115V Netz ausgegeben, im Vergleich zum Europäischen 230V Netz musst du noch ein paar % abziehen, deswegen wäre es hier nur Bronze



War das nicht anders herum? Dass die Netzteile durch die höhere Spannung in Europa auch eine höhere Effizienz haben?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*



gorgeous188 schrieb:


> War das nicht anders herum? Dass die Netzteile durch die höhere Spannung in Europa auch eine höhere Effizienz haben?



Möglich. Ist das selbe wie bei USB bis 3.0, der erste Versuch sind immer die falschen 50%


----------



## Threshold (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*



gorgeous188 schrieb:


> War das nicht anders herum? Dass die Netzteile durch die höhere Spannung in Europa auch eine höhere Effizienz haben?



Ja, bei 230 Volt ist die Effizienz höher als im 110 Volt Netz.


----------



## XBurton (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*

Das einzige was mich noch vom SuperFlower abhält ist das Single-Rail Design..
Das Coolermaster hat hingegen ein Multi-Rail Design..
Also welches jetzt ? Und wie billige Caps beim CM?

LG


----------



## DerFoehn (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*

Das G450M ist auch Single Rail, was in der Wattklasse nicht schlimm ist.

Beim Coolermaster sind billige Kondensatoren verbaut (JunFu glaub ich). Die haben halt ne geringere Lebensdauer.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*

Das SuperFlower ist unbedenklich.


----------



## Threshold (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*



XBurton schrieb:


> Das einzige was mich noch vom SuperFlower abhält ist das Single-Rail Design..
> Das Coolermaster hat hingegen ein Multi-Rail Design..
> Also welches jetzt ? Und wie billige Caps beim CM?
> 
> LG



Beides Single Rail. Wirf eine Münze.


----------



## Hoya1505 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*

Hallo Leute,

möchte folgendes System mir bestellen

Palit Geforce 980gtx superjetstream
intel i7 q6700k
8gb ram
asus maximum VIII ranger

Habe ebenfalls vor die CPU zu übertakten. Habt ihr eine Empfehlung für ein passendes NT? Sollte möglichst unter 80€ sein.

MfG

Hoya


----------



## Crymes (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*

Also ich kann das Coolermaster G450m nur empfehlen, 400W sollten für dein System reichen (wobei das laut Tests auch deutlich mehr liefern kann ohne abzuschalten) und 5 Jahre Garantie gibts auch noch. Habs für 55€ geholt.


----------



## Icedaft (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*

Am Netzteil als wichtigsten Baustein im PC spart man zu allerletzt! Passendes Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 550W ATX 2.4 (BN250) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*

Bei solchen Komponenten ein G450M? Geiz ist Sch****, vorallem bei solchen Komponenten das billigste von den gesamten Empfehlenswerten Netzteilen zu holen. 
Du solltest ruhig etwas mehr investieren, 20€ mehr können dir nicht wehtun, wenn 80€ wirklich die Schmerzgrenze sein sollten:Cooler Master VS-Series V450SM 450W ATX 2.31 (RS450-AMAAG1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

eher würde ich ne 980 non ti und dafür ein E10 500 oder vergleichbar holen


----------



## ReginaHw (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*

Mal ne Frage

Wie schaut das mit derzeitigen Netzteilen von XFX aus?

 genauer die TS Serie (80+ Gold) in der 550w Version und XTS (80+ Platinum) in der 520w Version ?

Danke


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*

Fertiger ist Seasonic, welche Plattform jetzt genau zum Einsatz kommt, und welche NT´s mit diesen Plattformen direkt von Seasonic kommen, müssen jetzt andere sagen, poiu zb


----------



## der pc-nutzer (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*

TS => S12G
XTS => Platinum Fanless


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*

Ts ist meines dürren Wissens nach die Seasonic G Plattform.


----------



## captain_drink (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*

Das Fractal Design Edson M kostet mittlerweile übrigens wieder den Normalpreis, dafür gibt es das XFX TS Gold 550 günstiger.
Anscheinend werden die ganzen G-Series-Verwurstungen jetzt Stück für Stück verscheuert.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*

Solang sie alle  nicht so wahnsinnig laut sind


----------



## ReginaHw (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*

Dann gibts eigentlich nichts (für sich genommen sprich Konkurrenz Produkte außen vor) was dagegen spricht eines davon zu kaufen oder ?

Danke


----------



## captain_drink (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*

Kommt auf das System an. Ab ~400W sekundär drehen alle G-Series richtig auf.


----------



## Threshold (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*



ReginaHw schrieb:


> Dann gibts eigentlich nichts (für sich genommen sprich Konkurrenz Produkte außen vor) was dagegen spricht eines davon zu kaufen oder ?
> 
> Danke



Das Problem ist halt, dass ein gutes Netzteil nun mal Geld kostet.
Wenn du es leise haben willst und einen guten Service möchtest, bist du bei 100€.
Und dann ist es auch recht egal, ob du nun BeQuiet E10, Super Flower Leadex, Cooler Master V oder so kaufst. Kosten letztendlich immer das gleiche.
Und gerade wenn geringe Details entscheiden, würde ich eben das leisere Netzteil kaufen und da fällt das Seasonic dann raus, da es mit den drei genannten nicht mithalten kann.


----------



## Crymes (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*

Also mein Traumnetzteil wär ja das neue passive Seasonic mit 80 Plus Titanium.
Aber ich hatte nicht viel Auswahl weil nur wenige Netzteile eine Länge von 140mm haben und da hat sich das G450m ziemlich gut geschlagen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*

Pfffft... Passiv... So ein Blödsinn... Leise Lüfter sind viel besser


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*

Ein Netzteil ist ja ganz sicher keine passive Komponente sondern eine aktive 
Von daher find ich den AUsdruck der 'passiven Netzteile' ziemlich bescheuert und würde mir wünschen, wenn sich 'Lüfterlos' durchsetzen würde...

Anyway:
Das ganze Zeugs ist eh ziemlicher Blödsinn, da man einerseits sich den Lüfter eben NICHT spart, der dafür in einer anderen Position angebracht werden muss.
Und andererseits die zu erwartende Lebensdauer dieses Gerätes deutlich geringer als bei einem aktiv belüfteten Gerät ist.

Der Unterschied zwischen gar kein Lüfter und Lüfter bei 200rpm ist verdammt gewaltig!
Das können ohne Probleme 20K sein...

Und '0dB' ist auch glatt gelogen, da ein Netzteil immer Geräusche von sich gibt, halt elektronische Geräusche wie Knistern z.B.
Der Grund dafür sind einerseits die verbauten Keramikkondensatoren, andererseits aber auch die verbauten Spulen und eben auch der Transformator, der ja auch einige Geräusche von sich geben kann...


Anyway:
Gescheite, langsam drehende Lüfter und große Kühler sind um WELTEN sinnvoller als solch ein teilweise lüfterloser Betrieb und ähnlicher Marketingblödsinn....


----------



## chischko (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*

"0 DB" geht alleine wegen der Umgebungsgeräusche schon auch gar nicht. Ich habe immer ein akustisches Grundrauschen um mich herum, sogar in bestens isolierten, akustischen Testkammern, sogar wenn diese mit 2m akustischen Keilen ausgestattet und doppelt gekapselt ist...

"Unhörbar" oder "aufgrund der ohnehin vorhandenen akustischen Grundmasse nicht herauszufiltern" wären die besseren Beschreibungen.


----------



## Threshold (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*

Man kann ein -Netzteil bauen, das mit einem 250rpm Lüfter ausgestattet ist und damit unhörbar ist und dieser Lüfter wird dann auch nicht weiter aufdrehen müssen, wenn das Netzteil entsprechend gebaut und effizient ist.
Ist halt immer eine Frage der Kosten.
Lüfterlose Netzteile sind aktuell unfassbar teuer. Lohnt meiner Meinung nach nicht. Da, wie Stefan schon sagte, du so oder so einen Lüfter brauchst und solange der Rest des Systems dann nicht auch ohne Lüfter auskommt, bringt das Netzteil ohne Lüfter rein gar nichts.


----------



## Brixx (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*

Hey!

Mal eine Frage: Vor kurzem ist ja die Xilence Performance A+ Serie auf dem Markt erschienen. Hat da schon irgendjemand einen Test dazu gelesen? Wenn die Aussage von Xilence richtig ist, sollte das ja sogar unabhängig reguliert sein.

Performance A Plus Series

Für 37€ für das 430W, 40€ für das 530W und 48€ für das 630W wäre das doch dann durchaus brauchbar für günstige Einstiegs-Gamer-PCs, wenn sich der Rest im Vergleich zur alten Performance A Serie nicht verschlechtert hat, oder?


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*

Nein. Gibt noch keinen Test.
Aber schon suspekt, wenn die Singel Rail nicht mal ansatzweise das liefern kann, was das Netzteil liefern kann.
"Modern" ist was anderes.


----------



## Brixx (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*

geizhals.de listet komplett andere Werte, die viel mehr nach DC/DC klingen. z.B. 44A auf der 12V für das 530W. 

Jetzt ist die Frage, wer im Recht ist... 

Edit: Vllt. sind die Diagramme die falschen? Im verlinkten Datenblatt stehen andere Werte als auf den Diagrammen.

http://www.xilence.de/uploads/media/Performance_A__DE.pdf

35,7A für 430W. 
44A für 530W.
52,4A für 630W etc.

Ist halt immer noch die Frage, was man für erwarten kann bei einem DC/DC-Netzteil mit 530W für 40€. Aber wenns nicht schlechter wäre als das alte Performance A, wärs ja wenigstens kein absoluter Totalausfall.


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*

Na ja. Der Hersteller sollte schon wissen, was sein Produkt kann. 
Vielleicht sehen wir hier auch schon das L9. Wer weiß.


----------



## Goitonthefloor (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*

Ist das fractal Edison 550w nicht zu empfehlen?  Soll doch seasonic Innereien haben oder?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*

Es ist ein Stück zu teuer.


----------



## flx23 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*

abend die Herren
ich muss sagen ich bin relativ neu in diesem thread aber ich wollte mich mal erkundigen warum so wenig netzteile von enermax auf der liste sind? taugen die nichts?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*

Nichtmehr seitdem die Fabriken verkauft und bei CWT eingekauft wird. Sie sind für den jeweiligen Preis einfach nicht empfehlenswert


----------



## flx23 (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*

das heißt das die Qualität immer noch hoch ist aber der preis dafür zu hoch oder?


----------



## _Berge_ (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*

das heißt das die Qualität gesunken ist, der hohe Preis (für die Marke) aber geblieben ist

CWT ist soweit ich mitbekommen habe nicht gerade bekannt für hohe Qualität, einer der Netzteil Experten kann es dir wahrscheinlich besser erklären


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*

Manche von denen NT sind einfach nur nicht zu empfehlendes zu teures Mittelmaß, andere sind nicht wirklich gut.


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*



flx23 schrieb:


> das heißt das die Qualität immer noch hoch ist aber der preis dafür zu hoch oder?



Die Qualität ist für den Eimer, aber Enermax denkt, da sie ja Enermax sind, dass sie immer noch die gleichen Preise verlangen können als sie noch brauchbar waren.
Die Zeiten sind aber vorbei. Die heutigen Enermax Netzteile sind Durchschnitt oder einfach schlecht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*



flx23 schrieb:


> das heißt das die Qualität immer noch hoch ist aber der preis dafür zu hoch oder?



Die Qualität von Enermax war noch nie besonders hoch, nur waren 'damals' (vor über 10 Jahren) alle anderen noch schlechter. Bzw man konnte als Endkunde keine guten Netzteile kaufen, das gute Zeugs gabs nur für große Systemhäuser...
Für Endkunden gab es damals quasi nur Enermax.

Danach haben die anderen aber sehr stark aufgeholt und die Enermax Netzteile wurden immer weniger empfehlenswert, gerade in den letzten Jahren hat Enermax den Anschluss komplett verloren...

Der Verkauf der Fabriken ist auch gar nicht so das Problem, ohne eigene Fabriken kann man trotzdem gute Netzteile machen, die relativ einzigartig sind.
Nur hat mans nicht gemacht und bringt stattdessen irgendwelche Geräte auf den Markt, die es schon von 'nem halben Duzend anderer 'Hersteller' in gleicher Form gibt - und verlangt dann auch noch einige Euronen mehr!

Kurzum:
Überhaupt NICHT zu empfehlen, zu schlecht, zu teuer.


----------



## XBurton (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*

Hey.. ich bins nochmal...
Lohnt sich der Aufpreis von 4Euro vom Superflower Golden Green HX450 zum 400 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10 Non-Modular?
Für einen i5 6500 + Radeon HD5750...

LG


----------



## DerFoehn (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*

Für die Hardware reichen die 400W aus. Das E10 ist leiser und hat die bessere Technik. Ich würde das E10 nehmen.


----------



## chischko (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*

Ja, lohnt sich. Wundert mich eh, dass die beiden so eng beisammen sind preislich wo das E10 einiges leiser und sicherer ist...


----------



## Crymes (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*

Also wenn du die Hardware nicht aufrüsten willst reicht doch eigentlich auch ein Netzteil aus der Office Kategorie ? Weil schnelle Lastwechsel verursachen weder deine alte Grafikkarte noch der Prozessor ? Trotzdem ist auch das Straight Power ein super Gerät


----------



## Threshold (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*



XBurton schrieb:


> Hey.. ich bins nochmal...
> Lohnt sich der Aufpreis von 4Euro vom Superflower Golden Green HX450 zum 400 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10 Non-Modular?
> Für einen i5 6500 + Radeon HD5750...
> 
> LG



Dafür reicht auch weniger Leistung. Die 5750 braucht ja nichts.


----------



## XBurton (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*

Ja eben, der Preisunterschied von gerade mal 4Euro zu einem besseren und leiseren Bequiet Netzteil hat mich auch verwundert.
Und es ist auch sicher eine bessere Basis wenn ich später mal eine neue Graka aufrüsten will. ( warte nur auf Polaris oder Pascal).
Dann werde ich das nehmen..
Danke 
LG


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*



chischko schrieb:


> Wundert mich eh, dass die beiden so eng beisammen sind preislich wo das E10 einiges leiser und sicherer ist...



Leiser glaube ich dir gerne, aber warum soll das sicherer als das SF sein ???


----------



## LSchmiddie (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*

Da bei Super Flower z.B. kein Schutz gegen zu hohe Temperaturen geboten ist


----------



## Maddi84 (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*

Gerade gefunden: 450 Watt Super Flower Golden Green HX Non-Modular 80+

Ist es Wert für die Liste unter den Schnäppchen ?

EDIT: grad gesehen, ist schon drin,....


----------



## Maddi84 (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*

Weiß man zu welchem Preis das BQ Pure Power 9 kommen soll im März? Hab beim googlen nichts gefunden...


----------



## Threshold (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*

Einfach abwarten.


----------



## Maddi84 (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*

Spitzen Kommentar


----------



## Threshold (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*

Was erwartest du?
Fundierte Berichte von einem BeQuiet Insider?


----------



## Maddi84 (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*

Eine normale Antwort ala, "wurde noch nichts zu gesagt", "keine Ahnung", "soll bei Ca. 70€ liegen" o.ä. ...
Was soll's, fragen kostet nichts. Dazu ist ein Forum wohl da. Aber deine spitzfindigen Kommentare kannst du dir sparen. Hast du gar nicht nötig.


----------



## Threshold (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*

Wieso? Was ist an "abwarten" falsch?
Abwarten ist das, was ständig im Hardware Bereich gemacht wird.
Wir warten ab, was AMD Zen kann.
Wir warten ab, was die neuen Grafikkarten bringen.
Wir warten ab, was mit dem L9 ist.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*

Ich schätze das wird wieder ungefähr den Preisbereich abdecken.


----------



## Maddi84 (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso? Was ist an "abwarten" falsch?
> Abwarten ist das, was ständig im Hardware Bereich gemacht wird.
> Wir warten ab, was AMD Zen kann.
> Wir warten ab, was die neuen Grafikkarten bringen.
> Wir warten ab, was mit dem L9 ist.



Ja, sehe ich ein. Deine Antwort suggerierte allerdings, dass meine Frage überflüssig sei.
Es ist nicht unüblich, das vor release UVP´s ausgesprochen werden.
Ich habe dazu nichts gefunden, mich interessiert es jetzt, weil ich mich mit einem NT Neukauf beschäftige, ergo bin ich neugierig und Frage ob jemand mehr weiß.  That´s all...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*

Uvps haben relativ wenig mit den richtigen Preisen zu tun. Nehmen wir mal die Uvp meines Samsung Galaxy S Duos (ähnlich mit dem S3 herausgekommen) 349 Uvp. Ich hab es ein ¾ Jahr später für 160 Euro gekauft und heute kauft es keiner mehr für 20 Euro. 
Gut Hardware ist  etwas beständiger aber evtl. Konkurrenzkämpfe würden ggf. Über den Preis  geregelt. 
Threshold hat in so fern schon recht und solche Schätzungen sind sehr vage und basieren auf Erfahrungen (bei mir seit 1½ Jahren)


----------



## Maddi84 (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*

Guck, so kann man doch auch antworten  

Ja, das die UVP´s, je länger das Produkt am Markt ist, nicht mehr viel aussagen stimmt schon. Bei Neuware sind die Prognosen dann aber schon noch am genauesten. 
Mich hat es einfach nur gewundert, dass ich dazu nichts gefunden habe, weil ich es tatsächlich unüblich fand, das BQ oder der PCHW Test dazu nichts aussagt. 
Aber jut, so ist es ...


----------



## Threshold (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*



Maddi84 schrieb:


> Ja, sehe ich ein. Deine Antwort suggerierte allerdings, dass meine Frage überflüssig sei.
> Es ist nicht unüblich, das vor release UVP´s ausgesprochen werden.
> Ich habe dazu nichts gefunden, mich interessiert es jetzt, weil ich mich mit einem NT Neukauf beschäftige, ergo bin ich neugierig und Frage ob jemand mehr weiß.  That´s all...



du kannst gerne Fragen stellen. Nur darfst du eben keine brauchbaren Antworten erwarten, weils eben keine brauchbaren Antworten gibt.

Und beim L9 würde ich erst mal warten, was technisch drin steckt, bevor ist nach Preisen schaue.


----------



## Maddi84 (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*

Kurze Zwischenfrage, aus der "bis 100€ Liste" Liste, welches ist dort nach dem BQ E10 500W das leiseste, oder vergleichbar? Wollte mir grad schön per 24h service bestellen, aber bei meinem Händler des Vertrauens ist es nicht auf Lager


----------



## Threshold (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*

Das Super Flower Leadex, das EVGA G2 oder das Cooler Master VS.


----------



## Maddi84 (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*

Das nenne ich mal eine flotte Reaktion, merci!


----------



## Threshold (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*

Wobei das Super flower und das EVGA auch kaum zu bekommen sind. Da musst du mal nachfragen.
Ansonsten das VS.
Oder du gibst etwas mehr aus und kaufst dir das Cooler Master V550.


----------



## Maddi84 (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*

Ich habe gerade noch mal über Geizhals gesucht und gesehen, dass dieser K&M shop das BQ! noch auf Lager hat bei mir um die Ecke...Für 97€ was nicht unbedingt das günstigste ist, aber noch im Rahmen ist. Vor allem ohne Versandkosten...
Sonst hätte ich wohl zum V550 gegriffen weil die Ungeduld gesiegt hätte. Trotzdem danke für deine Mühe.


----------



## Threshold (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*

Dann greif zu.


----------



## Oberst Klink (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*

Kann mir jemand ein Netzteil zwischen 700 und 1000 Watt empfehlen das:

*- vollmodular ist*
*- möglichst leise*
- wenn möglich kein single-rail
- bis etwa 180€ kostet

Ich hätte auch zum Dark Power Pro 11 von bequiet gegriffen, aber das ist leider nur teilmodular. Wenn also jemand eine ebenbürtige, vollmodulare und leise Alternative kennt, bitte her damit


----------



## FrozenPie (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*

Um was für ein System geht es denn, dass du 700-1000W benötigst? 
Wenn's ein SLI/CF-System mit zwei Karten ist, würde sich das Super Flower Leadex Gold schwarz 850W oder das Cooler Master V-Series V850 anbieten.

Bei einer einzelnen Karte z.B. diese (wobei das EVGA und SuperFlower quasi identisch sind):
1 x Super Flower Leadex Gold schwarz 550W ATX 2.3 (SF-550F14MG(BK))
1 x EVGA SuperNOVA G2  550  550W ATX 2.3 (220-G2-0550-Y3)
1 x Cooler Master V-Series V550  550W ATX 2.31 (RS550-AFBAG1-EU)

Vollmodular und kein Single-Rail habe ich bisher eigentlich noch nie welche gesehen, wenn ich so darüber nachdenke


----------



## Oberst Klink (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Um was für ein System geht es denn, dass du 700-1000W benötigst?
> Wenn's ein SLI/CF-System mit zwei Karten ist, würde sich das Super Flower Leadex Gold schwarz 850W oder das Cooler Master V-Series V850 anbieten.
> 
> Bei einer einzelnen Karte z.B. diese (wobei das EVGA und SuperFlower quasi identisch sind):
> ...



Danke erst mal. 

Ich plane demnächst aufzurüsten und dafür will ich mir dann ein neues NT zulegen. Vorerst besteht das System aus einem 6700K und einer GTX 980Ti, es wird später aber sicher eine zweite Karte dazu kommen und da möchte ich dann schon vorsorgen. Sonst müsste ich dann wieder ein neues NT kaufen, wenn ich mich jetzt auf 550 Watt beschränke.


----------



## FrozenPie (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ich plane demnächst aufzurüsten und dafür will ich mir dann ein neues NT zulegen. Vorerst besteht das System aus einem 6700K und einer GTX 980Ti, es wird später aber sicher eine zweite Karte dazu kommen und da möchte ich dann schon vorsorgen. Sonst müsste ich dann wieder ein neues NT kaufen, wenn ich mich jetzt auf 550 Watt beschränke.


Bei zwei GTX 980 Ti inkl. dem i7 6700K und mehr oder weniger starkem OC würde sich das Leadex 750/850W anbieten, mehr sind nicht nötig


----------



## Threshold (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Danke erst mal.
> 
> Ich plane demnächst aufzurüsten und dafür will ich mir dann ein neues NT zulegen. Vorerst besteht das System aus einem 6700K und einer GTX 980Ti, es wird später aber sicher eine zweite Karte dazu kommen und da möchte ich dann schon vorsorgen. Sonst müsste ich dann wieder ein neues NT kaufen, wenn ich mich jetzt auf 550 Watt beschränke.



Also, wenn du Multi Rail und voll Modular willst, geht eigentlich nur das Antec. Alle anderen sind Single Rail.
Antec High Current Pro HCP-850 Platinum, 850W ATX 2.3 (0761345-06250-3/0761345-06251-0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Oberst Klink (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Also, wenn du Multi Rail und voll Modular willst, geht eigentlich nur das Antec. Alle anderen sind Single Rail.
> Antec High Current Pro HCP-850 Platinum, 850W ATX 2.3 (0761345-06250-3/0761345-06251-0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Multirail ist eigentlich kein Muss, wichtig wäre mir eher dass es sehr leise ist und eben vollmodular. Multirail wäre nur ein nettes Extra


----------



## Threshold (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*

Leise ist es.
Alternativen gibt es ja, wie das Super Flower Leadex oder das Cooler Master V.


----------



## chaotium (6. März 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*

Oder ein Seasonic NT. Im Hybrid Modus läuft es bei mir eigentlich nie, ab und zu bei GTA oder BF4.
Dazu ist es Voll Modular. Und es gibt ne riesige Auswahl.


----------



## Frontline25 (7. März 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*

Was wäre sinnvoller/technisch besser ?
Cooler Master 500b oder cougar STX 550 ?
Für ein i5 6600k und gtx 770 (Später mal eine r9 480-490 ca)
Versuche grad was für ein kollegen zu finden , was sicher und einigermaßen langlebig ist. Leider will er dafür leider nicht viel geld ausgeben x.X
Hatte es in nem threat gefragt gehabt , aber ging glaube ich leider unter.


----------



## captain_drink (7. März 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*

Das STX würde ich als ein kleines Stück besser einschätzen.
Für einen minimalen Aufpreis gäbe es allerdings auch schon das Cooler Master G450M, das ich bei begrenztem Budget beiden vorziehen würde.


----------



## Frontline25 (7. März 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*



captain_drink schrieb:


> Das STX würde ich als ein kleines Stück besser einschätzen.
> Für einen minimalen Aufpreis gäbe es allerdings auch schon das Cooler Master G450M, das ich bei begrenztem Budget beiden vorziehen würde.



Danke, ja hatten wir uns auch angesehen, blieben aber erst einmal mit min. 500 w auf der sicheren Seite ^^'...
Ich kann schlecht sowas einschätzen ...  
Werde ihn einfach alle 3 Vorstellen, und ihm das STX empfehlen, alleine schon wegen den 5 Jahren Garantie


----------



## captain_drink (7. März 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*



Frontline25 schrieb:


> Werde ihn einfach alle 3 Vorstellen, und ihm das STX empfehlen, alleine schon wegen den 5 Jahren Garantie



Du meinst das G450M, oder? Das STX hat nur zwei Jahre.
450W reichen übrigens in den allermeisten Konstellationen (Intel-CPU mit 250W-GPU) vollkommen aus.


----------



## Frontline25 (7. März 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*



captain_drink schrieb:


> Du meinst das G450M, oder? Das STX hat nur zwei Jahre.
> 450W reichen übrigens in den allermeisten Konstellationen (Intel-CPU mit 250W-GPU) vollkommen aus.


Whoups ja, Ich meinte das G450M + hatte ich es im kopf... nur irgendwie den falschen Namen gesagt . Sry und Danke


----------



## XBurton (9. März 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*

Brauche bald neues Netzteil .. Da nun Corsair eine neue Serie rausgebracht hat wollte ich nochmal nachfragen welches besser ist..
*Cooler Master G450M
*Fractal Design Edison 450Watt
*Corsair V500

Betrieben soll ein i5 6500 und später eine Graka der neuen Gen..


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (9. März 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*

bekommst du das Fractal für die 60€? Bzw wie hoch ist das Max Budget?


----------



## XBurton (9. März 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*



PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> bekommst du das Fractal für die 60€? Bzw wie hoch ist das Max Budget?


60€ Auf Geizhals ist es für 59€ drin...

EDIT:
Hab grad gesehen die 2 Angebote um 60Euro sind ausverkauft.. Dann fällt das Fractal wohl raus..

Aber wie siehts mit dem Corsair aus?
Das hätte Multirail.. nur keine Tests bisher oder?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (9. März 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*

Ja, 59,90€. Die 0,10€ machen den Kohl auchnicht mehr fett 
Und du musst es abholen, Versand ist nicht. Ansonsten kostet es halt ab 81€ und ein paar zerquetschte Cents.
Für das Corsair scheint es bis jetzt keine Testberichte zu geben und auch keinen Preis. Wie wäre es mit dem hier: Super Flower Golden Green HX 450W ATX 2.3 (SF-450P14XE (HX)) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Threshold (9. März 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*



XBurton schrieb:


> Brauche bald neues Netzteil .. Da nun Corsair eine neue Serie rausgebracht hat wollte ich nochmal nachfragen welches besser ist..



Es gibt keine Infos zur neuen Corsair Serie, da heißt es abwarten, was damit wirklich ist.
Angesichts des Preises wird man da aber auch Kompromisse eingehen müssen.


----------



## XBurton (9. März 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Infos zur neuen Corsair Serie, da heißt es abwarten, was damit wirklich ist.
> Angesichts des Preises wird man da aber auch Kompromisse eingehen müssen.





Threshold schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Infos zur neuen Corsair Serie, da heißt es abwarten, was damit wirklich ist.
> Angesichts des Preises wird man da aber auch Kompromisse eingehen müssen.


Dann werde ich wohl beim Cooler Master bleiben.. Ohne Tests ein Netzteil kaufen ist immer Glückssache ob die Schutzschaltungen auch alle funktionieren( siehe Lc-Power Gold)


----------



## Threshold (9. März 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*

Nimm das Super Flower HX.


----------



## CellePelle (12. März 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*

Huhu,
also laut Test ist es ein Super Netzteil:
Corsair Vengeance 65 W im Test - Hardwareluxx


----------



## Threshold (12. März 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*

Das Ding liest sich eher wie ein Werbeflyer.


----------



## FeuerToifel (13. März 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*

Ich habe mich jetzt nicht durch den ganzen thread gelesen, aber wie wäre eine Sortierung nach Leistung, statt nach Preis. Bzw nach Leistung und innerhalb der gleichen dann nach Preis. Das scheint mir sinnvoller zu sein, denn wenn ich ein neues Netzteil suche, schau ich als erstes, wie viel Leistung ich brauche. 

Ich bin jedoch gerade mobil über die app, da sehe ich sie Tabelle nicht als solche. Ich schau nachher nochmal vom pc aus rein.

edit: 
nun einmal am pc nachgesehen, jetzt kann ich die tabelle auch als solche erkennen.
kann so bleiben


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*

Preis halte ich für sinnvoller, denn ein gutes 500 Watt Netzteil kostet nun mal das Doppelte eines weniger guten 500 Watt Netzteils.
Packst du alles nach Watt, ist es schwerer zu unterscheiden, was brauchbar ist und was nicht.


----------



## Basti 92 (17. März 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Januar 2016)*

Bekommt man hier auch ne Empfehlung für Tischnetzteile?


----------



## 9Strike (23. März 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand März 2016)*

Ich hab mal ne kleine Frage. Mir wurde zugetragen, dass das Super Flower Golden Green HX 550W nix taugt, stimmt das? Gäb es da Alternativen für den selben Preis mit dem man vllt eine 390 betreiben könnte? G550M vllt? Danke ich vorraus.



chischko schrieb:


> Nimm bitte das Golden Green aus der Netzteilliste raus. Das fliegt unter bestimmten Szenarien mal davon...


----------



## DerFoehn (23. März 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand März 2016)*

Die Golden Green HX sind schon brauchbar. Wer sagt, dass die nichts taugen, hat Unrecht.
Ich würde ein Green HX auf jeden Fall dem GM vorziehen, die Wahl der Kondensatoren bei Superflower fällt etwas hochwertiger aus.


----------



## chischko (23. März 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand März 2016)*

Der Föhnchen: Das war ich. Ich dachte das Super Flower Golden Green ist durch die PCGH mittels einer 20k Teststation (hiess die Chroma?) belastet worden und dann im Test davongeflogen??? 
Oder verwechsele ich hier gerade was?


----------



## DerFoehn (23. März 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand März 2016)*

Im PCGH Test ist das LC Power Gold gestorben. Meinst du vielleicht das?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. März 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand März 2016)*

Nein chischko. Das war das allseits gern empfohlene LC Power Lc9550 Gold. Bei Überlastung stirbt es.


----------



## chischko (23. März 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand März 2016)*

Aaaaah damn!  Japp das war gemeint! Ich wusste doch was mit "gold"... Ok danke, uns sorry 9strike! Mein Fehler!


----------



## Threshold (23. März 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand März 2016)*



9Strike schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne kleine Frage. Mir wurde zugetragen, dass das Super Flower Golden Green HX 550W nix taugt, stimmt das? Gäb es da Alternativen für den selben Preis mit dem man vllt eine 390 betreiben könnte? G550M vllt? Danke ich vorraus.



Wer sagt denn sowas?


----------



## DerFoehn (23. März 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand März 2016)*

Ist ja jetzt geklärt Thresh.


----------



## Threshold (23. März 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand März 2016)*

Ach so. Dann ist gut.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. März 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand März 2016)*

Zu spät Opi[emoji14]


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (24. März 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand März 2016)*



9Strike schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne kleine Frage. Mir wurde zugetragen, dass das Super Flower Golden Green HX 550W nix taugt, stimmt das? Gäb es da Alternativen für den selben Preis mit dem man vllt eine 390 betreiben könnte? G550M vllt? Danke ich vorraus.



Wer erzählt denn so nen Müll ??? Das iss kein schlechtes Netzteil ... 
Hier mal nen Test der SuperBlume 

Bin ich bescheuert ... Da waren ja doch noch Posts drunter


----------



## chischko (24. März 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand März 2016)*

Poooar is ja gut hey!!!! Was geht bei denn euch in den sozialgefilden eurer Gehirne ab? 
Eine simple VErwechslung, für die man sich bereits entschuldigt hat bzw. schon korrigiert wurden und denoch wird nachgetreten und das auch noch Stunden später voll mit (wie vermutet) künstlicher Entrüstung!!! Blind, langsam und unbeherrscht! Erst lesen dann schreiben, danke!

PS: Oh... es wurde ja bereits korrigiert! ..... ..... .....


----------



## DerFoehn (24. März 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand März 2016)*

SnakeByte hat sich ja auch korrigiert. Er hat übersehen, dass es bereits geklärt wurde.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (24. März 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand März 2016)*

Al goud Jungs ^^ 
Super Flower ist mittlerweile das lohnenswerte im Preisbereich. Ich rate auch lieber zum SF Hx als zum G450M


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (24. März 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand März 2016)*

Ich habe das HX leider noch nie in Aktion gesehen ... Will mal hoffen das ich es bald mal verbauen kann ...
Mich interessiert ob es wirklich laut im Idle ist, so wie manch anderer sagt ...


----------



## DerFoehn (24. März 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand März 2016)*

Ich habe das 450er einmal verbaut und habe es nicht als störend empfunden. Das Netzteil war nicht lauter als der Rest des Systems und man hat es nicht einzeln herausgehört.
Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere habe ich es zusammen mit einem Brocken Eco auf einem i5 4460 und einer R9 280 von HIS verbaut.

Es ist aber sicherlich kein Vergleich zu einem Straight Power 10 o.Ä..


----------



## Threshold (24. März 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand März 2016)*



SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Ich habe das HX leider noch nie in Aktion gesehen ... Will mal hoffen das ich es bald mal verbauen kann ...
> Mich interessiert ob es wirklich laut im Idle ist, so wie manch anderer sagt ...



Je nach dem.
Da ist der billigste der billigen Lüfter verbaut. Kann schon mal vorkommen, dass der ab Werk schon kaputt ist und dann ist es natürlich laut.


----------



## DerFoehn (24. März 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand März 2016)*

Dann hätte ich Glück und ein leises Exemplar ohne Lagergeräusche bekommen. Kann bei einem billigen Gleitlager natürlich auch anders sein..


----------



## Threshold (24. März 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand März 2016)*

Normaler Weise sind die Gleitlagerlüfter leise, deswegen werden sie ja auch gerne genommen.
Billig, leise, reicht.
Das Dilemma ist, dass das Gleitlager schnell verschleißt, vor allem, wenns warm wird.
Daher werden die Corsair Netzteile auch immer so schnell laut, weil sie einerseits Semipassiv sind -- das Lager des Lüfters heizt sich auf -- und der Lüfter hat ein billiges Lager.
Da kommen dann zwei Sachen zusammen, die schnell für einen Defekt sorgen können.
Und die Qualität ist eben auch nicht gut. Kann daher sein, dass das Lager schon ab Werk kaputt ist. Sollte nicht vorkommen, kommt aber vor. 
Bei sowas sollte man das Netzteil dann sofort reklamieren und umtauschen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. März 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand März 2016)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Daher werden die Corsair Netzteile auch immer so schnell laut, weil sie einerseits Semipassiv sind -- das Lager des Lüfters heizt sich auf -- und der Lüfter hat ein billiges Lager.


Naja, sollen schon FDB bzw Rifle Lager sein, allerdings von Hong Hua...
Das ändert aber auch nichts an dem Zustand, dass Gleitlagerlüfter, egal welcher Bauweise, Bullshit bei Semi Fanless Geräten sind...

Und bevor jemand ankommt: Auch FDB Lüfter sind Gleitlager Lüfter, wenn auch der besten Art - nutzt nur nix, wenn man die permanent an und ab schaltet - das mag das Lager nämlich grundsätzlich nicht!
Hier braucht es dann entweder Kontaktlager (Doppelkugellager) oder aber eventuell, vielleicht gingen auch noch Magnetlager...

Alles andere ist aber Bullshit bei Semi Fanless. Wobei das generell ziemlicher Bullshit ist - außer vielleicht bei Geräten der 1kW Klasse und stärker, da man hier durchaus auch mal 3000rpm Lüfter brauchen kann...


Anyway:
Ist zwar leider semi Fanless, bis etwa 200W, aber ansonsten durchaus ganz OK, die Silverstone Strider Platinum Serie. 550 und 750W könnt man daher durchaus mal empfehlen...


----------



## belugma (26. März 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand März 2016)*

Bin mir immer noch nicht ganz sicher welches Netzteil es nun werden soll. 
Stehe zwischen dem Super Flower Leadex Gold/Evga G2 mit 550W, dem CM V550 (hat ein Y-PCIe Kabel? = schlecht?) und dem SP10 CM mit 500W. Das Leadex ist momentan das billigste mit 85€, ist aber noch nirgendwo verfügbar, soll aber angeblich nach den Feiertagen eintreffen. Das selbe ist mit dem G2, was aber bei Evga selber 96€ kommen würde und dort verfügbar wäre, das SP10 kommt momentan 93€ und das V550 99€.
Welches der Netzteile sollte ich nehmen? Welches ist das beste Gesamtpaket? (im Betrieb ist eine i7-4770k OC und eine GTX780 OC)


----------



## Icedaft (26. März 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand März 2016)*

be quiet! Straight Power 10 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-500W/BN231) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand März 2016)*

Das beste Gesamtpaket bietet das E10.
Das mit den Y Kabel ist normal, spielt auch nicht die Rolle, da das Cooler Master sowieso Singel Rail ist.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (27. März 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand März 2016)*

Ich persönlich finde das Leadex am besten. Das E10 ist auch in Ordnung


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand März 2016)*

Ja ja, keine OCP auf der 12 Volt Leitung.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (27. März 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand März 2016)*

Echte Männer brauchen keine OCP. Die benutzen Adapter und machen Titan Z SLI damit.


----------



## captain_drink (27. März 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand März 2016)*

Bei OCP auf den Minor Rails und sinnvoll angesetzter OPP braucht man OCP auf 12V tatsächlich nicht. 
Zumindest fällt mir kein Szenario ein, wo sich ein entsprechendes Netzteil ohne OCP auf 12V anders verhalten würde als eins mit.


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. März 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand März 2016)*

Ja, ABER: 

Chips, die wirklich zuverlässig OCP auf +5V und +3V3 bieten, bieten das automatisch auch auf +12V.

Dieser 8pin Pseudo Sicherungs Müll bietet das z.T. gar nicht und zuverlässig auch nicht unbedingt, da der selbe Pin für OCP und UVP/OVP benutzt wird.

Und auch schauen die Datenblätter so aus, als ob UVP/OVP auf +12V nicht zuverlässig funktioniert. 
Aber das ist ja auch verständlich, da diese 8pin Teile gar keinen gesonderten Eingang für +12V besitzen!
+12V wird da via VCC EIngang 'überwacht', dass das eine furchtbar schlechte Idee ist, sollte auch klar sein.

Und dann sind wir wieder an dem Punkt angelangt, dass man dann auch gleich OCP auf +12V implementieren kann.
Zumal der Vorteil davon auch ist, dass das etwas flotter reagiert...

Schön wäre halt, wenn man diesen 2 Rail BLödsinn aufgeben würde und auf 3 Rails gehen würde, eine für CPU, eine für PCIe (beide mit 25-35A abgesichert) und eine Rail für die Laufwerke. (20A reichen dicke)


----------



## Soulsnap (28. März 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand März 2016)*

Ihr müsstet die Preise mal aktualisieren, da sind teilweise über 15€ Unterschied zwischen der Tabelle und der Realität^^

Kann man das nicht iwie scripten?


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. März 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand März 2016)*

Nicht im Forum, da ist der BB Code doch sehr beschränkt - was ja gerade der Sinn von BB Code ist.

Und niemand, der halbwegs sicherheitsbewusst ist, schaltet HTML ein, weil das sehr schön missbraucht werden kann.


----------



## DerFoehn (28. März 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand März 2016)*

Ich werde die Preise nachher mal aktualisieren.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (28. März 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand März 2016)*



DerFoehn schrieb:


> Ich werde die Preise nachher mal aktualisieren.



Lass doch die Exaktpreise weg und mache ca von-bis Preise hin ... So ist die Spanne größer in der du ständig aktuell halten musst


----------



## DerFoehn (28. März 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand März 2016)*

Exaktpreise sind es ja eigentlich nicht.  Unter der Tabelle hab ich vermerkt, dass die Preise nur ungefähr sind, also +- 10€. Die sollen ja auch nur der groben Orientierung dienen.


----------



## poiu (28. März 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand März 2016)*

der fehler ist strange 

Probleme mit neuem Netzteil? - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand März 2016)*

Sehr suspekt. Kann eigentlich nicht am Netzteil liegen, aber mit dem alten läuft alles.
Ich würde pauschal mal ein anderes Netzteil kaufen.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (28. März 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand März 2016)*

Das krasse an der Sache ist ...  Es meldet sich gleich noch einer mit dem selben Problem ...

Irgendwie konnte ich es nicht unterbinden hier meinen Senf mit zuzugeben


----------



## colorado109 (17. April 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand März 2016)*

Sorry habe gerade gemerkt das gehört hier nicht hin.


----------



## XBurton (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand März 2016)*

Wieso ist das Corsair Vengenance nicht drauf?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand März 2016)*



XBurton schrieb:


> Wieso ist das Corsair Vengenance nicht drauf?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk



Kennst du schon brauchbare Reviews, die bestätigen, dass es was taugt?


----------



## captain_drink (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand März 2016)*

Zum Vengeance (bzw. zur Neuauflage der CXM-Serie) gibt es noch keinen seriösen Test.

Edit: ninja'd


----------



## XBurton (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand März 2016)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Kennst du schon brauchbare Reviews, die bestätigen, dass es was taugt?


Nein, aber hat es im Forun noch keiner getestet?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand März 2016)*

Im Forum getestet?
Sowas musst du an der Chroma testen. Die hat aber niemand zu Hause herumstehen.
Es gibt nur wenige Chroma Teststationen. Da muss man sich anmelden und nach Terminen fragen. Das dauert eben eine Weile.
Dazu brauchst du dann ein Test Samples von Corsair und ein Test Samples ausm Laden -- um gegentesten zu können.


----------



## XBurton (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand März 2016)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Im Forum getestet?
> Sowas musst du an der Chroma testen. Die hat aber niemand zu Hause herumstehen.
> Es gibt nur wenige Chroma Teststationen. Da muss man sich anmelden und nach Terminen fragen. Das dauert eben eine Weile.
> Dazu brauchst du dann ein Test Samples von Corsair und ein Test Samples ausm Laden -- um gegentesten zu können.


Schon klar aber es gibt ja oft auch User-Reviews wo man sich das Innenleben mal genauer ansieht...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand März 2016)*



XBurton schrieb:


> Schon klar aber es gibt ja oft auch User-Reviews wo man sich das Innenleben mal genauer ansieht...


Und dann? Weisst du ganz genau über Restwelligkeit, Spannungsregulation, PFC und Effizienz Bescheid?


----------



## XBurton (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand März 2016)*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Und dann? Weisst du ganz genau über Restwelligkeit, Spannungsregulation, PFC und Effizienz Bescheid?


Nein aber besser wie nichts oder?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand März 2016)*



XBurton schrieb:


> Nein aber besser wie nichts oder?



Das ist wenig aussagekräftig. Das sagt nicht wirklich drüber aus, ob das Netzteil taugt oder nicht. Als User sieht man vielleicht, dass das Netzteil die und die Kondensatoren primär, die Sekundär hat und vielleicht noch, ob das Netzteil Indy geregelt ist und er findet mit etwas Geschick noch den Sicherungschip und googelt den, kann aber höchstens SCP testen. 
Das hilft nicht arg einzuschätzen.


----------



## XBurton (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand März 2016)*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Das ist wenig aussagekräftig. Das sagt nicht wirklich drüber aus, ob das Netzteil taugt oder nicht. Als User sieht man vielleicht, dass das Netzteil die und die Kondensatoren primär, die Sekundär hat und vielleicht noch, ob das Netzteil Indy geregelt ist und er findet mit etwas Geschick noch den Sicherungschip und googelt den, kann aber höchstens SCP testen.
> Das hilft nicht arg einzuschätzen.


egal...am besten wäre es bald mal an die chroma zu hängen.. Wäre evtl. daran für meinen neuen PC interessiert.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand März 2016)*

Prinzipiell liest es sich ja nicht schlecht, ich finde es auch nicht ganz uninteressant.


----------



## Threshold (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand März 2016)*



XBurton schrieb:


> Schon klar aber es gibt ja oft auch User-Reviews wo man sich das Innenleben mal genauer ansieht...



Und was soll das bringen?



XBurton schrieb:


> Nein aber besser wie nichts oder?



Nichts ist in dem Fall besser, denn den Usern fehlt es schlicht an Wissen, um zu beurteilen zu können, was drin ist.
Und einfach die Caps aufzählen reicht da auch nicht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand März 2016)*



XBurton schrieb:


> Wieso ist das Corsair Vengenance nicht drauf?


Weil wir Corsair so weit trauen, wie wir sie schmeißen können.
Wer länger dabei ist, wird sich schon einige Zeit sehr stark an ihrem Auftreten stören, dieses 'wir sind die tollsten und besten und zeigen den Netzteilfertigern, wie man Netzteile baut' Auftreten kommt bei vielen hier überhaupt nicht gut an.
Insbesondere wenn deren Produkte bei weitem nicht so gut sind, wie sie von denen selbst dargestellt werden.

Und an meinem RM650i Bericht im HWLuXX und CBase siehst du, dass es einiges für sie zu verbessern gibt.
Und da war ich noch gutmütig!

Bei solchen Dingen wie Muttern, die weder verklebt noch verlötet sind, hört der Spass bei mir auf.
Auch schaut das Design eher nach Budget aus, die Kondensatoren werden (insbesondere bei den 750W+ Versionen) auch schön vom Transformator udn den beiden +12V Gleichrichterplatinen erwärmt - also kein allzu gutes Design.



poiu schrieb:


> der fehler ist strange
> Probleme mit neuem Netzteil? - ComputerBase Forum



Einerseits seltsam.

Andererseits kann man das ganze auch mit Resonanzen erklären, die irgendwie die Komponenten aus dem Tritt bringen...


----------



## Drayygo (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand März 2016)*

Kann hier jemand was über die Caps vom Silverstone Strider 700w Titanium sagen? Bei kitguru steht nur "Panasonic 105° Caps"? Ist das NT Indy oder Gruppe?

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand März 2016)*

Denkt ihr für 4790k und r9 290 würden 400W ausreichen, oder soll ich lieber 450W nehmen? Schwanke zischen dem BQ E10 400W und dem CM VS450W. Andere Vorschläge? Am liebsten ein modulares NT. Sys soll - trotz K-Modell (privat günstig erworben) - nicht übertaktet werden.


----------



## chischko (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand März 2016)*

Meeh ich denk für nen OC CPU + 290 würde ich schon zur 450W Variante greifen, auch wenn die Netzteile gut und gerne 10-20% Mehrleistung bringen als auf dem Papier aber meiner saugt unter Last schon mal 520W ...


----------



## FeuerToifel (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand März 2016)*

Also mein System (i7-4770k + R9 290) zieht bei künstlicher volllast ohne oc gerne mal bis 420W. Ich würde einfach ein 500W Netzteil nehmen, da ist genug Reserve vorhanden und man kratzt nicht ständig an der lastgrenze.
Ich habe ein antec edge, kann ich entsprechend weiter empfehlen.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand März 2016)*

Hab mich entschieden etwas mehr Geld in die Hand zu nehmen und den E10 500WCM zu kaufen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand März 2016)*

Ja gute Entscheidung, 400 W für andauernd ist bissie eng.


----------



## Threshold (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand März 2016)*



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Hab mich entschieden etwas mehr Geld in die Hand zu nehmen und den E10 500WCM zu kaufen.



Heute muss man aufpassen, dass man sich mit der Active Clamp Schaltung kein Gruppe Netzteil ins Haus holt.


----------



## chischko (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand März 2016)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Heute muss man aufpassen, dass man sich mit der Active Clamp Schaltung kein Gruppe Netzteil ins Haus holt.




Hä? ... entschuldigung.... Wie bitte? Wassn das? 
Gibt es unterschiedliche Versionen vom E10 (und wenn ja: Wie kann man diese unterschieden) und was besagt diese AC Schaltung? Haben das alle E10?


----------



## DerFoehn (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand März 2016)*

Ich denke das war eine Anspielung auf den Diskussionsthread, wo es um die primären Schaltkreise ging.


----------



## chischko (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand März 2016)*

Hm ok, aus dem Thread hab ich mich absichtlich zurückgezogen....


----------



## DerFoehn (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand März 2016)*

Du brauchst an sich nur mal kurz auf die letzten 2 Seiten etwa schauen, falls es dich interessiert.


----------



## chischko (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand März 2016)*

Im Diskussionssthread oder hier? Hier find ich nix dazu und den Diskussionsthread muss ich nu erstmal suchen


----------



## DerFoehn (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand März 2016)*

Im Diskussionsthread.


----------



## Threshold (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand März 2016)*



DerFoehn schrieb:


> Ich denke das war eine Anspielung auf den Diskussionsthread, wo es um die primären Schaltkreise ging.



Genau, lustige Sache. 



chischko schrieb:


> Im Diskussionssthread oder hier? Hier find ich nix dazu und den Diskussionsthread muss ich nu erstmal suchen



Lies einfach ab hier.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...onsthread-zu-netzteilen-1884.html#post8220016


----------



## LP96 (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand März 2016)*

Ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig. Auf Computerbase ist heute ein Test zu 500W/550W Netzteilen erschienen. Vielleicht ist der auch für die Liste interessant.
Funf 5  /55 -Watt-Netzteile im Test - ComputerBase


----------



## Threshold (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand März 2016)*

Na ja. Wer fertigt denn das Silverstone? Steht nicht im Text.
Dann meckern, dass das E10 nicht voll Modular ist, ist albern.
Genau es gut zu finden, dass der Lüfter des Super Flower erst bei 480 Watt dauerhaft läuft. Die Caps werden es danken.
Und was soll wieder der Unsinn mit den "durchweg hochwertige japanische Kondensatoren"?
Man muss schon dazu schreiben, welcher Serie sie angehören. Das fehlt hier komplett.
Daher kann man das Review getrost als "nett" ansehen aber mehr auch nicht.


----------



## br0da (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand März 2016)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja. Wer fertigt denn das Silverstone? Steht nicht im Text.



Doch, es wird im Abschnitt Technik erwähnt.
Sirfa ist der OEM.



Threshold schrieb:


> Genau es gut zu finden, dass der Lüfter des Super Flower erst bei 480 Watt dauerhaft läuft.



Ein Lob ist für mich definitiv etwas anderes.
Spitzenreiter sein ist eine Eigenschaft, die man auch in negativen Sinne zeigen kann.
Für mich ist das neutral dargestellt, aber sicher nicht gelobt.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und was soll wieder der Unsinn mit den "durchweg hochwertige japanische Kondensatoren"?
> Man muss schon dazu schreiben, welcher Serie sie angehören. Das fehlt hier komplett..



Zu Beginn des Technik Abschnitts steht doch eine große Tabelle, wo das alles nachzuvollziehen ist.
Das kommt dem System von z.B. tomshardware oder techpowerup recht nahe, was ich sehr lobenswert finde.


----------



## Threshold (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand März 2016)*

Stimmt, die Tabelle hatte ich gar nicht im Blick.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand März 2016)*

Mensch Thres, erst Richtig lesen dann an Hendrik rummaulen ^^. 
Das Review macht irgendwie, dass ich unbedingt ein EVGA G2 550 haben will  ist aber auch ein scharfes Gerät [emoji317]


----------



## Threshold (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand März 2016)*

Ich finde es irgendwie albern zwei Geräte eines Fertigers zu testen. Super Flower hätte da gereicht. EVGA hätte man sich sparen können.


----------



## Rayken (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand März 2016)*

Von der Pure Power Serie von be quiet! gibts ne neue Version, ersetzt die Pure Power L8 Netzteile nennt sich nun Pure Power 9...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand März 2016)*

Und jetzt?


----------



## FeuerToifel (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand März 2016)*

Die pure power l8 sind mMn eh schon lange überholt und gehören nicht in die Liste. 
Ob die pure power 9 rein gehören, müssen Tests zeigen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand März 2016)*

Als Office Geräte taugen die. Mehr nicht. Weder L8 noch 9


----------



## br0da (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand März 2016)*

Dass das L9 den aktuellen Preis nicht wert ist, haben bereits Tests gezeigt:
be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM im Test - Crossload (5/7)
Be Quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 600 W (L9-CM-600W)

Die alte, - im wesentlichen - unverbesserte Raider Technik ohne voneinander unabhängige Spannungsregulation.


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand März 2016)*

Die gleiche Plattform gab es schon für das System Power 7 ab 450 Watt.
Daher kann man sich das L9 sparen. Bis 400 Watt in Office Rechner i.O. aber in einem Spiele Rechner hat das Netzteil nichts zu suchen.


----------



## Metbier (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2016)*

Ich hab mir das Be-Quiet! Pure Power 9 500W CM jetzt gekauft aufgrund der guten Bewertungen bei Mindfactory und Alternate und Tests im Netz.
Wird ja sehen was bei rum kommt. Aber besser wie mein jetziges...glaube ich doch.


----------



## Brokoli1 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2016)*

Mein Beileid. 520€ für eine GraKa, aber keine 100€ für ein gescheites Netzteil


----------



## Schnuetz1 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2016)*

Yay, eine GTX1070 und ein gruppenreguliertes Netzteil. Da kommt Freude auf.


----------



## Metbier (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2016)*

Au man.... wirklich so ein Weltuntergang ?
 Noch kann ich um bestellen, dann würde ich mir das 500 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10 kaufen

be quiet schreibt auf seiner Seite Anwendungen

Leistungsfähiges Multi-GPU-Gaming
Sehr leise PC-Konfigurationen
Leise Multimedia- und Home-Theater-Systeme

Warum sollen die lügen ?


----------



## Brokoli1 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2016)*

Das Pure Power ist im Grunde nur für bessere Multimedia-PCs ohne dedizierte Grafikkarte geeignet. Wobei da auch ein L8 300W reicht...

Gruppe und kein DC-DC ist heute nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Mit einem E10 bist du besser bedient..

Allgemein sind die 100374823 Kundenrezensionen eher mist. Nach dem Motto: Es ist schwarz, eckig und macht Strom in den PC^^


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2016)*



Metbier schrieb:


> Au man.... wirklich so ein Weltuntergang ?
> Noch kann ich um bestellen, dann würde ich mir das 500 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10 kaufen
> 
> be quiet schreibt auf seiner Seite *Anwendungen*
> ...



Dann schau mal was Intercrap zu seinen Böllern verzapft 
Auf Herstellerbeschreibungen kannst im Prinzip nichts geben


----------



## Schnuetz1 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2016)*

Sie lügen ja auch nicht. Man kann schon mehrere GPUs damit betreiben, denn es sind ja Kabel dafür dabei.
Leise ist das Netzteil auch.

Aber sie werden bestimmt nicht schreiben "veraltete Gruppen-Technik, die heute gar nicht mehr auf dem aktuellen Stand ist", oder?


----------



## Brokoli1 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2016)*

Vor allem ist das wie immer Marketing-Geblubber. Ist doch klar, die wollen halt verkaufen. Und da 50-60€ Netzteile viel häufiger gekauft werden als hochpreisige, bekommen die Läden natürlich andere Preise bei Großabnahmen...


----------



## Metbier (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2016)*



Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Sie lügen ja auch nicht. Man kann schon mehrere GPUs damit betreiben, denn es sind ja Kabel dafür dabei.
> Leise ist das Netzteil auch.
> 
> Aber sie werden bestimmt nicht schreiben "veraltete Gruppen-Technik, die heute gar nicht mehr auf dem aktuellen Stand ist", oder?



Aber wie kann da was veraltet sein wenn es erst vor ein paar Monaten raus gekommen ist ? 
Das Straight Power E10 ist schon 2 jahre alt


----------



## Schnuetz1 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2016)*

Weil die Plattform, auf der das Netzteil basiert, schon länger besteht als die vom E10.

Wenn man sich z.B. den Vorgänger vom L9 anschaut, den L8, die Plattform ist schon 6 oder 7 Jahre alt.


----------



## chischko (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2016)*



Metbier schrieb:


> Aber wie kann da was veraltet sein wenn es erst vor ein paar Monaten raus gekommen ist ?
> Das Straight Power E10 ist schon 2 jahre alt



 Woher nimmst Du die Info? Und nur um Klarheit zu schaffen: WAS soll vor ein paar Monaten raus gekommen sein?
Außerdem kommt es bei NTs eigentlich immer auf die Plattform und ihre Evolutionsstufen an... 
Ein weiteres so beliebtes Auto-Beispiel: Ein 2 Jahre alter A8 ist technisch noch immer besser als ein 2 monate alter A3...


----------



## ThoSta (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2016)*

Ich glaube das hier wirklich sehr viel Wind um Netzteile gemacht wird. Habe in meinem PC seit 3,5 Jahren ein L8 drinnen. Prozessor übertaktet und Grafikkarte sogar mit Mod BIOS für höhere Leistungsaufnahme. Alles problemlos.
Habe auch im im Freundeskreis niemanden der jemals einen Schaden durch ein kaputtes Netzteil gehabt hat.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## chischko (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2016)*



ThoSta schrieb:


> Ich glaube das hier wirklich sehr viel Wind um Netzteile gemacht wird. Habe in meinem PC seit 3,5 Jahren ein L8 drinnen. Prozessor übertaktet und Grafikkarte sogar mit Mod BIOS für höhere Leistungsaufnahme. Alles problemlos.
> Habe auch im im Freundeskreis niemanden der jemals einen Schaden durch ein kaputtes Netzteil gehabt hat.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk



"Viel Wind".... tjaja... mei... lass es mich mal so formulieren: 
Du kannst eine super High-End Plattform mit nem ausreichend großen L8 durchaus betreiben... aber es geht hierbei eigentlich immer um Risiken bzw. deren Minderung/Eliminierung... (und evtl. Lautstärke und Haltbarkeit der Lüfterlager etc.)
Mit einem hochwertigen, ordentlich verarbeiteten und abgesicherten NT hast Du ein wesentlich geringeres Risiko, dass es dir abraucht und evtl. eben auch noch die teure sonstige Hardware in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wird... 

Und btw: Uns ist letztens ein billig NT (uralt, sicher 7 Jahre und damals nur um die 30-40 Euro teuer) abgeraucht ohne das echte Last dran war ... einfach an nem PC (mit kleinem i5 und GTX6irgendwas, der evtl. wieder flott gemacht werden sollte als HTPC oder sonstwas) verbaut und im Idle hat es einfach abgeschaltet (kein Bluescreen o.Ä.) und gestunken... auch kein knall zu hören oder so... neues Netzteil verbaut: Mist! GPU tot/kaputt, Rest lebte zum Glück noch! 
So und jetzt stell Dir das Szenario mit einer 800 Euro GPU vor.... 
Merkste was?


----------



## Metbier (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2016)*



chischko schrieb:


> Woher nimmst Du die Info? Und nur um Klarheit zu schaffen: WAS soll vor ein paar Monaten raus gekommen sein?
> Außerdem kommt es bei NTs eigentlich immer auf die Plattform und ihre Evolutionsstufen an...
> Ein weiteres so beliebtes Auto-Beispiel: Ein 2 Jahre alter A8 ist technisch noch immer besser als ein 2 monate alter A3...



Von Hardwareschotte, da steht unter Produktdatenblatt Markteinführung 18.03.2016


----------



## Brokoli1 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2016)*

@ ThoSta

Ja, das "bis jetzt läuft alles noch" höre ich hier jeden Tag. Aber wenn dann mal ist, ist wieder Holland in Not. Da läuft entweder nix mehr und das Netzteil hat alles mit in den Tod gerissen, oder die seltsamsten Phänomene treten auf.
Wieso soll ich mir einen 1000€ PC konfigurieren, aber nicht mal 1/10 für das eigentlich wichtigste am PC ausgeben? Das wäre schicht und einfach am falschen Ende gespart. 
Das L8 ist fast 8 Jahre alt von der Technik her. Für mich ist es trotzdem die erste Wahl für extrem sparsame Office-PCs die eig bei 40-50W im Idle dümpeln. Dafür ist das auch gut und sehr leise. 
ABER: In einem hochpreisigen Gamer-PC mit teilweise extremen Lastwechseln bei dedizierten GraKas und übertakten CPUs sowie C7/C8-States, da gehört was besser hin. 

Und das L9 etc. sind nur blender, die sehen gut aus und alles liest sich wunderbar, aber die Plattform ist nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Und wenn man sich etwas neues kauft, dann doch bitte das neuste...gerade wenn der PC 10 mal so viel kostet und man die Leistung meistens nicht mal braucht

@Metbier

Kennst du das Sprichwort "Alter Wein in neuen Schläuchen"?
Wir haben auch gehofft, dass die Pure Power 9 Serie wenigstens Indy-Regelung und DC-DC bekommt....im Grunde ist immer noch eine (veraltete) Plattform dahinter.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2016)*

Wie ja schon angemerkt wurde, es kommt immer darauf an, auf welcher Plattform das aufgebaut ist.
Und die Plattform vom L9 ist eben technisch älter und schlechter als die des E10.


----------



## Metbier (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2016)*

Ich telefoniere, es wird umbestellt, ihr habt gewonnen


----------



## Schnuetz1 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2016)*



Metbier schrieb:


> ihr habt gewonnen



Ich hoffe, das ist mit einem Augenzwinkern gemeint. Uns (zumindest mir) geht es überhaupt gar nicht darum, zu gewinnen. Denn egal welches Netzteil du kaufst, ich verdiene ja nichs daran.

Wir wollen lediglich Leute helfen, denn in dem Hardwaredschungel ist es sehr schwer, den Durchblick zu behalten.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2016)*

Verdienen tut nur Thres 

@Metbier

Wenn dir 2x aufgrund eines Crapteiles der komplette Rechner das zeitliche segnet denkst von vonherein anders über das Thema


----------



## Schnuetz1 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2016)*

Nööööö! Ich verdiene an allen AsRock-Boards! oO


----------



## Metbier (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2016)*



Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, das ist mit einem Augenzwinkern gemeint. Uns (zumindest mir) geht es überhaupt gar nicht darum, zu gewinnen. Denn egal welches Netzteil du kaufst, ich verdiene ja nichs daran.
> 
> Wir wollen lediglich Leute helfen, denn in dem Hardwaredschungel ist es sehr schwer, den Durchblick zu behalten.



Nene es waren die Argumente

So das Straight Power 10 ist bestellt!


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2016)*



Metbier schrieb:


> Aber wie kann da was veraltet sein wenn es erst vor ein paar Monaten raus gekommen ist ?
> Das Straight Power E10 ist schon 2 jahre alt



Korrekt. Das L9 ist erst vor kurzem auf den Markt gekommen.
Die Technik, die im L9 steckt, hat BeQuiet aber schon für das System Power 7 verwurstet.
Daher ist es technisch älter -- und wenn man weiß, dass es auf dem FSP Raider basiert -- ist es nicht nur technisch älter, sondern noch ein Vorkriegsmodell.
Von daher sollte man das L9 nicht in einem Spiele Rechner verwenden. Für Office Rechner akzeptabel aber mehr nicht.



PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Verdienen tut nur Thres



Genau so sieht es aus.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metbier (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2016)*

Yo ich habs verstanden


----------



## RyzA (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2016)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Korrekt. Das L9 ist erst vor kurzem auf den Markt gekommen.
> Die Technik, die im L9 steckt, hat BeQuiet aber schon für das System Power 7 verwurstet.
> Daher ist es technisch älter -- und wenn man weiß, dass es auf dem FSP Raider basiert -- ist es nicht nur technisch älter, sondern noch ein Vorkriegsmodell.
> Von daher sollte man das L9 nicht in einem Spiele Rechner verwenden. Für Office Rechner akzeptabel aber mehr nicht.


Danke für die Infos.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2016)*

Ich weiß nicht, was ihr habt. Das System Power 7 läuft in meinem PC seit 4 Jahren ohne Probleme! 

Immerhin ist die Technik dann schon jünger als die vom L8.


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2016)*

Ich hab mir jetzt das 800 Watt S8 gekauft.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2016)*

Ich beglückwünsche dich zum Kauf dieses vorzüglichen Produktes! 
Kann ja nicht schlecht sein, ist ja be quiet.


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2016)*

eben, solange BeQuiet drauf steht, ist es perfekt. Alles andere taugt ja sowieso nichts.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2016)*

Lohnt sich das bei nur einem Umschlag pro NT?


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2016)*

Pro Netzteil, Case, Lüfter und Kühler gibt es einen Umschlag. 
Ich hoffe, dass sie das Portfolio bald auf CPUs, Mainboards, Grafikkarten, RAM, Fahrräder, Autos, Häuser, Yachten  und Züge erweitern werden.


----------



## Buchseite (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2016)*

Danke für Deine Mühe.....

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Stuart0610 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2016)*

Hä, FSP stellt Netzteile für bequiet her, hat aber in seinen eigenen Reihen keinen einzigen empfehlenswerten Netzteil?

Und wie erkennt man, ob ein Netzteil Gruppe oder Indy ist?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2016)*

Aufschrauben und nachgucken, oder Reviews wälzen


----------



## Schnuetz1 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2016)*



Stuart0610 schrieb:


> Hä, FSP stellt Netzteile für bequiet her, hat aber in seinen eigenen Reihen keinen einzigen empfehlenswerten Netzteil?
> 
> Und wie erkennt man, ob ein Netzteil Gruppe oder Indy ist?



FSP ist halt nur der Fertiger, die Netzteile werden dennoch von be quiet in Auftrag gegeben.


----------



## Stuart0610 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2016)*

Was ist mit dem Hydro X, das ist doch Indy oder? Laut diesem Test ist es gar nicht mal so schlecht.

@PC-Bastler_2011 Ist das Zorro und Sanji auf deinem Profilbild?


----------



## Threshold (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2016)*

Das Hydro X ist Indy. Richtig.
Aber schlicht zu teuer. Für den Preis kaufst du das E10.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2016)*



Stuart0610 schrieb:


> Was ist mit dem Hydro X, das ist doch Indy oder? Laut diesem Test ist es gar nicht mal so schlecht.



Siehe Beitrag von Thres. Kannst natürlich auch das X kaufen, würde ich aber nur machen, wenn man BQ absolut nicht haben will.



Stuart0610 schrieb:


> @PC-Bastler_2011 Ist das Zorro und Sanji auf deinem Profilbild?



Ja


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2016)*



Stuart0610 schrieb:


> Und wie erkennt man, ob ein Netzteil Gruppe oder Indy ist?



Das erkennst du schon am Aufkleber ... Wenn fast die komplette Leistung über die 12V Schiene abzufordern sind, dann ist das Netzteil Indy 

Kleines Beispiel .. Das Nezteil hat 550 Watt und 540 Watt sind auf der 12V-Schiene abzufordern ... Dann ist es Indy ...
Mal ne kleine Fausformel


----------



## Schnuetz1 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2016)*

Und was ist z.B. mit einem Be quiet L9?
500 Watt Leistung, 480W auf der 12V-Schiene. 
Siehe unter Ausgansdaten:
Leises Netzteil 500W  PSU PURE POWER 9 | 500W CM von be quiet!

Das ist genau so viel wie ein E10 mit 500 Watt.


----------



## DerFoehn (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2016)*

Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel


----------



## Schnuetz1 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2016)*

Richtig, aber genau darum habe ich das L9 ausgewählt. Denn das ist eben ein Indy-Netzteil. 

Hier ist es schon wieder deutlich:
LC5550 V2.2: LC - POWER

550W Leistung, auf beiden 12V-Leitungen zusammen 400W.


----------



## Threshold (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2016)*

Und wenn man das zusammenrechnet, kommt man auf 535 Watt. Das Netzteil soll aber angeblich 550 Watt leisten.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2016)*

Das L9 ist teils Gruppe. 
Die alten LC Geräte leisten auf 12V etwa das was an Leistung bei 3,3V angeschrieben steht danach fliegen Sie in die Luft


----------



## Threshold (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2016)*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Das L9 ist teils Gruppe.



Teils?


----------



## Metbier (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2016)*

So ich hab jetzt das gute stück von be quiet drin und ich hab mit dem alten NT noch mal 3DMark11 *291 Watt *und The Division *299 Watt *im Benchmark gemessen, und mit dem neuen NT im 3DMark11 *280 Watt *und im The Division Benchmark *272 Watt *erreicht. Kann das angehen dass das neue sparsamer ist und weniger verbraucht ?

Aber sonst auch ein Top Teil, und ich hab mir gedacht 400 Watt reichen auch sonst aus für meine zwecke.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2016)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Teils?


Ja das war ja so ein Zwischending


----------



## Threshold (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2016)*

Ja, kann gut sein, dass das neue Netzteil effizienter ist.



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Ja das war ja so ein Zwischending



Kennst du eine Frau, die teilweise schwanger ist?


----------



## captain_drink (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2016)*

"Teils Gruppe" ist das L9 nur nach dem BQ-Marketing. 
Das L9 ist gruppenreguliert, Abstufungen gibt es da keine.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2016)*

Aber BeQuiet hat doch diese spezielle AktiveClamp Schaltung für ihre gruppenregulierten Netzteile ... Evtl bewirkt das, das bei diesen Netzteilen eben am Ende mehr auf 12V rum kommt ... 
Das weis ich leider nicht so genau ...

Interessant wäre hierbei nur ... Wenn das Netzteil wirklich seine 480 Watt von 500 auf der 12 Volt bringt ... in welchem Volt-Bereich befindet sich die 5 V Rail ???


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2016)*

Idealerweise bewegt sich eine 5V Rails zwischen 4,9 und 5,1V


----------



## Threshold (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2016)*



SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Aber BeQuiet hat doch diese spezielle AktiveClamp Schaltung für ihre gruppenregulierten Netzteile ... Evtl bewirkt das, das bei diesen Netzteilen eben am Ende mehr auf 12V rum kommt ...
> Das weis ich leider nicht so genau ...
> 
> Interessant wäre hierbei nur ... Wenn das Netzteil wirklich seine 480 Watt von 500 auf der 12 Volt bringt ... in welchem Volt-Bereich befindet sich die 5 V Rail ???



Active Clamp hat nichts mit Gruppe zu tun. Das E10 ist auch Active Clamp.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2016)*

E10 = Active Clamp = Indy --> L9 = Active Clamp = Indy confirmed


----------



## Threshold (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2016)*

Und wenn dir jemand aktiv eine klatscht, ist das auch Active Clamp.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2016)*

Ach, und dann ist man wieder halb schwanger?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2016)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und wenn dir jemand aktiv eine klatscht, ist das auch Active Clamp.



Aber immernoch unabhängig und keine Gruppe


----------



## Threshold (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2016)*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Ach, und dann ist man wieder halb schwanger?



Das frage ich meine tochter immer, wenn sie morgens nach Hause kommt.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2016)*

Aber irgendwie muss es FSP es doch hinbekommen haben, ein Gruppenreguliertes Netzteil dazu zu bringen, fast du volle Netzteilleistung auf der 12V Leitung zur Verfügung zu stellen ...

Wenn nicht die Schaltung ... Was dann ???


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2016)*

Einfach weil be quiet drauf steht.


----------



## Gamer090 (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2016)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und wenn dir jemand aktiv eine klatscht, ist das auch Active Clamp.



Guter Spruch Threshold   Darf ich den in die Signatur einfügen mit deinem Beitrag als Quelle?


----------



## Threshold (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2016)*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Guter Spruch Threshold   Darf ich den in die Signatur einfügen mit deinem Beitrag als Quelle?



Kannst du gerne nutzen. Extra als Quelle angeben brauchst du nicht. Einfach den Spruch für dich einsacken und gut.


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2016)*



SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Das erkennst du schon am Aufkleber ... Wenn fast die komplette Leistung über die 12V Schiene abzufordern sind, dann ist das Netzteil Indy


Nee, leider nicht.

Das kann nämlich einerseits schlicht ausgewürfelt sein, andererseits gibt es auch bei den DC-DC Netzteilen einige Netzteile, bei denen nicht die gesamte Leistung auf der +12V bereit gestellt werden kann. Aber das sind halt auch nur die Specs, die dafür ausgewürfelt wurden...


Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Das L9 ist teils Gruppe.


Nein, es IST Gruppenreguliert!
+3V3 ist _IMMER_ unabhängig von den anderen Spannungen geregelt. Sei es per Mag-Amp oder DC-DC.

Gruppenreguliert bedeutet, dass mehrere Spannungen zu einer Gruppe zusammengefasst werden und gemeinsam geregelt...
Und das ist in der Regel die +5V und +12V Leitung. +3V3 war schon immer eigenständig (und ging aus der +5V hervor)



SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Aber BeQuiet hat doch diese spezielle AktiveClamp Schaltung für ihre gruppenregulierten Netzteile ... Evtl bewirkt das, das bei diesen Netzteilen eben am Ende mehr auf 12V rum kommt ...
> Das weis ich leider nicht so genau ...


Nein, das eine hat mit dem anderen überhaupt nichts zu tun.
Das wäre so, als wenn du hier schreiben würdest: 'aber die haben doch diesen 3Zylinder, evtl ist das ja das gleiche wie ein Diesel.'
Auch hier hat das eine überhaupt nichts mit dem anderen zu tun!
Active Clamp ist schlicht eine Schaltung der Primärseite, dei die Verluste vermindert. Die Sekundäre Seite ist eine ganz andere Baustelle.


SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Interessant wäre hierbei nur ... Wenn das Netzteil wirklich seine 480 Watt von 500 auf der 12 Volt bringt ... in welchem Volt-Bereich befindet sich die 5 V Rail ???


Hängt natürlich von der Last auf jener ab...


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2016)*

@ Stefan ...

Danke für die Erklärung .. War mir irgendwie klar das sowas kommt ^^ Gut zu wissen

Mich würde trotzdem noch interessieren wie ein Gruppenreguliertes Netzteile fast die Volle Leistung auf der 12V Leitung schafft, ohne das die Spannungen der 5V aus den Specs laufen ...
Ich glaube irgendwie nicht das das funktioniert, wenn du wenig bis gar keine Last auf der 5V hast ... ???!!!


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2016)*

Gar keine schaffst du in einem üblichen PC nicht. Da brauchst du schon einen 12V only


----------



## Threshold (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2016)*

Ich hab da mal drei Anmerkungen.

1. Der Link vom Straight Poiwer CM500 verweist auf den Produktvergleich E10 500 und E10 CM500.
2. Das Cooler Master VS 450/550 ist praktisch nicht mehr verfügbar. Das kann man dann auch aus der Empfehlung entfernen.
3. Dafür könnte man im Preisbereich von über 100€ Das Silverstone Strider Titanium einsetzen. SilverStone Strider Titanium Series 600W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## DerFoehn (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juni 2016)*

1. ist Absicht, damit man die non-CM Version als Alternative auch verlinkt hat, weil ich eine zusätzliche Spalte dafür nicht nötig finde.
2. werde ich entfernen.
3. packe ich rein.



Edit: Änderungen sind erledigt.


----------



## Threshold (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Sowas hättest du dann auch unter "Sonstiges" eintragen können.


----------



## DerFoehn (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Hätte hätte Fahrradkette. 

Kann ich selbstverständlich auch noch ergänzen. 

Edit: Diese Signatur ist ja schlimm, die muss ich mal in Tapatalk deaktivieren.


----------



## Threshold (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Beim EVGA Supernova G2 hast du Seasonic als Fertiger stehen. Die machen aber die GS Modelle. Das G2 kommt von Super Flower.


----------



## DerFoehn (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Da habe ich die wohl verwechselt. Hab ich korrigiert


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Das ist ja die gleiche Plattform wie das SuperFlower Leadex Gold 550. Evtl. Das dazu schreiben.


----------



## Threshold (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Muss man nicht, da es immer mal Unterschiede gibt.
Der Fertiger reicht. Wer dazu was wissen will, kann ja nachfragen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Aber als evtl. Entscheidung ob das oder das - kann man sagen geh nach Features technisch sind die Geräte quasi identisch, dafür hat EVGA die bessere Garantie und so weiter und so fort...


----------



## Threshold (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

wie gesagt, niemand schreibt rein, auf welcher Plattform das E10 oder das P11 basiert, weil du dann auch noch unterscheiden musst. Das ist zu aufwändig.
Es muss reichen, dass das Super Flower fertigt. Wer dann nachfragt, auf welcher Plattform das basiert -- und wer fragt sowas schon -- kriegt die passende Antwort.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Ich hätte da evtl auch eine kleine Idee als Anmerkung ...

Bei den SF Leadex Gold / Platinum, könntest du die verschiedenen Farben in einem Link verlinken 

550 Watt Gold
550 Watt Platinum

Bei Multi GPU können Theoretisch die Leadex Modelle ebenfalls dazu ... Ich wüsste jetzt nicht, wieso man diese da nicht empfehlen sollte ?!
750 Watt Gold
750 Watt Platinum
850 Watt Gold
850 Watt Platinum

Beim extreme Overclocking kannst du ja ebenfalls die verschiedenen Fargebungen verlinken 

1000 Watt Gold
1000 Watt Platinum
1000 Watt Titanium
1200 Watt Platinum

Ich hoffe der Vorschlag kommt an  ^^


----------



## DerFoehn (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Sorry, dass ich jetzt erst schreibe,  ich hatte deinen Post am gleichen Tag noch gelesen und dann hab ich's vergessen...

Aber ich finde die Idee mit den Farb Varianten nicht schlecht. Werde ich bei Zeiten mal verlinken.


----------



## tsd560ti (11. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem XFX TS aus? 

XFX TS Gold Series 750W ATX 2.31 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

Der Koffer ist zwar sehr laut (2000rpm Kugellager von Adda müsste das sein), aber man bekommt viel Power von Seasonic für wenig Geld.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Wenn man ewig laut dazu schreibt... Wieso nicht. 
Sollte ja SS G Serie sein, oder?


----------



## Threshold (12. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Zu teuer für das, was du bekommst.


----------



## iGameKudan (12. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Und was sind die Alternativen?
Netzteile der ähnlichen Leistungsklasse sind deutlich teurer. 

Die 650W-Version des Netzteils wird bald in meinen PC wandern - die Lautstärke ist mir nicht so wichtig solange das Teil im Idle leise ist und sonst scheint das NT als Seasonic G-Klon ja relativ brauchbar zu sein.


----------



## tsd560ti (12. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Zu teuer für das, was du bekommst.


Was ist denn, verglichen mit einem gleich teuren E10-500 der Mangel? 
Oder ist das P11-750 überhaupt den doppelten Preis wert?


Vergleiche mit den 650/550er Versionen kann man natürlich auch machen, je nach Zielgruppe wird halt mehr oder weniger Leistung benötigt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Und was sind die Alternativen?


Cougar GX-S?
Cougar LX?


----------



## tsd560ti (12. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Das LX ist doch nur Bronze, für die paar Euro zum Gold dürfte man schnell raushaben, legt man die 6% Differenz von Geizhals zu Grunde.


----------



## iGameKudan (13. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Cougar GX-S?
> Cougar LX?


Da mich das gerade auch persönlich betrifft: Hast du EDIT: gute Tests vom GX-S? Mit 70€ für 550W in 80+ Gold ist das eigentlich recht preiswert. 
Das LX kostet kaum weniger, hat "nur" die Bronze-Effizienz und Kabelmanagement ist mir relativ egal. 

Diesen Monat ist definitiv ein neues NT dran, ich habe mein SP 7 400W gestern tatsächlich in die Abschaltung getrieben.
Und einen Lagerschaden hats auch - beim Kaltstart rattert der Lüfter für ca. 2 Minuten (und ja, danach dreht sich der Lüfter...), daher sollte ich mir mit dem Tausch nicht mehr zu lange Zeit lassen.


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (16. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Hi, 

kleine Anmerkung zur Tabelle, keine Ahnung obs schon erwähnt wurde:

Das Golden Green HX 450W steht bei Netzteile bis 60€ obwohl es darüber liegt und auch der Preis von 65€ in der Tabelle dabei steht.
Das E10 400W steht mit seinen 65€ jedoch bei Netzteile bis 100€ 

Ansonsten super Liste, weite so


----------



## DerFoehn (16. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Stimmt, da hab ich bei der letzten Preis Anpassung nicht drauf geachtet. Danke für den Hinweis.

Edit: Hab ich angepasst. Ich hoffe es wird richtig angezeigt, kann ich am Handy nicht sehen grade.


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (16. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*



DerFoehn schrieb:


> Stimmt, da hab ich bei der letzten Preis Anpassung nicht drauf geachtet. Danke für den Hinweis.
> 
> Edit: Hab ich angepasst. Ich hoffe es wird richtig angezeigt, kann ich am Handy nicht sehen grade.



Wird richtig angezeigt


----------



## Rolk (16. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Zu teuer für das, was du bekommst.



Was ist mit den 550/650W Modellen? Die scheinen mir zu dem Preis fast Konkurrenzlos zu sein, wenn man mal von der Lautstärke-Schwäche oberhalb von 50% Last absieht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Da mich das gerade auch persönlich betrifft: Hast du EDIT: gute Tests vom GX-S? Mit 70€ für 550W in 80+ Gold ist das eigentlich recht preiswert.
> Das LX kostet kaum weniger, hat "nur" die Bronze-Effizienz und Kabelmanagement ist mir relativ egal.



Userreview Cougar GX-S 650W von Stefan Payne
Userreview - Cougar LX mit 500W von Stefan Payne

Einziger Haken des GX-S ist der relativ hohe Einschaltstrom...
Dafür ist die Komponentenwahl für den Preis richtig gut...
Naja, bis auf den Lüfter...
Auch der Primärkondensator passt zur Leistung.


----------



## ToByZ (19. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Wie ist das Netzteil eigentlich ? Corsair CX Series Modular CX450M 450W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ist ja erst vor kurzem erscheinen, die Frage ist ob das auch neue Technik ist oder wieder alte.
Das Netzteil soll nur für ein älteres (kleines) System genutzt werden also keine übermäßige last, aber sollte im besten Fall Modular sein. (Bis 50€)

Oder wäre das besser ? be quiet! Pure Power 9 400w be quiet! Pure Power 9 400W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Schnuetz1 (19. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Ob das neue CX besser als das alte ist, kann ich dir nicht sagen.
Aber das Pure Power ist nicht sooooo gut.

Wie wäre es mit dem G450M von Cooler Master? Wäre modular, vernünftige DC-DC-Technik und in deinem Preisbereich.
Cooler Master G450M 450W ATX 2.31 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Threshold (19. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*



ToByZ schrieb:


> Wie ist das Netzteil eigentlich ? Corsair CX Series Modular CX450M 450W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Ist ja erst vor kurzem erscheinen, die Frage ist ob das auch neue Technik ist oder wieder alte.



Da gibt es noch keinerlei Infos zu. Also abwarten, was die ersten Reviews sagen.
Fest steht, dass es wieder von CWT kommt.
Ich könnte mir daher vorstellen, dass das neue Corsair CX450m ein Cooler Master G450M ist.


----------



## ToByZ (19. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

OK, ja ich würde gerne unter 50€ bleiben, da es eigentlich nur für ein älteres "gaming" System gedacht ist, Modular müsste es nicht unbedingt sein wäre halt ein gutes extra.  Welche Netzteile wären denn noch ok die günstig aber gut sind. Das Pure Power 9 350-400w wäre was da es auch nicht so teuer ist und hier mit in der Liste steht.


----------



## Threshold (19. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Was ist das denn für Hardware?


----------



## Icedaft (19. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Du kannst Dir das Xilence Performance A+ Serie 530W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland mal anschauen.


----------



## ToByZ (19. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Soll für ältere 775/1155 Systeme sein mit kleiner Grafikkarte dazu, also nicht so Powerhungrige Hardware.


----------



## Leob12 (19. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Schreib doch einfach was du verbaut hast^^


----------



## ToByZ (19. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Steht ja nicht fest  Momentan ist es ein Asus P5QPL-AM, 4GB ddr2, q6600, 500er Platte, Grafikkarte noch keine. Dafür hätte ich denn das PP L9 350w genommen.. Denn mehr braucht es eigentlich nicht


----------



## Threshold (19. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Für eine so alte Plattform kannst du das L9 durchaus verwenden.


----------



## ToByZ (19. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

ok, das wichtigste wäre für mich da die Schutzschaltungen alle dabei sind, und das die Technik nicht zu alt ist


----------



## Threshold (19. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Die Technik ist so alt wie die Plattform, die du kaufen willst, daher passt das.


----------



## ToByZ (19. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Puh dann bin ich erleichtert  ^^


----------



## br0da (19. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*



ToByZ schrieb:


> Wie ist das Netzteil eigentlich ? Corsair CX Series Modular CX450M 450W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Das Netzteil ist im Grunde genommen ein Vengeance.
Unterschied ist nur, dass Corsair bei diesem keine japanischen Kondensatoren garantiert, dort dürfe das verbaut werden, was Corsair passend vor Ort hat. Primär i.d.R. NCC, sekundärseitig filtert  z.B. Su'scon, SamXon oder Taicon.
Außerdem wird auf Multirail für +12V verzichtet, entsprechend wurde auch der Supervisor IC angepasst.

Ansonsten zählt für die neuen CXM Netzteile das gleiche wie für die Vengeance, die verwendete Plattform stammt von der der ursprünglichen RM Serie ab und basiert primärseitig auf der Double Forward Topologie, sekundärseitig werden die Minor Rails mit DC-DC Wandlern geregelt.

Gibt auch einen ausführlichen Test dazu: Corsair CX450M - -The_Mask- - Userreviews - Tweakers


----------



## Karotte81 (20. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Da in meinem anderen Thread nicht mehr geantwortet wird(   )  und ich nach nun ein paar intensiveren Session mit der neuen Graka doch das Gefühl habe, das womöglich mein NT bald abraucht, wollte ich mich mal hier erkundigen. 

Ich höre nämlich unter Last den Lüfter immer lauter werden, was ich bei nem anderen Netzteil schonmal hatte, da war das ein Indiz für nen baldigen NT Tod. 

Also brauch ich evtl ein neues NT und ich glaub, hier bin ich richtig 

Sys:
AsRock Z97 Extreme 4
i5 4690K@4Ghz
G Skill 16GB DDR-3  2133
Zotac 1070 Extreme
4 Festplatten, zwei intern, zwei extern, kein dvd/blu ray
Aktuell 4 Gehäuselüfter, aber eigentlich fünf(einer ist defekt) 
USB Hub für Gamepads, Bt Sticks

Aktuelles Netzteil : BeQuiet Pure Power BQT L7-430W 

Neues Netzteil :   ???   


Danke.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (20. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Dein aktuelles ist ein L8?

Wieviel willst du max ausgeben?

Ansonsten wird ein E10 400W ausreichen


----------



## chischko (20. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Er schreibt doch: Aktell: L7 
Ja NT Wechsel ist durchaus (sehr) sinnvoll! 

Günstig: Cooler Master G450m
Besser (wie bereits von Pc-Basterl gesagt): BQ Straight Power E10 400W


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (20. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Ja, nach dem Bearbeiten


----------



## Karotte81 (21. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*



chischko schrieb:


> Er schreibt doch: Aktell: L7
> Ja NT Wechsel ist durchaus (sehr) sinnvoll!
> 
> Günstig: Cooler Master G450m
> Besser (wie bereits von Pc-Basterl gesagt): BQ Straight Power E10 400W




Okay, danke, aber nur 400 Watt? Muss ja effizient sein das Ding. Ist auf jeden Fall vorgemerkt.


----------



## chischko (21. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*



Karotte81 schrieb:


> Okay, danke, aber nur 400 Watt? Muss ja effizient sein das Ding. Ist auf jeden Fall vorgemerkt.


Die Pascal GPUs sind mittlerweile so stromsparend, dass Dir 400W reichen werden. Und ja, das E10 ist sehr effizient aber (was für wichtiger ist) auch sehr gut abgesichert, leise etc.!



PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Ja, nach dem Bearbeiten



Ah! Ok, fies sowas


----------



## br0da (21. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Zum aktuellen Preis ist auch Cougars GX-S ein sehr guter Deal.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*



Karotte81 schrieb:


> Okay, danke, aber nur 400 Watt? Muss ja effizient sein das Ding. Ist auf jeden Fall vorgemerkt.


Effizienz hat mit der Leistung nichts zu tun. 
Effizienz sagt nur, wie viel an der Steckdose aufgenommen wird / das was abgegeben wird. 
Wenn dein PC ohne NT Effizienz Verlust also angenommen 300W benötigt, nimmt das Netzteil bei 91% Effizienz 330W auf. 
Die restlichen 30W müssen als Abwärme abgeführt werden.


----------



## chischko (21. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Effizienz hat mit der Leistung nichts zu tun.
> Effizienz sagt nur, wie viel an der Steckdose aufgenommen wird / das was abgegeben wird.
> Wenn dein PC ohne NT Effizienz Verlust also angenommen 300W benötigt, nimmt das Netzteil bei 91% Effizienz 330W auf.
> Die restlichen 30W müssen als Abwärme abgeführt werden.


DIe restlichen 30W werden als direkte Abwärme des Netzteils abgeführt. Die restl. 300W werden halt eben durch CPU, GPU etc. als Abwärme abgegeben.


----------



## Karotte81 (21. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Ich habe das mit der Effizienz aus folgendem Grund erwähnt:

Ihr kennt das. Ihr habt auch solche Läden, wo Otto Normalverbraucher reingeht und wenn man sagt, man braucht ein Netzteil, bekommt man ein 500-700W Netzteil um die Ohren gehauen, von iwelchen NoName Marken, Hauptsache viiiiel Watt, als wäre dies dass einzige Kriterium. Aber so ziemlich jeder, der sich auch nur einmal mit dem Thema beschäftigt hat, weiß, dass es nicht nur auf die Watt Zahl ankommt. Wie so oft weiß man aber natürlich nicht so genau warum das eigentlich so ist. Ich dachte eben u.a., das qualitativ bessere NT weniger Watt benötigen, weil sie einfach effizienter arbeiten. Aber dem scheint nicht so zu sein?  Sind denn Unterschiede zw NoName und Marken NT "nur" dass bspw. die Marken NT mehr/bessere Absicherungen haben, bessere Lüfter, etc?

Habe das BeQuiet übrigens heute Nacht bestellt(irgendwie bestelle ich in letzter Zeit immer nachts spontan Sachen im Internet ). Wie gut das nachts keine Einkaufsläden aufhaben ...


----------



## Threshold (21. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Das liegt schlicht daran, dass die meisten Leute hohe Zahlen immer gut finden.
Deswegen kaufst du ein 800 Watt Netzteil für 30€ und deswegen hat der Broadwell E Prozessor eine 6000er Nummer.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (21. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Es ist entscheidend, was hinten raus kommt 
Ein Interböller Cobra Nitro Gaming Rotz mit "*900W!!!!einseins11*" leistet sekundär grad mal ein drittel, eher weniger, und dann auchnoch auf den völlig falschen Rails.
Über die Absicherung brauch ich wohl kein Wort verlieren, wie auch sind ja keine vorhanden


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Der Unterschied ist generell bessere Technik mit besseren, langlebigeren Kondensatoren. Ausserdem kommen bessere Spannungen raus, auch bei höheren Lasten und im Fehlerfall Fackelt das NT nivht ab, sondern schaltet ab.


----------



## Karotte81 (21. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das liegt schlicht daran, dass die meisten Leute hohe Zahlen immer gut finden.
> Deswegen kaufst du ein 800 Watt Netzteil für 30€ und deswegen hat der Broadwell E Prozessor eine 6000er Nummer.



Ich nicht, aber ich weiß was du meinst. Mir ging es aber eher um die Sache mit der Effizienz.

Und was PC Bastler sagt meinte ich doch so grob mit "Effizienz", ist vllt das falsche Wort, sollte aber heißen das ein gutes 400W oft mehr leistet als ein NT mit 800W. Mich hat nur mal das warum interessiert und welche Faktoren neben fehlenden Absicherungen da noch eine Rolle spielen. Aber naja, Peanuts ^^


----------



## Threshold (21. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*



Karotte81 schrieb:


> Und was PC Bastler sagt meinte ich doch so grob mit "Effizienz", ist vllt das falsche Wort, sollte aber heißen das ein gutes 400W oft mehr leistet als ein NT mit 800W. Mich hat nur mal das warum interessiert und welche Faktoren neben fehlenden Absicherungen da noch eine Rolle spielen. Aber naja, Peanuts ^^



Entscheidend ist erst mal, dass das Netzteil das leistet, was drauf steht und dass die Schutzschaltungen funktionieren.
Das ist bei einem 70€ 400 Watt Netzteil eher der Fall als bei einem 30€ 800 Watt Netzteil.


----------



## Leob12 (21. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Entscheidend ist erst mal, dass das Netzteil das leistet, was drauf steht und dass die Schutzschaltungen funktionieren.
> Das ist bei einem 70€ 400 Watt Netzteil eher der Fall als bei einem 30€ 800 Watt Netzteil.


Ob das geleistet wird was draufsteht kann der Käufer aber nicht wissen. Ein i5/7 + GTX 1060 brauchen halt keine 800W. 
Ergo ist es ein tolles Gerät, das noch nie Probleme gemacht hat, außerdem war der Versand schnell und deswegen ist es ein empfehlenswertes Netzteil^^


----------



## ToByZ (22. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*



br0da schrieb:


> Das Netzteil ist im Grunde genommen ein Vengeance.
> Unterschied ist nur, dass Corsair bei diesem keine japanischen Kondensatoren garantiert, dort dürfe das verbaut werden, was Corsair passend vor Ort hat. Primär i.d.R. NCC, sekundärseitig filtert  z.B. Su'scon, SamXon oder Taicon.
> Außerdem wird auf Multirail für +12V verzichtet, entsprechend wurde auch der Supervisor IC angepasst.
> 
> ...



Also könnte ich das dem Pure Power L9 400w vorziehen ?


----------



## br0da (22. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Definitiv.


----------



## Karotte81 (24. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Muss leider nochmal fragen, da es mir iwie keine Ruhe lässt. Das neue NT ist ja mittlerweile da, macht n guten Eindruck und fühlt sich wertig an.  Mir ist klar dass ich das wohl besser vorher nochmal gefragt hätte, aber hatte mich eig auf euren Rat verlassen. 

Aber die 1070 Zotac frisst lt doch um die 250W,mit Powerlimiterhöhung an die 300. Meine cpu frisst bei voller Last knapp 90. Nicht das die Cpu immer mit voller Last läuft, geschweige denn ich das PL so ausreizen will, aber wenn ich das tun wollen würde, wäre ich doch doch mehr als arg am Limit was das NT betrifft, oder nicht? 
Wäre ein 500er NT nicht besser? Oder was stimmt nicht an meiner Rechnung?


----------



## Icedaft (24. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Lesen und verstehen: Palit GeForce GTX 1070 GameRock im Test (Seite 4) - ComputerBase

Das ist die Leistungsaufnahme des Gesamtsystems...


----------



## Karotte81 (24. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Gelesen und nicht verstanden 

Was möchtest du damit sagen, dass die Palit ähnlich viel frisst?  Da steht doch nur was unter Last und im Idle anfällt...und deckt sich doch mit meinen Angaben?

Möchte nur sichergehen dass mich mein NT nicht iwie limitiert.


----------



## Threshold (24. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Das gesamte System braucht 254 Watt. Nicht die Karte alleine.
Nur weil eine Karte ein Power Limit von 250 oder 300 Watt hat, bedeutet das nicht, dass es die 250 oder 300 Watt auch zieht.
In der Regel braucht eine GTX 1070 180 Watt, selten 200 Watt. Insgesamt kommst du so auf viellecht maximal 300 Watt für den Rechner.
Wenn du aber lieber ein 500 Watt Netzteil willst, kauf dir eins, kostet halt mehr.


----------



## Atent123 (24. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das gesamte System braucht 254 Watt. Nicht die Karte alleine.
> Nur weil eine Karte ein Power Limit von 250 oder 300 Watt hat, bedeutet das nicht, dass es die 250 oder 300 Watt auch zieht.
> In der Regel braucht eine GTX 1070 180 Watt, selten 200 Watt. Insgesamt kommst du so auf viellecht maximal 300 Watt für den Rechner.
> Wenn du aber lieber ein 500 Watt Netzteil willst, kauf dir eins, kostet halt mehr.



Ich denke nicht das die 1070 AMP so wenig braucht.
Die 1080 Zotac hat im Gesamtsystem über 350 Watt und damit 100 Watt mehr als die Referenz gebraucht.
Wen sich das bei der 1070 ähnlich verhält dürfte das System damit um die 320 Watt verbrauchen (pi mal Daumen).


----------



## Threshold (24. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Wie gesagt, die Zotac hat zwar ein Power Limit von 300 Watt, aber das wird nicht genutzt, die Karte limitiert vorher.


----------



## Karotte81 (24. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das gesamte System braucht 254 Watt. Nicht die Karte alleine.
> Nur weil eine Karte ein Power Limit von 250 oder 300 Watt hat, bedeutet das nicht, dass es die 250 oder 300 Watt auch zieht.
> In der Regel braucht eine GTX 1070 180 Watt, selten 200 Watt. Insgesamt kommst du so auf viellecht maximal 300 Watt für den Rechner.
> Wenn du aber lieber ein 500 Watt Netzteil willst, kauf dir eins, kostet halt mehr.



Okay, das war mir nicht bewusst. Bei PCGH 09 steht ja bei den Tests auch nur Spiele Anno, Crysis etc und rechts daneben die Leistungsaufnahme. War mir nicht bewusst dass sich diese Angabe grundsätzlich auf das ganze System bezieht. Als jmd der das letzte Mal vor Ewigkeiten ein PcGH Heft in der Hand hatte, eine wichtige Info.

Dann erklärt es ja meinen Rechenfehler. Danke 


PS: Wenn ich keinen Rat wollte, würde ich übrigens nicht fragen, sondern direkt kaufen.

Edit: Sehe gerade erst das ihr zwei noch was gepostet habt, während ich am tippen war. Was Atent sagt war doch in etwa mein Gedanke, das Ding verbraucht ja schon etwas mehr als andere Karten. Zwar laut Atents Rechnung auch noch genug, aber soooviel Luft is da auch nimmer nach oben, deswegen hab ich auch nochmal gefragt. 

Es ist unmöglich den exakten Verbrauch der Karte auszulesen, oder?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*



Karotte81 schrieb:


> Es ist unmöglich den exakten Verbrauch der Karte auszulesen, oder?



Unmöglich ist es nicht, aber das Equipment kostet nicht grade wenig. 
Schau mal bei Tom´s Hardware vorbei, wenn ich mich nicht irre, sind die eine der wenigen, die die tatsächliche LA messen können


----------



## Merowinger0807 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Mal in den Raum gefragt... 

da ich mein Thermaltake Smart SE 730 (mal günstig von nem Kumpel übernommen da er auf Konsole gewechselt ist) durch was brauchbares mit Multirail ersetzen will hab ich natürlich mal etwas hier gestöbert als auch bei den klassischen Händlern (Alternate, Mindfactory etc.) und bin aufs Corsair 550m bzw. 650m gestoßen. 
Rein von den preisgegebenen Informationen (80 Plus Bronze, Multirail, alle wichtigen Schutzschaltungen, japanische Kondensatoren sowie 5 Jahre Gewährleistung) klingts ja sehr interessant und es ist zB. im Vergleich zum BQ Straight Power doch ein gutes Stück günstiger. 

Klar weiss ich das die BQ Straight Power/Dark Power richtig richtig gut sind, jedoch frag ich mich, warum fast 100 Tacken ausgeben wenn die gleiche Leistung (mal abgesehen vom 80 PLUS Standard) auch für etwas über 60 zu haben wäre?

Wäre das nix für die Aufnahme hier in der Liste und... würdet ihr es guten Gewissens verbauen? Bin grad echt am überlegen ob ich DAS neu bestelle oder evtl. doch eher einem anderen den Vorzug gebe.


----------



## Leob12 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Weil der Lüfter qualitativ locker ne Klasse schlechter ist. Viele technisch eigentlich gute Netzteile (bezieht sich jetzt nicht auf das Corsair, da ich es nicht kenne) haben leider Lüfter die entweder schlecht sind, oder man spielt Lotterie und hofft auf ein NT mit gutem Lüfter. Das Antec HCP wäre sowas. Gute Technik, Lüfter mit großen Unterschieden, ergo eher meh...


----------



## Icedaft (25. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Es gibt bessere: Cougar GX-S550 550W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Buki (26. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Hallo, 

welches Netztei bis 120€ würdert ihr mir Empfehlen? 500-750W.  Es muss sehr sehr leise sein und nicht von BeQuiet sein  

Corsair CP-9020091-EU RMX Serie RM650X ATX: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Das ist gerade mein Favorit....oder das 

EVGA 220-G2-0550-Y2 PC-Netzteile schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

kenne mich nur absolut mit NT nicht aus.

Kurzum gesucht wird das "beste/leiseste" NT bis 120€ 

Grüße

System Gigabyte H87-HD3|Intel  Xeon E3-1230v3|EKL Alpenfön Brocken|8x2 Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3 | MSI Gaming X 8G 480|500 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9|240GB Crucial  M500|Fractal Define R4


----------



## Watertouch (26. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*



Buki schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> welches Netztei bis 120€ würdert ihr mir Empfehlen? 500-750W.  Es muss sehr sehr leise sein und nicht von BeQuiet sein
> 
> ...


Zunächst mal, welches System soll versorgt werden?
Die Standartempfehlung für fast lautlose Netzteile um 500W wär nunmal das Straight Power E10 500W oder das Dark Power Pro 11 550W.
Was sagt dir an be quiet nicht zu?


----------



## Buki (26. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Hi Watertouch,

sorry habe meine System vergessen. Habe es oben ergenzt. Hatte bisher immer "probleme" mit BeQuit daher wollte ich diesmal eines von einer anderen Firma.


----------



## Watertouch (26. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*



Buki schrieb:


> Hi Watertouch,
> 
> sorry habe meine System vergessen. Habe es oben ergenzt. Hatte bisher immer "probleme" mit BeQuit daher wollte ich diesmal eines von einer anderen Firma.


Probleme? Inwiefern?
Ich hab bisher von keinen wirklichen Problemen gehört. Und das E9 das du derzeit verbaut hast ist für das System doch völlig ausreichend.
Wieso möchtest du es tauschen?
Ist es defekt?


----------



## Icedaft (26. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Kannst Du das mal genauer spezifizieren? Was für Probleme mit welchem Netzteil (Typ !) genau?


----------



## Buki (26. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Hallo,

bevor ich mir ein Wolf schreibe , hier ein Link aus einem anderen Forum ( hoffe das ist ok )

Spulenfiepen bei AMD GPU`s - NT Schuldig? - ComputerBase Forum

Kurz : mit dem BeQuit habe ich Spulenfiepen mit dem alten Super Flower "nicht" daher suche ich ein neues NT, das SF ist mir zu alt und der Lüfter ist laut.


----------



## Threshold (26. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Das Spulenfiepen muss aber nicht vom Netzteil ausgelöst werden. In der Regel kommt es von einer anderen Komponente. 

Kauf dir doch das Super Flower Leadex Gold. Ist aber schwer zu bekommen.
Das EVGA Supernova G2 ist baugleich, aber ebenso schwer zu bekommen.


----------



## Buki (26. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Hallo Threshold,

welche Komponenten kommen noch in Frage?  Die beiden hatte ich auch schon aufm Plan, hast recht sind schwer zu bekommen  was ist mit meinen beiden verlinkten? Sind die"Müll"?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Das Corsair ja, das G2 hat Thres genannt


----------



## Buki (26. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Ah ok , also Corsair nicht dann lieber das Super Flower oder das EVGA. Nur ganz kurz was machen die 2 NT besser als mein verlinktes Corsair? Verarbeitung allgemein oder sind die beiden auch leiser?


----------



## Threshold (26. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Du kannst auch das Cooler Master nehmen.
Cooler Master V-Series V550 550W ATX 2.31 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Buki (26. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Ohje noch ein Name mehr auf der Liste . Danke schau ich mir an. Aber ich würde gerne noch wissen was am Corsair RM550X so schlecht ist ? Diverse Test sagen mir das Gegenteil


----------



## Threshold (26. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Das Corsair ist nur Durchschnitt und zu teuer für den Preis.


----------



## captain_drink (26. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Die wesentlichsten Punkte: Der Lüfter ist lediglich ein verbessertes Gleitlager, der semipassive Modus lässt sich nicht deaktivieren, die Fertigungsqualität von CWT ist verbesserungwürdig. In Tests konzentriert man sich oft auf die Leistungswerte, welche einwandfrei sind.
Vor allem aber gibt es gleichwertige oder sogar bessere Produkte günstiger oder zum selben Preis.


----------



## Buki (26. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Ok danke ist angekommen . Super Flower und EVGA hören sich echt gut an nur wird auch hier oft geschrieben das der Lüfter unter Last unnötig laut wird... Das schreckt mich etwas ab


----------



## captain_drink (26. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Im aktiven Modus ist der Lüfter im Fall des Gold/G2 hörbar, aber keineswes laut. Dasselbe gilt für den semipassiven Modus, sofern der Lüfter zugeschalten wird, was allerdings relativ spät geschieht.


----------



## Buki (26. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Danke ,, werde dann das Cooler Master V750 nehmen ( will mir Crossfire offen halten) das soll durchweg leise sein . Mein Bequit habe ich auch nicht wahrgenommen, hoffe das CM steht dem
nichts nach ? Danke für eure Geduld


----------



## Icedaft (26. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Crossfire/SLI macht man sofort oder gar nicht. Wir sprechen uns in 2 Jahren wieder ob Du eine Karte nachgekauft hast...


----------



## Buki (26. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Richtig! Ich rede ja auch nicht von der MSI 480, will mir ja nur die Möglichkeit offen halten wenn ich will dann könnte ich  und diese 20€ Aufpreis waren zu verkraften. Aber hast recht!


----------



## Leob12 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*



Buki schrieb:


> Richtig! Ich rede ja auch nicht von der MSI 480, will mir ja nur die Möglichkeit offen halten wenn ich will dann könnte ich  und diese 20€ Aufpreis waren zu verkraften. Aber hast recht!


Multi-GPU? Wofür denn? Wenn die Nachfolge-Generation da ist brauchst du es auch nicht mehr...außerdem macht so ein System nur Umstände


----------



## Buki (26. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Ich verstehe euch ..  wirklich. Will mir einfach nur die Möglichkeit offen halten mehr nicht. CF ist gerade nicht geplant und wie gesagt der 20€ Aufpreis vom V550 zum V750 war ok.


----------



## Watertouch (26. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*



Buki schrieb:


> Ich verstehe euch ..  wirklich. Will mir einfach nur die Möglichkeit offen halten mehr nicht. CF ist gerade nicht geplant und wie gesagt der 20€ Aufpreis vom V550 zum V750 war ok.


Wenn du mit der höheren Lautstärke klar kommst, warum nicht.


----------



## Buki (26. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Du meinst wenn es mal zum CF kommt oder ist das v750 lauer wie das V550? konnte diesbezüglich nichts finden


----------



## Watertouch (26. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*



Buki schrieb:


> Du meinst wenn es mal zum CF kommt oder ist das v750 lauer wie das V550? konnte diesbezüglich nichts finden


Netzteile mit höherer Leistung sind immer lauter.


----------



## Buki (26. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Wie was gelernt....  Aber laut diversen Tests soll das V750 dennoch super Leise sein.  Bin gespannt , morgen soll es vielleicht schon kommen.


----------



## Leob12 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*



Buki schrieb:


> Du meinst wenn es mal zum CF kommt oder ist das v750 lauer wie das V550? konnte diesbezüglich nichts finden


Nein, wenn du in 2 Jahren eventuell eine zweite Karte kaufst, gibts neue GPUs die mehr Leistung haben, weniger verbrauchen, und das gleiche kosten...
Die Vorteile sind einfach zu gering.


----------



## Buki (26. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Nein das 750 ist nicht lauter wie das 550? Ach egal ,, kann es eh nicht mehr Rückängig machen. Trotz allem denke ich das dass V750 ein gutes und leises NT ist ( laut Tests)


----------



## Leob12 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*



Buki schrieb:


> Nein das 750 ist nicht lauter wie das 550? Ach egal ,, kann es eh nicht mehr Rückängig machen. Trotz allem denke ich das dass V750 ein gutes und leises NT ist ( laut Tests)


Doch ist es. Der Lüfter dreht beim größeren Modell immer schneller. Ist beim Be Quiet auch so...


----------



## XBurton (26. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*



Buki schrieb:


> Nein das 750 ist nicht lauter wie das 550? Ach egal ,, kann es eh nicht mehr Rückängig machen. Trotz allem denke ich das dass V750 ein gutes und leises NT ist ( laut Tests)


14Tage Widerrufsrecht????


----------



## Buki (26. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Habe bei Amazon bestellt..das ist hier nicht das Problem. Kann mir aber beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen das es jetzt so ein unterschied macht in der Lautstärke. Zumal es soviel gute Tests genau über das V750 gibt wo gerade der leise Lüfter gelobt wird. Ach man


----------



## Threshold (27. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*



Buki schrieb:


> Ich verstehe euch ..  wirklich. Will mir einfach nur die Möglichkeit offen halten mehr nicht. CF ist gerade nicht geplant und wie gesagt der 20€ Aufpreis vom V550 zum V750 war ok.



Die 20€ wirst du ins Klo werfen, weil du einfach niemals CF machen wirst. 
Glaubs mir. 
Spar dir das also mit dem 750 Watt Netzteil, lohnt nicht.


----------



## INU.ID (27. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*



Watertouch schrieb:


> Netzteile mit höherer Leistung sind *immer* lauter.


Das ist so nicht korrekt. Es gibt schließlich semi passive Netzteile, die ihre Kühlung von der prozentualen Auslastung abhängig machen. Bei solchen Netzteilen wird bei einem stärkeren Modell die aktive Kühlung nicht nur später dazu geschaltet, sie arbeitet im aktiven Bereich bei gleicher Last in der Regel auch leiser.


Threshold schrieb:


> Die 20€ wirst du ins Klo werfen, weil du einfach niemals CF machen wirst.


Wobei der extreme Preisverfall der 980Ti (gab es die Tage ab 329€ als ordentliche  Custom) schon bei einigen User dazu geführt hat, das sie sich gewünscht  haben sie hätte "damals" 20€ mehr für ein stärkeres NT ausgegeben. Es  läßt sich eben schwer abschätzen in wieweit sich der Stromverbrauch  eines PCs in den nächsten 3-5 Jahren ändern kann (und warum!). Außer man kann sich mit den auferlegten Limitierungen arrangieren (weiß also heute schon, das man entsprechende Hardware nicht kaufen wird, selbst wenn sie zu Spottpreisen verschleudert wird).


----------



## Threshold (27. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Wobei der extreme Preisverfall der 980Ti (gab es die Tage ab 329€ als ordentliche  Custom) schon bei einigen User dazu geführt hat, das sie sich gewünscht  haben sie hätte "damals" 20€ mehr für ein stärkeres NT ausgegeben. Es  läßt sich eben schwer abschätzen in wieweit sich der Stromverbrauch  eines PCs in den nächsten 3-5 Jahren ändern kann (und warum!). Außer man kann sich mit den auferlegten Limitierungen arrangieren (weiß also heute schon, das man entsprechende Hardware nicht kaufen wird, selbst wenn sie zu Spottpreisen verschleudert wird).



Ach so, und dann wirfst du die 390 weg und kaufst zwei 980 Ti?
Ich kenne niemanden, der sich sowas tatsächlich kauft.


----------



## INU.ID (27. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ach so, und dann wirfst du die 390 weg und kaufst zwei 980 Ti?


Sorry, mein Fehler. Ich hätte dazu schreiben sollen das es ein Beispiel war, damit auch Leute wie du es so verstehen. 

Es geht natürlich allgemein darum, das man u.U. schlecht abschätzen kann, welche Hardware das Netzteil die nächsten Jahre zu versorgen hat. Und gerade wenn man selbst nicht abgeneigt ist, zb. auch mal eine zweite GPU einzusetzen (es muß ja nicht mal primär für CF/SLI sein, sondern zb. zum crunchen) , dann kann es eben durchaus sinnvoller sein, direkt ein Netzteil zu kaufen, was auch noch über entsprechende Reserven verfügt. Es muß ja nicht mal sein das man eine später ältere Hardware zum Spottpreis kauft (wie aktuell zb. eine "ältere" 980Ti), es kann ja auch sein das man sich eine neue Graka kauft, und aufgrund des Anwenderprofils (zb. crunchen) die alte Karte gerne weiter im System lassen möchte.

Wenn man also zu den Usern gehört, die solche Szenarien nicht von vornherein ausschließen möchten, und vor hat sein NT etwas länger zu betreiben, dann kann es durchaus sinnvoll sein ein NT mit entsprechenden Reserven zu kaufen. Gerade wenn man außer den zb. 20€ zusätzlichen Ausgaben quasi keine weiteren Nachteile dadurch hat. Ich zb. hätte mir aufgrund der Preise gerne noch eine zweite 980Ti ins System gesteckt, kann es aber aufgrund meines dafür minimal zu schwachen NTs leider nur, wenn ich ein neues und stärkeres NT kaufe. Das gleiche Problem hätte ich, wenn ich jetzt eine 1080/Titan X kaufen, und meine 980Ti zum crunchen weiterhin im Rechner lassen wollen würde. Und das nur, weil ich 2012 beim NT-Kauf "nur" ~100 Watt Reserve eingeplant hatte, statt wie eigentlich geplant ~200.


----------



## Threshold (27. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Tja, was soll ich da nur erwider. 
Jemand, der sich eine GTX 1070 kauft und dazu ein gutes 400 Watt Netzteil wird nicht auf die Idee kommen, sich in 2 Jahren eine ausverkaufte GTX 1080 Ti kaufen zu wollen.
Wozu auch? 
Ganz davon ab, dass Multi GPU aktuell eh für die Katz ist -- schau dir nur mal No Mans Sky an. Multi GPU Support? riesengroß. 

Aber du kannst gerne überdimensionierte Netzteile empfehlen, weil irgendwann mal die Idee aufkommen könnte, sich eine zweite Karte einzubauen.
Ich werde dann derjenige sein, der dich in den Threads verfolgt und davon abrät.


----------



## 9Strike (27. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Ist das NT was?
Corsair Vengeance 400 400W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Hab nur einen Test bei HWLuxx zur 650W Variante gefunden, aber der viel recht positiv aus: gute Kondensatoren (für den Preis), Multirail und (wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe) nicht gruppenreguliert. Wenn das 400W NT nicht viel schlechter ist, dürfte das doch eine gute Alternative zum CM G450M sein?


----------



## Watertouch (27. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*



9Strike schrieb:


> Ist das NT was?
> Corsair Vengeance 400 400W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Hab nur einen Test bei HWLuxx zur 650W Variante gefunden, aber der viel recht positiv aus: gute Kondensatoren (für den Preis), Multirail und (wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe) nicht gruppenreguliert. Wenn das 400W NT nicht viel schlechter ist, dürfte das doch eine gute Alternative zum CM G450M sein?


Mich würde generell mal die ganze Serie interessieren, das 650M wäre ja praktisch ideal für ein Multi GPU Setup da es 4x 8 Pin PCIe Anschlüsse hat.
Ich habe das 650M im Zweit PC verbaut und bin auch was Lautstärke angeht recht zufrieden.
Außerdem ist der Preis von knapp 60€ für die 650 Watt Version mit Semi-Modularem Kabelmanagement sehr attraktiv mMn.


----------



## INU.ID (27. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Aber du kannst gerne überdimensionierte Netzteile empfehlen, weil irgendwann mal die Idee aufkommen könnte, sich eine zweite Karte einzubauen.


Ich habe überhaupt kein Netzteil empfohlen.  Ich habe einfach nur gesehen das ihr "krampfhaft" versucht habt einem User etwas auszureden, und wollte euch (dir) dann lediglich erklären, das es für einzelne User (wie den besagten) durchaus sinnvoll sein kann ein entsprechendes Netzteil zu kaufen. Damit wollte ich euch klar machen, das es manchmal wichtiger ist dem User bei seinem Vorhaben zu helfen, statt ihm unbedingt "mit Gewalt" das eigene Weltbild/die eigene Meinung ("ich finde MGPU shice, dann musst du es auch shice finden") aufzudrücken.

Bestes Beispiel:


> Ganz davon ab, dass *Multi GPU* *aktuell* eh für die Katz ist -- schau dir nur mal *No Mans Sky* an.


Das sind gleich 3 Denkfehler in einem Satz. Du sagst "Multi-GPU" und sprichst von CF/SLI zum spielen, ignorierst also GPGPU komplett. Du sagst "aktuell", und klammerst die nächsten 3-5 Jahre (bzgl. Hardware *und* Software *und* Nutzerprofil) komplett aus. Du sprichst von "einem speziellen Spiel", dabei weißt du gar nicht welche Spiele der entsprechende User heute, geschweige denn in Zukunft spielen wird. Und ignorierst dabei auch noch, das es auch Spiele gibt die (heute) massiv von SLI/CF profitieren. Und klammerst ebenfalls die Möglichkeit aus, das zur Lebenszeit des NTs (die nächsten 3-5 Jahre?) softwaretechnisch etwas passieren kann, was einige Limitierungen bzgl. MPGU (CF/SLI) deutlich entschärfen könnte.

Rein logisch betrachtet sind das ziemlich viele "vielleichts", mit daraus resultierender relativ hoher potentieller Frust-Gefahr, dem gegenüber eine zusätzliche Investition/Ausgabe von in diesem Fall lediglich 20€ stehen. Für jemanden dessen "Standard-Empfehlung" ein ca. 180€ teures Gehäuse ist, keine sehr sinnvolle Empfehlung.


----------



## br0da (27. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*



9Strike schrieb:


> Ist das NT was? [...]





Watertouch schrieb:


> Mich würde generell mal die ganze Serie interessieren, [...]



Mit der Vengeance bzw. CXM Serie bekommt man gute Netzteile für den Preis geboten.
Hier liest man nur nichts von den Geräten, weil hier einige eine prinzipielle Abneigung gegenüber Corsair haben und ihnen der eine oder andere blind hinterher rennt.


----------



## Threshold (27. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Du meinst echt, dass Multi GPU in den nächsten 3-5 Jahren besser wird? 
Ich rolle mich weg, echt jetzt. 
Multi GPU ist tot.



br0da schrieb:


> Mit der Vengeance bzw. CXM Serie bekommt man gute Netzteile für den Preis geboten.



Definiere "gut".


----------



## INU.ID (27. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du meinst echt, dass Multi GPU in den nächsten 3-5 Jahren besser wird?


Ich meine das man sich bei Empfehlungen nach den Wünschen und Ansprüchen der User richten sollte, und nicht immer nur stur danach was man selbst, nach eigenen Kriterien, als sinnvoll oder sinnlos erachtet. Ich weiß auch ehrlich gesagt nicht was daran so schwer zu verstehen ist.


----------



## 9Strike (27. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Definiere "gut".


"Gut" = CM G450M
Wo wäre da das Vengeance?


----------



## br0da (27. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Definiere "gut".



80+ Bronze ist problemlos auch in der Praxis eingehalten, die Tendenz in den silberen Bereich ganz klar da.
Alle drei relevanten Ausgangsspannungen werden voneinander unabhängig geregelt, entsprechend fallen die Messungen selbst im Crossload dahingehend sehr gut aus.
Sowohl Effizienz, als auch Spannungsregulation stimmen auch in der Hotbox  noch.

Wer unbedingt will, kann in den Vengeance japanische Kondensatoren bekommen, im Detail sind das NCCs KZEs und an kritischen Orten wohl auch KYs. Ansonsten gibt's sogar auf der Hauptplatine noch Feststoffkondensatoren, ebenso auf der Platine für die Kabelanschlüsse.
Aber auch in  den CXM Netzteilen ist die Auswahl da bedacht, für 5VSB steht auf jeden Fall wieder ein langlebiger NCC KY zum filtern bereit, ansonsten muss man sich mit den in den Datenblättern schwächeren MFs von Su'scon oder der GF Serie von SamXon abgeben. Den brauchbaren Ergebnissen bei den Messungen nach Restwelligkeit tut das aber keinen Abbruch.

OVP, UVP und damit auch SCP schalten in beiden Netzteilen die Supervisor, OCP für die Minor Rails jeweils die Controller von deren Wandler.
Im Vengeance kann der Supervisor noch OCP für zwei der vier Rails, für die anderen beiden Schienen ist noch ein zusätzlicher IC an Bord. Die OCP für 12V in den CXM Netzteilen wird durch die  OPP geregelt.

Was haben wir noch? Einen Lüfter, der zwar bei 900 U/min startet, aber bis 80% Load nicht über 950 U/min geht und dabei laut Hardwareluxx auch subjektiv angenehm leise bleibt und das alles zu Preisen wo es einfach keine Konkurrenz gibt, die all das auch bieten kann.


----------



## Buki (27. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Guten Abend,

habe das CM vorhin eingebaut und nach einer Stunde wieder ausgebaut.  Leider wurde das Spulenfiepen genau so laut wie unter dem BenQ mit dem Super Flower Golden Green ist es "deutlich" angenehmer. Echt komisch das ganze. Und viel leiser, wenn überhaupt, war das CM im Verlgleich zum SF auch nicht. Werde Anfang nächsten Jahres mit ZEN ein komplett Austausch vornehmen und bis dahin weiter mit dem Super Flower spielen.  Dennoch noch mal Danke für eure Beiträge. 

Einen schönen Sonntag...

Grüße


----------



## Soulreafer (31. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Was ist eig mit diesen Netzteilen ? Sind die zu schlecht für die Liste ?

Corsair CX Series Modular CX450M 450W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Corsair Vengeance 500 500W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Seasonic M12II-520 Bronze EVO Edition 520W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
XFX TS Gold Series 550W ATX 2.31 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Enermax Revolution X't II 450W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

sind zwar nicht alle Top in Sachen Preis-Leistung aber technisch nicht schlecht


----------



## Stefan Payne (31. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*



br0da schrieb:


> Mit der Vengeance bzw. CXM Serie bekommt man gute Netzteile für den Preis geboten.
> Hier liest man nur nichts von den Geräten, weil hier einige eine prinzipielle Abneigung gegenüber Corsair haben und ihnen der eine oder andere blind hinterher rennt.



Vengeance unter Umständen schon.

CXM aber nicht, wg. des 8pin Sicherungschips.



Soulreafer schrieb:


> Was ist eig mit diesen Netzteilen ? Sind die zu schlecht für die Liste ?
> 
> Corsair CX Series Modular CX450M 450W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Corsair Vengeance 500 500W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> ...


1. NEIN
2. OK
3. Nein
4. naja, vielleicht (sehr laut unter Last)
5. nein

Der Grund ist einfach: Man hat an den Schutzschaltungen gespart, die Seasonics sind generell eher laut.
Und das sind leider zwei Punkte, die ein Netzteil sehr unempfehlenswert machen...


INU.ID schrieb:


> Ich meine das man sich bei Empfehlungen nach den Wünschen und Ansprüchen der User richten sollte, und nicht immer nur stur danach was man selbst, nach eigenen Kriterien, als sinnvoll oder sinnlos erachtet. Ich weiß auch ehrlich gesagt nicht was daran so schwer zu verstehen ist.



Ganz ehrlich:
Mach mal multi GPU...
Dann weißt du, warum wir hier so sehr dagegen flamen 

Kurz:
Es funktioniert einfach oft überhaupt nicht, manchmal funktioniert es aber und verursacht einige Probleme...
Ist also einfach nur ein Ärgernis, das meistens nichts nutzt...


----------



## br0da (31. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> CXM aber nicht, wg. des 8pin Sicherungschips.



Der Featureumfang reicht doch trotzdem aus.
Er stellt OVP, UVP und SCP auf allen drei Schienen, die OCP für die Minor Rails läuft über den Controller deren Buck Converter.
Bleibt OCP für 12V offen, was die OPP übernimmt.
Dass solch ein Konzept funktioniert, wenn Corsair und CWT zusammenarbeiten, zeigte doch erst wieder der Test von Hendrik. Genau der gleiche Supervisor, genau die gleiche Verlegung der OCP in den primären Bereich; und das Netzteil schaltet zuverlässig an sinnigen Lastpunkten ab.


----------



## Stefan Payne (31. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Nein, auch UVP für +12V...


----------



## br0da (31. August 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Was ist mit der? Ist über den Supervisor realisiert.


----------



## Hardboy100 (1. September 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Abend zusammen,

ich will mir ein Netzteil holen:

700 Watt be quiet! Pure Power 9 Modular 80+

warum ich mir dieses holen will:
1. es ist eins mit 700 Watt
2. ich bekomme es vom bekannten günstig erworben

meine frage ist:

ist es ein GUTES be quiet???

laufen würde es mit einer GTX 1070.
es wird halt sehr hier emfohlen sich so eins zu kaufen:

8602482 - 500 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM

nur das hat halt nur die 500W, aber wenn ich das mit 700W kaufe will ich es aufjedenfall min. 5 Jahre nutzen!

also welches??????? möchte nicht unnötig knapp 100 € ausgeben, da ich das andere für 50 € bekomme vom bekannten..


----------



## Watertouch (1. September 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*



Hardboy100 schrieb:


> Abend zusammen,
> 
> ich will mir ein Netzteil holen:
> 
> ...


Für eine GTX 1070 reicht auch schon das 400W Modell. Das bekommst du wenn ich mich richtig erinnere für 60€.
Alternativ ein Superflower HX450 oder ein CoolerMaster G450M.
Das Pure Power 9 ist einfach Mist und völlig überdimensioniert.


----------



## Hardboy100 (1. September 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*



Watertouch schrieb:


> Für eine GTX 1070 reicht auch schon das 400W Modell. Das bekommst du wenn ich mich richtig erinnere für 60€.



Danke schonmal für die antwort  

Welches ist es genau für 60 €???? aufjedenfall sollte es nur ein s von be quiet sein..


----------



## Icedaft (1. September 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

be quiet! Straight Power 10 400W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Watertouch (1. September 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*



Hardboy100 schrieb:


> Danke schonmal für die antwort
> 
> Welches ist es genau für 60 €???? aufjedenfall sollte es nur ein s von be quiet sein..


Das wäre dieses hier.
be quiet! Straight Power 10 400W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Darf man fragen wieso es unbedingt ein be quiet sein muss? Versteh mich nicht falsch, die E10 und P11 Serien sind Top, aber andere Hersteller haben auch einiges interessantes im Petto für teilweise deutlich weniger.


----------



## Threshold (2. September 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*



Hardboy100 schrieb:


> also welches??????? möchte nicht unnötig knapp 100 € ausgeben, da ich das andere für 50 € bekomme vom bekannten..



Das für 50€ ist aber alles andere als gut, da technisch für den Eimer.
Da solltest du dir lieber ein neues Netzteil kaufen.
Wie schon erwähnt, reicht für dein Vorhaben ein gutes 400 Watt Netzteil aus.


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. September 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*



Hardboy100 schrieb:


> ist es ein GUTES be quiet???


Nein, überhaupt nicht, insbesondere für den Preis.



Hardboy100 schrieb:


> laufen würde es mit einer GTX 1070.
> es wird halt sehr hier emfohlen sich so eins zu kaufen:
> 
> 8602482 - 500 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM
> ...


Dann kauf dir eines der qualitativ hochwertigeren Geräte wie z.B. Dark Power Pro, mindestens aber ein Straight Power.
Ein 700W Netzteil zu kaufen, wenn du 200W davon benötigst, ist einfach nicht sinnvoll und bringt dir NÜSCHT.



Hardboy100 schrieb:


> also welches??????? möchte nicht unnötig knapp 100 € ausgeben, da ich das andere für 50 € bekomme vom bekannten..


Nicht am Netzteil sparen, insbesondere wenn du ein gescheites Gerät haben möchtest, dass du auch lange nutzen möchtest, ist das nicht wirklich sinnvoll...


----------



## Hardboy100 (4. September 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*



Watertouch schrieb:


> Das wäre dieses hier.
> be quiet! Straight Power 10 400W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Darf man fragen wieso es unbedingt ein be quiet sein muss? Versteh mich nicht falsch, die E10 und P11 Serien sind Top, aber andere Hersteller haben auch einiges interessantes im Petto für teilweise deutlich weniger.



weil ich schon immer eins von bequiet hatte und es meiner meinung nach kein besseres gibt 

noch eine andere frage und zwar ich hab in meinem system noch ein L8 drin und hab hier so gelesen das es überhaupt nicht gut ist dieses zu nutzen, ich betreibe es halt mit einer gtx 970 und mir ist aufgefallen das so bestimmte spiele wie zb far cry 4 ruckeln, bzw die fps stehen bei 60 da ich immer mit vsync spiel, aber nach einer bestimmten spiel zeit das spiel rückelt und ich hör dann immer bei meiner graka dieses spulenfiepen  also es sind halt so diese mini ruckler die im spiel vor kommen wenn man sich mit der kamera bewegt...liegt es einfach am netzteil???? WIRD ES DRINGEND EMPFOHLEN ZU TAUSCHEN???? oder hab ich dadurch eventuell schon meine hardware geschädigt?????? also ich hab dieses programm hwinfo und da schau ich bei den sensors-only ob alles in ordnung ist also bisher war es glaub ich meiner meinung nach so, da alle temperaturen sehr gut laufen, meine CPU wird sehr gut gekühlt also geht meist nicht mehr als über 55° .......... ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen da ich so zwar erfahrung hab mit computer, aber bin was hardware und das technische anliegt nicht der fachmann für........


----------



## Threshold (4. September 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das am Netzteil liegt.
Kann sein, dass der Vram voll läuft und es deswegen hakt. Da musst du mal mit GPUz schauen oder MSI Afterburner.


----------



## Hardboy100 (4. September 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

nein läuft nicht voll, ich spiel es nur mit Hoch einstellung.....bei hwinfo kann man auch alles nachlesen...ich kann sonst mal kurz 15 min spielen und zeigen die werte ob da alles in ordnung ist???


----------



## Hardboy100 (4. September 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

aber meine frage war halt ob das netzteil die spiele abbremsen tut wenn da so diese mini abstürze sind???? oder liegt es an der graka, da diese halt ziemlich  spulenfiepen hat...naja ich hab sie sehr günstig erworben bekommen letztes jahr..


----------



## Threshold (4. September 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Am Netzteil liegt es nicht. Wenns nicht reicht, schaltet es ab. Sonst passiert da nichts.
Kann am RAM oder der Grafikkarte liegen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (4. September 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Die Miniruckler werden wohl kaum vom L8 kommen. 
Dringendst tauschen musst du dein L8 für die Hardware nicht, es ist nicht optimal, ja, aber reicht dafür aus.


----------



## Stuart0610 (4. September 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Welches von diesen vier ist die beste Wahl:
Cooler Master G450M
Corsair Vengeance 400W
Xilence Performance A+ 530W
Cougar GX-S450


----------



## Icedaft (4. September 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*



Stuart0610 schrieb:


> Welches von diesen vier ist die beste Wahl:
> Cooler Master G450M
> Corsair Vengeance 400W
> Xilence Performance A+ 530W
> Cougar GX-S450



Cooler Master: Cooler Master G450M 450W ATX 2.31 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 56,70€, Bronze, leise, Kabelmanagement
Corsair: Corsair Vengeance 400 400W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 49,85€, Bronze 
Xilence: Xilence Performance A+ Serie 530W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 42,41€ Bronze und am billigsten
Cougar: Cougar GX-S450 450W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Gold, 62,84€ und leise.

Von den Genannten das Cougar.


----------



## Threshold (5. September 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*



Stuart0610 schrieb:


> Welches von diesen vier ist die beste Wahl:
> Cooler Master G450M
> Corsair Vengeance 400W
> Xilence Performance A+ 530W
> Cougar GX-S450



Ich würde das Cougar nehmen.


----------



## Stuart0610 (5. September 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Und ohne Cougar, welches von den anderen drei ist besser?


----------



## Threshold (5. September 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Schwer zu sagen, wer jetzt den besten Lüfter hat, wahrscheinlich keiner. Von daher kannst du eine Münze werfen.


----------



## lechium (5. September 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

LC-Power scheint das LC7300 offenbar aus dem Portfolio zu nehmen, auf der Internetseite ist es nur noch unter "Archiv" und bei Geizhals kaum noch verfügbar.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (5. September 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Oh,  gibt es einen potentiellen Nachfolger?


----------



## captain_drink (5. September 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*



Stuart0610 schrieb:


> Und ohne Cougar, welches von den anderen drei ist besser?



Corsair Vengeance, da das Cooler Master mittlerweile zu teuer ist für das Gebotene, zumal man des Öfteren von Qualitätsschwankungen beim Lüfter hört.


----------



## lechium (8. September 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Oh,  gibt es einen potentiellen Nachfolger?


 Ich hab jetzt nix offizielles gelesen, aber auf der Homepage ist das Silver-Shield PSU und sämtliche Gold-Geräte wie das LC-Power Gold Series LC9450 was früher mal empfehlenswert war, bis es in Rauch aufging wenn ich mich recht entsinne, rausgenommen. 

 Die Namenssystematik bei LC finde ich übrigens absoluter Horror, keine Ahnung wer sich sowas ausdenkt z. B.

 LC420H = ganz ganz großer Schrott, mit passiver PFC, keine Schutzschaltungen usw.
 LC420 = auch kein Knaller und alles andere als toll, aber nur mäßiger Schrott, denn es ist ein NT mit 80Plus Bronze, Aktiver PFC und Schutzschaltungen OVP, OPP, SCP, UVP 

 Als Kunde sieht man doch bei solch gleichen Bezeichnungen für komplett unterschiedlich Geräte überhaupt nicht durch, zumal beide Geräte parallel auch noch im Programm sind. Statt solches Bezeichnungsbingo zu spielen, sollte LC solche Kracher wie das LC420H endlich mal aus dem Portfolio nehmen, solche Büchsen würde ich nicht mal mehr Office-Rechnern antun.

Auch die Preisgestaltung ist mir nicht erklärbar, es gibt entweder billigen Schrott oder mittelmäßige Geräte die nicht empfehlenswert sind, oder durchaus gute Geräte, die dann aber preislich teurer als BQ E10 und Co. sind - wenn ich 70 € zur Verfügung habe, dann kaufe ich mir doch dann lieber gleich ein hochwertiges Gerät was von einem Fertiger wie FSP kommt statt es in solch ein Gerät von LC zu stecken wo man auf Grund von schwankender Zuliefererqualität und mangelnder Qualitätskontrolle vielleicht auf dem Papier ein Gold-Netzteil hat, wo aber wieder nur Silber drinsteckt, weil LC gar nicht mitbekommen hat das der Fertiger da irgendwelchen Ramsch einbaut.


----------



## EastCoast (8. September 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*



Stuart0610 schrieb:


> Welches von diesen vier ist die beste Wahl:
> Cooler Master G450M
> Corsair Vengeance 400W
> Xilence Performance A+ 530W
> Cougar GX-S450



Von den genannten würde ich nur das Xilence und das Corsair nehmen wollen. Das Xilence ist zwar nicht toll, aber trotzdem das wohl billigste halbwegs brauchbare Gerät. Für ältere Rechner, die auch ein bisschen "Saft" brauchen, würde ich das schon nehmen. Habe hier noch einen Phenom II X6 mit GTX 470 rumliegen...falls ich den nochmal in Betrieb nehmen sollte, käme da vllt. das Xilence rein.
Das Corsair hingegen hat ordentliche Komponenten verbaut, Multirail (ok, in der Leistungsklasse relativ egal) und ist preislich ebenfalls recht attraktiv.

Das Cooler Master finde ich inzwischen zu teuer und auch das Cougar finde ich preislich nicht sonderlich prickelnd. Für 5€ mehr gibt es schon das quasi überall bessere Straight Power E10 400W.


----------



## Threshold (8. September 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Das Cougar GX S450 ist meiner Meinung nach sowieso Quatsch, das 550er Modell kostet nur 5€ mehr oder so, hat aber einen Sata Stecker extra.


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. September 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*



Stuart0610 schrieb:


> Welches von diesen vier ist die beste Wahl:
> Cooler Master G450M
> Corsair Vengeance 400W
> Xilence Performance A+ 530W
> Cougar GX-S450


Definitiv das COugar GX-S, da es das einzige goldene in dem Bereich sind...



EastCoast schrieb:


> Von den genannten würde ich nur das Xilence und das Corsair nehmen wollen.


Bitte was?
Warum das denn? Und warum ausgerechnet das Xilence, wo es doch um einiges bessere Geräte in der Liste gibt?!


EastCoast schrieb:


> Das Corsair hingegen hat ordentliche Komponenten verbaut, Multirail (ok, in der Leistungsklasse relativ egal) und ist preislich ebenfalls recht attraktiv.


Höre bitte mit dem 'hochwertige Komponenten' Quatsch auf, wenn du 'japanische Kondensatoren' meinst. Das ist einfach nicht korrekt. Zumal die Komponenten bei Gold Geräten hochwertiger sein müssen, um die Effizienz erreichen zu können.




EastCoast schrieb:


> Cougar finde ich preislich nicht sonderlich prickelnd.


weil?
Das solltest du auch schon näher ausführen!

Zumal das Cougar auch recht hochwertige und zweckmäßige Komponenten verbaut hat. 4 Kondensatoren parallel für +12V, Polymer only für 3,3V/5V, im +5VSB Kreis stecken Nippon Chemicon KY...
Die kleinen KOndensatoren (50V/1 und 10µF) sind ein Mix aus Nippon Chemicon und Teapo (SC und KY).

Das _EINZIG_ negative an diesem Gerät ist der Gleitlager Lüfter. Sonst gibt es NICHTS dran auszusetzen (OK, hoher EInschaltstrom eventuell noch).



EastCoast schrieb:


> Für 5€ mehr gibt es schon das quasi überall bessere Straight Power E10 400W.


...und das 550W GX-S gibts auch für 'nur' 7€ mehr...


----------



## EastCoast (8. September 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Warum ich was nehmen würde, habe ich dort erklärt. Das kann man dort auch sehen, wenn man den Beitrag liest. Aber der Herr Payne ist ja dafür bekannt, gerne herumzublöken, das kennt man ja nicht nur von hier, sondern z.B. auch von CB...und wer "ordentlich" und "hochwertig" nicht unterscheiden kann, nunja, dem kann ich auch nicht helfen. 

Dass du kürzlich zum Cougar-Fan geworden bist, ist ja schön für dich, ändert aber nichts an meiner Meinung. Zu teuer, da preislich auf E10-Niveau. Den 550W Ripple-Bomber GX-S würde ich erst recht nicht nehmen. Habe die Ehre!


----------



## Pronounta (12. September 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Wie gut ist denn eigentlich die Xilence A+-Serie? Ich meine, 35€ für 430W mit DC/DC-Konverter klingt einfach zu gut um wahr zu sein. Da muss es doch irgendwas geben, oder?

Edit: N paar Sorgen mache ich mir wegen den schlechten Mindfactory-Bewertungen, vor allem diese hier:"nach 1 woche mit nem knall explodiert und meine nagelneue sapphire r9 390x nitro trix für 300€ mitgerissen

und garantie leuft bei überspannungsschaden nicht...

son sch..... "


----------



## br0da (12. September 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

-> 500-W-Netzteile fur unter 50 Euro im Vergleich - ComputerBase

Bei einem Händler kann jeder in Bewertungen schreiben, was er will.
Dass man zu einem solchen Preis keine E10 Qualität bekommt, sollte aber jedem klar sein.


----------



## iGameKudan (12. September 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Jenachdem was für eine CPU man hat und was man mit dem Rechner anstellt sind 430W für eine 390X auch schon wirklich knapp bemessen...


----------



## Stuart0610 (12. September 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Jenachdem was für eine CPU man hat und was man mit dem Rechner anstellt sind 430W für eine 390X auch schon wirklich knapp bemessen...



Dann nimmt man einfach die 530W Version


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. September 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*



Pronounta schrieb:


> Wie gut ist denn eigentlich die Xilence A+-Serie? Ich meine, 35€ für 430W mit DC/DC-Konverter klingt einfach zu gut um wahr zu sein. Da muss es doch irgendwas geben, oder?


Ja, natürlich.
Preiswert(este) Komponenten, alles recht knapp bemessen usw...



Pronounta schrieb:


> Edit: N paar Sorgen mache ich mir wegen den schlechten Mindfactory-Bewertungen, vor allem diese hier:"nach 1 woche mit nem knall explodiert und meine nagelneue sapphire r9 390x nitro trix für 300€ mitgerissen



Na, was erwartest du denn für den Preis?
das ist halt eines der Dinge, mit denen man leben muss, wenn man am Netzteil spart...

Wenn dir das das Risiko nicht wert ist, dann kauf dir doch 'nen besseres Netzteil, von denen es ja mehr als genug gibt. z.B. Cougar LX500, GX-S 450/550, Straight Power 400W...


----------



## Stuart0610 (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

In einem direkten Vergleich, bietet Cooler Master mit seinem G450M das bessere Paket an, als Corsair mit seinem Vengeance 400/500? Preislich liegen sie ja sehr nahe (ca. 5€).

Außerdem, was bedeutet dieses ATX 2.31 und 2.4? Ist ATX 2.4 besser, weil neuer?


----------



## Threshold (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Ich würde das Vengeance dem GM vorziehen.

Das ist die ATX Version. 2.31 ist eine Generation älter als 2.4.
Aber jedes 2.31 Geräte könnte auch 2.4 nur macht niemand eine erneute Prüfung.


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Habe gerade gesehen das In Win auch Netzteile anbieten, kann wer was zu denen sagen?

In Win Classic C750 750W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

In Win Classic C900 900W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

billig sind sie ja nicht gerade, dafür Optisch Top.


----------



## Threshold (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Die sind ganz neu, da gibt es noch keine Reviews.
Außerdem 750 und 900 Watt sind sowieso nichts für Single GPU Systeme.


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die sind ganz neu, da gibt es noch keine Reviews.
> Außerdem 750 und 900 Watt sind sowieso nichts für Single GPU Systeme.



Ah ok, sind auch noch nicht wirklich gelistet bei geizhals.
ja schon klar, aber das 900W wäre schon interessant für meine 2 290x, habe aber schon ein gutes DPP11.
Jedoch ist die Effektivität dieses Netzteiles bei 50% Last ja am höchsten mit 92% (steht bei den specs), wäre den das nicht eine Überlegung wert es auch für sparsamere Systeme zu verwenden?


Mir sind die Netzteile nur aufgefallen als ich letztens mich bezüglich einem neuen Gehäuse erkundigt habe. Optisch würden sie ja perfekt in die In Win Gehäuse passen.


----------



## Icedaft (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Selbst mit dem 750er solltest du lang und breit hinkommen.

Bei sparsameren Systemen verwendet man auch ein kleineres Netzteil (400W), alles Andere macht auch keinen Sinn.


----------



## Threshold (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*



Morgoth-Aut schrieb:


> Jedoch ist die Effektivität dieses Netzteiles bei 50% Last ja am höchsten mit 92% (steht bei den specs), wäre den das nicht eine Überlegung wert es auch für sparsamere Systeme zu verwenden?



Es geht um Effizienz.
Effektivität nicht mit Effizienz verwechseln. Das sind zwei unterschiedliche Sachen.

Und die 92% sind eben Platinum. Das können alle Platinum Netzteile, denn sonst hätten sie das Sigel Platinum nicht.
Entscheidend ist, was das Netzteil im Idle zieht, denn hier sind sie in der Regel alle immer noch sehr ineffizient. 

Und dass die Netzteile bei 50% am effizientesten sind, ist auch so ein Geschwätz, das sich scheinbar ewig hält. Ist aber Unsinn.
Denn -- die Netzteile werden von der 80 Plus Organisation bei 20, 50 und 100% Last getestet.
Die testen nicht bei 25 oder 45 oder 75%. Von daher ist die Aussage, dass es bei 50% am Besten ist, halt Unsinn.
Wenn man 20, 50 und 100% Last vergleicht, ist zwar bei 50% die bessere Effizienz gegeben, aber eben nur im Vergleich zu 20 und 100%.

Um das mal zu verdeutlichen, habe ich hier einen Post von Poiu im CB Forum.
Netzteil-Rangliste: So viel Leistung muss es sein - Seite 9 - ComputerBase Forum
Den sollten sich alle mal ausdrucken, die immer noch denken, dass ein Netzteil bei 50% Last am Effizientesten ist.


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Es geht um Effizienz.
> Effektivität nicht mit Effizienz verwechseln. Das sind zwei unterschiedliche Sachen.
> 
> Und die 92% sind eben Platinum. Das können alle Platinum Netzteile, denn sonst hätten sie das Sigel Platinum nicht.
> ...



Sry meinte Effizienz, keine Ahnung wie ich auf Effektivität kam. 
Bezüglich dem Verbrauch im Idle: Auf welcher Seite sollte man diesbezüglich nachschauen um gute Tests zu erhalten?

ah wusste nicht das es bezüglich der 50% so getrickst wird, habe eben nur die eigenen Angaben der Inwin Seite gesehen,  in einem Graph gezeigt das die Effizienz am höchsten bei 40-50% liegt. Folgende Werte sind noch genau angegeben:
10%: 87.12%
20%: 91.33%
50%: 92.66%
100%: 89.99%

@Icedraft eigentlich dürft es ja egal sein ob man jetzt ein 400W oder ein sagen wir 750W Netzteil in ein sparsames System steckt solangs mit der Effizienz passt oder? Also wenn man das preisliche Argument mal weglässt


----------



## Threshold (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*



Morgoth-Aut schrieb:


> @Icedraft eigentlich dürft es ja egal sein ob man jetzt ein 400W oder ein sagen wir 750W Netzteil in ein sparsames System steckt solangs mit der Effizienz passt oder? Also wenn man das preisliche Argument mal weglässt



Nope. Netzteile sind bei unter 10% Last sehr ineffizient.
Darum testest sie dort auch niemand. 
Hast du also ein System das 40 Watt im Idle und 300 Watt unter Last zieht, bist du mit einem 400 Watt Netzteil deutlich besser dabei.
Ein 750 Watt Netzteil ist bei den 40 Watt im Idle bei gerade mal 5% Last. Und das ist eben alles andere als Effizienz.


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Nope. Netzteile sind bei unter 10% Last sehr ineffizient.
> Darum testest sie dort auch niemand.
> Hast du also ein System das 40 Watt im Idle und 300 Watt unter Last zieht, bist du mit einem 400 Watt Netzteil deutlich besser dabei.
> Ein 750 Watt Netzteil ist bei den 40 Watt im Idle bei gerade mal 5% Last. Und das ist eben alles andere als Effizienz.



Ah danke, dachte nicht das es in den Unteren % so stark abfällt, gibts dazu eine gute Seite die Netzteile in diesen Regionen testet?


----------



## Threshold (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*



Morgoth-Aut schrieb:


> Ah danke, dachte nicht das es in den Unteren % so stark abfällt, gibts dazu eine gute Seite die Netzteile in diesen Regionen testet?



Frag Poiu mal, ob er sowas beim nächsten Netzteil Test mal machen kann.


----------



## br0da (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Ist ja bereits z.B. in diesem Test von ihm ersichtlich: Cougar GX-S 550 Netzteil im Test - kompaktes günstiges Gold-Netzteil - Effizienz und Leistungsdaten (3/8)
74,4% Wirkungsgrad bei 5% Last.
Sorgen muss man sich darum trotzdem nicht machen, immerhin sind's nur 7W Verlustleistung. Selbst bei optimaler Effizienz von 90,8% unter 40%iger Last ist die tatsächliche Verlustleistung fast das dreifache.


----------



## Threshold (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Das ist aber ein 550 Watt Netzteil. Wie sieht das bei 750 oder gar 1000 Watt aus?


----------



## br0da (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*

Großartig ins Gewicht fallen tut es da weiterhin nicht.
Bleiben wir um Bilde der 40W im Idle, die du erwähntest. Bei den Reviews bin ich jetzt mal auf Aris im Auftrag von TH umgestiegen, weil dort viele Netzteile einer Serie getestet werden. Zudem ausführlicher im Bereich niedriger Lasten.
Hier für die P2 Netzteile von EVGA:
650W: ~8W Verlust
750W:  ~10W Verlust
850W: ~11W Verlust
1600W:  ~15W Verlust

Aber klar, am Ende ist's nicht nur ein oder zwei Euro weniger auf der Stromrechnung im Jahr haben oder nicht haben, wozu unnötig Geld ist zu viel Ausgangsleistung stecken?
Und dann ist da ja auch noch das Problem mit den Lüftern...


----------



## Threshold (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)*



br0da schrieb:


> Und dann ist da ja auch noch das Problem mit den Lüftern...



Deswegen kaufst du ja das 1600 Watt Semipasiv Netzteil, denn das läuft bis 1000 Watt passiv.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*

Im Forum werden in der letzten Zeit häufiger diese beiden Netzteile Cougar GX-S450, Corsair Vengeance 500 anstelle des G450M empfohlen. Die fehlen aber noch in der Liste.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Im Forum werden in der letzten Zeit häufiger diese beiden Netzteile Cougar GX-S450, Corsair Vengeance 500 anstelle des G450M empfohlen. Die fehlen aber noch in der Liste.




Danke ... Genau den selben gedanken hatte ich heute morgen auch ... Ich wollte schauen, ob diese Netzteile dabei sind ... Irgendwie habe ich Sie nicht in der Liste gefunden ^^

Cougar GX-S 550
Cougar VTX 500


----------



## DerFoehn (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*

Also Vengaence 500W, GX-S 550 und VTX 500?

Wenn sonst niemand Einspruch einlegt, füge ich sie hinzu. 

Gesendet von meinem XT1562 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*



SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Danke ... Genau den selben gedanken hatte ich heute morgen auch ... Ich wollte schauen, ob diese Netzteile dabei sind ... Irgendwie habe ich Sie nicht in der Liste gefunden ^^
> 
> Cougar GX-S 550
> Cougar VTX 500



Das VTX ist Gruppe, genau wie der Vorgänger. Das sollte nicht in die Liste.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*

Da die GPUs ja immer sparsamer werden, solltest du auch das Vengeance 400W einfügen. Liegt gerade bei genau 50€, was ja für viele die gebrauchte Hardware verbauen wollen die Budgetgrenze ist.

Würde diese 3 hinzufügen: 
Corsair Vengeance 400 400W ATX 2.4 (CP-9020106-DE)  ab € 49,85
Corsair Vengeance 500 500W ATX 2.4 (CP-9020107-DE)  ab € 57,69 
Cougar GX-S450 450W ATX 2.4  ab € 62,55 

Für knapp 70€ bekommt man ja dann auch schon das E10 400W.


----------



## captain_drink (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*

Mit einem Foristen von Gamestar hatte ich die hiesige Liste (mit Erlaubnis) schon mal entsprechend erweitert: Ubersicht - Netzteile - Google Tabellen

Die Ergänzungen können gerne für hier übernommen werden.


----------



## Threshold (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*

Sieht ganz gut aus.
Beim P11 kannst du noch notieren, dass es 2x EPS Stecker bietet, was bei teuren 2011-3 Mainboard mit 8 und 4 Pin CPU Anschluss nicht verkehrt ist.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*

Rein aus Interesse: 
Lässt sich der zweite EPS Stecker abnehmen vom DPP11 oder sind beide fest?


----------



## Threshold (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Lässt sich der zweite EPS Stecker abnehmen vom DPP11 oder sind beide fest?



Nur der 24 Pin ist fest. Alles andere ist modular.
Du hast einen 8 Pin EPS und einen 4+4 Pin ATX Stecker. Du kannst je nur einen davon oder beide anschließen. Je nach dem.
Dazu hast du noch ein weiteres PCIe Kabel -- also einen 5. Stecker -- das ist vorteilhaft, wenn du Soundkarte und sowas hast, die einen extra PCIe Stromanschluss haben.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*



captain_drink schrieb:


> Mit einem Foristen von Gamestar hatte ich die hiesige Liste (mit Erlaubnis) schon mal entsprechend erweitert: Ubersicht - Netzteile - Google Tabellen



Müsste aber auch mal aktualisiert werden. Bei den Office-Netzteilen wurden die PurePower L8 mittlerweile durch die neuen L9 abgelöst.


----------



## Threshold (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Müsste aber auch mal aktualisiert werden. Bei den Office-Netzteilen wurden die PurePower L8 mittlerweile durch die neuen L9 abgelöst.



Im Prinzip ist es egal.
Die L8 sind nicht schlechter als die L9.
Der Vorteil der L9 ist, dass sie Silber zertifiziert sind, teilweise sogar Gold erreichen.
Man könnte beide Serien drin haben, je nach Preis.
Das S8 oder B8 würde ich aber nicht rein nehmen, das ist echt abgespeckt.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*

Was ist eigentlich mit den Dinger´n ????

Die haben im Test doch gar nicht soo schlimm abgeschnitten ?!


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*

Sind für den Preis nix gescheites. 
Ob L8 300 oder L9 300, macht auch keinen Unterschied


----------



## br0da (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*



SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit den Dinger´n ????



Die Geräte sind einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß.



> Die haben im Test doch gar nicht soo schlimm abgeschnitten ?!



In zwei anderen Tests haben sie ihre Schwächen bei der Spannungsregulation deutlicher gezeigt:
be quiet! Pure Power 9 500W CM - -The_Mask- - Userreviews - Tweakers
Be Quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 600 W (L9-CM-600W)


----------



## DerFoehn (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*

Von wem wird das GX-S gefertigt? Ist das HEC?

Edit: Sehe grade in der Liste der Kollegen von Gamestar, dass es wohl von Sirfa gefertigt wird.


----------



## br0da (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*

Ja genau, Sirfa.


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*



DerFoehn schrieb:


> Von wem wird das GX-S gefertigt? Ist das HEC?
> 
> Edit: Sehe grade in der Liste der Kollegen von Gamestar, dass es wohl von Sirfa gefertigt wird.



Boh....
Userreview Cougar GX-S 650W von Stefan Payne
Aber echt jetzt...


----------



## bfgamer (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*

Hey


mal eine frage welches Netzteil ist zum empfehlen modular und leise

cpu i7 6700k
gpu gtx 1080

mfg


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*

Den üblichen Verdächtigen. Das E10 mit 500 Watt.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*

Kleine Rückmeldung zum Cougar LX500 in Kombi mit einem Fractal R5 
Laufwerke zu versorgen ist damit echt eine Qual. 
Ich hatte eine SSD am vorderen Schlitten zur SSD Montage, ein ODD oben drin, eine HDD im unteren Käfig oben drin und das Lüftersteuerungskabel am oberen Loch zur Kabelführung neben dem Board. 
Ich musste beide Laufwerkskabel extrem spannen, um die Geräte überhaupt versorgen zu können. 
Das war ein Spaß


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*

Da bietet sich ein Adapter oder eine Verlängerung an. Sowas ist nicht teuer.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*

Wenn ich schon 65€ für ein Netzteil zahle, erwarte ich auch sinnvoll und praxisnah gefertigte Kabellängen... Selbst wenn ich die SSD in den Käfig gebaut hätte, hätte das nicht gereicht


----------



## hoffgang (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*

Kurze Frage weil ichs auf die schnelle nicht finde:

Die Städte Serie von Thermaltake, z.b. das Berlin mit 630W waren doch nicht so der Renner, v.a. wenn man sie mit Grakas der Maxwell Generation koppelt oder hatte ich das falsch in Erinnerung.


----------



## DerFoehn (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*

Vollkommen richtig. Thermaltake Netzteile sind nicht empfehlenswert.


----------



## Threshold (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*



hoffgang schrieb:


> Die Städte Serie von Thermaltake, z.b. das Berlin mit 630W waren doch nicht so der Renner, v.a. wenn man sie mit Grakas der Maxwell Generation koppelt oder hatte ich das falsch in Erinnerung.



Die Dinger kannst du immer wegwerfen, egal welche Grafikkarte.


----------



## Elistaer (10. November 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*

Ich habe gerade mal nicht alles aber einen Großteil der 110 Seiten tabatalk gelesen.

Nun bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher ob ich mich mit dem EVGA NEX750B richtig lag bei meinem Kauf (Ist schon fast 4 Monate her). 

Grund war das mich der Kabelsalat von meinem XFX Netzteil gestört hat und ich deshalb ein teilmodulares Netzteil gesucht hatte was auch genug Leistung für mein System hat (AMD fan) dazu kommen noch hdd's und Ssd da mein PC neben 2 externen 2tb Festplatten als Datengrab dient. 

Da wäre ich dann mit anderen Marken wohl doch besser gefahren.

GS6 via Web


----------



## Threshold (10. November 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*

Wofür brauchst du 750 Watt?
Und das EVGA ist eher durchwachsen. Durchschnittliche FSP Plattform. Technisch veraltet.


----------



## Soulja110 (11. November 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*

Mahlzeit.

Möchte ein neues NT kaufen, Specs siehe unten (demnächst kommt noch eine GTX1080 dazu). Wichtig ist mir, dass es so leise wie möglich bleibt und lange und viele HDD Kabel hat. Ich habe mittlerweile 3 SSDs und 2 HDDs die nicht alle an einem Fleck im Gehäuse sind.

Jetzt hab ich schon das "550 Watt be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 Modular 80+ Platinum" rausgesucht. Ich hab auch kein Problem mit dem Preis. Ich frag mich nur, ob es von der Leistung her reicht (OC sollte berücksichtigt werden) und obs vllt noch eine ähnlich gute Alternative gibt.


----------



## Icedaft (11. November 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*

GeForce GTX 1080: Welche Partnerkarte ist die beste? (Seite 4) - ComputerBase ->Stromverbrauch des Gesamtsytems, sonst noch Fragen?


----------



## Soulja110 (11. November 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*

Danke dir! Ja also mich würde jetzt nur noch interessieren, ob du vllt noch ein anderes NT empfehlen würdest das ähnlich gut ist. Vllt würde ich mich dann aufgrund irgendwelcher Kleinigkeiten/Features umentscheiden.


----------



## chischko (11. November 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*

Also das P11 ist eines der besten Netzteile, die derzeit verfügbar sind. Die Leadex Platinum und Cooler Master V Series sind vielleicht noch ähnlich gut. 
Das Seasonic Prime Titanium 650W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ist nochmal ne erhebliche Ecke teurer und auch überdimensioniert für dein System...


----------



## Threshold (11. November 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*

Die Verkabelung des Prime ist geradezu lächerlich. Würde ich nicht kaufen.
Da müsste man schon das stärkere Prime nehmen, um das auszugleichen und dann ist es noch überdimensionierter und noch teurer.


----------



## chischko (11. November 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*

Wegen Flachband oder wieso jetzt?


----------



## Threshold (11. November 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*

Nicht nur wegen der Flachbandkabel. Die einfach nur Plastik sind, kein Sleeve, gar nichts.
Lies dir mal das Review durch.
Seasonic Prime Titanium im Test


----------



## Soulja110 (11. November 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*

Danke euch, jetzt kann ich mir die anderen beiden noch mal genauer ansehen und dann entscheiden.


----------



## sinchilla (11. November 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*

hi netzteilgurus, was gibts eigentlich am corsair rm750i auszusetzen? im umkehrschluss, warum ist es nicht in der empfehlungstabelle sondern nur wesentlich teurere netzteile bzw lautere? also ich mein bei multigpu setups.

das in ähnlichen preisregionen wildernde straight power 10 cm is mir einfach zu laut.


----------



## 9Strike (11. November 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*

Das Enermax Digifanless hat übrigens 4x PCIe 6+2pin (aber halt 2 Doppelstränge), in der Tabelle steht 2x PCIe 6+2pin
Siehe hier: ENERMAX.DE - Digifanless (-> Kabel und Anschlüsse)
Oder hier: Enermax Digifanless im Test: Passiv gekuhlte 550 Watt mit digitaler Schnittstelle (Seite 2) - ComputerBase


----------



## DerFoehn (12. November 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*

Moin, hab ich gefixt, danke.


----------



## Chinaquads (12. November 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*

Hi, da es ja mittlerweile brauchbare SFX Netzteile gibt, könnte man diese ja auch in die Liste mit aufnehmen.

LG


----------



## Icedaft (12. November 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*

Gibt es die? Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## br0da (12. November 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*

Corsairs SF Serie.


----------



## Chinaquads (12. November 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*

Sf450. Top teil. Besser als manch grosses, wenn man den tests glauben darf. Semi passiv. Dcdc. Bis 60% passiv, danach soll der lüfter laufen. 7 jahre garantie


----------



## Rolk (16. November 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*

Das Pro-Line LC7300 könntet ihr rausnehmen.


----------



## TheAbyss (20. November 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*

Guten morgen,

aufgrund eines Neu-Aufbaus eines Systems erwäge ich auch ein neues (kleineres) Netzteil zu verbauen. Das System wird folgende Konfiguration haben:

I7 6700K (moderates OC geplant)
MSI Z170 Pro Gaming Carbon
Sapphire R9 390X Nitro
4x 140mm Lüfter
2x 120mm Lüfter
3 LED Stripes
2x HDD
3x SSD
1x Aquaero
2x PowerAdjust
1x Farbwerk
1x Alphacool DDC310 (10W)

Wenn ich diese Konfiguration grob bei z.B. Cooler Master oder Be Quiet in den PSU Picker eintrage, kommen da 650 - 700 W als Empfehlung raus (errechneter Gesamtverbrauch 550W bei kompletter Vollast). Aus meinem alten System hab ich noch ein Cougar GS 1050W. Das System wird im schlimmsten Fall zum Spielen verwendet, damit ist fraglich ob ich jemals an die 550W komme.

1. Macht es Sinn sich zu verkleinern ((semi)-modulares Kabelmanagement ist  Pflicht!)?
2. Wie würdet ihr das Netzteil dimensionieren?

Vielen Dank schonmal für die Hilfe.


----------



## 9Strike (20. November 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*

Wenn du ein gutes NT nimmst, gehen auch 550W (ich bezweifle, dass alles gleichzeitig komplett ausgelastet wird). be quiet Dark Power Pro 11 550W wäre mein Vorschlag.

Was genau du mit "verkleinern" meinst verstehe ich nicht, aber das P11 ist natürlich ein relativ großes NT.


----------



## TheAbyss (20. November 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*



9Strike schrieb:


> Wenn du ein gutes NT nimmst, gehen auch 550W (ich bezweifle, dass alles gleichzeitig komplett ausgelastet wird). be quiet Dark Power Pro 11 550W wäre mein Vorschlag.
> 
> Was genau du mit "verkleinern" meinst verstehe ich nicht, aber das P11 ist natürlich ein relativ großes NT.



Verkleinern im Sinne von weniger Leistung bei besserer Effizienz im Vergleich zum cougar.


----------



## 9Strike (20. November 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*



TheAbyss schrieb:


> Verkleinern im Sinne von weniger Leistung bei besserer Effizienz im Vergleich zum cougar.



Achso, okay. Dann ist das P11 genau richtig. Ich war verwundert, da du auch oben "kleineres" NT geschrieben hast. Hätte ja sein können, dass du ein sehr kleines NT für ein kleines Case oder so suchst.
Das P11 kann auch Peaks über 550W gut verkraften, und es wäre auch kein Problem wenn du das NT oft an der Leistungsgrenze beanspruchst, da die Komponenten sehr hochwertig sind.
Wie es mit der Effizienz mit deinem Cougar aussieht kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber ich vermute stark, dass das be quiet besser dasteht.


----------



## Threshold (20. November 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*



TheAbyss schrieb:


> Wenn ich diese Konfiguration grob bei z.B. Cooler Master oder Be Quiet in den PSU Picker eintrage, kommen da 650 - 700 W als Empfehlung raus (errechneter Gesamtverbrauch 550W bei kompletter Vollast). Aus meinem alten System hab ich noch ein Cougar GS 1050W. Das System wird im schlimmsten Fall zum Spielen verwendet, damit ist fraglich ob ich jemals an die 550W komme.
> 
> 1. Macht es Sinn sich zu verkleinern ((semi)-modulares Kabelmanagement ist  Pflicht!)?
> 2. Wie würdet ihr das Netzteil dimensionieren?



Wie alt ist denn das Cougar?


----------



## TheAbyss (22. November 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie alt ist denn das Cougar?



Moin, Das Cougar verrichtet seit 3 Jahren seinen Dienst bei mir, müsste die GX 1050V2 Version sein. Derzeit ist mein Case MEHR als ausreichend groß (Xigmatek Elysium). Ich wechsle aber im Rahmen des Neuaufbaus auf ein Phanteks Enthoo Luxe und rüste gleichzeitig auf Wasser um.. ein riesen Akt, deshalb habe ich mich nicht für eine Transplantation der alten Komponenten entschieden, sondern habe alles neu besorg ausser der GraKa, die ich im Bauprozess eh zum Schluss erst umsetze... damit bleibt mein Ur-System bis kurz vor Ende funktionsfähig (siehe Sig.)


----------



## Threshold (22. November 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*

Wenn du sowieso planst die Komponenten zu erneuern, kannst du logischer Weise auch ein neues Netzteil nehmen und das P11 mit 550 Watt reicht bei dir problemlos.


----------



## TheAbyss (22. November 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn du sowieso planst die Komponenten zu erneuern, kannst du logischer Weise auch ein neues Netzteil nehmen und das P11 mit 550 Watt reicht bei dir problemlos.



So wird's passieren, Dark Power Pro ist bereits bestellt. Danke für die Hilfe. Wenn es für meine jetzige Konfiguration reicht, dann ja auch für ne deutlich sparsamere Pascal nehme ich an.


----------



## Threshold (22. November 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*

Auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Sirthegoat (25. November 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*

Wenn ich fragen darf warum ist das Cougar LX 500 nicht in der Auflistung ab 60€ im Changelog habe ich nichts gefunden?


----------



## Threshold (25. November 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*

Weil das Cougar GX besser ist und das gleiche kostet. Das LX lohnt schlicht nicht.


----------



## Stuart0610 (25. November 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*

Bei Caseking gibt es aktuell das Super Flower Platinum King  450W ATX 2.3 (SF-450P14PE) für 63€ im Angebot. Wie schlägt es sich im Vergleich zu dem E10 (Lüfter, Verarbeitung etc.)? Als Laie sehe ich nur 50W mehr und Platinum Zertifizierung zum gleichen Preis.


----------



## Threshold (25. November 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*

Das Platinum King ist im Prinzip ein HX in Platin.
Das E10 ist immer noch besser. Gerade beim Lüfter.


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. November 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*

Naja, ansichtssache.
Das 450W ist durchaus OK, hat 'nen etwas verbesserten Gleitlager Lüfter. Allerdings ist das ganze im Idle durchaus wahrnehmbar...


----------



## Journeyman (25. November 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*



Stuart0610 schrieb:


> Bei Caseking gibt es aktuell das Super Flower Platinum King  450W [...] im Angebot. Wie schlägt es sich im Vergleich zu dem E10 (Lüfter, Verarbeitung etc.)? Als Laie sehe ich nur 50W mehr und Platinum Zertifizierung zum gleichen Preis.


Speziell in punkto Lüfter (und dessen Steuerung)  kann es mit dem E10 definitiv nicht mithalten. Die verwendete Platine im Gerät besteht aus billigerem Material. Die verwendeten Kondensatoren müssten auf ähnlichem Niveau sein.


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. November 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*



Journeyman schrieb:


> Die verwendete Platine im Gerät besteht aus billigerem Material.


Was jetzt genau welche Bedeutung für die Qualität des Netzteiles selbst ausmacht?


----------



## captain_drink (25. November 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Weil das Cougar GX besser ist und das gleiche kostet. Das LX lohnt schlicht nicht.



In einigen Punkten besser, in anderen aber auch schlechter. 
Das LX hat z.B. einen Lüfter mit HD-Lager, das GX-S nur ein einfaches Gleitlager. Und wer auf Vollmodularität Wert legt, kann mit dem GX-S gar nichts anfangen.
Je nach Anforderungen kann das LX durchaus dem GX-S vorzuziehen sein.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (25. November 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*

Naja, die Länge und Aufteilung der Laufwerkskabel sind beim LX nicht so super. Ich hatte massive Probleme bei einem Fractal R5


----------



## Threshold (25. November 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*



captain_drink schrieb:


> In einigen Punkten besser, in anderen aber auch schlechter.
> Das LX hat z.B. einen Lüfter mit HD-Lager, das GX-S nur ein einfaches Gleitlager. Und wer auf Vollmodularität Wert legt, kann mit dem GX-S gar nichts anfangen.
> Je nach Anforderungen kann das LX durchaus dem GX-S vorzuziehen sein.



Voll Modular als Argument? Echt jetzt?
Die Kabel kannst du knicken, du brauchst alle vom LX, von daher ist Voll Modular komplett sinnfrei.



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Naja, die Länge und Aufteilung der Laufwerkskabel sind beim LX nicht so super. Ich hatte massive Probleme bei einem Fractal R5



Ich habs inzwischen schon 2x verbaut. Das Teil ist Murks.
Daher empfehle ich es nicht mehr.


----------



## captain_drink (25. November 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Voll Modular als Argument? Echt jetzt?
> Die Kabel kannst du knicken, du brauchst alle vom LX, von daher ist Voll Modular komplett sinnfrei.



Es gibt genügend Leute, die Vollmodularität u.a. zwecks einfacherem Sleeving unbedingt wollen. 
Ob ich das persönlich für sinnvoll halte oder nicht, tut da erst mal nichts zur Sache.


----------



## 9Strike (25. November 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*

Aber solche Leute sind die Ausnahme. Die wissen, dass sie ein vollmodulares NT wollen und können ja dann einen eigenen Thread aufmachen oder hier fragen.


----------



## Threshold (25. November 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*



captain_drink schrieb:


> Es gibt genügend Leute, die Vollmodularität u.a. zwecks einfacherem Sleeving unbedingt wollen.
> Ob ich das persönlich für sinnvoll halte oder nicht, tut da erst mal nichts zur Sache.



Die kaufen aber kein Cougar LX dafür.
Und wenn ich schaue, was man inzwischen so für Flachband Kabel angedreht bekommt, ist es teilweise erschreckend, was da für Preise verlangt werden.


----------



## Salatsauce45 (26. November 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*

Hab mir bei Caseking das GX-S 550 für 56€ geholt, danke Stefan 
Userreview Cougar GX-S 650W von Stefan Payne


----------



## bfgamer (27. November 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*

Hallo


welche vollmodulares Netzteil ist zu empfehlen?

Leise
500 bis 600wattt


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (27. November 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*

Wird dieser Thread hier mehr zur Kaufberatung


----------



## Threshold (27. November 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*

Wozu brauchst du voll modular?

Schau dir das EVGA an, ist aber schwer zu bekommen.
EVGA SuperNOVA G2 550 550W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## D8TRacer (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*

Hi zusammen,

ich wollte mal Fragen, ob wer sich in der Zwischenzeit schon eins dieser beiden IN WIN NT's gekauft hat und kann berichten? Die Ausstattung scheint ja ganz ok zu sein.
In Win Classic Series

Ich schwanke zwischen dem IN WIN C 750w und dem Antec HCP 850.


----------



## chischko (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*



D8TRacer schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> ich wollte mal Fragen, ob wer sich in der Zwischenzeit schon eins dieser beiden IN WIN NT's gekauft hat und kann berichten? Die Ausstattung scheint ja ganz ok zu sein.
> In Win Classic Series
> ...



Grundsätzlich kann ich Dir zur verbauten Technik nix sagen, jedoch werden sie sowiet ich hier als stiller Mitleser bewerten kann eigentlich nie empfohlen, was schon einmal eine erste schlechte Tendenz ist denn dann ist entweder die Qualität mies oder das P/L Verhältnis schlecht. Aber zur verbauten Plattform und den Pro und Cons müssen andere ran. 

750W (ggf. sogar 850!) ist ne ganz schöne Hausnummer für ein PC Netzteil. Was soll denn damit versorgt werden? "Normale" Systeme (4-Kern CPU und eine Grafikkarte) benötigen i.d.R. keine 500W (eher 350-400) unter Volllast und können mit 450W NTs locker versorgt werden. 
Empfehlungen gehen meist in die Richtung E10 500W oder Cougar GX-S450 450W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder diesem: Corsair Vengeance 500 500W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## D8TRacer (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*

Hi,

@chischko
ja du hast recht, ansich brauche ich keine 750Watt. 
Soweit ich weiß, ist das IN WIN recht neu, daher auch die Frage, da ich bisher noch nichts gefunden habe. 

Mir würden 550-650 locker reichen. Jedoch finde ich kein Netzteil, welches sowohl ein Platin Zertifikat hat, vollmodular ist und Multirail hat. Die diversen Schutzschaltungen, welche es mittlerweile gibt sollten halt auch dabei sein. Die Qualität sollte dabei auch stimmen, mein altes Antec ist jetzt ca. 8 Jahre alt und ich hätte gerne ein NT welches wieder so lange hält und keine Probleme macht.
Gerne hätte ich das DDP 11 550W genommen, aber 24 Pin Kabel ist einfach viel zu lang. Für mich kommt es nicht in Frage an den Originalen Kabeln rum zuschneiden, nur das sie passen und ich sie besser verstecken kann, darum bin einem voll modularem Gerät nicht abgeneigt. So kann ich entweder Kabel in der passenden Länge kaufen, oder selber machen, ohne das ich Probleme mit der Garantie bekomme.  (Thermaltake Core X5, da reichen ca. 35cm)
Der Preis ist erstmal für mich zweitrangig, da mir ein gutes Netzteil gerne was Wert ist.


----------



## Threshold (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*

Bei 500 Watt kannst du auch Single Rail nehmen, das macht keinen großen Unterschied.

Du kannst das EVGA nehmen.
EVGA SuperNOVA P2 650 650W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gibt es leider nicht als 550er Version.

Das Strider ist i.O.
SilverStone Strider Platinum Series 550W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Das Leadex.
Super Flower Leadex Platinum schwarz 550W ATX 2.3 (SF-550F14MP Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gibt es bei Caseking.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*

Ich werfe aber noch das Enermax Platimax D.F. 500W
Ist ebenfalls Platin und Vollmodular & hat schicke Kabel


----------



## Threshold (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*

Gibts das jetzt auch mit OTP?


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*

Sofern ich mich erinnern kann, sollte das bei dem neuen integriert sein ...
oder verwechsle ich jetzt irgendwas

EDIT:

Also laut Enermax NEIN ... Aber sowas ist kein Garant ...
Mein Leadex hat auch keine OTP laut hersteller ... Nur war die OTP schon dafür verantwortlich das ich das 3. Leadex habe ^^ Im Endeffekt hat das Leadex einen Temp-sensor unterm Travo der im Falle eines Falles schaltet und auch den Lüfter steuert ...
Evtl hat Enermax sowas ähnliches on Board ... Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das man sowas billigend in kauf nimmt


----------



## Threshold (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*

Das Leadex hat auch kein OCP auf der 12 Volt Leitung.


----------



## 9Strike (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*

Was spricht gegen das Enermax Digital Fanless 550W (abgesehen vom Preis)? Oder das neue Seasonic Fanless 600W, aber das ist noch nicht draußen. Und mit dem neuen Fanless hat Seasonic doch auch ein paar neue NTs veröffentlicht, weiß jemand ob die was taugen? Das 650W dürfte da doch recht interessant für ihn sein.


----------



## Threshold (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*

Einfach teuer.
Und du brauchst ein entsprechendes Case.
Netzteilabdeckung und Fanless ist nicht gesund.


----------



## 9Strike (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*

das hier meinte ich: Seasonic Prime Titanium: High-End-Netzteile ab 190 Euro verfugbar

War Seasonic und nicht Enermax, habs verwechselt.


----------



## Threshold (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*

Teuer halt. Dazu die miesen Kabel.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das Leadex hat auch kein OCP auf der 12 Volt Leitung.



Geht das schon wieder los 

Solange ich die komplette Nennleistung über die 12V Rail abrufen kann, reicht in diesem Fall auch die die OPP ...
Viel wichtiger ist die Integration der OCP auf den Minor Rails ... Diese sollen *nicht* unbedingt die komplette Nennleistung des Netzteils fördern müssen 

Also ich mache mir hier absolut keinen Sorgen


----------



## Threshold (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*



SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Solange ich die komplette Nennleistung über die 12V Rail abrufen kann, reicht in diesem Fall auch die die OPP ...



Sofern sie sinnvoll implementiert ist und funktioniert.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*

Würdet ihr die BitFenix Whisper hinzufügen und die SF GG durch die neuen Platinum ersetzen?


----------



## DerFoehn (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*

In welchen Wattklassen ist das Bitfenix denn empfehlenswert?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*

Ich frag mal Stefan, denke aber dass man die eigentlich immer kaufen kann... 
450&550 auf jeden Fall


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*



DerFoehn schrieb:


> In welchen Wattklassen ist das Bitfenix denn empfehlenswert?


450-850W, min 100W Schritten.

Hab selbst das 850W udn das schaltet bei 2 GHz Tahitis auf einer Rail nicht ab...


----------



## DerFoehn (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*

Also kann ich alle Wattklassen in die Liste aufnehmen?


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*

Würd ich sagen, ja.
Bei meinem 850W waren aber (leider) 2x PCIe Y-Kabel mit bei, k/a, wie das bei 450, 550W und 650W ausschaut.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> 450-850W, min 100W Schritten.
> 
> Hab selbst das 850W udn das schaltet bei 2 GHz Tahitis auf einer Rail nicht ab...



Das klingt mir bei einem Multi-Rail nicht unbedingt vertrauenserweckend o_O
2 GPU´s auf einer Rails ??? Schaltet nicht ab ??? Wozu dann MultiRail ???


----------



## Threshold (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Hab selbst das 850W udn das schaltet bei 2 GHz Tahitis auf einer Rail nicht ab...



Wie hoch ist die Rail denn abgesichert?



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Würd ich sagen, ja.
> Bei meinem 850W waren aber (leider) 2x PCIe Y-Kabel mit bei, k/a, wie das bei 450, 550W und 650W ausschaut.



Ja, diese Doppelstrang Strippen. Und dann meist nur ein dünner Anschluss am Netzteil.


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist die Rail denn abgesichert?


Laut Spec 40A, passt also.
Sooo übermäßig viel säuft die R9-280x/7970GHz Edition ja auch nicht...




Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, diese Doppelstrang Strippen. Und dann meist nur ein dünner Anschluss am Netzteil.


Joa, 8pin.
Insgesamt hat das Gerät aber auch 6 PCIe Anschlüsse, man muss die nicht nutzen...
Liegen auch 2 'normale' Kabel in der Schachtel.


----------



## Threshold (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Liegen auch 2 'normale' Kabel in der Schachtel.



Das finde ich wiederum gut.
Schade, dass das diese ollen Flachbandkabel sind. Ich mag die einfach nicht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Schade, dass das diese ollen Flachbandkabel sind. Ich mag die einfach nicht.


Ich auch nicht. Für Laufwerkskabel kann ich aber damit leben, PCIe/CPU geht auch noch, wenns richtig gemacht ist.

Aber ATX sollte schon gesleevt sein. Aber 2x12pins oder so a la Cougar LX500 oder Silverstone ist auch noch OK. Schlimm wirds, wenn 4 oder mehr Stränge verwendet werden, ists echt lästig. Insbesondere wenn Kabel auch noch 'vertütelt' sind...

Das schlimme ist, dass sehr viele Leute, die sehr wenig mit Netzteilen zu tun haben, diesen Mist verlangen...

Aber wie man so schön sagt:
Erst ist man froh, diese lästigen Flachbandkabel los zu sein und dann kommen sie bei Netzteilen wieder...


----------



## Threshold (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*

Mir auch ein Rätsel.
Aber scheinbar macht jetzt jeder Hersteller da mit und am Ende werden wir nur noch Flachbandkabel haben.
Erinnert an die Fernseher mit dem Klavierlack.
Niemand wollte den Mist haben, hergestellt und verkauft wurde er trotzdem.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*

Zur Not gibt's dann gesleevte Verlängerungen... 
Sind dann halt mal eben noch mal die Kohle des Netzteils drauf


----------



## Threshold (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*

Oder Cable Mods.
Scheinbar arbeiten die da Hand in Hand.


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*

Naja,  du siehst ja in Foren wie HWLuXX; wie sehr die Leute diese Flachbandkabel möchten...

Da wird dann auch behauptet, dass sie sich besser verlegen lassen oder dass das ganze dann ja besser ausschauen würde und son quatsch...


----------



## Threshold (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*

Ja, besser verlegen, genau.
Ich hab die in letzter Zeit auch immer öfters in der Hand und muss die Dinger verlegen.
1x verlegen geht ja auch, aber wenn du 3 Rechner am Tag zusammenbaust und die Dinger verlegen musst, kotzt dich das irgendwann an.
Tja. Das ist der Trend. Ich hoffe, das geht irgendwann wieder vorbei.


----------



## Watertouch (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Naja,  du siehst ja in Foren wie HWLuXX; wie sehr die Leute diese Flachbandkabel möchten...
> 
> Da wird dann auch behauptet, dass sie sich besser verlegen lassen oder dass das ganze dann ja besser ausschauen würde und son quatsch...


Ich würde mal sagen das läge im Auge des Betrachters.
Mir ist es ehrlich gesagt gleich was für Kabel das sind, solang die nicht in allen Regenbogenfarben leuchten *hust BQ*. In meinem Gehäuse mit beidseitigen Glasfenstern und wenig Platz hinter dem Tray, sind mir die flachen Kabel jedoch bei weitem lieber.
Selbiges bei mITX Gehäusen. Es war eine Tortur die Kabel vom NEX650G1 im Jonsbo C2 zu verlegen ohne alles zu blockieren.


----------



## Threshold (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*



Watertouch schrieb:


> Mir ist es ehrlich gesagt gleich was für Kabel das sind, solang die nicht in allen Regenbogenfarben leuchten *hust BQ*.



Ist aber sehr sinnvoll, denn das schließt Verwechslung aus.
Du hast keine Ahnung, was ich mit den schwarzen Kabeln schon alles erlebt habe.
Da wird der Stecker vom PCIe Kabel in den EPS Stecker des Netzteils gedrückt.
Oder das neue Netzteil hat ja die gleichen schwarzen Kabel wie das alte Netzteil. Wird also passen.


----------



## Watertouch (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ist aber sehr sinnvoll, denn das schließt Verwechslung aus.
> Du hast keine Ahnung, was ich mit den schwarzen Kabeln schon alles erlebt habe.
> Da wird der Stecker vom PCIe Kabel in den EPS Stecker des Netzteils gedrückt.
> Oder das neue Netzteil hat ja die gleichen schwarzen Kabel wie das alte Netzteil. Wird also passen.


Klar, man sieht die Belegung, aber wenn man nicht vorhat zu sleeven oder das Netzteil zu überbrücken würde ich das mal spontan als unnötig bezeichnen.
Bei Leuten die ohne irgendwelche Überlegungen die alten Netzteilkabel übernehmen, oder nicht in der Lage sind "VGA" und "EPS" auf dem Stecker zu lesen, muss man schon anzweifeln ob diese einen PC bauen sollten .
Man muss schon mit ein bisschen Vorsicht an die Sache rangehen wenn man keine Ahnung hat, dafür ist ja die Anleitung da


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*

Naja, das kenn ich auch aus meinem Bekanntenkreis. 
Ich meine, dass die billig aussehen und sich billig anfühlen, die meinen dann aber spezifikationsgetreue, gesleevte Kabel wären ja Sooooo blöd. 
Nein, lieber ungesleevt Aka Xilence Performance A/+ als Flachbandkabel. 
Aber zu Flachbandkabeln darf ich ja sowieso nichts mehr sagen, sonst sind ja alle beleidigt


----------



## Threshold (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Aber zu Flachbandkabeln darf ich ja sowieso nichts mehr sagen, sonst sind ja alle beleidigt



Nun sag schon, dass du sie supergeil findest.


----------



## DerFoehn (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)*

So, sorry, dass es so lange gedauert hat. Ich werde jetzt die Bitfenix Whisper M Netzteile von 450W bis 850W hinzufügen.

Wie heißen denn die neuen Superflower GG mit Platiunum? Bin da zur Zeit nicht so auf dem neuesten Stand..

Edit: Die BitFenix Netzteile sind nun in der Liste. Ich habe die 750W und 850W Variante in die Multi GPU Kategorie gepackt.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2016)*

Super Flower Platinum King 450W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich das sind die Dinger


----------



## DerFoehn (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2016)*

Und das ist der Nachfolger der Golden Green HX?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2016)*

Genau. Die SF GG bekommt man mittlerweile ja eher schlecht als recht.


----------



## XBurton (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2016)*

Ist das Corsair RMi 650Watt gut? Ein Freund hat sich das jetzt geholt und ich würde gerne wissen wie es um die Technik und Lautstärke aussieht... Laut einigen Tests ist die verbaute Hardware ja sehr gut brauchbar

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2016)*

Gibt bessere Netzteile als das für den Preis.
Und wozu braucht er 650 Watt?


----------



## XBurton (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2016)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Gibt bessere Netzteile als das für den Preis.
> Und wozu braucht er 650 Watt?


Er hat nen i7 6700K und eine MSI R9 390X... Außerdem hat er sich für das Netzteil aufgrund con Corsair Link entschieden


----------



## Threshold (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2016)*

Den Corsair Link kann man sich in die Haare schmieren. Ist aber schlechter als Geel.
Und für die Hardware reicht ein gutes 500 Watt Netzteil völlig.


----------



## XBurton (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2016)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Den Corsair Link kann man sich in die Haare schmieren. Ist aber schlechter als Geel.
> Und für die Hardware reicht ein gutes 500 Watt Netzteil völlig.


hätte ihm das be quiet E10 500W empfohlen... aber er wollte unbedingt das Teil wegen Corsair Link haben... Aber die Technik ist doch brauchbar? Oder was ist daran nicht so gut? Ist es eig. besser als das SP10?

Edit: Aber es ist sicher viel besser als sein altes Pure Power L8...  die glücklichen Festplatten :3

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2016)*

Wie gesagt, Müll ist es jetzt nicht, aber es gibt eben Netzteile, die schlicht besser sind und weniger kosten.
Und wieso man den Corsair Link braucht, ist mir sowieso schleierhaft.
Du hast nur noch eine Software drauf, die nur verwirrt.


----------



## XBurton (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2016)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, Müll ist es jetzt nicht, aber es gibt eben Netzteile, die schlicht besser sind und weniger kosten.
> Und wieso man den Corsair Link braucht, ist mir sowieso schleierhaft.
> Du hast nur noch eine Software drauf, die nur verwirrt.


Ja... man kann halt sehen wie viel das Netzteil zieht, die Effizienz und die Spannungen... Außerdem kann man OCP pro Rail abschalten und zwischen Single-/Multirailbetrieb umschalten und die Lüfterkurve einstellen 

Danke und lg


----------



## Threshold (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2016)*

Ja, toll, und was bringt das nun? 
Das beste Netzteil ist immer noch das, das du nicht wahr nimmst und das du nicht mal bemerkst.


----------



## Pu244 (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2016)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, toll, und was bringt das nun?
> Das beste Netzteil ist immer noch das, das du nicht wahr nimmst und das du nicht mal bemerkst.



Gut, den Verbrauch auszulesen ist schon eine tolle Sache und der Rest ist durchaus interessant. Ist halt eben die Frage ob einem das die Abstriche in Sachen Qualität und Lautstärke wert sind.

EDIT:
dank meiner USV kann ich z.B. sehen das mein Rechner (ohne Monitor) pro Woche 50 kWh verbraucht, ich sollte das Falten lassen, wenn ich keine Stromflat mehr habe.


----------



## Threshold (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2016)*



Pu244 schrieb:


> Gut, den Verbrauch auszulesen ist schon eine tolle Sache und der Rest ist durchaus interessant.



Aber wozu?
Kaufst du dir andere Komponenten, wenn du abliest, dass dein Rechner bei Last 500 Watt zieht?
Ich denke nicht.


----------



## Pu244 (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2016)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Aber wozu?
> Kaufst du dir andere Komponenten, wenn du abliest, dass dein Rechner bei Last 500 Watt zieht?
> Ich denke nicht.



Man weiß wenigstens woher diese hohe Nachzahlung kommt, wenn der Stromversorger am Jahresende seinen Brief herausschickt. Dann kaufen übrigens einige andere Komponenten oder lassen den PC nicht so lange laufen, bzw. wissen das dies keine so gute Idee war. Der Umgekehrte Fall kann natürlich auch eintreten, wenn man den Rechner nur wenig laufen läßt, dann muß es an etwas anderem liegen.

Ich persönlich weiß das mich ein Tag Folding@home ungefähr 2€ (3€ mit GTX 670) kostet, wenn ich den Strom selbst bezahlen muß, ein Spaß den mich mir nicht mehr lange gönnen werde. Wenn ich nicht nachgedacht und nachgerechnet hätte, dann wüßte ich es erst wenn die Nachzahlung von zusätzlichen 700€/Jahr käme, bzw. auch dann nicht.


----------



## 9Strike (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2016)*

Dann kauft man sich halt ein Stromzähler für die Steckdose, wenn es einen interessiert.
Wenn es dabei ist, okay cool, aber mehr dafür ausgeben?


----------



## Threshold (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2016)*



Pu244 schrieb:


> Man weiß wenigstens woher diese hohe Nachzahlung kommt, wenn der Stromversorger am Jahresende seinen Brief herausschickt. Dann kaufen übrigens einige andere Komponenten oder lassen den PC nicht so lange laufen, bzw. wissen das dies keine so gute Idee war. Der Umgekehrte Fall kann natürlich auch eintreten, wenn man den Rechner nur wenig laufen läßt, dann muß es an etwas anderem liegen.



Jemand, der sich ein wenig mit PC Hardware beschäftigt, weiß in etwa, was sein Rechner an Leistungsaufnahme hat.
Meiner hat im Idle rund 100 Watt -- was ich erschreckend viel finde -- und unter Last bin ich bei 260 bis 380 Watt.



Pu244 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich weiß das mich ein Tag Folding@home ungefähr 2€ (3€ mit GTX 670) kostet, wenn ich den Strom selbst bezahlen muß, ein Spaß den mich mir nicht mehr lange gönnen werde. Wenn ich nicht nachgedacht und nachgerechnet hätte, dann wüßte ich es erst wenn die Nachzahlung von zusätzlichen 700€/Jahr käme, bzw. auch dann nicht.



Du zahlst nicht selbst?
Ist der Strom im Mietpreis mit drin oder woher kommt das?


----------



## Pu244 (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2016)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Jemand, der sich ein wenig mit PC Hardware beschäftigt, weiß in etwa, was sein Rechner an Leistungsaufnahme hat.
> Meiner hat im Idle rund 100 Watt -- was ich erschreckend viel finde -- und unter Last bin ich bei 260 bis 380 Watt.



Pi mal Daumen weiß man das etwa, wer es genauer wissen will, der muß allerdings messen. Wer dann seinen genauen Verbrauch wissen will, der muß dann aufschreiben wann er mit seinem PC in welchen Lastzuständen verbracht hat und muß dann alles mit den jeweiligen Leistungswerten multiplizieren. Im Ernst: wer sitzt schon mit der Stoppuhr da und notiert sich wann er welches Spiel gespielt hat? Da ist ein Messgerät doch viel besser und wenn es eingebaut ist und mitprotokolliert, dann erleichtert es die Sache enorm (auch wenn da wieder viele Daten anfallen, mit denen man spionieren kann).



Threshold schrieb:


> Du zahlst nicht selbst?
> Ist der Strom im Mietpreis mit drin oder woher kommt das?



Noch wohne ich in einem Studentenwohnheim, da ist der Strom noch mitdrin. Da hier fast jeder, obwohl es laut Mietvertrag verboten ist, die alte, zugige Bude aus den 60ern (ich sitze hier bei 23°C und es ist kalt!) mit dem Heizlüfter heizt, mache ich nichts falsches wenn ich jetzt bis ende März durchfalte.


----------



## Threshold (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2016)*



Pu244 schrieb:


> Pi mal Daumen weiß man das etwa, wer es genauer wissen will, der muß allerdings messen. Wer dann seinen genauen Verbrauch wissen will, der muß dann aufschreiben wann er mit seinem PC in welchen Lastzuständen verbracht hat und muß dann alles mit den jeweiligen Leistungswerten multiplizieren. Im Ernst: wer sitzt schon mit der Stoppuhr da und notiert sich wann er welches Spiel gespielt hat? Da ist ein Messgerät doch viel besser und wenn es eingebaut ist und mitprotokolliert, dann erleichtert es die Sache enorm (auch wenn da wieder viele Daten anfallen, mit denen man spionieren kann).



Das ganze erinnert an den Trend zu LEDs am Mainboard. Scheinbar will das jeder haben, wenn du aber mal fragst, zucken die meisten nur mit den Schultern.
Ich gehe mal stark davon aus, dass das weiterhin nur Erscheinungen sind, denn die meisten interessiert es ja nicht mal, was ich Rechner für Leistungsaufnahmen hat -- ansonsten sind die guten Verkaufszahlen von Thermalttake Städte und Co. nicht zu erklären.



Pu244 schrieb:


> Noch wohne ich in einem Studentenwohnheim, da ist der Strom noch mitdrin. Da hier fast jeder, obwohl es laut Mietvertrag verboten ist, die alte, zugige Bude aus den 60ern (ich sitze hier bei 23°C und es ist kalt!) mit dem Heizlüfter heizt, mache ich nichts falsches wenn ich jetzt bis ende März durchfalte.



Ach so. Dann hau dir noch mal ein paar AMD FX 9590 dazu.


----------



## JoM79 (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2016)*

Kleine Anmerkung:
Die Links vom Bitfenix Whisper M 450W und EVGA G2 550W sind nicht korrekt.


----------



## J0sch (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2016)*

Hi! Ich habe aufgrund von Empfehlungen in diesem Forum folgenden PC zusammengestellt:



RossiCX schrieb:


> 1* Seasonic G-Series  G-360  360W ATX 2.3 (SSR-360GP)*
> 
> 1 Seagate Desktop HDD  2TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DM001)
> 1 SanDisk Plus  240GB, SATA (SDSSDA-240G-G26)
> ...



Allerdings ist das (auch hier im Threat empfohlene) Seasonic G-Series Netzteil das lauteste Bauteil am PC. Ich möchte gerne ein Netzteil, das sehr leise ist. Darf dann auch gerne 25€ mehr kosten als das Seasonic. Könnt ihr mir etwas empfehlen?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2016)*

Leise um jeden Preis (Last): E10 400W


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2016)*

Wobei mit der HDD im Idle das Seasonic übertönt wird.


----------



## J0sch (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2016)*

Die HDD hört man schon mal kurz hochdrehen und hin und wieder leise im Hintergrund rattern. Aber das Netzteil sorgt für ein ständiges Rauschen und das stört mich sehr.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2016)*

Die HDD rauscht auch andauernd. Und bei Zugriffen klackt sie dann halt


----------



## Threshold (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2016)*



J0sch schrieb:


> Allerdings ist das (auch hier im Threat empfohlene) Seasonic G-Series Netzteil das lauteste Bauteil am PC. Ich möchte gerne ein Netzteil, das sehr leise ist. Darf dann auch gerne 25€ mehr kosten als das Seasonic. Könnt ihr mir etwas empfehlen?



Seasonic in leise gibt es in dem Leistungsbereich nicht.
Für einen Office Rechner kannst du das Pure Power nutzen, dafür reicht das.


----------



## TheAbyss (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2016)*

Wollte nur mal ne Rückmeldung geben, habe auf Empfehlung bei meinem Schwager das Bitfenix Whisper 550W verbaut, Schönes Netzteil, danke für den Tipp.


----------



## UserPCGH2016 (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2016)*

Mein aktuelles Netzteil (altes SeaSonic) hat sich gerade verabschiedet.
Jetzt suche ich kurzfristig ein neues. 
Verbaut sind eine 95W CPU und eine RX 480 Graka.
Beim Suchen bin ich jetzt zufällig auf das hier gestoßen: Cougar CMD 500 digitales 80 Plus Bronze Netzteil, modular - 500 Watt
Taugt das was? Ich habe kaum Tests dazu gefunden.
Die digitale Schnittstelle finde ich interessant. Oder ist das eher Spielerei als nützlich?
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Teil?

Ansonsten sind wohl die "Klassiker" im Bereich bis 70€ das Staight Power E10  400W   und das Vengeance  400W. Oder hat sich da in letzter Zeit was getan?
Wenn ich es leise haben will, komm ich wohl am Staight Power E10 nicht vorbei.


----------



## 9Strike (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2016)*

Eher Spielerei, bringt dir eigentlich nichts.


----------



## Stuart0610 (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2016)*



pcgh_user schrieb:


> Mein aktuelles Netzteil (altes SeaSonic) hat sich gerade verabschiedet.
> Jetzt suche ich kurzfristig ein neues.
> Verbaut sind eine 95W CPU und eine RX 480 Graka.
> Beim Suchen bin ich jetzt zufällig auf das hier gestoßen: Cougar CMD 500 digitales 80 Plus Bronze Netzteil, modular - 500 Watt
> ...


Die Pure Power 10 könnte interessant sein, soll DC-DC haben und wahrscheinlich einen leisen Lüfter haben.


----------



## UserPCGH2016 (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2016)*

Danke für die Antworten. Dann lass ich das mit dem Cougar. Das Pure Power schaue ich mir mal an. Aber preislich tut sich da nicht so viel zum Staight Power (ca. 10€).  Und beim Staight Power ist ein Silent wing 3 Lüfter verbaut, beim Pure Power wird wohl "nur" ein Pure Wing drin sein.


----------



## 9Strike (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2016)*

Gibt kein Pure Power 10. Das Pure Power 9 ist Gruppe, also kein DC-DC. E10 400W und wenns modular sein soll halt das 500W.


----------



## Stuart0610 (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2016)*

Sie sind schon in den Shops verfügbar. Auf der Facebook Seite von bequiet wurde auf einer Nachfrage beantwortet, dass PP10 nun über DC/DC verfügt.


----------



## 9Strike (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2016)*



Stuart0610 schrieb:


> Sie sind schon in den Shops verfügbar. Auf der Seite von bequiet wurde auf einer Nachfrage beantwortet, dass PP10 nun über DC/DC verfügt.



Tatsache, habs gerade bei Mindfactory gesehen. Google findet das NT aber nicht. Was ist denn mit Google los


----------



## Stuart0610 (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2016)*



9Strike schrieb:


> Tatsache, habs gerade bei Mindfactory gesehen. Google findet das NT aber nicht. Was ist denn mit Google los


Es wurde offiziell noch nicht von bequiet vorgestellt, wahrscheinlich liegt es daran. Aber nächste Woche gibt es mehr Infos auf deren Startseite.


----------



## XBurton (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2016)*



Stuart0610 schrieb:


> Sie sind schon in den Shops verfügbar. Auf der Facebook Seite von bequiet wurde auf einer Nachfrage beantwortet, dass PP10 nun über DC/DC verfügt.


Aber auch nur ab 400Watt!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## UserPCGH2016 (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2016)*

Bei Alternate hatte ich heute Nachmittag auch das 500W für 69€ gesehen.  Die 400W Version lag bei 59€.


----------



## DarkGenesis83 (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2016)*

Hallo bin auf der suche nach ein neuen Netzteile hab mir jetzt erst mal das Seasonic Prime Titanium 750W ATX 2.4 (SSR-750TD)  gekauft 
bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das gut ist finds auch hier in der liste nicht?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2016)*

Spitzenklasse, auch wenn wahrscheinlich ein günstigeres mit weniger Watt gereicht hätte


----------



## Threshold (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2016)*



DarkGenesis83 schrieb:


> Hallo bin auf der suche nach ein neuen Netzteile hab mir jetzt erst mal das Seasonic Prime Titanium 750W ATX 2.4 (SSR-750TD)  gekauft
> bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das gut ist finds auch hier in der liste nicht?



Sehr teuer, und 750 Watt brauchst du nur bei Multi GPU Systemen. Daher nicht auf der Liste.


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2016)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Sehr teuer, und 750 Watt brauchst du nur bei Multi GPU Systemen. Daher nicht auf der Liste.


Och, manche geben halt für diverse Dinge etwas mehr aus 
Meinereiner ist z.B. erst heut los gezogen, um sich 'ne G910 zu besorgen.


----------



## Threshold (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2016)*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Och, manche geben halt für diverse Dinge etwas mehr aus
> Meinereiner ist z.B. erst heut los gezogen, um sich 'ne G910 zu besorgen.



Ist ja auch eine "Gaming" Tastatur.


----------



## moreply (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2016)*

Der Link vom Whisper M 450w führt auf das Cougar GX-S450 bitte ändern


----------



## DerFoehn (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2016)*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Kleine Anmerkung:
> Die Links vom Bitfenix Whisper M 450W und EVGA G2 550W sind nicht korrekt.



Sorry, hab deinen Post überlesen.



moreply schrieb:


> Der Link vom Whisper M 450w führt auf das Cougar GX-S450 bitte ändern



Ist nun angepasst.


----------



## hellm (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2016)*

Die Supernovas von EVGA haben ein Update erhalten, die neue G3 Serie basiert auf dem Leadex II von Superflower.
EVGA SuperNOVA 550W G3 Power Supply Review | PC Perspective
EVGA Supernova G3 1000W Review
EVGA Supernova G3 750W Review


----------



## 9Strike (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2016)*

Kommen die L10 nicht in die Liste?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2016)*

Was willst du denn damit? Für Office zu OP, und bis 60€ liest sich "CWT" statt "FSP" doch viel besser 

Ok, genung gelacht. Im Prinzip kann man das G450M und die 2 Vergeltungsnetzteile komplett durch die L-Reihe ersetzen, bis sie endlich ein vernünftigen Preis von ~40€ erreicht haben


----------



## captain_drink (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2016)*

Die L10-Reihe finde ich nach wie vor etwas zu teuer. 
Das Vengeance kann man meiner Meinung nach noch drinlassen, da es nach wie vor solide ist. 
Die GM-Serie könnte man hingegen im Prinzip rausnehmen, da im Vergleich zu teuer und mit Problemen hinsichtlich der Serienstreuung des Lüfters behaftet.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2016)*

MF:

L10 400W / 80+ Silver: 52,50€
Vengeance 400W / 80+ Bronze: 52,85€

Aber das L10 ist zu teuer, okay...


----------



## captain_drink (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2016)*

Vengeance 550M: 62,85€
L10 500W CM: 72,97€

Cougar GX-S 450 (Gold): 65,85€
L10 500W (Silber): 63,49€

Etwas zu teuer, ja.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2016)*

Das GX-S hat einen äußerst preiswerten Lüfter und AFAIK schlecht aufgeteilte Laufwerksstecker


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2016)*

Ich sehe das Pure Power auch vor dem Cougar und dem Corsair.
Bei einem Preisunterschied von ein paar Euro kann man durchaus das Pure Power nehmen. Ob Silber oder Gold ist sowieso zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2016)*



captain_drink schrieb:


> Vengeance 550M: 62,85€
> L10 500W CM: 72,97€
> 
> Cougar GX-S 450 (Gold): 65,85€
> ...


1. Musst du auch die MOdularität beachten. Das ist bei dem L10 nunmal etwas besser
2. hat das Vengeance jetzt nicht besonders tolle Caps, auch die Größe ist eher 'nen Witz. Da steht das L10 bisserl besser da.
Das 600W L10 hat z.B: 2x 2200µF + 2x 3300µF, wie es ausschaut. Was das Veangance jetzt hat, ist einfach nur 'Nen schlechter Witz. Auch die Verwendung von Nippon Chemicon KY in der +12V Leitung...
Kurzum: Nicht so wirklich super dolle....
Selbst Cooler Master G-Serie hat hier wesentlich mehr Kapazität...


----------



## DerFoehn (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2016)*

Bitte einmal für mich zusammenfassen, welche Netzteile ich jetzt hinzufügen oder entfernen soll. Das L10 auf jeden Fall rein, in welchen Wattklassen?
Sollen für das L10 andere Modelle (bspw. das Vengeance) raus?


----------



## Threshold (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2016)*

Das L10 kannst du mit 400 und 500 Watt mitnehmen. CM Version klammern.
Das Vengeance kannst du drin lassen. Ist halt eine Frage des Preises.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2016)*

Ich würde das L10 von 300 - 500W reinnehmen, mit <400W für Office, ab 400W "Bis 60€" und "Bis 100€".
Die Vergeltung ist mom mMn gute 5-10€ zu teuer für das gebotene, ebenso das G450M


----------



## Threshold (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2016)*

Musst du mal schauen, wie die Preise sind. Das L10 ist auf jedem Fall dem Vengeance und dem G450M vorzuziehen.


----------



## DerFoehn (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Dezember 2016)*

Das 300 Watt Modell packe ich in die Office Kategorie, 400 Watt in "bis 60€" und 500Watt "bis 100€".


----------



## Threshold (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar 2017)*

Kannst du machen.
Eventuell dazu schreiben, dass ab 400 Watt Indy reguliert ist, um den Unterschied zum L9 aufzuzeigen.


----------



## gorgeous188 (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar 2017)*

Wie sieht denn die Railaufteilung aus?
300 bis 400 Watt:
12V1 versorgt ATX, SATA und PCIe
12V2 versorgt nur den P8 Stecker?
Bei 300 und 350 gibt es immerhin nur einen 8poligen PCIe Stecker. Da passen die 18A x 12V = 216W dazu.
Aber beim 400 Watt?
Das hat immerhin zwei 8polige PCIe Stecker. 24A x 12V = 288W? Auf dieser Rail lasten zwei 8polige PCIe Stecker, der ATX Stecker und die SATA Stecker?
Und 12V2 hat 20A x 12V = 240 Watt nur für einen P8 Stecker?


----------



## Threshold (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar 2017)*

Ja, die zweite Rail ausschließlich für den EPS Anschluss verantwortlich.


----------



## gorgeous188 (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar 2017)*

240 Watt? In Zeiten wo ein i7 7700K auf gerade mal 91 Watt kommt?


----------



## Threshold (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar 2017)*

Dazu musst du mal BeQuiet fragen, wieso sie das Netzteil so verdrahtet haben und ob das bei allen Modellen so ist. Das weiß ich nicht.


----------



## 9Strike (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar 2017)*

Ist der Titel nicht etwas widersprüchlich? "Empfehlenswerte Netzteile *2016*: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand *Februar 2017*)" 
Das wäre wohl etwas sinnvoller: "Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)"

Aber back to topic:
Ist das Vengeance oder das L10 jetzt vorne? Kosten bei Mf beide genau 52,85€ (non-CM). Ich würde auch die non-CM Variante in die Liste packen.
Und wie steht das Cooler Master G450M gegen das L10?


----------



## DerFoehn (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar 2017)*

Ups, mit dem Titel hast du natürlich recht.


----------



## Threshold (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar 2017)*



9Strike schrieb:


> Aber back to topic:
> Ist das Vengeance oder das L10 jetzt vorne? Kosten bei Mf beide genau 52,85€ (non-CM). Ich würde auch die non-CM Variante in die Liste packen.
> Und wie steht das Cooler Master G450M gegen das L10?



Das L10 ist beiden anderen Netzteilen vorzuziehen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*

Ja, L10 ist G-Serie und dem anderen Dingsda deutlich vorzuziehen. Allein wg. der deutlich höheren Kapazität auf +12V.


----------



## Bartolas (5. März 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*

Das erste Pure Power auf der Liste bis 100€ hat nicht 400 sondern 500 Watt.


----------



## DerFoehn (5. März 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*

Danke für den Hinweis. Ist korrigiert.


----------



## Bartolas (5. März 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*

Bitte.


----------



## Watertouch (6. März 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*

Wie wäre es mit der Enermax Platimax D.F Serie?
[DC/DC, 80+ Platin, vernünftiger Lüfter, gesleevte Kabel, ...]


----------



## Threshold (6. März 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*



Watertouch schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit der Enermax Platimax D.F Serie?
> [DC/DC, 80+ Platin, vernünftiger Lüfter, gesleevte Kabel, ...]



Gibt es das denn endlich mal mit OTP?


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. März 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*



Watertouch schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit der Enermax Platimax D.F Serie?
> [DC/DC, 80+ Platin, vernünftiger Lüfter, gesleevte Kabel, ...]


Und keine Schutzschaltungen -> OCP nirgendwo, UVP auf +12V wohl auch nicht...

Und genau DAS ist etwas, was man gerade bei DEM Preis voraussetzen sollte, oder?


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. März 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*

Userreview Silverstone SX700-LPT SFX-L 700W
Userreview - be quiet! Pure Power 10 - 400W - von Stefan Payne


----------



## xfire89x (11. März 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*

nochmal ein dickes dankeschön für die NT liste. kann man immer wieder drauf zurück greifen


----------



## chaotium (19. März 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*

Warum sind so wenig Seasonic Netzteile in der Liste Oo


----------



## Threshold (19. März 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Warum sind so wenig Seasonic Netzteile in der Liste Oo



Zu teuer.


----------



## dsjap (22. März 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*

Gibt es Gründe, die gegen das EVGA G3 750 als eine Alternative zum Dark Power Pro 11 750 sprechen ?  Es ist deutlich günstiger, hat eine doppelt so lange Garantie, nämlich satte zehn Jahre Garantie, zwar nur Gold (aber das reicht mir) und vor allem hat es bei Jonny Guru eine 9.8 abgesahnt.  Oder übersehe ich etwas ?


----------



## FrozenPie (22. März 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*



dsjap schrieb:


> Gibt es Gründe, die gegen das EVGA G3 750 als eine Alternative zum Dark Power Pro 11 750 sprechen ?  Es ist deutlich günstiger, hat eine doppelt so lange Garantie, nämlich satte zehn Jahre Garantie, zwar nur Gold (aber das reicht mir) und vor allem hat es bei Jonny Guru eine 9.8 abgesahnt.  Oder übersehe ich etwas ?


Jap, die einzelne Rail


----------



## S6_ (22. März 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Jap, die einzelne Rail



Wie sieht es beim P2 aus?


----------



## Threshold (22. März 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*



S6_ schrieb:


> Wie sieht es beim P2 aus?



Super Flower hat nur Single Rail.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. März 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*



dsjap schrieb:


> Gibt es Gründe, die gegen das EVGA G3 750 als eine Alternative zum Dark Power Pro 11 750 sprechen ?



Wie schauts mit der Drehzahl vom Lüfter aus? Die waren ja bei den SF Modellen bisher eher recht hoch, wenn der Lüfter anfängt zu drehen.

Wobei ich persönlich eher das 850W P11 nehmen würde, in diesem Falle ist es sinnvoll, da das 850W eine andere Plattform verwendet und daher besser performen denn das 750W kann...


----------



## Bullnados (1. April 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Jap, die einzelne Rail



Und was is an nem singlerail schlechter als an multirail?


----------



## Threshold (1. April 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*



Bullnados schrieb:


> Und was is an nem singlerail schlechter als an multirail?



Stell dir dein Haus vor, in dem du lebst.
Das hat ja auch mehrere Sicherungen.
Was wäre, wenn nur noch eine einzige Sicherung für alles da wäre?
Aber die ist dann nicht mit 16 Ampere abgesichert sondern mit 132 Ampere.
Wenn jetzt dein Trockner zu rauchen beginnt, schaltet die Sicherung nicht ab -- was sie bei 16 Ampere täte -- sondern feuert weiter, denn sie kann ja bis 132 Ampere drücken.
Das Haus brennt ab und du wohnst im Trailerpark.


----------



## Majofan21 (8. April 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*

Danke für die Liste und die regelmäßigen Updates


----------



## Schrotti (11. April 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen.

Danke.


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (12. April 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*

Ab wann wird den (bei 500W) das E10 statt dem L10 empfohlen?

Oder wird das E10 nur noch wegen der CM Version genommen?


----------



## Threshold (12. April 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*

Das L10 gibt es auch mit CM.
Das E10 kann man empfehlen, wenn das Geld dafür da ist.
Muss man auf den Cent schauen, ist das L10 völlig ausreichend.


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (12. April 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das L10 gibt es auch mit CM.
> Das E10 kann man empfehlen, wenn das Geld dafür da ist.
> Muss man auf den Cent schauen, ist das L10 völlig ausreichend.



Gibt es da Nenneswerte Unterschiede? Außer der 2% besseren Effizienz und den extra Steckern falls man viel anschließen will?

Naja sind doch ~20€ zwischen den beiden Versionen


----------



## Threshold (12. April 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*

Das E10 bietet den Vor Ort Austausch und längere Kabel. Dazu 4 statt 2 Rails.


----------



## 9Strike (12. April 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*

Hat das L10 nicht auch nur Pure Wings 2 und keine Silent Wings 3 wie das E10?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (12. April 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*

Nein, der Lüfter ist noch mal was anderes. Aber ja, der Lüfter des E10 ist prinzipiell besser.


----------



## Chukku (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*

Blöde Frage ... wie kommt ihr eigentlich auf diese Abkürzungen "E10" / "L10" etc.?

Ich hab ja inzwischen am Rande mitbekommen, dass mit E10 das Straight Power gemeint ist.. aber nicht einmal der Hersteller selbst benutzt diese Bezeichnungen (zumindest nicht auf seiner Homepage):
Produktvergleich Netzteile PSU von be quiet!

Worauf ich hinaus will: Wenn einem Neuling im Forum ein "E10" für sein System empfohlen wird, hat der eigentlich keine Möglichkeit herauszufinden, was damit gemeint eigentlich gemeint ist.

Und damit ich auch etwas dazulerne: ist ein L10 nun ein Pure Power oder ein Power Zone?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*

Stimmt nicht. be quiet! Straight Power 10 400W ATX 2.4 (-->E10-400W/BN230<--) = E10 400W 

Oder du fragst Geizhals nach E10 400W/500W 

Du darfst Technikaffine Menschen nicht mit nichttechnickaffinen Menschen gleichsetzen.

Oder wie ich mal in einer Sig gelesen habe (Sinngemäß): "Es gibt 10 verschiedene Arten von Menschen auf der Erde, jene die Binär verstehen und jene die es nicht tun" 

L10 = Pure Power
Power Zone ist eigentlich Buchstabenfrei, wird meistens mit PZ abgekürzt, wenn überhaupt
(D)PP10 = Dark Power Pro (meistens einfach nur mit einem P, weil das Single Zone ein E10 für den AMI Markt ist)


----------



## Chukku (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*

Danke für die Info 

Mir ging es nur darum, dass ich teilweise schon Forenbeiträge gelesen habe, in dem ein "nichttechnikaffiner" Mensch die Frage gestellt hat, welches Netzteil man ihm für seine neue Grafikkarte empfehlen kann.
Und da kommt als Antwort dann meistens " Nimm ein E10".

Ich kann mir regelrecht vorstellen, wie bei dem Fragesteller dann die Fragezeichen über dem Kopf kreisen. 
Mit viel Glück hat er noch den Hinweis auf BeQuiet! dazu bekommen aber selbst dann kann er eine halbe Stunde mit der Suche auf der BeQuiet Homepage verbringen, ohne dabei auch nur ein einziges "E10" zu finden.

Dass die Suchfunktion von Geizhals damit etwas anfangen kann, ist natürlich vorbildlich.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*

Die meisten hinterlegen das ja mit nem GH Link, aber zur not tut es auch das "E10 500W" bzw "L10 400W" zu makieren und oben in die Leiste mit den Preisvergleich zu kopieren und Enter zu drücken. 

Ok, bei L10 400W kommt noch etliches was du in die Tonne werfen kannst, aber nachdem du auf Netzteile gefiltert hast, bekommst du nurnoch 4 Treffer, und nur 1 mit 400W 
Netzteile im Preisvergleich


----------



## Threshold (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*



Chukku schrieb:


> Worauf ich hinaus will: Wenn einem Neuling im Forum ein "E10" für sein System empfohlen wird, hat der eigentlich keine Möglichkeit herauszufinden, was damit gemeint eigentlich gemeint ist.



Wobei E10 schon viel ist.
Nimm das 10er und gut.
Und ich kriege einen Umschlag.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*

Ich stell mir das grad bildlich vor wie der User vor dem TFT überlegt, wie er mit dem PC zur Tanke fährt, um "E10" zu besorgen


----------



## Threshold (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*

Ich hoffe ja, dass es bald das E11 gibt. Dann verwechselt das keiner mehr.


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*

Wie kommst du darauf, das es bald ein E11 geben soll? Das E10 ist doch erst seit 9/2014 gelistet...
Und die Plattform wurd gerad erneuert -> PP10...


----------



## Threshold (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf, das es bald ein E11 geben soll? Das E10 ist doch erst seit 9/2014 gelistet...
> Und die Plattform wurd gerad erneuert -> PP10...



Du machst einfach die Gags kaputt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*

FYI: ~770rpm hat das 650/750W Leadex II, wenn man den Semi Fanless Modus abschaltet, initial.

Das neue CWT 750W Teil liegt bei 350rpm also weniger als die Hälfte...


----------



## Pu244 (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf, das es bald ein E11 geben soll? Das E10 ist doch erst seit 9/2014 gelistet...
> Und die Plattform wurd gerad erneuert -> PP10...



Wenn man von den bisherigen Zyklen ausgeht (3 Jahre), dann dürfte dieses Jahr tatsächlich das E11 vor der Tür stehen und im nächsten Jahr dann das P12. Zutun gäbe es schon einiges, Platin und Titanium Effizienz sowie digitales Gerümpel, mit dem man das Netzteil überwachen kann sind die wichtigsten Punkte. Außerdem kann die Bestückung nie gut genug und der Lüfter zu leise sein (Ok, letzteres hat bei den passiven Netzteilen zumindest sein Maximum erreicht).


----------



## 9Strike (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*

Vollmodularität ist hoffentlich Nummer 1 auf der Liste. Digitale Überwachung halte ich für unnötig, bessere Effizienz nur bei gleichem Preis für sinnvoll. Also zumindest beim E11, beim P12 können sie machen was sie wollen, das wird für mich eh zu teuer sein


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*



Pu244 schrieb:


> Wenn man von den bisherigen Zyklen ausgeht (3 Jahre), dann dürfte dieses Jahr tatsächlich das E11 vor der Tür stehen.


das war ein scherz bzw ironisch gemeint. 

Pure Power wurde nach etwas mehr als einem Jahr ersetzt, Straight Power verwendet die gleiche Plattform und wurde mehr oder minder durch das PP10 gekillt...

Daher ist anzunehmen, dass das Straight Power E11 vor der Tür steht.


----------



## Threshold (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*



Pu244 schrieb:


> Wenn man von den bisherigen Zyklen ausgeht (3 Jahre), dann dürfte dieses Jahr tatsächlich das E11 vor der Tür stehen und im nächsten Jahr dann das P12. Zutun gäbe es schon einiges, Platin und Titanium Effizienz sowie digitales Gerümpel, mit dem man das Netzteil überwachen kann sind die wichtigsten Punkte. Außerdem kann die Bestückung nie gut genug und der Lüfter zu leise sein (Ok, letzteres hat bei den passiven Netzteilen zumindest sein Maximum erreicht).



Ich gehe davon aus, dass das E11 im Herbst/Winter angekündigt wird. Nächstes Frühjahr kriegst du es dann.
Und digitaler Kram braucht niemand. Kostet nur unnötig Geld und keiner nutzt es. Daher wird das gespart.

Und gerade passive Netzteile brauchen guten Lüfter, denn es gibt Leute, die bauen ihre passiven Netzteile unter einer Abdeckung ein und wundern sich dann, dass das Teil abraucht.


----------



## chischko (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und gerade passive Netzteile brauchen guten Lüfter


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*

Ja, im Sinne von Luftstrom im Gehäuse.


----------



## Threshold (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*

Ein passives Netzteil ist natürlich auf einen guten Airflow angewiesen. Da hat Stefan natürlich Recht.
Ich meine das aber viel exzessiver. 
Ich hab es tatsächlich schon gehabt, da hat sich einer ein Phanteks Luxe gekauft mit einem passiven Netzteil. Das Netzteil steckte dann unter der Netzteilabdeckung des Case.
Da gab es kein Luftstrom. Das Netzteil ist so heiß geworden, dass es regelmäßig abgeschaltet hat.
Und man konnte ihm kaum erklären, wieso das passive Netzteil unter der Abdeckung nicht funktioniert.


----------



## 9Strike (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*

Ich will ja nicht sagen, ich habs gesagt, aber ich habs gesagt 
be quiet!: Straight Power 11 und SFX-L Power mit mehr Leistung - ComputerBase
Vollmodulares E11 im Oktober


----------



## Threshold (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*



9Strike schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht sagen, ich habs gesagt, aber ich habs gesagt
> be quiet!: Straight Power 11 und SFX-L Power mit mehr Leistung - ComputerBase
> Vollmodulares E11 im Oktober



Ja, ich habe mit der Ankündigung im Herbst gerechnet, aber wenns im Herbst schon kommt, ist es auch nicht verkehrt.
Technisch wird sich vermutlich nicht viel ändern. Kein Platin -- was aber auch nicht stört.


----------



## badoppels (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*

Die Liste ist ja mal richtig gut!  Alle zehn Daumen hoch


----------



## Pu244 (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Kein Platin -- was aber auch nicht stört.



Genug Raum für das E12...


----------



## 9Strike (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*

Wohl eher für das P12. Das ist schließlich auch nicht vollmodular.


----------



## Threshold (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*

Das P11 ist ja schon Platin.


----------



## 9Strike (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*

Stimmt. Dann Titanum. Gold reicht doch für E11.


----------



## Threshold (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*

Platin reicht auch.
Titanium ist einfach nur teuer, ohne dass du als User davon wirklich einen Nutzen hast.


----------



## PiEpS (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*

Kennt oder hat jemand von euch das Gigabyte G750h? Ist ja recht günstig und laut anderen Foren von CWT gefertigt. Bin grad auf der Suche nach einem guten Netzteil mit mindestens 700 Watt zum sehr guten Preis.

Edit: Habe aktuell ein Sapphire FirePSU mit 625Watt von 2009. Das funktioniert einwandfrei, aber möchte 3 RX580 anschließen und habe meine Zweifel ob das ganze lange gut gehen würde,  da es ja doch schon etwas älter ist. Die RX580 sind alle undervolted (1200Mhz bei  ~0,95Volt roundabout)


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*

dürft wohl CWT GPS sein, denke ich. Ist relativ OKish, aber nix besonderes.

Persönlich würd ich eher ein anderes Netzteil, mit einem gescheiten Lüfter nehmen wollen...


----------



## PiEpS (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*

Okay, danke für die Antwort.  
Hatte mit dem Sapphire gute Erfahrungen gemacht, immer noch sehr leise trotz seines Alters und befeuert gerade 2*580 ohne Probleme. Schade das Sapphire keine Netzteile mehr vertreibt. 
Wie schauts denn mit dem Bitfenix Whisper in der 750Watt Version aus? Für knapp übern Hunni wäre es am Limit, aber da dürfte genug Spiel für 3-4 Karten die undervoltet werden sein oder? Vllt. gibt es ja auch noch einen Geheimtipp? Bin nicht so tief drin wie ihr hier in der Netzteilmaterie. 

Edit: Oder lieber das Coolermaster V750?


----------



## Threshold (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*

Das Whisper kannst du nehmen.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*



PiEpS schrieb:


> Habe aktuell ein Sapphire FirePSU mit 625Watt von 2009



Das Netzteil sieht ein bisschen aus, wie das Enermax Liberty ... Oder täusche ich mich da jetzt ??!!


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*

Sowohl Whisper 750W als auch Cooler Master V750 sind keine schlechte Wahl..



SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Das Netzteil sieht ein bisschen aus, wie das Enermax Liberty ... Oder täusche ich mich da jetzt ??!!


Nein,  Modu 82+
Das sind in der Tat die einzigen Enermax OEM Geräte, die es jemals gab.
IMO keine allzu schlechte Idee. Andere GraKa Hersteller haben das schlechter gemacht - MSI mit AFAIR Solytech z.B.

Aber daran siehst du, dass die Garantie z.T. Wertlos ist...


----------



## Pu244 (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Aber daran siehst du, dass die Garantie z.T. Wertlos ist...



Warum sollte die Garantie wertlos sein? Alle Firmen gibt es noch.


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*

Und was kriegst du dann, wenn du nach 9 Jahren reklamierst?
Das gleiche Netzteil in neu?
Wird es dann nicht mehr geben.
Ein anderes Gerät?
Möglich, aber wie lange willst du warten, bis du mal Antwort bekommst?
Solange den Rechner nicht nutzen?


----------



## Pu244 (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und was kriegst du dann, wenn du nach 9 Jahren reklamierst?
> Das gleiche Netzteil in neu?
> Wird es dann nicht mehr geben.
> Ein anderes Gerät?
> ...



Das ist ein generelles Problem von Garantie und es wäre einfach blödsinnig, darauf zu verzichten. 

Man kann es auf drei Arten lösen:

1: Es gibt ein Zweitnetzteil, das man in der Zeit nutzen kann. Ich habe dafür mein altes Lepa N600, damit kann ich zumindest den PC mit IGP nutzen.
2: Man macht das Garantienetzteil einfach zum Zweitnetzteil und kauft sich ein neues.
3: Das alte Netzteil wird einfach verkauft, wenn es zurückgekommen ist.

Manchen kann man es eben nie rechtmachen, da geben die Hersteller freiwillig wesentlich mehr Garantie und es wird weitergemeckert.


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*



Pu244 schrieb:


> da geben die Hersteller freiwillig wesentlich mehr Garantie und es wird weitergemeckert.



Weils reines Marketing ist, aber für den User keinen Mehrwert bietet.


----------



## Pu244 (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Weils reines Marketing ist, aber für den User keinen Mehrwert bietet.



Wenn man sein Netzteil auch nach 11 Jahren noch einschicken kann und es repariert zurückbekommt, dann ist das ein Mehrwert. 

Wieviele ihn wirklich nutzen spielt keine Rolle. Du solltest nicht versuchen etwas zwanghaft zu leugnen und dabei irgendetwas zu erfinden, damit macht man sich meistens lächerlich.


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*



Pu244 schrieb:


> Wenn man sein Netzteil auch nach 11 Jahren noch einschicken kann und es repariert zurückbekommt, dann ist das ein Mehrwert.



Kennst du einen Fall, wo jemand nach 11 Jahren das Netzteil eingeschickt hat und es repariert zurück bekam?


----------



## Amon (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*

Ich hab noch ein altes L8 hier liegen, zwar keine 11 Jahre alt aber mal sehen was Bequiet sagt. 😉

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pu244 (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Kennst du einen Fall, wo jemand nach 11 Jahren das Netzteil eingeschickt hat und es repariert zurück bekam?



Scherzkeks!

Die 12 Jahre Garantie, die Seasonic jetzt gibt, sind gerade einmal 3 Monate alt, wenn man die ersten Primenetzteile mitnimmt, dann ist es fast ein Jahr. Also nein, natürlich nicht, denn solange gibt es das Versprechen nicht. 

Wesentlich interessanter ist die Frage nach dem Schaden, der im Fall eines Defekts entsteht. Meine alte GTX 260 hat noch bis 2019 Garantie, da ich sie jedoch schon 2013 ersetzt habe interessiert das nicht mehr. Ganz anders sieht es mit meinem Seasonic X-460FL aus, das schon über 6 Jahre alt ist und 120€ gekostet hat. Ginge es heute kaputt, dann könnte ich mir für 120€ etwa das gleiche kaufen, mir 60W mehr für 20€ mehr holen oder nach einem nicht passiven Netzteil ausschau halten. So oder so wäre es ein Schaden für mich, da Seasonic damals nur 5 Jahre Garantie gegeben hat. Rein Technisch ist mein Seasonic X 460FL immer noch sehr gut und wenn der Trend nicht noch weiter zu höherem Stromverbrauch geht (wo jetzt insbesonders die CPUs stark angezogen haben), dann dürfte ich das Netzteil eventuell auch nach 2024 verwenden.


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*



Pu244 schrieb:


> Die 12 Jahre Garantie, die Seasonic jetzt gibt, sind gerade einmal 3 Monate alt, wenn man die ersten Primenetzteile mitnimmt, dann ist es fast ein Jahr. Also nein, natürlich nicht, denn solange gibt es das Versprechen nicht.



Ich werde dich dann noch mal in 11 Jahren fragen, wie es aussieht. 

Die Frage ist ja auch, ob du ein Netzteil so lange nutzen wirst?
Könnte gut sein, dass es demnächst endlich mal einen neuen ATX Standard gibt, dann kannst du aktuelle Netzteile sowieso wegwerfen.


----------



## Amon (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*

Neuer ATX Standard? Glaubst du echt noch daran dass da irgendwann noch mal was passiert?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*



Pu244 schrieb:


> Wenn man sein Netzteil auch nach 11 Jahren noch einschicken kann und es repariert zurückbekommt, dann ist das ein Mehrwert.


*WENN*
Aber genau das ist doch die Frage, wie der Hersteller das handhabt!

Es wird die Grantie*dauer* bis ins Bodenlose gehypt, aber keine Sau liest sich die Bedingungen durch...
Und so steht bei machen Herstellern, dass sie dir auch den Kaufpreis für das Gerät ersetzen können - aber 10% pro Grantiejahr abzahlen. Das macht bei 10 Jahren Garantie genau *0% des Kaufbetrages!*

Und genau das ist eben das Proble, dass niemand von uns sagen kann, was am Ende der Garantie passiert und wie das gehandhabt wird. Besonders viel Kulanz kann man bei 10 Jahren Garantie ja auch nicht erwarten. Bei 3 oder meinetwegen auch 5 Jahren schaut das anders aus. Und beides sind relativ überschaubare Zeiträume.

Aber bei 10 Jahren?! 

Aber halten wir mal fest, was bei meinem Seasonic Platinum steht:
Die Sea Sonic-Garantie auf die Netzteile der Platinum Serie gilt vom Kaufdatum an 7 Jahre und deckt Material- und Verarbeitungsmängel ab. 
Während der Garantiedauer behält sich Sea Sonic das Recht vor, zwischen der Reparatur und dem Ersatz durch Geräte identischer oder vergleichbarer Leistung zu entscheiden; vorausgesetzt:...



Und genau das ist doch, was wir meinen! 
Da wird so viel ausgeschlossen und relativiert, dass man sich nicht sicher sein kann, wie es am Ende ausschaut. Und genau das meinen wir ja!

Kurz: 
Man sollte sich immer *unabhängig von der Garantie für ein Gerät entscheiden und sich davon nicht zu sehr beeinflussen lassen!*


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*



Amon schrieb:


> Neuer ATX Standard? Glaubst du echt noch daran dass da irgendwann noch mal was passiert?



Hoffe ich schon. endlich mal die alten Zöpfe abschneiden und konsequent sein.
Der 24 Pin Stecker hat nur 2 Pins für 12 Volt. Das ist echt mager, wenn man bedenkt, was heute alles an 12 Volt hängt.
guck dir die fetten Bretter an, die jetzt mit den neuen Sockeln kommen. Da hast du 2x 8 Pin EPS drauf. Dann kommen hier und da noch extra Anschlüsse, weil eben der 24 Pin heute zu wenig ist.
Man könnte das neu strukturieren. Dann brauchst du nur noch einen einzigen Mainboardstecker.
Also -- ich hoffe schon.


----------



## GrafLeMarv (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*

auch eine gute Liste:
PSU Tier List Updated - Cases and Power Supplies - Linus Tech Tips


----------



## Threshold (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*



GrafLeMarv schrieb:


> auch eine gute Liste:
> PSU Tier List Updated - Cases and Power Supplies - Linus Tech Tips



Worauf basiert die Liste? 
Würfeln? Kaffeesatz lesen? Karten legen? Glaskugel?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*

Wie kommen die S12II in eine Kategorie mit den Straight Power E10?


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*



GrafLeMarv schrieb:


> auch eine gute Liste:
> PSU Tier List Updated - Cases and Power Supplies - Linus Tech Tips



Nein, Schrott. Von Leuten, die nicht soo viel Ploan von dem ganzen haben. Siehe meine Beiträge (irgendwo) in dem Thread.


----------



## Threshold (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Siehe meine Beiträge (irgendwo) in dem Thread.



Hätte man sich auch denken können, dass Stefan das schon zerpflückt hat.


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Wie kommen die S12II in eine Kategorie mit den Straight Power E10?


Because Seasonic...
Und Wapanese Capacitor. Bzw eher Chapanese 
Aber daran sieht man schon, wie gut eine Liste ist, wo diese ollen Schinken eingeordnet sind...

Die Liste bei Linus Tech Tips ist 'all over the place'...


----------



## NM1984 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*

Ich benutze seit über nem Jahr das Corsair RM850i. Habe es aktuell im Dual-SLI System mit 2x 1080 Ti laufen. Habe ich in der Liste leider nicht gefunden. Falls du etwas von mir brauchst um es in die Tabelle aufnehmen zu können, kann ich es dir gerne zukommen lassen, aber das tolle Netzteil darf in der Liste auf keinen Fall fehlen


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*

Kommt da noch ein bissl mehr, wie zb Tests oä? Oder soll das hier nur eine 1Post "Empfehlung" werden?


----------



## NM1984 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*



PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Kommt da noch ein bissl mehr, wie zb Tests oä? Oder soll das hier nur eine 1Post "Empfehlung" werden?



Hier wäre z.B. nen Test 
Test: Corsair RM650i und RM850i - Hardware-Journal - Results from #5

Ansonsten kann ich gerne etwas dazu ergänzen. Ich weiß nur nicht was genau. Klär mich auf


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*

Und warum sollten wir dir glauben, nachdem Corsair letztens bei einem Werbeartikel in diesem Forum erwischt wurde? 
Warum soollen wir dir das glauben? Hast du irgendwelche Referenzen?
Bist du Mitarbeiter von Corsair? Oder hast du Verbindungen dazu??


----------



## Threshold (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*



NM1984 schrieb:


> Hier wäre z.B. nen Test
> Test: Corsair RM650i und RM850i - Hardware-Journal - Results from #5
> 
> Ansonsten kann ich gerne etwas dazu ergänzen. Ich weiß nur nicht was genau. Klär mich auf



Der Test liest sich ja wie ein Werbeflyer.
Alleine der Spruch, dass das schwarze Kabelstränge vom bunten Kabelwirrwar -- die verwenden echt das Wort  -- geschützt ist.
Ich könnte mich scheckig lachen. 
Fehlt ja nur noch, dass sie den Semi Passiv Modus hochjubeln lassen -- ach ja, das machen sie tatsächlich. 
Ob die das bei JonniGuru abgeschrieben haben?


----------



## Philipus II (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*

Nützliche Tests gibt es bei ComputerBase, PCGH, Hardwareluxx, TechPowerUp, Tom's Hardware USA, KitGuru, HardOCP etc. Tests ohne programmierbare lasten kann man direkt vergessen, da sie inhaltlich vorsätzlich falsch sind. Solche Pseudo-Tests zu verlinken ist unfair gegenüber Lesern und anderen Testern, die ihre Arbeit ernst nehmen.


----------



## NM1984 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Und warum sollten wir dir glauben, nachdem Corsair letztens bei einem Werbeartikel in diesem Forum erwischt wurde?
> Warum soollen wir dir das glauben? Hast du irgendwelche Referenzen?
> Bist du Mitarbeiter von Corsair? Oder hast du Verbindungen dazu??



Das wusste ich gar nicht :/ Sry


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*



Philipus II schrieb:


> , HardOCP etc.


Not really...
Die sind nicht mal in der Lage die Spec von den Geräten zu beachten...
Und über das verwendete Stingray USB Osziloskop reden wir mal lieber nicht...
Das schafft nicht mal die vorgeschriebenen 20MHz Bandbreite (ists noch das alte mit 250kHz Bandbreite?)

Der Rest ist aber OK...


----------



## Philipus II (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*

HardOCP lese ich ehrlich gesagt gerne, aber ich habe halt den Vorteil die Ergebnisse selbst interpretieren zu können


----------



## -TINTIN- (5. August 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*

Das be quiet Pure Power 10 300 W. ist so schön leise......


----------



## Robonator (2. September 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*

Vielleicht ne blöde Frage aber warum ist bei den Vengeance Netzteilen z.B. nicht das 550er mit drin? Einfach weil das 500er schon drin ist und das deswegen egal ist oder hat das irgendwelche Probleme?


----------



## Killer-Instinct (18. September 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*

Hallo,
ich schlage Seasonic Focus Plus Gold 650w für die " bis 100€" Kategorie vor.

Professionelles Review:
Seasonic FOCUS PLUS Gold (FX) 650W PSU Review | PC Perspective

Reviews von den Verbrauchern:
Seasonic FOCUS Plus Series SSR-650FX 650W 80+ Gold ATX12V & EPS12V Full Modular 120mm FDB Fan Compact 140mm Size Power Supply - Newegg.ca

Hersteller- Specs:
FOCUS Plus 650 Gold - Sea Sonic


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*

gibt es da ein Review auch ohne Werbeflyer?


----------



## Killer-Instinct (25. September 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*



Threshold schrieb:


> gibt es da ein Review auch ohne Werbeflyer?


Ich konnte bisher keinen finden. DerTest is sowieso nur zum Verifizieren da, ansonsten gibt es noch einen Test mit der 750W Variante von  :
Seasonic Focus Plus 750W Gold Review
ohne Werbeflyer.


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*

Bei Jonny habe ich inzwischen Bauchschmerzen.
Wenn die schon Voll modular und überzogene Garantiezeiten loben müssen, bleibt da nicht mehr viel.


----------



## Killer-Instinct (26. September 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*

Zumindest mir geht es bei den Tests nicht wirklich um die subjektive Wertung des Testers, sondern um die Daten, an die ich nicht so leicht rankommen kann und die Reproduzierbarkeit davon, dann kann ich meine eigene Meinung bilden. Insofern sind 99,99% der GPU- und CPU-Kühlertests mangelhaft, weil so gut wie keiner die Maße des Towers, schematische Konstellation der Komponente und die Position der verbauten Lüfter angibt. Zurück zum Netzteil, die Stabilität auf den 3v, 5v, 12v Schienen dieses Netzteils sowie die Effizienz sind fast Platinum reif.


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*

Ja, das ist eben Indy Regulkierung. Das hast du bei allen Netzteilen, die Indy reguliert sind. Von daher nichts Neues oder was man super hervorheben muss.
Selbst das Pure Power L10 schafft das schon.


----------



## Pu244 (27. September 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*



Killer-Instinct schrieb:


> Zurück zum Netzteil, die Stabilität auf den 3v, 5v, 12v Schienen dieses Netzteils sowie die Effizienz sind fast Platinum reif.



Die Effizienz fällt, im Test, bei 100%, auf 86,5% ab, vorgeschrieben sind 87%, damit hätten sie 80 Plus Gold sogar verfehlt. Der Rest ist das übliche bei 80 Plus Gold, bzw. nur leicht oberhalb des Standards. Knapp an 80 Plus Platin vorbei rauscht z.B. das Leadex II Gold, vermutlich mit Absicht. Die Spannungsstabilität ist beim Focus auch das, was man in der Preisklasse erwarten kann, die Restwelligkeit ist auch wie üblich gering und die Bestückung ist, ebenfalls wie üblich, als gut zu bezeichnen. Insgesamt sticht es in diesen Punkten nicht sonderlich hervor, jedenfalls wenn man den Preis berücksichtigt.

Insgesamt ist das Focus gute Mittelklasse, heraus sticht die 10 Jahre Garantie und der semi passive Modus. Das Leadex II Gold hat den höheren Wirkungsgrad und das BeQuiet E10 ist das leiseste Modell. Von daher kann man es durchaus in die Empfehlungen aufnehmen.


----------



## Threshold (27. September 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*

Mir immer ein Rätsel, wie Semi Passiv gut ist.


----------



## Pu244 (27. September 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Mir immer ein Rätsel, wie Semi Passiv gut ist.



Das hatten wir doch schon x-mal. Es ist halt eben gut, wenn der Lüfter zwischen 0 und 30-50% lautlos ist, als wenn der Lüfter dauernd Krach macht. Das ist eben Seasonics Art das Problem in den Griff zu bekommen und eine elegante Möglichkeit, selbst mit den miesesten Lüftern Ruhe ins Gehäuse zu bekommen und gleichzeitig die Lüfter zu schonen. Wer auf den guten Sound von dauerlaufenden Lüftern steht, der kann es ja ausschalten. Es muß eben jeder selbst wissen was er braucht und wenn man eine luftgekühlte 250W Karte im System hat, dann kann man sich ein gutes passives Netzteil oder auch die BeQuiet Lüfter, schenken, ich spreche da aus eigener Erfahrung.


----------



## Threshold (27. September 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*

Der Lüfter wird eben nicht geschont -- wie oft denn noch.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (27. September 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*



Pu244 schrieb:


> Das hatten wir doch schon x-mal. Es ist halt eben gut für den Hersteller, der es nicht gebacken bekommt einen vernünftigen Lüfter zu verbauen, wenn der Lüfter zwischen 0 und 30-50% lautlos ist, als wenn der Lüfter dauernd Krach macht. Das ist eben Seasonics Art das Problem in den Griff zu bekommen und eine elegante Möglichkeit, selbst mit den miesesten Lüftern Ruhe ins Gehäuse zu bekommen und gleichzeitig die Lüfter zu schonen. Wer auf den guten Sound von dauerlaufenden Lüftern steht, der kann es ja ausschalten. Es muß eben jeder selbst wissen was er braucht und wenn man eine luftgekühlte 250W Karte im System hat, dann kann man sich ein gutes passives Netzteil oder auch die BeQuiet Lüfter, schenken, ich spreche da aus eigener Erfahrung.



Ich habs mal etwas ergänzt, was du dir wahrscheinlich auch gedacht hast, aber damit Seasonic und die anderen Lüfternieten in Misskredit gebracht hättest 
Und dann noch eine Sache: So ein Post als 1337er Post im Thread, was für eine Verschwendung


----------



## Threshold (27. September 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*



PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Und dann noch eine Sache: So ein Post als 1337er Post im Thread, was für eine Verschwendung



Frag doch eine Mod, ob er den Post löscht.


----------



## Pu244 (27. September 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Frag doch eine Mod, ob er den Post löscht.



Du kannst auch darum bitten, dass er zwei deiner vorigen Posts löscht, dann fällst du automatisch auf den begehrten Platz.


----------



## Threshold (27. September 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*



Pu244 schrieb:


> Du kannst auch darum bitten, dass er zwei deiner vorigen Posts löscht, dann fällst du automatisch auf den begehrten Platz.



Wieso ich?
Ich weiß nicht mal, worum es geht. Also spar dir deine Kommentare.


----------



## YuT666 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*

Kann man die Netzteilreviews von bei TweakTown allgemein als brauchbar bezeichnen oder eher nicht?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Februar)*

Habe mal eines überflogen und es ist eher Naja. Eine grobe Orientierung bietet es, aber ich würde mich definitiv bei anderen umsehen.


----------



## Driver (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober)*

Suche aktuell ein leises nt, was einen 8700k und einen 1080 vertragen kann. So bis 500w.
kommt in atx Tower. 
Hab das sf450 gekauft aber leider hat es zu kurze Kabel und ich hab mir Übergangszeiten das 500w pure power mit cm gekauft. 
Das e10 ist zu alt und das dark hat hässliche Kabel (keine flachen).

mein bisher bestes nt war das ss x560. Das e10 500w cm war auch leise. wenn nur die Kabel nicht wären.


----------



## Flautze (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober)*

Schau dir mal das Bitfenix Whisper M an. Das hat Flachbandkabel.


----------



## silent-freak (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober)*



Driver schrieb:


> Suche aktuell ein leises nt, was einen 8700k und einen 1080 vertragen kann. So bis 500w.
> kommt in atx Tower.
> Hab das sf450 gekauft aber leider hat es zu kurze Kabel und ich hab mir Übergangszeiten das 500w pure power mit cm gekauft.
> Das e10 ist zu alt und das dark hat hässliche Kabel (keine flachen).
> ...



Das u.g. Seasonic hat Flachkabel lt. Beschreibung.

Habe auch das Strait Power 500W CM gekauft.  Werde es höchstwahrscheinlich wieder auswechseln gegen das Seasonic. Hier mal der Vergleich.
Produktvergleich be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4, Seasonic Focus Plus Platinum 550W ATX 2.4 | Geizhals Deutschland

kann jemand etwas zu der Lautstärke sagen, welches der beiden leiser ist?


----------



## Threshold (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober)*



silent-freak schrieb:


> kann jemand etwas zu der Lautstärke sagen, welches der beiden leiser ist?



Tja, gegen BeQuiet tun sich alle schwer. Das gilt auch für Seasonic.
Willst du also das ultimative leise Netzteil, nimmst du halt BeQuiet.
Du kannst auch warten, bis das E11 Anfang 2018 kommt. Sofern das machbar ist.


----------



## silent-freak (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober)*

Danke für die Info. Werde dann warten bis das E11 raus kommt und dann das SP in den alten Rechner einbauen.


----------



## silent-freak (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober)*

Wie bekomme ich denn die Schrift in der Signatur so schön klein? Sieht bei Dir @ Threshold  echt gut aus, die große bei mir sieht ja furchtbar aus.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober)*

Dasselbe Spiel wie in den Beiträgen, einfach die Schriftgröße auf 1 stellen. Auch die Farbe kannst du festlegen (siehe Sig)


----------



## silent-freak (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober)*

Funzt bei mir leider nicht. Weder in der Signatur bearbeiten noch in den Beiträgen. Ist nichts zum ändern da, weder Schrift noch Farbe.


----------



## Flautze (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober)*

Du musst vorher auf Erweitert gehen.


----------



## silent-freak (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober)*

das erweitert gibt es bei mir auch nicht.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober)*

noscript User?


----------



## silent-freak (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober)*

was ist denn das nun wieder?


----------



## Threshold (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober)*

Also,
Gehe bei dir ins Kontrollzentrum.
Dann auf die Signatur.

Meine sieht so aus:
SIZE=1 Asus ROG Strix X99 Gaming || Intel Core i7 5960X || Asus ROG Strix GeForce GTX 1080 Ti OC || G-Skill RipJaws 4 schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB DDR4-2800 || BeQuiet Dark Power P11 || Dihydrogenmonoxid || BeQuiet Dark Base Pro 900 /SIZE

Du musst eben das "SIZE1" für die Größe der Schrift eingeben und das dann in die beiden Klammern [ ] setzen. Das sind die gleichen Klammern wie beim Quote.


----------



## silent-freak (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober)*

Ich gebe es auf, danke für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## Threshold (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober)*

Was willst du denn drin stehen haben?
Schreib das mal als Text auf. Ich werde es dann so bearbeiten und dann kannst du das so in deine Signatur kopieren.

Kann natürlich sein, dass du zu viele Zeichen hast und es deswegen nicht geht. Ansonsten reduziere mal die Anzahl der Zeichen.


----------



## silent-freak (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober)*

Besten Dank für Deine Hilfe.


----------



## airXgamer (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober)*

Es scheint ein Problem mit dem Whisper M 550W in Zusammenhang mit der GTX1080Ti geben, können das bitte mal die "Experten" beobachten, gerade auch in Bezug auf die Nennung in den empfehlenswerten Netzteilen?
Grafikkarte mit Netzteil "inkompatibel"


----------



## razzor1984 (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober)*

Da ja Seasonic eine neue Serie hat schlag ich mal diese zwei vor:
Seasonic Focus Plus Gold 550W ATX 2.4 (SSR-550FX) ~76 euro
Seasonic Focus Plus Platinum 550W ATX 2.4 (SSR-550PX) ~ 93 euro

Volle Modularität - alle Schutzschaltungen, semi passiv Betrieb möglich!  - 10 Jahre Garantie! Leiser 120 mm Fan mit FDB lager
Mein Prime ist auch einfach nur Spitze - Seasonic hat wirkich Qualität!


----------



## gorgeous188 (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober)*

Ich habe auch ein Focus GOld 550, aber der Lüfter klackert ein bisschen.


----------



## Threshold (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober)*



gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch ein Focus GOld 550, aber der Lüfter klackert ein bisschen.



Dann reklamieren.


----------



## gorgeous188 (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober)*

Beim Händler oder beim Support? Wurde vor einem Monat gekauft.


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober)*



gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Beim Händler oder beim Support? Wurde vor einem Monat gekauft.



Am besten bei Seasonic direkt, damit die Daten haben, dass der Lüfter Mist ist.
Und wenn genug Leute reklamieren, besteht die Möglichkeit, dass sie den Lüfterhersteller mal ändern.


----------



## Threshold (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober)*



gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Beim Händler oder beim Support? Wurde vor einem Monat gekauft.



Wie Stefan schon sagte, direkt beim Hersteller, damit er auch mitkriegt, dass er da Murks abliefert.


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober)*

Und am besten schreibt jeder, der ein Seasonic hat und den Lüfter nicht wirklich mag, aber noch damit leben kann, den Hersteller an.
Ihr müsst nicht um einen Austausch bitten aber dem Hersteller sagen, dass ihr den Lüfter nicht mögt.

Denn nur so wird der das auch ändern (wollen)...


----------



## Threshold (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober)*

Ach, ich schreibe Seasonic auch an, wenn ich keins von denen habe.


----------



## chaotium (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober)*

Was mich wundert, in der Liste sind kaum Seasonic NTs eingepflegt. Hat das nen Grund?


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober)*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Was mich wundert, in der Liste sind kaum Seasonic NTs eingepflegt. Hat das nen Grund?



Lautstärke + Lüfter...


----------



## chaotium (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober)*

ihr seid echt arm dran XD


----------



## DerFoehn (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober)*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> ihr seid echt arm dran XD


Wieso?


----------



## Threshold (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober)*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Was mich wundert, in der Liste sind kaum Seasonic NTs eingepflegt. Hat das nen Grund?



Na ja, es gibt schon gute Seasonic Netzteile. Nur sind die dann recht teuer oder eben nicht so ganz leise.
Das Focus ist sicher eine Alternative, aber am oberen Ende recht laut.
Das Prime wiederum ist recht teuer.


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober)*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> ihr seid echt arm dran XD


Tjo, wenn du an der Autobahn wohnst, wir aber am Hintern der Welt, wo man maximal die Vögel hört, würde ich das nicht so sehen wollen.

Ein leises Netzteil ist nämlich niemals falsch.
Ein lautes aber in vielen Fällen.


----------



## Crymes (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober)*

Gibt es einen Grund warum die Xilence Performance A+ Serie hier bei den günstigen Gaming Netzteilen nicht gelistet ist oder war die vor Kurzem noch teurer? Aktuell kostet das 430 Watt Modell zwischen 40€ und 45 € und sieht in Tests ganz solide aus


----------



## 9Strike (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober)*

Da war vor Monaten schon bei 40€, wurd nicht teurer. Für Einsteiger im <600€ Bereich echt eigentlich ne gute Wahl.


----------



## seahawk (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober)*

Die Prime Ultra sollen allerdings deutlich leiser als die Prime sein.


----------



## Threshold (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober)*

Ich hab da noch kein Review von gesehen. Daher warten wir mal ab.


----------



## seahawk (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober)*

Ich sagte ja "sollen".


----------



## Threshold (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober)*

Ich kann mir auch vorstellen, dass Seasonic nachgebessert hat, keine Frage.
Alles andere wäre ja auch traurig. Nur weiß ich es leider nicht.
Mal schauen, ob es demnächst gute Reviews sind, die das bestätigen können.

Ich hab das Gefühl, dass alle Netzteil Leute gerade die Straight Power E11 am Wickel haben und uns demnächst mit Reviews zuschütten werden.


----------



## gorgeous188 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober)*

Das dumpfe Gefühl


----------



## Threshold (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober)*

Na ja, BeQuiet bewirft doch jeden, der nicht bei 3 auf den Bäumen ist, mit einem Sample. 
Ich hab inzwischen so viele Kartons von denen bei mir herumstehen.


----------



## gorgeous188 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober)*

Na toll, und ich habe mein L8, E10 und DPP11 von meinem eigenen Geld bezahlt?


----------



## Threshold (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober)*

Ist doch auch gut so -- immerhin kriege ich dadurch prall gefüllte Umschläge.


----------



## gorgeous188 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober)*

Nur gut, dass ich diesen Trend durch den Kauf eines Seasonic Focus endlich beenden konnte


----------



## seahawk (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober)*

Und Seasonic wieder verkackt: Auch das neue Prime Ultra ist viel zu laut unter Last: Seasonic Prime Ultra Titanium 1000W Power Supply Review | KitGuru - Part 6


----------



## Pu244 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober)*



seahawk schrieb:


> Und Seasonic wieder verkackt: Auch das neue Prime Ultra ist viel zu laut unter Last: Seasonic Prime Ultra Titanium 1000W Power Supply Review | KitGuru - Part 6



Wirklich verkackt ist etwas anderes, wenn man mit Luftkühlung arbeitet, dann wird man es wohl nicht merken und auch bei einer Wakü muß man schon sehr, sehr viel wert auf ein leises System legen, damit das Netzteil zum Problem wird.


----------



## Rolk (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober)*

Ich habe mal mit diversen be quiet Tests auf KitGuru verglichen und so ganz will sich mir auch nicht erschliesen was da verkackt wurde? Für ein NT in dieser Grössenordnung ist das doch nicht schlecht...


----------



## Pu244 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober)*

Es ist wieder da.
das Focus Plus Platinum 750 Watt ist für etwas über 100€ erhältlich:
[Alternate] Seasonic FOCUS Plus Platinum 750 Watt modular PC-Netzteil - mydealz.de


----------



## Threshold (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober)*

Stark ist ja der Hinweis auf einen Test von Gamezoom.


----------



## Averdan (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober)*



Pu244 schrieb:


> Es ist wieder da.
> das Focus Plus Platinum 750 Watt ist für etwas über 100€ erhältlich:
> [Alternate] Seasonic FOCUS Plus Platinum 750 Watt modular PC-Netzteil - mydealz.de





Threshold schrieb:


> Stark ist ja der Hinweis auf einen Test von Gamezoom.



Kann man das denn empfehlen? Finde eben auch "nur" den Test auf gamezoom (wie schon von Threshold erwähnt). Wäre einem 750W Netzteil mit nur 140cm Tiefe nicht abgeneigt (würde in meinen Cube ganz gut passen).


----------



## Pu244 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober)*



Averdan schrieb:


> Kann man das denn empfehlen? Finde eben auch "nur" den Test auf gamezoom (wie schon von Threshold erwähnt). Wäre einem 750W Netzteil mit nur 140cm Tiefe nicht abgeneigt (würde in meinen Cube ganz gut passen).



Das Netzteil ist sehr gut und relativ leise.


----------



## Threshold (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober)*



Averdan schrieb:


> Kann man das denn empfehlen? Finde eben auch "nur" den Test auf gamezoom (wie schon von Threshold erwähnt). Wäre einem 750W Netzteil mit nur 140cm Tiefe nicht abgeneigt (würde in meinen Cube ganz gut passen).



Das Focus kannst du nehmen.


----------



## DerFoehn (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das Focus kannst du nehmen.


Ich lese hier jetzt einige Tage mit, welche Netzteile kann ich denn nun jetzt ruhigen Gewissens in die Liste aufnehmen?


----------



## seahawk (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober)*



Rolk schrieb:


> Ich habe mal mit diversen be quiet Tests auf KitGuru verglichen und so ganz will sich mir auch nicht erschliesen was da verkackt wurde? Für ein NT in dieser Grössenordnung ist das doch nicht schlecht...



Wieder 2-3db lauter als ein BQ unter Last.


----------



## Threshold (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober)*



DerFoehn schrieb:


> Ich lese hier jetzt einige Tage mit, welche Netzteile kann ich denn nun jetzt ruhigen Gewissens in die Liste aufnehmen?



Das E10 kannst du löschen. Das E11 ist ja da.
Das Focus ist für den Preis i.O.
Kostet es mehr, lohnt es nicht mehr.
Das ist aber eh immer das Hauptproblem.
Wieso soll ich ein Netzteil kaufen, das lauter ist als ein anderes, aber genauso viel kostet?
Wenns günstiger ist, kann man es empfehlen. Wenns teurer wird, wars das wieder.
Daher das mit dem Preis immer mit notieren.


----------



## DerFoehn (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2017: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das E10 kannst du löschen. Das E11 ist ja da.
> Das Focus ist für den Preis i.O.
> Kostet es mehr, lohnt es nicht mehr.
> Das ist aber eh immer das Hauptproblem.
> ...



Das Focus mit 750W?

Ich packe das E11 450W rein, das sollte reichen. Vorher waren ja sowohl 400, als auch 500W drin.
Ist von den höheren Wattklassen auch ein E11 zu empfehlen für Multi GPU etc?


----------



## Threshold (23. Januar 2018)

Nein, das focus allgemein. Es kostet aktuell um 70€ oder so. Also das 550er Modell.
Das ist i.O.
Für 90€ wäre es zu teuer.

Klar kannst du das E11 für Multi GPU nehmen. Ist ja die Technik des P11.

Aktualisiere mal deine Liste. Ich schau dann mal drauf.


----------



## DerFoehn (23. Januar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nein, das focus allgemein. Es kostet aktuell um 70€ oder so. Also das 550er Modell.
> Das ist i.O.
> Für 90€ wäre es zu teuer.
> 
> ...



Das Focus Gold kostet um die 70€. Das Focus Platinum 90€.


----------



## Threshold (23. Januar 2018)

Das Platinum lohnt meiner Meinung nach nicht.
Der Unterschied zu Gold ist gering, der Preis zu hoch.


----------



## DerFoehn (23. Januar 2018)

So, hab das Focus Gold 550W und das Straightpower 11 repräsentativ in 450W und 850W hinzugefügt.


----------



## Threshold (23. Januar 2018)

Nimm mal beim E11 das 550er Modell rein. Das lohnt sich eher als das 450er Modell.
Das Seasonic G kannst du entsorgen. Ist ja alt.
Das Leadex 2 ist ja schon am Markt. Ist aber lauter als das erste Modell.


----------



## DerFoehn (23. Januar 2018)

Alles klar, 550er ist drin und das Seasonic G raus.

Das Leadex dann lieber ganz rauslassen?


----------



## Threshold (23. Januar 2018)

Du kannst das Leadex 2 mit rein nehmen. Eben bei Besonderheiten notieren, dass es leider nicht mehr so leise ist wie das erste Modell.
Und wirf mal das Whisper M mit 650 Watt raus. Das lohnt nicht, da zu laut.
Aktuell hat das Whisper Probleme mit neuen Grafikkarten. Gibt schon mehrere Threads dazu. Daher würde ich das mal als Hinweis dazu schreiben.

Und bei Multi GPU reicht ein P11, da musst du nicht alle hinschreiben.
Du kannst ja die Tabelle mal etwas überarbeiten und mehr Platz für Hinweise und Besonderheiten schaffen.
Dazu kannst du das Seasonic Prime mit rein nehmen. Soo schlecht ist es ja nicht. Nur recht teuer. Aber als Prime Platinum oder Titanium für den Fan interessant.


----------



## DerFoehn (23. Januar 2018)

Gibt es das Leadex II nicht mehr mit 550W?

Edit: Beim Seasonic gibt es einmal das ULTRA Titanium und einmal ohne Ultra? Was ist denn da der Unterschied?
Und welche Wattklassen sollte ich aufnehmen?


----------



## Threshold (23. Januar 2018)

Boah, ey, keine Ahnung. Vielleicht gerade nicht verfügbar.


----------



## DerFoehn (23. Januar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Boah, ey, keine Ahnung. Vielleicht gerade nicht verfügbar.



Ist nirgens gelistet, auch bei Geizhals nicht.


----------



## Drakexz (23. Januar 2018)

In der Tabelle steht das E11 mit 450W drin, der Geizhals Link führt aber zum 550W.


----------



## DerFoehn (23. Januar 2018)

Drakexz schrieb:


> In der Tabelle steht das E11 mit 450W drin, der Geizhals Link führt aber zum 550W.


Ups, vergessen anzupassen. Wird gefixt.


----------



## Threshold (23. Januar 2018)

DerFoehn schrieb:


> Ist nirgens gelistet, auch bei Geizhals nicht.



Kann dann sein, dass das erst bei 650 Watt anfängt.
Hast du mal auf der Super Flower Webseite geguckt, was da steht?


----------



## DerFoehn (23. Januar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Kann dann sein, dass das erst bei 650 Watt anfängt.
> Hast du mal auf der Super Flower Webseite geguckt, was da steht?


Hab nochmal nachgelesen. Im Test von HWLuxx wird auch geschrieben, dass es bei 650W losgeht. Finde ich für den klassischen Gaming PC etwas überdimensioniert. Schade..


----------



## Threshold (23. Januar 2018)

Ja, schade. Musst du dann wissen, ob du den mit rein nimmst oder nicht.
Das Problem bei Super Flower ist halt, dass die Dinger immer schwer zu bekommen sind und dann auch recht teuer sind.
Das 550er Leadex Modell kostet über 100€. Das lohnt meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr. für den Preis kriegst du das 550er E11, was besser ist.


----------



## DerFoehn (23. Januar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, schade. Musst du dann wissen, ob du den mit rein nimmst oder nicht.
> Das Problem bei Super Flower ist halt, dass die Dinger immer schwer zu bekommen sind und dann auch recht teuer sind.
> Das 550er Leadex Modell kostet über 100€. Das lohnt meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr. für den Preis kriegst du das 550er E11, was besser ist.


Ja, sehe ich auch so. Deswegen werde ich es nicht aufnehmen. Und lauter ist es auch noch, da kommt zu viel zusammen.


----------



## Threshold (23. Januar 2018)

DerFoehn schrieb:


> Ja, sehe ich auch so. Deswegen werde ich es nicht aufnehmen. Und lauter ist es auch noch, da kommt zu viel zusammen.



Ja, leider. Hatte ja Stefan angemerkt, dass das Leadex 2 lauter geworden ist und schon im Idle mit 800rpm dreht oder so.
Das ist echt zu viel,
BeQuiet zeigt ja, was machbar ist.
Das E11 scheint da echt sehr gut geworden zu sein. Wird schwer sein für andere Hersteller, daran vorbei zu kommen.
Semi Passiv Modus reicht da nie aus, gerade weil dann immer gespart wird.
Und technisch ist es nun up to date. 
Und den Kram mit voll modular, auf das ja viele abfahren, wird nun auch abgedeckt.

Ich bin ja neugierig auf das P12. Das muss wieder mehr bieten, um die Kunden anzuziehen.
Ich hoffe ja auf einzelne PCIe Kabel und nicht den Doppelstrang Schrott.


----------



## seahawk (24. Januar 2018)

DerFoehn schrieb:


> Gibt es das Leadex II nicht mehr mit 550W?
> 
> Edit: Beim Seasonic gibt es einmal das ULTRA Titanium und einmal ohne Ultra? Was ist denn da der Unterschied?
> Und welche Wattklassen sollte ich aufnehmen?



Nimm das Ultra, da es der Nachfolger des normalen Primes und minimal leiser ist. Dazu sind endlich die Kondensatoren in den Kabeln verschwunden.

Bei den Fanless sollte man bei Seasonic auch auf die Prime Fanless Serie umstellen, da diese nun die aktuelle ist.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Januar 2018)

DerFoehn schrieb:


> Gibt es das Leadex II nicht mehr mit 550W?


Doch, schon.
Aber nur 115VAC, für uns wäre das die 650W Version.

Hab ja selbst 'nen Leadex 2 und spreche da ja immer von 650/750W, eben weil es so is, wie es ist...
Hab das auch irgendwo mal gereviewt...

Ist OKish, Lüfter ganz gut, Lüfterregelung? Ähm....


----------



## gorgeous188 (24. Januar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich bin ja neugierig auf das P12. Das muss wieder mehr bieten, um die Kunden anzuziehen.
> Ich hoffe ja auf einzelne PCIe Kabel und nicht den Doppelstrang Schrott.



Neeeeeeeiiiiiiin, ich will nicht schon wieder das Netzteil umbauen müssen 
Die Doppelstrangkabel, ja wäre schön, aber ich glaube nicht dran. Dann müsste BQ zwei weitere Stecker für die Netzteilseite beilegen.


----------



## seahawk (2. Februar 2018)

Final Analysis - Seasonic Prime Ultra Platinum 1000W PSU Review

Laut dem Test ist bei den Prime Ultras nun auch die Platinium Serie okay.


----------



## Elektrostator (14. Februar 2018)

550-W-Oberklassenetzteile im Test: BitFenix und Sea Sonic liefern ab 70 Euro gute Qualitat (Seite 5) - ComputerBase
Seasonic Focus Plus Gold 550W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Focus Plus hat FDB-Lüfter, nicht wie in der Tabelle Kugellager. 

Zusätzlich könnte man zum Focus Plus Gold ("Gold" steht nicht in der Tabelle, jenes ist aber verlinkt) das Focus Plus Platinum ebenfalls aufnehmen.


----------



## Philipus II (19. Februar 2018)

Den Hinweis beim BitFenix Whisper M auf angebliche Probleme mit modernen Grafikkarten halte ich für unnötig. Es gab hier im Forum zwei Fälle, in denen Schutzschaltungen fehlerhaft ausgelöst haben, weil ein einzelner Grafikkartenhersteller nicht ansatzweise an die Vorgaben von Intel und Nvidia hält. Betroffen war in beiden Fällen die MSI 1080 Ti Gaming X. In beiden Fällen konnte das Problem durch anders verkabeln gelöst werden. Das ist bei Multi-Rail-Netzteilen gewissermaßen normal und spricht nicht für allgemeine Probleme mit modernen Grafikkarten. Das 450W-Modell ist zudem für Karten dieses Kalibers schlicht zu schwach und das 550W rechnerisch auch an der Grenze. Ich halte den Hinweis daher in dieser Form nicht für hilfreich.


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Februar 2018)

DerFoehn schrieb:


> aktuell Probleme mit neuen Grafikkarten


Öhm, nein?!

1. betifft das bisher exakt ein Modell (oder einen Grafikchip) von exakt einem Hersteller
2. betrifft das auch mehr als nur die Bitfenix Netzteile - denn um genau zu sein betrifft das alle!!
3. Können wir mal endlich aufhören die Schuld dem Netzteil in die Schuhe zu schieben und mal anfangen die Grafikkarten Hersteller für den Mist, den sie verbockt haben, zu flamen?!

Es gibt Specs in der ATX Spezifikation zu transienten, die einzuhalten wäre ein Anfang.


Aber nein,  wir flamen lieber die Netzteilhersteller, die für diesen Mist noch am wenigsten können, wie damals als ein Hersteller auf die Idee kam, mal Grafikkarten zu bringen, die 40A oder mehr brauchen...

Sorry, aber das ist echt nicht angebracht, was du hier machst...


Mag zwar gut gemeint sein, aber das Problem sind die Grafikkarten, nicht die Netzteile!
Was soll das?!


Warum ist das das Problem des Herstellers vom Netzteils wenn eine Grafikkarte z.B. 800W Transienten* verursacht?!
Dass das einige Netzteile ausknipst sollte klar sein, oder?!

*Phantasiewert, als Beispiel


----------



## Threshold (19. Februar 2018)

Ja, komisch nur, dass es nur beim Whisper aufgefallen ist.
Das E10 ist auch Multi Rail und da passiert nichts.


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Februar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, komisch nur, dass es nur beim Whisper aufgefallen ist.
> Das E10 ist auch Multi Rail und da passiert nichts.


Hat das bisher jemand mit der MSI getestet?

Und außerdem hat das E10 ja schon ab 500W 2 Rails für PCIe, das kann der Grund sein. Whisper M hat hier leider nur eine.


----------



## Threshold (19. Februar 2018)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Hat das bisher jemand mit der MSI getestet?
> 
> Und außerdem hat das E10 ja schon ab 500W 2 Rails für PCIe, das kann der Grund sein. Whisper M hat hier leider nur eine.



Das Whisper hat 3 Rails, ist denn nur eine für PCIe?
Ich weiß noch, dass das bei Enermax mal so war. Drei Rails aber nur eine für PCIe.
Nichtsdestotrotz -- die Hersteller von Grafikkarten und Co. scheren sich einen dreck für Spezifikationen und Konsorten.
Du als Netzteil Hersteller muss damit klar kommen und die Netzteile entsprechend bauen, damit sie eben funktionieren.
Du kannst da eben gerne gegen MSI meckern, aber die ändern nichts.


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Februar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nichtsdestotrotz -- die Hersteller von Grafikkarten und Co. scheren sich einen dreck für Spezifikationen und Konsorten.


Genau das is das Problem!!



Threshold schrieb:


> Du als Netzteil Hersteller muss damit klar kommen und die Netzteile entsprechend bauen, damit sie eben funktionieren.


Das ist schlicht falsch.
Die GraKa Hersteller haben ihre Produkte so zu konstruieren, dass sie keine Probleme verursachen.

Zumindest nicht mehr als absolut notwendig ist - und genau DAS ist hier ja nicht der Fall!



Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst da eben gerne gegen MSI meckern, aber die ändern nichts.


Doch, das ändert sehr viel!
Und genau DAS ist doch das, was ihr gerne verdrängt und ignoriert.
Denn nur wenn ihr MSI anmeckert und diesen Zustand verbreitet, kann der Hersteller dazu veranlasst werden, etwas zu ändern.

Aber anscheinend steckt man lieber den Kopf in den Sand und schiebt die Schuld denen in die Schuhe, die am wenigsten für diesen Müll können...


----------



## Threshold (19. Februar 2018)

Aber denkst du echt, dass MSI jetzt anders baut?
Ich nicht. Die werden versuchen bei der nächsten Generation noch mehr Kosten zu sparen und noch billigere Komponenten zu verwenden und alles noch billiger zusammen zu schustern.
Wie gesagt -- meckern kannst du, aber es wird sich nichts ändern.


----------



## Philipus II (19. Februar 2018)

Man kann auch einfach eine der zahlreichen anderen Karten kaufen. Das Problem besteht anscheinend nur mit der MSI.

Beim Whisper M gibts erst ab 650W 4 Rails und damit 2 für die Grafikkartenstecker.


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Februar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber denkst du echt, dass MSI jetzt anders baut?


Ohne Shitstorm? Nein
Aber wenn ihr mal anfangt die Hersteller zu kritisieren und die mal für den Mist, den sie verbrechen zur Rechenschaft zieht - inkl nicht kaufen deren Produkte, dann ev. in Zukunft.



Threshold schrieb:


> Die werden versuchen bei der nächsten Generation noch mehr Kosten zu sparen und noch billigere Komponenten zu verwenden und alles noch billiger zusammen zu schustern.
> Wie gesagt -- meckern kannst du, aber es wird sich nichts ändern.


Ja, weil niemand bereit ist, Konsequenzen zu ziehen und ggF mal deren Produkte nicht zu kaufen!


Ihr müsst doch einfach mal aufhören, den Kopf in den Sand zu stecken und wenn jemand die MSI haben will, davon abraten - bis sie das verändert haben!


----------



## Threshold (19. Februar 2018)

Dann darfst du aber gar nichts mehr kaufen, denn jeder Hersteller hat so sein schwarzes Schaf im Keller.


----------



## Philipus II (21. Februar 2018)

Es geht ja nicht darum, von einem Hersteller gar nichts mehr zu kaufen, sondern die konkret mangelhaften Produkte zu meiden bzw. bei Problemen zu retournieren.


----------



## Threshold (21. Februar 2018)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Es geht ja nicht darum, von einem Hersteller gar nichts mehr zu kaufen, sondern die konkret mangelhaften Produkte zu meiden bzw. bei Problemen zu retournieren.



Kannst du denn beurteilen, welche Produkte mangelhaft sind?
Zumindest kam beim Testen der Karten -- von PCGH oder Computer Base und so -- derartiges nicht ans Licht.
Der Standard User hat schlicht nicht die Möglichkeit und vertraut in der Regel den Kommentaren bei den Online Händlern.


----------



## Philipus II (22. Februar 2018)

Tja, ich habe da über meine Connections ein paar Vorteile.


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Februar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Zumindest kam beim Testen der Karten -- von PCGH oder Computer Base und so -- derartiges nicht ans Licht.


Die haben ja auch sowas + dazu gebrauchtes Gerät und den Skill damit umzugehen...

Und die testen ja auch mit niederwatt Multi Rail Netzteilen, right?


----------



## hanfi104 (3. März 2018)

Ha! Da bin ich auf der Suche nach einem neuen Netzteil, da meins schon 8 Jahre alt ist und mir die Effizienz im Idle zu niedrig ist. Hatte schon das Wisper M 550 ins Visier genommen und nun sowas, Probleme mit der MSI 1080 TI, genau die die ich habe


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. März 2018)

@derFöhn


> aktuell Probleme mit neuen Grafikkarten,


Warum hast du das noch stehen?? Weil das stimmt so nun wirklich nicht...
Wenn du es erwähnen möchtest, dann schreib doch MSI 1080ti Karten. Das wäre korrekt.
So ist die Aussage schlicht falsch. Weil es gibt keine mir bekannten Berichte über Probleme mit anderen Grafikkarten. Inklusive AMDs VEGA.

_NUR_ die MSI zickt rum und hier kann man MSI die Schuld in die Schuhe schieben.


----------



## Philipus II (4. März 2018)

Ich sehe das ähnlich. Pauschale Angstmache ist nicht hilfreich und schlicht unfair gegenüber Herstellern hochwertiger Produkte. Der Hinweis sollte präzisiert werden.

Bei der MSI 1080 Ti würde ich übrigens mindestens zu 650W greifen. Völlig unabhängig von der Marke. Das Ding ist fies.


----------



## Frontline25 (21. März 2018)

Hmm Bin zwar nicht so drin im Thema, aber warum taucht Seasonic als eigener Hersteller nicht so oft auf?
Ich mein teilweise mehr als 7 Jahre garantie und es gibt ja auch eine Platinium reihe.
Und einige aus der Liste lassen ja auch von Seasonic fertigen ^^


----------



## Rattan (25. Juli 2018)

Mal ne ganz blöde Frage,  was bedeutet das 80+ in der Tabelle ?   Dachte es sei ein Produktnamenszusatz. Ist es ja wohl nicht ?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (25. Juli 2018)

Die 80+ gibt die Effizienzklasse an. Hier mal ne kurze Abhandlung: 80+ erklärt @ PCGH


----------



## moreply (25. Juli 2018)

80+ beschreibt den Wirkungsgrad des Netzteils in den einzelnen Teilbereichen 10%, 20% 50% und 100%. 

Im Endeffekt also der bedarf P(zu) um P(ab) auszugeben.


----------



## ZefixxWixx (31. August 2018)

Mahlzeit^^ mal kurze Frage bezüglich Stromversorgung für Graka`s...hab ein Cougar CGR-B2-700 Watt, da läuft bei mir atm ne Founders 980ti drauf. Jetzt stellt sich für mich die Frage, wenn ich mir nächstes Jahr ne neue Karte hole (entweder 1080ti oder 2080ti) ob das mit den PIN`s hinhaut, sprich laut Datenblatt hab ich 2x 6 PIN und 2x 8 (6+2), 80plus Bronze, reicht das dann wenn ich mir zusätzlich noch nen WQHD 144hz oder sogar nen 4k 144hz dazu hole ?! danke schon mal für eure Antworten


----------



## moreply (31. August 2018)

Das Cougar solltest du so oder so tauschen. Das ist nämlich schon für die 980ti ungeeignet, für eine 1080ti dann erst recht. 

Rein von den verfügbaren Steckern würde das mit der 1080ti schon hinhauen aber das Netzteil ist technisch ungeeignet für so eine Karte. 

Und was interessiert es das Netzteil welcher Monitor an der GraKa hängt?


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. September 2018)

Jon Gerow (jonnyGURU) basht in einem anderen Forum Double Forward Geräte im Zusammenhang mit Pascal (und VEGA) Karten.

Gut, Corsair ist der einzige, der LLC-Resonnazwandler im unteren Preissegment anbietet, dennoch ist das etwas, was man ohne Belege abtun sollte.

Kurz:
Schmeiß weg, da ungeeignet. Auch wenn einige Herrschaften möglicherweise ankommen werden und sagen, dass das noch gut ist, so besteht dennoch die Möglichkeit, dass dein ungeeignetes Netzteil die Hardware killen kann oder wird.


----------



## Threshold (1. September 2018)

Dem Netzteil ist es egal, welchen Monitor du kaufst. Das Cougar solltest du aber echt austauschen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. September 2018)

Was ist eigentlich von den Seasonic Focus Gold 450/550W zu halten? Also wohlgemerkt nicht die Focus Plus. Habe über die Focus Gold keine Reviews gefunden.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (24. Oktober 2018)

Sind soweit recht empfehlenswert  Nehme ich gerne mal, wenn das Budget nicht fürs E11 reicht...


----------



## Stupsi666 (17. November 2018)

Jemand schon Erfahrungen mit dem SSR-750PX?
Hab das heute eingebaut. Mal schauen wie sich das schlägt. Das Dp7 550 hat bei Vega ohne Powermod den "BeSchützer" gespielt.


----------



## GamerFx (28. Dezember 2018)

Hallo liebe Technik versierte Forumer. 

Ich hab da mal eine Frage:

Könnt ihr mir vielleicht Netzteile empfehlen im Bereich von 750 Watt bis maximal 850 Watt? Preis ist, wenn die Qualität stimmt, zweitrangig. Trotzdem falls ihr einen Preis-Leistungs Knüller habt, immer her damit. 

(Es sind zwar ein paar Netzteile innerhalb dieser Leistungsspanne in der Tabelle auf der ersten Seite empfohlen, aber auch gleichzeitig mit Fertigungsmängel behaftet.)
Meine PC Specs (vielleicht hilfts ):
Intel Core i7 4790
Gigabyte h81m-s2h
16 GB DDR3 1333mhz Arbeitsspeicher von Corsair
ASUS Radeon ROG RX Vega 56 Strix OC
240GB SSD
2TB HDD
Aktuelles Netzteil: HEC-600TC-2WB (ist ein Prebuilt Netzteil)

Hintergrund: 
Ich habe ende des Sommers von einer R9 290X auf eine Vega 56 aufgerüstet. Nun braucht die R9 290X ein 8-pin PCI-E und ein 6-pin PCI-E Stromstecker. Die neue Vega braucht 2 8-pin PCI-E Stromstecker.
Auf der Produktpackung wird explizit erwähnt das ein 750 Watt Netzteil empfohlen wird. Nun, zu dem Zeitpunkt hatte ich nicht mehr genug Geld für eins also musste mein bisheriges Netzteil es richten. Auch wenn es nur maximal 600 Watt liefern kann.

So, das Problem ist folgendes. Im normalen Betrieb, sprich Desktop und die meisten Games macht das Netzteil und die Grafikkarte keinen Mux, alles normal. Nur wenn ich Spiele spiele die Hohe Frameraten generieren dann kommt es (nach meinem verständis) zu last Spitzen die das Netzteil nicht abfedern kann. Und dann verlieren alle meine Bildschirme ihr Signal und das Spiel läuft währendddessen fröhlich weiter (ich kann den Ingame Sound noch hören, obwohl ich nichts mehr sehen kann). Neustarten über einen dedizierten Knopf am Gehäuse ist dann der letzte Ausweg. Seitdem benutze ich die Vega 56 nur mit "angezogener Handbremse" indem ich diese Künstlich auf -50% Powertarget laufen lasse und notfalls ein Framelimiter starte, das die vorher angesprochenen Last Spitzen nicht auftreten.

Bis auf weiters, einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr euch allen!


----------



## Threshold (28. Dezember 2018)

Kauf dir das E11 mit 750 Watt. Das sollte für dich reichen.
be quiet! Straight Power 11 750W ATX 2.4 ab €' '112,76 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## GamerFx (28. Dezember 2018)

Danke für die empfehlung! 
Ich bestells gleich mal.


----------



## NuVirus (28. Dezember 2018)

Wenn du nachts bei Mindfactory bestellst zahlst du je nach Zahlungsweise (außer das wurde verändert mit der Zahlungsweise) keine Versandkosten sparst nochmal paar Euro.


----------



## GamerFx (28. Dezember 2018)

Cool das wusste ich gar nicht! Nachts? So gegen 24 Uhr oder ab wann ist diese Aktion?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (28. Dezember 2018)

Aber erst ab 200€. 

@Thres

Und dürfte das E11 550W nicht reichen? (oder hab ich das CF übersehen?). Oder ist das P10 doch besser als das E11?


----------



## NuVirus (28. Dezember 2018)

Also nen Kumpel von mir betreibt seine Referenz 56 mit dem E10 500W problemlos, inzwischen allerdings bereits länger optimiert mit Custom Wakü und Voltage Optimierung.


Ok haben es wohl mal angepasst bei Vorkasse waren es mal 100€

Das wäre es nun - also 150€ auch für andere Zahlarten
Midnight-Shopping -> Serviceangebote -> Info-Center | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (28. Dezember 2018)

Also treffen wir uns in der Mitte NuVirus


----------



## GamerFx (28. Dezember 2018)

Warenwert ≠ Einkaufswert? 

Verständnisfrage:

Sprich der Einkauf muss ingesamt 150€ teuer sein oder nur das Produkt das man kaufen möchte muss 150€ kosten? 

Weil wenn ersters Stimmt muss ich mir noch einfallen lassen was ich noch so gebrauchen könnte für 33,20€.


----------



## NuVirus (28. Dezember 2018)

Ja der EInkauf muss 150€ sein - 1-2 neue Gehäuselüfter oder nen USB Stick kann man ja bestellen sowas kann man immer mal brauchen bzw verbessern.


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. Dezember 2018)

Wunderschönes Beispiel dafür, wie man Nachfrage aus dem Nichts generieren kann. Verkaufspsychologie praktisch und erfolgreich angewendet


----------



## Threshold (28. Dezember 2018)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> @Thres
> 
> Und dürfte das E11 550W nicht reichen? (oder hab ich das CF übersehen?). Oder ist das P10 doch besser als das E11?



Würde sicher reichen, aber beim 750er Modell hab ich mehr im Umschlag.


----------



## airXgamer (28. Dezember 2018)

Nachdem dieser Thread nun zum Glück wieder aktiviert worden ist, bitte ich um Aufnahme des Pure Power 11 und Löschung des Pure Power 10 in der Beste Netzteil Liste.


----------



## Threshold (29. Dezember 2018)

Der Thread wird seit knapp einem Jahr nicht mehr gepflegt. Ich denke, da passiert gar nichts mehr.


----------



## NuVirus (29. Dezember 2018)

Wenn müsste wahrscheinlich ein Mod irgendwas verändern das es jemand anders anpassen kann oder es muss halt ein neuer Thread erstellt werden mit jemanden der es langfristig zuverlässig pflegt.


----------



## Threshold (29. Dezember 2018)

Wer Interesse hat, den Thread weiter zu führen, kann sich ja bei einem Mod melden, ob er den Thread nicht übernehmen kann.
Gab es ja schon mehrmals.


----------



## me2u (9. Mai 2019)

Um hier nicht einen extra Thread für mein kleines Anliegen aufmachen zu müssen: Mit Netzteilen kenne ich mich leider gar nicht aus und da hab ich entsprechend nicht den Durchblick, welche Geräte taugen und von welchen man besser die Finger lässt.

Konkret: Ich habe eine Vega 64 an einem Thermaltake 650W Paris Netzteil, wobei dieses für besagte GraKa zu schwach ist und leider regelmässig den Rechner beim Zocken abschmieren lässt. Daher soll jetzt ein neues Netzteil her und ich habe mir von CoolerMaster das "*Cooler Master V Serie V1000 (1000W)*" angeschaut. Kann ich das Gerät bedenkenlos kaufen oder sollte ich lieber zu Corsair oder beQuiet oder sonst einer Marke greifen?

Danke und liebe Grüsse,
me2u

PS: Das Netzteil beim Hersteller Cooler Master: V1000


----------



## _Berge_ (9. Mai 2019)

Hier wärst du besser aufgehoben gewesen oder in einem eigenen Thread:

Allgemeiner Diskussionsthread zu Netzteilen

Zu deinem Anliegen: dein netzteil ist mit 650W nich zu schwach, es ist einfach Mist bzw. hast du die Vega wohl nur an einer Rail angeschlossen.

Empfehlenswert, da du kein Budget nennst Orientiere ich mich am Preis des V1000 das doch schon "günstig" ist für 1000W 

be quiet! Straight Power 11 750W ATX 2.4 ab €' '107,01 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland Wenn du auf nummer sicher gehen willst

be quiet! Straight Power 11 550W ATX 2.4 ab €' '88,86 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland reicht vollkommen aus, Wichtig ist dass du die Vega an beide PCIe Rails anschließt

ich empfehle bewusst das 750W obwohl es schon zu groß Dimensioniert ist, da du beim 650er Doppelstrang kabel hast, wenn du die Vega richtig anschließt baumeln dir also zwei lose Kabel im Gehäuse rum

Zu deiner Auswahl des CoolerMaster: mit 1000W kannst du 2 Vega 64 betreiben, meine zwei 1080ti kann ich auch locker mit 850W nutzen und ich habe noch Luft, viel hilft nicht wenn man immer ein Modell nimmt welches Qualitativ nicht der Bringer ist


----------

